# Playstation 5 - Organic Derailment™



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lead System Architect of the PS4, Mark Cerny, gives away a few details about the PS5.



tl;dr version

PS5 will have 15 times the power level of the PS4 Pro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

saw this earlier

well that was unexpected 
Spring 2020 release ? 


also Im a bit befuddled how is he casually giving out pretty big details way before they officially announced/presented it ??


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

The Snitch and Xbot1 burial starts today

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

> 7nm Zen 2 8c
> 7nm Navi with some RT
> 3D audio
> 15-20 times faster loading than PS4 
> *BC* !?




 I feel blessed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 16, 2019)

Was just about to post this.

-Supposedly 19 times as fast (Spider-Man fast travel loading screen used as an example)
-SSD hard drive
-Backwards compability confirmed
-Will have a classic disk drive
-Release not in 2019


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

I would cough up ~500+ USD/EUR for this baby


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2019)

Everything about it sounds good so far. But like with the ps4, I'll wait a couple or so years to get one. If it doesn't have a 4K drive this time around, then it would be an embarrassment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

They should add backwards compatibility ffs! but not exclusive to digital downloads, we need to be able to play games using the hard copy of our beloved ps4 games!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also Im a bit befuddled how is he casually giving out pretty big details way before they officially announced/presented it ??


to build some anticipation and to whet our appetites. If the official PS twitter account is tweeting about that WIRED article, then it's definitely all a part of Sony's masterplan.

so will there be BC for ps3 games?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

so if their "marketing" starts now - April 2019
then Im somewhat confident about Spring 2020 release - 1 year later 

but still could be November 2020


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2019)

Look very promessing indeed and backward compability whit PS4 is awesome.

The PS5 will be better than the next Xbox no matter what since its playstation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sony Master Race !


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2019)

So looking forward to playing all these upcoming censored games on ps5 in 8k with ray tracing ON.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> So looking forward to playing all these upcoming censored games on ps5 in 8k with ray tracing ON.


uncensored games will be PS5 Pro exclusives


----------



## Juub (Apr 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> So looking forward to playing all these upcoming censored games on ps5 in 8k with ray tracing ON.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Apr 16, 2019)

Juub said:


>


Cope, PCincel.


----------



## Six (Apr 16, 2019)

Linkdarkside said:


> Look very promessing indeed and backward compability whit PS4 is awesome.
> 
> The PS5 will be better than the next Xbox no matter what since its playstation.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

"last year’s Red Dead Redemption 2 clocked in at a horse-choking 99 gigabytes for the PS4—the longer it takes to do just about everything. Loading screens can last minutes while the game pulls what it needs to from the hard drive. Same goes for “fast travel,” when characters transport between far-flung points within a game world. *Even opening a door can take over a minute, depending on what’s on the other side and how much more data the game needs to load.*"

Stopped reading here. Feel like the rest of the article is going to be ignorant nonsense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> "last year’s Red Dead Redemption 2 clocked in at a horse-choking 99 gigabytes for the PS4—the longer it takes to do just about everything. Loading screens can last minutes while the game pulls what it needs to from the hard drive. Same goes for “fast travel,” when characters transport between far-flung points within a game world. *Even opening a door can take over a minute, depending on what’s on the other side and how much more data the game needs to load.*"
> 
> Stopped reading here. Feel like the rest of the article is going to be ignorant nonsense


 article info is from Mark Cerny - lead system designer

quite literally *the* best person on the planet to talk about PS5 specs


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> article info is from Mark Cerny - lead system designer
> 
> quite literally *the* best person on the planet to talk about PS5 specs


Sure but it seems like the rest of the article is going to be nonsense like that followed by something like "...but on the PS5 that same action will only take 3secs!" when there were no loading times to begin with.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Sure but it seems like the rest of the article is going to be nonsense like that followed by something like "...but on the PS5 that same action will only take 3secs!" when there were no loading times to begin with.


just read it mang


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Sure but it seems like the rest of the article is going to be nonsense like that followed by something like "...but on the PS5 that same action will only take 3secs!" when there were no loading times to begin with.



Read it !


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just read it mang





Yagami1211 said:


> Read it !


 k


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

"That’s just one consequence of an SSD. *There’s also the speed with which a world can be rendered, and thus the speed with which a character can move through that world.* Cerny runs a similar two-console demonstration, this time with the camera moving up one of Midtown’s avenues. On the original PS4, the camera moves at about the speed Spidey hits while web-slinging. “No matter how powered up you get as Spider-Man, you can never go any faster than this,” *Cerny says, “because that's simply how fast we can get the data off the hard drive.”* On the next-gen console, the camera speeds uptown like it’s mounted to a fighter jet."

Is he trying to say Insomniac limited Spideys swinging speed for immersion or that it's literally impossible for Spidey to move faster because the PS4 couldn't render the city? 

If it's the latter this guy is a fraud


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 16, 2019)

you should design PS5 and PS6, Francyst 




> PS4 couldn't render the city?


PS4s HDD couldnt load fast enough


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you should design PS5 and PS6, Francyst
> 
> 
> 
> PS4s HDD couldnt load fast enough


I know. I'm asking if he's saying that's why Spidey couldn't move faster


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I know. I'm asking if he's saying that's why Spidey couldn't move faster



There's part of that. The PS4 doesn't load the entire city or there would be no loading time for fast travel.
The PS4 preload most of it with basic ugly textures that gets better as you get closer. But if spidey is faster than the PS4's loading time, then you get pretty ugly stuff. That's why it was limited.

Stuffs like this is easy to do on old games, as long as you know how to do it. ( Some speedruns are based on this. )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Apr 16, 2019)

Being backwards compatible is a day one pre order for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Apr 16, 2019)

>2019
Still believing Sony pre-release hype.





> "Ultimately, we are trying to strike a balance between features which you can use day one, and features which will allow the system to evolve over the years, as gaming itself evolves," said Cerny. The "supercharged PC architecture," that the team has come up with -- to use Cerny's term -- is designed to offer significant gains the PC can't, while still offering a familiar technological environment for engineers


PS4 a Supercharged PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2019)

I want them to release ps5 in 2025 because my friend bought me a ps4 four days ago and i havent even played on it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2019)

How far back is it backward compatible? Ps4? Ps2?.....ps1?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> How far back is it backward compatible? Ps4? Ps2?.....ps1?


Game boy advance


----------



## Juub (Apr 16, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I want them to release ps5 in 2025 because my friend bought me a ps4 four days ago and i havent even played on it yet.


Because everything is about you.


Superman said:


> How far back is it backward compatible? Ps4? Ps2?.....ps1?


Probably PS4. It's their only other console with x86 based architecture. Porting games programmed for the Cell or EE would be a nightmare. Most likely they'd emulate them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I want them to release ps5 in 2025 because my friend bought me a ps4 four days ago and i havent even played on it yet.


 Godlike levels of selfishness


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 16, 2019)

Never buy at launch. I usually wait a year before getting a console with the lack of games.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 17, 2019)

Can only imagine its price.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Never buy at launch. I usually wait a year before getting a console with the lack of games.


I will because backwards compatible but only if day 1 people can prove this console performance hype


----------



## Juub (Apr 17, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> Can only imagine its price.


399$ or bust. Sony will have to sell them at a significant loss.

History showed us people aren’t interested in paying more than US399$ for a console.


----------



## Karma (Apr 17, 2019)

This is a leak from last year


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> upcoming censored games


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm okay with Senran Kagura censorship, but the recent stunt with DMC 5 and the lens flare is just ridiculous. Luckily, a recent patch got rid of them supposedly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

Karma said:


> This is a leak from last year



i hope this is fucking legit.


----------



## Karma (Apr 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i hope this is fucking legit.


Everything stacked up with wut was shown here.

The gta 6 thing is probably wrong tho. If I had to guess it's probably Bully 2. The bit about exclusivity matches up with rumors about Sony buying 2k.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2019)

E3 this year...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2019)

Juub said:


> Because everything is about you.


It's his own fault he was so late. Like why even get one this late in the game? Just wait for the next gen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

meanwhile at Ningendo... they are trying to figure out how to put anti-aliasing on Mario


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> E3 this year...


 

....Sony isn't attending E3 this year


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> ....Sony isn't attending E3 this year


Somehow...I blame you.l


----------



## God Movement (Apr 17, 2019)

Wow. Sony has done it yet again.


----------



## Six (Apr 17, 2019)

Juub said:


> 399$ or bust. Sony will have to sell them at a significant loss.
> 
> History showed us people aren’t interested in paying more than US399$ for a console.


Why are you still here, PCincel troll?


----------



## Six (Apr 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I'm okay with Senran Kagura censorship, but the recent stunt with DMC 5 and the lens flare is just ridiculous. Luckily, a recent patch got rid of them supposedly.


Can someone confirm this?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

Snake said:


> Can someone confirm this?



This is the US version, by the way. Europe's version still isn't changed.


----------



## Six (Apr 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> This is the US version, by the way. Europe's version still isn't changed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

i don't get it there's nothing to censor in that cutscene


----------



## Six (Apr 17, 2019)

If Sony even attempts to censor Cyberpunk 2077, I'm getting a One X.
I've never understood being okay with a shit load of gore, but going crazy when an asscheek shows up on screen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2019)

as if porn can't be accessed so easily like buying candy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Considering that Sony's exclusives haven't been for me recently and Xbone studios will just release shit on PC anyway, I'll just invest in new parts for my PC when all this shit drops. Probably get a Switch Pro as well. 

Remember kids, it's all about the games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2019)

PS5 + Switch Pro + high-end PC masterrace


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PS5 + Switch Pro + high-end PC masterrace



Shiba:


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I want them to release ps5 in 2025 because my friend bought me a ps4 four days ago and i havent even played on it yet.


I'm special post.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2019)

Neither company would commit

*Sony: PS5 not due out before April 2020*
Early 2020 speculation is off the table.

The next-generation PlayStation recently detailed by Sony Interactive Entertainment will not launch within the current fiscal year, which ends on March 31, 2020, the company stated during its financial results meeting today

Sony plans to invest much of 31.1 billion yen to develop the next-generation PlayStation.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2019)

Good, I feel like the PS4 needs a little more time.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> recently detailed by Sony Interactive Entertainment
> 
> *Sony: PS5 not due out before April 2020*
> Early 2020 speculation is off the table.
> ...


wouldn't mind if it came out in 2021 at the earliest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Good, I feel like the PS4 needs a little more time.





blakstealth said:


> wouldn't mind if it came out in 2021 at the earliest



Ghost of Tsushima, Last of Us 2, and Kojima's shit. How many of those will be released before the PS5 tho? Feels like it's just better to play those game on a PS5 assuming one is gonna buy the PS5 regardless. It would be good, if the PS4 wasn't so devoid of good exclusives atm.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2019)

It's weird how the stretch between PS1->PS2->PS3->PS4 felt so much bigger, but ofc that's because I was younger then and my life was punctuated with more regular achievements/stages.

Although PS3->PS4 was legitimately quite long.

But even still, the sweet spot is probably 2021, right? 5 years would have been pathetically short.

Also Sony likes November releases for hardware. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2019)

2020 will be 7 years since ps4 came out


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Sony: PS5 not due out before April 2020*
> Early 2020 speculation is off the table.
> 
> The next-generation PlayStation recently detailed by Sony Interactive Entertainment will not launch within the current fiscal year, which ends on March 31, 2020, the company stated during its financial results meeting today
> ...


PlayStations always come out during the holiday season.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2019)

PlayStation 5 aka PS5 is expected to release sometime in 2020 and will have . *One of the features it will bring us is something called PS Plus Premium. According to an anonymous EU based game developer who is working on a PS5 launch title, PS5 PS Plus Premium will offer players guaranteed video game betas and alpha access as well as the ability to create private servers.*

Apart from these two features, the developer didn’t mention anything else. However, he did confirm that PS Plus Premium will run parallel with the base PS Plus. Sony isn’t attending E3 2019 so we expect PS Plus Premium details during a State of Play stream or at PlayStation Experience 2019.

Meanwhile, the reveal of PlayStation 5 will be in Q2, 2019 claims the developer. The PS5 reveal will be minor, probably a tease, he says. PlayStation 5 release date is set in March or November 2020.

If the leaked information holds merit, Sony is likely to test PlayStation Plus Premium before the release of PlayStation 5 (PS5).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2019)

pay more for the privilege to test games for them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2019)

as far as Im concerned they either need to make PSN/online much better if they want to keep PS+ cost

or reduce the price if it remains the same as on PS4


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2019)

Too bad they're being run by California now.

Soon they'll be censoring everything to 90's puritanical Christian levels.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (May 7, 2019)

Making more use of the touchpad would be an interesting experiment for console FPS.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2019)

PS5s coolest new feature blocks you from viewing or playing content that could be subjectively objectifying women. Esp if the woman feeling objectified is over 300 pounds. This will apply to all devices in a 25 mile radius of each ps5 owners home.

~Written by some sad, lonely, IGN activist who pretends to hate tits because he desperately wants tits. BUT GIRLS DON'T LIKE IT WHEN YOU LIKE THEIR TITS MSNBC SAID SO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Making more use of the touchpad would be an interesting experiment for console FPS.



That's what people said about the WiiU


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 22, 2019)

The comparison between PS4 Pro Spiderman and PS5 Spiderman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sony's clearly looking to eliminate any reason for _not_ wanting to play video games.



Article guy needs a cock slap to the forehead.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2019)

BC PS5, my (censored) Queen


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2019)

So I can play all my games bought digitally on PS5? 

I'll give my brother my ps4 if that's the case.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2019)

_*possible*_ next-gen Xbox specs  (PS5 should be similar tbh)


Xbox Infinite (Anaconda) Die - 352mm^2 GPU - 11.1TFLOP/s. Details: 64 CU, 8 disabled, 56 active, 1548MHz. CPU - 8 cores, 16 threads, 3.3GHz. Details: Zen 2. Memory - 24GB GDDR6, 4GB DDR4. Details: Samsung’s K4ZAF325BM-HC14  3300MHz, 13.2Gb/s, 12 chips, 384-bit, 634GB/s. 24GB GDDR6, 3GB DDR4, 1GB DDR4. Storage - 256GB NVMe SSD, 2TB HDD
 499$

Xbox Infinite Value (Lockhart) Die - 288mm^2 GPU - 4.98TFLOP/s Details: 40CU, 4 disabled, 36 active, 1081MHz. CPU - 8 cores, 16 threads, 3.3GHz. Memory - 18GB GDDR6, 4GB DDR4. 2600Hz, 10.4Gb/s, 9 chips, 288-bit, 374GB/s. Storage - 120GB NVMe SSD, 1TB HDD Cooling - Blower fan External media drive - None
299$


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2019)

holiday 2020 release!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

I will be very curious about its price point, specs, and backwards compatibility.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

As if it wasn't known already. Still a flaccid announcement tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if it wasn't known already. Still a flaccid announcement tho.



I'm sure they're only sending in drips until the big blow out at or just before E3 2020.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if it wasn't known already. Still a flaccid announcement tho.



It's just your usual Sony fart smelling attitude after they win a console generation. I'm almost surprised it wasn't a tweet announcement.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 8, 2019)

Console wars starts anew in 3...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Console wars starts anew in 3...



Really, though?

I feel no affiliation for any major publisher/platform holder. There are dev teams whose products I like and even those whose work ethic I appreciate, but beyond that what I buy is literally a cost-to-benefit analysis and nothing more.

I just hope it's not gonna be another generation of 30 fps machines that I only ever dip into for exclusives.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Really, though?
> 
> I feel no affiliation for any major publisher/platform holder. There are dev teams whose products I like and even those whose work ethic I appreciate, but beyond that what I buy is literally a cost-to-benefit analysis and nothing more.
> 
> I just hope it's not gonna be another generation of 30 fps machines that I only ever dip into for exclusives.



It may not matter much to you or me, but you know how the PS and Microsoft extremists are.

"My console has a 0.7% better GPU"
"Jokes on you, my thing's CPU is 0.9% better than yours"

etc.

It's coming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2019)

Console wars start losing all meaning when you get the tiniest bit acquainted with the industry and realize all publishers composed of incompetent assholes hellbent on raping your wallet. You can make the argument that Nintendo is the outlier but then you have Mario Kart mobile which is a gacha game with a fucking monthly subscription so nah, they're just as bad.

My manchildness focuses on developers and studios, not dumbass invented console wars. That shit was cool in the 90s when you were a dumbass kid and lived the hobby.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I will be very curious about its price point, specs, and backwards compatibility.


Same here curious when they announce official price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 8, 2019)

Rumor is Bluepoint is working on a Demon Souls remake for the PS5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I just hope it's not gonna be another generation of 30 fps machines







Deathbringerpt said:


> My manchildness focuses on developers and studios, not dumbass invented console wars. That shit was cool in the 90s when you were a dumbass kid and lived the hobby.



Even back then I was all about the third party fanboysim. I was the worst kind of Capcom fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

On the bright side, this will probably be the first modern console generation where none of the companies are trying to push their half-assed uninspired gimmicky tech on us. The obvious exception being the Switch, altho that shit actually works.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I will be very curious about its price point, specs, and backwards compatibility.


Just enjoy it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The obvious exception being the Switch, altho that shit actually works.



For once, Nintendo's dumb bullshit is actually genius.

I hope the next generation is just literally this very same gimmick but with a higher build quality and better specs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I hope the next generation is just literally this very same gimmick but with a higher build quality and better specs.



It's Nintendo. When have they ever stuck with the same gimmick over two generations?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's Nintendo. When have they ever stuck with the same gimmick over two generations?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

We did suffer through two generations of two fucking screens and a stylus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> We did suffer through two generations of two fucking screens and a stylus.



That's true, but they also shoehorned a 3D screen which absolutely did fuck all.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's true, but they also shoehorned a 3D screen which absolutely did fuck all.



Fun fact, I sold my 3DS when I bought my Switch but with the recent Pokemon announcements I went and bought a 2DS for peanuts so I can at least still hold onto the game where I have my full pokedex.

And while the 2DS is a piece of shit in terms of build quality (flimsy plastic pieces, mushy buttons, awful shoulder buttons), the form factor itself is great and the lack of 3D doesn't bother me in the slightest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Fun fact, I sold my 3DS when I bought my Switch but with the recent Pokemon announcements I went and bought a 2DS for peanuts so I can at least still hold onto the game where I have my full pokedex.
> 
> And while the 2DS is a piece of shit in terms of build quality (flimsy plastic pieces, mushy buttons, awful shoulder buttons), the form factor itself is great and the lack of 3D doesn't bother me in the slightest.



They should've released the 2DS (or something similar to it) along with the 3DS at a cheaper price. But this goes back to what I was saying about companies forcing inane tech on consumers to beef up the price. "but you can turn it off", yeah but I am still paying for it either way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

On the other hand, I still respect Nintendo trying new shit. Just sell that shit as peripherals or release a cheaper basic version of your console at launch.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 8, 2019)

I cannot wait for ps5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2019)

There isn't a single modern day Sony exclusive that will get me to buy this on launch. Unless it's a bangin new IP that's an instant hit for me. 

I bought the PS3 for DMC4 and Resident Evil 5.
I bought the WiiU for Smash and Bayonetta 2.
I bought the PS4 for the indies stuff and I didn't have a good PC back then. 
I bought the Switch for the better BotW, Smash, and Bayonetta 3. (still waiting PG)

Looking back, I could have even waited a few more years for the PS4 until Nioh and Horizon were out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2019)

I was somewhat late buying my PS4 (I got the Pro last year) and I don't see myself buying the PS5 on launch either. The starting library of games would have to be very strong to convince me to get in that early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 8, 2019)

*PlayStation 5 with interactive controllers gets 2020 launch date*

New York (CNN)Nearly six years after the arrival of PlayStation 4, Sony confirmed on Tuesday its next console will launch in 2020 for the holiday season.

In a blog post, the company announced  will feature a redesigned controller. It will include haptic feedback and improved tactile sensations, such as rumbling and shaking, so that users can better feel what's going on within a game.
"With haptics, you truly feel a broader range of feedback, so crashing into a wall in a race car feels much different than making a tackle on the football field. You can even get a sense for a variety of textures when running through fields of grass or plodding through mud," Jim Ryan, president and CEO of Sony Interactive Entertainment, wrote in the post. "One of our goals with the next generation is to deepen the feeling of immersion when you play games."


The company declined to share further details, including how much the PlayStation 5 will cost.
In April, Sony  its fifth-generation console. The PlayStation 5 is expected to have faster load speeds, better graphics and improved audio. It will compete against Microsoft's , its next-gen Xbox console, which will also launch for the 2020 holiday shopping season.
The video game console market is dominated by a few central players: Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo. By the end of this year, Sony is expected to sell 100 million units of the Playstation 4, while Microsoft will likely hit 52 million units of the Xbox One, according to forecasts from research firm DFC Intelligence.
Earlier this month, Sony  on its cloud gaming service, PlayStation Now, as Google gears up for a November release of its rival offering, Stadia.

Source:


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There isn't a single modern day Sony exclusive that will get me to buy this on launch. Unless it's a bangin new IP that's an instant hit for me.
> 
> I bought the PS3 for DMC4 and Resident Evil 5.
> I bought the WiiU for Smash and Bayonetta 2.
> ...



I didn't buy a PS4 until DMC5 and KH3, I would say Persona 5 is the other BIG draw for me. 

PS5 probably won't interest me until the end of its life cycle too.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I didn't buy a PS4 until DMC5 and KH3, I would say Persona 5 is the other BIG draw for me.
> 
> PS5 probably won't interest me until the end of its life cycle too.


Lol weirdo.


----------



## trance (Oct 9, 2019)

the specs look awesome (especially that drastically reduced load time) but im still having fun on my ps4 and log many hours a week on it

unless a bloodborne tier ps5 exclusive also comes out on launch, then yea, i won't and even if one did, i prolly still wouldn't


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Horizon 2, God of War 2 and Tsushima on PS5 will be lit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 9, 2019)

Not getting it at launch either, even if there will be a big game at release, one good game is not enough for me to buy a console. Plus I always avoid the first batch of consoles.

I know I will get it eventually tho.

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
Will there be a Game of the Generation thread?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2019)

The PS4's first year was pretty much carried by FromSoft so Sony better be shitting money their way. Microsoft buying devs left and right is probably aimed at making the next Xbone more appealing exclusive wise...maybe. They want to spread out their games to as many platforms as possible (Minus PS) these days.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Lol weirdo.



I'm picky in everything. You need something established for me to jump on board and then I'll try your new stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Will there be a Game of the Generation thread?



Yes. Only thing I'd have to think about when the time comes is whether the WiiU or Switch is considered part of the PS4/Xbone gen.



Jake CENA said:


> Horizon 2



This is probably a very safe bet. Game sold crazy iirc.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm picky in everything. You need something established for me to jump on board and then I'll try your new stuff.


So you're just a bandwagoner


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The PS4's first year was pretty much carried by FromSoft so Sony better be shitting money their way. Microsoft buying devs left and right is probably aimed at making the next Xbone more appealing exclusive wise...maybe. They want to spread out their games to as many platforms as possible (Minus PS) these days.



yeah. MS will have Gears of War Beach Volleyball, Gears of War enter Mario Land, Forza Horizon Go Kart and some more paperware games 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is probably a very safe bet. Game sold crazy iirc.



Horizon 1 + DLC story was amazing imo and that ending left so much to desire for


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So you're just a bandwagoner



Yeah Mider. The guy that hates football, and finds no interest in Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, or the Walking Dead is a bandwagoner.

HAHAH SEND YOUR NEGS TO MY BUNGUS NERDS~


----------



## sworder (Oct 9, 2019)

I know people are like “wahhh streaming ew” but


Consoles this year better step their game up, 4K60fps in every game is insane


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeah Mider. The guy that hates football, and finds no interest in Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, or the Walking Dead is a bandwagoner.
> 
> HAHAH SEND YOUR NEGS TO MY BUNGUS NERDS~


You bandwagon on being edgy


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You bandwagon on being edgy



I don't think you know what edgy means. Not liking something doesn't make you edgy. 

I don't have money to blow so I'm not going to buy a console on day one for games I may or may not like how is that edgy?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

sworder said:


> I know people are like “wahhh streaming ew” but
> 
> 
> Consoles this year better step their game up, 4K60fps in every game is insane



Fuck streaming games that is not user friendly and accessible still to some people


----------



## trance (Oct 10, 2019)

bruh this would be too lit


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 10, 2019)

It would be very good if ps5 could play ps2 and 3 games


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2019)

FC Barcelona said:


> It would be very good if ps5 could play ps2 and 3 games



yes but i doubt a lot of people still have working copies of their ps2 games. mine have all sort of scratches so i doubt any of those would run.


----------



## Simon (Oct 10, 2019)

Backwards Compatiblity for PS4 games would be nice. PS1-3 is probably not going to happen ever, specially PS3. Most people tend to forget that the PS3 was a cluster fuck piece of hardware that was  difficult to develop games for. Plus PlayStation Now just dropped in price and offers an extensive library, so I highly doubt it.

Next gen won't hit 4k60fps. I'd like to be proven wrong. But we were saying the same thing when this gen was announced, 1080p60fps and it never happened.


----------



## trance (Oct 11, 2019)

some more ps1/2/3 remasters are almost certainly gonna happen for the ps5 but yea, sony's pmuch done with them outside ps now as the poster above me said


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2019)

Ps3 compatibility has to happen tbh
Can’t just leave a bunch of good shit behind


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2019)

backwards compatibility is good and all but i would love for all those ps1 games getting a proper hd remake and a sequel 

legend of dragoon
legend of legaia
suikoden 2 
zone of enders 3

etc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2019)

full unrestricted (not just select games) region free backwards compatibility from PS1-4 and I'll buy it for any price below 599.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> full unrestricted (not just select games) region free backwards compatibility from PS1-4 and I'll buy it for any price below 599.



that is an excellent idea. they should get of those region restrictions pls


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> full unrestricted (not just select games) region free backwards compatibility from PS1-4 and I'll buy it for any price below 599.



598.99


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 11, 2019)

Noooo GameCube 4ever


----------



## Katou (Oct 11, 2019)

will they finally use USB now instead of Disc?


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2019)

>not buying digital


----------



## Owais Qadric (Oct 12, 2019)

Man im so excited


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2019)

Wild said:


> Ps3 compatibility has to happen tbh
> Can’t just leave a bunch of good shit behind


The cell processor fuck them over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Oct 14, 2019)

Linkdarkside said:


> The cell processor fuck them over.


All the bargain bin PS3s being bought up to launch missles with at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baks (Oct 23, 2019)

Rumor, PS5 to have disc based backwards compatibility with PS1, PS2, PS3 and PS4 games:


I really hope that this is true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2019)

Shit. Might need to start digging for old discs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2019)

I would seriously sell all my PS consoles and buy a PS5 day 1. I'm extremely skeptical but at the same time, I can see them hunt the good will that Microsoft got with their BC program which was almost surreal.


----------



## Karma (Oct 23, 2019)

I wouldve been contempt with just the PS4 backwards compadability, that way I could give my brother my PS4, but every other PS generation is insane.

I honestly have no clue wut microsoft could offer to counter an offer like this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2019)

Karma said:


> I wouldve been contempt with just the PS4 backwards compadability, that way I could give my brother my PS4, but every other PS generation is insane.
> 
> I honestly have no clue wut microsoft could offer to counter an offer like this.



Free 4K patches? Cause that Ninja Gaiden Black is looking crispy as fuck, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2019)

Xbox gonna counter with BC for Dreamcast and Sega Saturn discs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2019)

But hey, BC better be region free as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2019)

Karma said:


> I wouldve been contempt with just the PS4 backwards compadability, that way I could give my brother my PS4, but every other PS generation is insane.
> 
> I honestly have no clue wut microsoft could offer to counter an offer like this.



NOTHING 

M$ and Ningendo can join hands and they would still lose 

what if Sony ass pulls and announce it has Xbot 1 backwards compatibility too since you know they're using bluray


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 23, 2019)

I've got almost all the Ratchet and lank games expect for like 2 of em. This is tempting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 23, 2019)

Utopia Realm said:


> I've got almost all the Ratchet and lank games expect for like 2 of em. This is tempting.



Man I would love it so much to play these again.

If this really happens expect Sony to pluck on the nostalgia string full time to market their console.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 23, 2019)

Hold your horses though, the last time I read anything on PS5 backwards compabilities it was an official Sony statement saying they can't even guarantee _all_ PS4 games will work, don't even mention the older consoles.


----------



## Simon (Oct 23, 2019)

I really don't think will get BC for anything older than PS4.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 1, 2019)

> yes, this is the PlayStation 5 devkit. The reason it's large and v-shaped is to make them more easily stackable for devs who are running multiple stress tests. The cooling is optimized to push air out of the sides and center


(deleted tweet)


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 1, 2019)

Even if it was the design at this point in time, it definitely wouldn't be the final design anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2019)

Does the V stand for 5 or vagina?


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 1, 2019)

PSV and XCOCK pls


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

> failed to own ps2
> failed to own ps3
> failed to own ps4
> ps5 coming out


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> > failed to own ps2
> > failed to own ps3
> > failed to own ps4
> > ps5 coming out


you don't deserve that avatar


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> you don't deserve that avatar


Even though i have played the game on anothers PS4?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> Even though i have played the game on anothers PS4?


we square now


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> we square now


its hard out here for a pimp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2019)

Honestly Sony only needs to make all the shit I bought since ps3 (including the ps1+ps2 classics) available on the ps5 and they got a purchase from me.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

I call dibs on all the PS2, PS3, & PS4 you wanna give away after you get your PS5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 8, 2019)

15X the power that is incredible


----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

Juub said:


> >2019
> Still believing Sony pre-release hype.
> 
> 
> ...


I am still laughing at backward compatibility when I played Daemon Souls on PC   in 4k 60 ...


----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

Juub said:


> 399$ or bust. Sony will have to sell them at a significant loss.
> 
> History showed us people aren’t interested in paying more than US399$ for a console.


They they will  have to lose at leat that much.

Even in bulk, this is not costing less the 800$ to make.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 14, 2019)

Most of the consoles from the last 20 years are sold at a loss. They only make it a profit if gamers by ps plus, controllers, softs etc....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 16, 2019)

still call dibs on old consoles


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2019)

Luey said:


> still call dibs on old consoles


I call dibs on BB for the PS4, the rest you can keep and Deamon souls for the PS3 .


----------



## Karma (Dec 17, 2019)

I wonder if the DS5 will have these built in?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2019)

Karma said:


> I wonder if the DS5 will have these built in?


I have a dual shock 3 and Dual shock 4 v2 + 2 Steam controlers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

That must fuck the battery life up tho. DS4 barely gives you 4 hours as is.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That must fuck the battery life up tho. DS4 barely gives you 4 hours as is.


I first thought it is Dual Shock 5 so meh!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> I first thought it is Dual Shock 5 so meh!



I consider the DS4 to be the best controller ever tbh. They don't need to change much.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I consider the DS4 to be the best controller ever tbh. They don't need to change much.


I don't know I am keyboard and mice guy even if I have 7 controlers.

But I did get CupHead as a gift Yesterday so I think I will use the DS 4 for it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't know I am keyboard and mice guy even if I have 7 controlers.
> 
> But I did get CupHead as a gift Yesterday so I think I will use the DS 4 for it



KB+M is the best but not for everything. You can't pay me to play Cuphead on a keyboard.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> KB+M is the best but not for everything. You can't pay me to play Cuphead on a keyboard.


I Finished DS1 several times with that and I defeated Pontiff with it and I am playing with The dancer on lvl 60, well she is killing me but I think I will use a glitch to get access to chunks Zehaha!

But CupHead ... hell no.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

It's 2020, which means we are less than a year away from the release of the . That said, Sony Interactive Entertainment still hasn't divulged many salient details about the PS5. For example, we don't have a release date, we don't know how much it will cost, what games it will come packing at launch, and it's unclear what type of backwards compatibility it will have. And we likely won't know any of this information in an official capacity until Sony unveils the console later this year. However, in the meantime, we have a new report from HipHopGamer, who recently revealed a juicy scoop about the system's backwards compatibility support. According to HipHopGamer, Sony is working on a "Remastering Engine" for the PS5, which will allow PS1, PS2, PS3, and PS4 titles to run on the console with various enhancements.

According to the report, the feature will work similarly to how the Xbox One X handles backwards compatibility. In other words, the PS5 won't just run these older games, but add to them with things like 4K support.

Now, of course, all of this information should be taken with a grain of salt given that it's unofficial information. In other words, until you hear this from Sony itself, there's nothing worth taking to the bookies. That said, HipHopGamer has proven to be a reliable source in the past. Further, while he doesn't divulge his sources in the report, he's confident enough in what he's heard to put his name behind the claim and confirm that it's actually happening.
As you may know, Sony has filed patents in the past that have seemingly suggested the PS5 will support backwards compatibility with every previous  console. Further, it even patented a system to add trophies to PS1 and PS2 games. In other words, it's clearly been investing in backwards compatibility technology, but for now, it remains unclear how this will manifest with the PS5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> It's 2020, which means we are less than a year away from the release of the . That said, Sony Interactive Entertainment still hasn't divulged many salient details about the PS5. For example, we don't have a release date, we don't know how much it will cost, what games it will come packing at launch, and it's unclear what type of backwards compatibility it will have. And we likely won't know any of this information in an official capacity until Sony unveils the console later this year. However, in the meantime, we have a new report from HipHopGamer, who recently revealed a juicy scoop about the system's backwards compatibility support. According to HipHopGamer, Sony is working on a "Remastering Engine" for the PS5, which will allow PS1, PS2, PS3, and PS4 titles to run on the console with various enhancements.
> 
> According to the report, the feature will work similarly to how the Xbox One X handles backwards compatibility. In other words, the PS5 won't just run these older games, but add to them with things like 4K support.
> 
> ...



SONY wins again!


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 6, 2020)

That sounds dope.


----------



## Trueno (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm gonna stick with my PS3 and my laptop.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 6, 2020)

PS3 is the worst console with the worst PS games lolz


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2020)

Keishin said:


> PS3 is the worst console with the worst PS games lolz



Wii and Snitch says hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wii and Snitch says hi



At least pick the actual worst Nintendo console if you want to be a fanboy.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least pick the actual worst Nintendo console if you want to be a fanboy.


which consoles?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)

Lulu said:


> which consoles?



WiiU and Virtual Boy


----------



## Simon (Jan 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> It's 2020, which means we are less than a year away from the release of the . That said, Sony Interactive Entertainment still hasn't divulged many salient details about the PS5. For example, we don't have a release date, we don't know how much it will cost, what games it will come packing at launch, and it's unclear what type of backwards compatibility it will have. And we likely won't know any of this information in an official capacity until Sony unveils the console later this year. However, in the meantime, we have a new report from HipHopGamer, who recently revealed a juicy scoop about the system's backwards compatibility support. According to HipHopGamer, Sony is working on a "Remastering Engine" for the PS5, which will allow PS1, PS2, PS3, and PS4 titles to run on the console with various enhancements.
> 
> According to the report, the feature will work similarly to how the Xbox One X handles backwards compatibility. In other words, the PS5 won't just run these older games, but add to them with things like 4K support.
> 
> ...



What happened to people playing those AGED and TERRIBLE looking games, Sony? Taking a hint out of Microsoft? Can't alway make le funny ads to show how awesome you are. 

If you're gonna do it, better do it right. No excluding original games that were remade for maximum nostalgia bucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

"Remastering Engine" sounds like a "selected list" and not the "every disc from every every region for PS1-PS4 will work" kinda BC I hoped for.

This will mean nothing to me if I can't play obscure old lost to time niche, anime, and wrestling games like Dead in the Water, Digimon Digital Card Battle and that Japanese Smackdown game which I still have the disc for. 

Because most best PS1-PS2 games are already kinda widely available through other means. And the PS3 aint that old to begin with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Remastering Engine" sounds like a "selected list" and not the *"every disc from every every region for PS1-PS4 will work" kinda BC I hoped for.*



That's pretty much out of the game, I doubt Sony will care to spend money the point of making a console compatible with 4 past generations so it'd have to be BC done game by game like Microsoft did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's pretty much out of the game, I doubt Sony will care to spend money the point of making a console compatible with 4 past generations so it'd have to be BC done game by game like Microsoft did.



I don't see how that's different from the PS1-2 classics on the PS3. Except maybe for the "enhancements". At least they should carry over the classics bought on the PS3 to your PS5 via the PSN account, which I am certain they wont. 

LAME


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 8, 2020)

PS3 one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2020)

I actually like the ps3 one lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone got a spare VHS for the PS3 DevKit?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2020)

The PS5 will be released on February 5th at the PlayStation Meeting event, which will be held at the Sony Hall in New York City. At that time, the design of the PS5 body, controller, UI / home screen, specifications and functions will be displayed, and the PS5 will be backward compatible with all PS4 games. As for the release date, the source said that the PS5 will be launched globally in October 2020 at a price of $ 499. 

Finally, this is to say that PS5's promotional slogan is It's time to play.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 21, 2020)

enough talking it is time to cook this steak


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I consider the DS4 to be the best controller ever tbh. They don't need to change much.



Works perfect for consoles but seriously... I want a more solid connection on the cables. Over time, each controllers cable just becomes so loose that it'll regularly disconnect on any pc and that's sooooo annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Works perfect for consoles but seriously... I want a more solid connection on the cables. Over time, each controllers cable just becomes so loose that it'll regularly disconnect on any pc and that's sooooo annoying.



I get ya. This is why I switched to the razr xbone one last month.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2020)

>not using wireless


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >not using wireless



Peasantry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not using Bluetooth for DS4 ???


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The PS5 will be released on February 5th at the PlayStation Meeting event, which will be held at the Sony Hall in New York City. At that time, the design of the PS5 body, controller, UI / home screen, specifications and functions will be displayed, and the PS5 will be backward compatible with all PS4 games. As for the release date, the source said that the PS5 will be launched globally in October 2020 at a price of $ 499.
> 
> Finally, this is to say that PS5's promotional slogan is It's time to play.


What I want from them is to go for details on what games will be coming on PC from their PS4 ones.

Press X to doubt if those specs are real for only 500$, I see 600$ minimum if not those specs are not all what It seams.



Yagami1211 said:


> Not using Bluetooth for DS4 ???


Paring is a pain and I use other Bluetooth devices.

PS should make a receiver for PC but whatever.


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I see 600$ minimum


They've already said that they're selling them at at a loss of $ 100-200.


----------



## Simon (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

there it is


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

wait a second .....


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## Simon (Jan 31, 2020)

Got em


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Jan 31, 2020)

BB2 please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2020)

Legend


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2020)

the Kaz parody account has to be one of the best accounts on twitter for comedy gold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2020)

I thought he was supposed to be retired


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2020)

Lulu said:


> > failed to own ps2
> > failed to own ps3
> > failed to own ps4
> > ps5 coming out


lmaoooo


----------



## Ren. (Feb 1, 2020)

Lulu said:


> > failed to own ps2
> > failed to own ps3
> > failed to own ps4
> > ps5 coming out


So true for me it is also I failed to own ps1 and will fail to own a PS6


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> So true for me it is also I failed to own ps1 and will fail to own a PS6


Damn bro! Not even a PS1?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> lmaoooo


all i ever owned was the based PS1.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 2, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Damn bro! Not even a PS1?


I only had a cheap copy of a PS1 in 96.

In 2000-2001 I got my first PC.

I have now close to 3k games on PC.

There is not plastic that is worth that much.

Here it is my masterpiece:


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I only had a cheap copy of a PS1 in 96.
> 
> In 2000-2001 I got my first PC.
> 
> ...


Even I am a PC Gamer, but the PS1 was a based console experience.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 2, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Even I am a PC Gamer, but the PS1 was a based console experience.


I was a poor kid, my parents did not know about technology.

20 years later, a master's degree in CS and working in IT.

PC is what it is

It is my hobby, my source of information and my job.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I was a poor kid, my parent did not know about technology.
> 
> 20 years later, master's degree in CS and working in IT.
> 
> PC is what it is



I am aspiring for the same right now


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2020)

nice one bro...
my parents were too poor to afford the PS2 and up


----------



## Ren. (Feb 2, 2020)

Lulu said:


> I am aspiring for the same right now


Good luck on that.

Also for me, all kids need to have a PC but not for games but I digress...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 3, 2020)

*REPORT: New Ratchet & Clank Game in Development for Playstation 5 Launch*



Hoping it's true.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2020)

Metal Gear VI could also be a launch title....oh wait..


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Metal Gear VI could also be a launch title....oh wait..



That's what MGS 4 is.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Good luck on that.
> 
> Also for me, all kids need to have a PC but not for games but I digress...


you write code or what?
i write code


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

Lulu said:


> you write code or what?
> i write code


Neah I am in management.

Wrote code in the university.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neah I am in management.
> 
> Wrote code in the university.


manager who plays game in his spare time. i respect that


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2020)

the Dualshock 5 is a masterpiece!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> the Dualshock 5 is a masterpiece!



????


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> the Dualshock 5 is a masterpiece!


Yes it is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2020)

*Sony Is Struggling With PlayStation 5 Price Due to Costly Parts.*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-with-playstation-5-price-due-to-costly-parts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> Yes it is.



Has it been officially revealed or are you guys talking about the patent mock ups?


----------



## Karma (Feb 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Has it been officially revealed or are you guys talking about the patent mock ups?


Some of the PS5 Dev kits have wut looks like a beefed up version of the DS4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Some of the PS5 Dev kits have wut looks like a beefed up version of the DS4



lonk?


----------



## Karma (Feb 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> lonk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks good. Honestly, DS4 is almost perfect. Glad they're not changing much.


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2020)

Sony sells consoles at a loss, even the ps3 iirc, so right now they're playing chicken with Microsoft. Both companies want to have the cheaper console, but they need to see wut their opposition prices their machine so as not to lose too much money.

Competition only helps the consumer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

its all the shitty smarthphones eating up the DRAM and NAND


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm gonna have me some fun with PS3: Part 2: Electric Bogaloo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 17, 2020)

Microsoft selling you a $600 box that will brick on you after a month. 



Red ring of death in 4k sounds delicious lol


----------



## Ren. (Feb 20, 2020)

Damn fine mouse there!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Console users talking about TF as if they know what that is ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Console user talking about TF as if they know what that is ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Can they announce games already? 

The Switch is a literal toaster, but it's good cuz it has a decent library.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I can give you 2 GPU's with differnt TF, can you tell me which is better based on only that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Console users talking about TF as if they know what that is ...



I'm a PC user and I have no clue what that is either.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I can give you 2 GPU's with differnt TF, can you tell me which is better based on only that?


its just listing TFlops, nothing more

also if they are both RDNA 2 then yes I can


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm a PC user and I have no clue what that is either.


My point exactly why the fuck after all this years are consoles competing on TF?
LOL ...


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also if they are both RDNA 2 then yes I can


Neah dog only the TF 

More important are the CPU's and NVM SSD than the GPU for the consoles.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Switch is a literal toaster, but it's good cuz it has a decent library.


That is  a good point how about Nintendot releases their games on steam I will praise the Switch in return


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

they should release a $600 PS5 Pro with 15-16 TF & 2TB SSD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Also DOG 2.0 GHZ with that form factor of the PS W.C  :gitgud

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they should release a $600 PS5 Pro with 15-16 TF & 2TB SSD


LOL yeah right ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL yeah right ...


afraid it will smash your puny PC ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> afraid it will smash your puny PC ?


Why would I care?
Geforce now will smash any console for 4$ ... 

I would want that because the GPU prices will drop.
Hell make a 16TF 400$ Console  AMD please.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Geforce now


>streaming


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

If they can't port my steam account  that is worth 19K$ if you buy it today then it is not worth for me to buy a console!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >streaming


way cheapter and it works fine on my 1Gbit connetion


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If they can't port my steam account  that is worth 19K$ if you buy it today then it is not worth for me to buy a console!


PC + PS5 + Switch


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PC + PS5 + Switch


Still not even close to my 3k games library so please


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Still not even close to my 3k games library so please


2.9k indies


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 2.9k indies


Not even close ...

Also many indies are better than AAA releases.

Disco elysium for example will be ported for consoles and well I have it so yeah.


----------



## Karma (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Should I bring popcorne.

This is the response for Sex box


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Phil kicking Sonys ass into gear


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Phil kicking Sonys ass into gear


I hope they mimic Xbox and put all their games on steam  after Death stranding and Horizon!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I hope they mimic Xbox and put all their games on steam  after Death stranding and Horizon!


how many games you got on EGS ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how many games you got on EGS ?


Don't know ... didn't play on that and I use GOG 2.0 for oher launchers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I use GOG 2.0 for oher launchers.



How good is it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

@Deathbringerpt  I really dont tho 



Ren. said:


> That is  a good point how about Nintendot releases their games on steam I will praise the Switch in return



It would be great if Nintendo released their shit on steam so I can play games like Fire Emblem and Marvel Alliance in non-single digit framerate figures.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How good is it?


It is better than the rest bar steam so good!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2020)

Sony handing Ls tomorrow to Xbot and Ningendo


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Sony handing Ls tomorrow to Xbot and Ningendo


PC:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Sony handing Ls tomorrow to Xbot and Ningendo


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> PC:



PC is a PS5 rip off


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> PC is a PS5 rip off


LOL PS5 is a Zen 2, RDN2 box aka a PC!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Me: Would fucking anyone announce some fucking games already? Second half of 2020 and 2021 is looking thin as fuck. 

We could use the good news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2020)

They're holding them game announcements up for the console's debut.

Gonna wait it out, bitch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Sony handing Ls tomorrow to Xbot and Ningendo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

damn corona forcing that fake crowd.

Serious mode, the PS5 is showing itself off with the hardware talk.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

You said 13.3 TF dog


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2020)

YOU guys realize this is the base model? Let’s wait for the Pro version, it will be stronger for sure.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

5.5 GB/S is great, but that expendable SSD compatibility will be a cluster fucker 

better release a 2TB model


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 5.5 GB/S is great, but that expendable SSD compatibility will be a cluster fucker
> 
> better release a 2TB model


He said that his new harware will be faster than all SSD on PC and now he is saying that PC has  possible 7.0 GB/s 4.0 LOL.
:gitgud and the PS5 is not even out 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> better release a 2TB model


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

imagine a clueless console peasant buying a random SSD, trying to install it into his PS5 and then bitching that his shit got slower


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> imagine a clueless console peasant buying a random SSD, trying to install it into PS5 and then bitching that his shit got slower


a SATA ONE 


What did I tell you dog of TF are pointless


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

"almost" all out of 100 will be BC ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What did I tell you dog of TF are pointless


he is comparing to PS4, not XSEX


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he is comparing to PS4, not XSEX


My point exactly dog.

SeX > P5 

PC >>> both


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> SeX > P5


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I don't care  3950 shits on both combined.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

Arent 2 terabyte HDs like almost the same price as a console?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Arent 2 terabyte HDs like almost the same price as a console?


You mean SSD?


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You mean SSD?


Ye


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

825 castrated SSD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Ye


Yeah I bough a  SATA 3 1 TB SSD and I had to spent 80$ but 2TB  5GB/s is not even close to that cheap.

400$ :


----------



## Boruto (Mar 18, 2020)

Variable frequency, huh? Based on what Cerny said, it's not going to sustain those clocks, unlike Series X. The gap between the two will be bigger than the specs suggest. Looks like those 9.x TFLOPS rumors were correct, cranking up the clock speeds to reach 10.28 TFLOPS is Sony trying to get closer to Series X on the spec sheet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Variable frequency, huh? Based on what Cerny said, it's not going to sustain those clocks, unlike Series X. The gap between the two will be bigger than the specs suggest. Looks like those 9.x TFLOPS rumors were correct, cranking up the clock speeds to reach 10.28 TFLOPS is Sony trying to get closer to Series X on the spec sheet.


yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

multiplat will be best on SEX


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Variable frequency, huh? Based on what Cerny said, it's not going to sustain those clocks, unlike Series X. The gap between the two will be bigger than the specs suggest. Looks like those 9.x TFLOPS rumors were correct, cranking up the clock speeds to reach 10.28 TFLOPS is Sony trying to get closer to Series X on the spec sheet.


That was obvious by the desin:


Thaere is a big fan there.

And this is a mini itx case.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> multiplat will be best on SEX


PC


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

And is done and a lot of nothing


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 18, 2020)

What is this 825 GB SSD shit? Not even 1 TB? Wow.

This console is your typical "we are so successful we ain't going to put effort in" complacency.

Sexbox looking better atm as far as hardware goes. Software wise they are behind but they were playing catch up in recent years so who knows what they will come around with later this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And is done and a lot of nothing



It was all tech stuff.  Not something that your average person was really meant to be watching cause it's not important.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It was all tech stuff.  Not something that your average person was really meant to be watching cause it's not important.


I am a tech guy and it was a lot of fluff ...

It is almost identical to SEX after all both are X86 LOL.

SSD system similar,  GPU And CPU both inferior and the same.

external SSD similar.

For me is meh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

for me it will be PS5 for exclusives only

and after that I will consider either SEX or PC for everything else .. probably PC though, go full retard with 1K-1.2+ GPU  4K-120


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for me it will be PS5 for exclusives only
> 
> and after that I will consider either SEX or PC for everything else .. probably PC though


 and  I TOLD YOU THAT more than what Xbox has is not possible and you wanted 13-16 TF for 450$ LOL 

That Xbox is 600$ minimum, quote me if you want if not 650-700$.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> 1K-1.2+ GPU  4K-120


Optimistic this time 3080Ti will be 2K$


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That Xbox is 600$ minimum


no 

500 max


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no
> 
> 500 max


Wanna bet that it will never be 500$?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 18, 2020)

This confirms Sex > no Sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> This confirms Sex > no Sex.


Sex is better than no sex always


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What is this 825 GB SSD shit? Not even 1 TB? Wow.
> 
> This console is your typical "we are so successful we ain't going to put effort in" complacency.
> 
> Sexbox looking better atm as far as hardware goes. Software wise they are behind but they were playing catch up in recent years so who knows what they will come around with later this year.


Pretty sure the other 175 is for the OS.

Same goes for the ps4 iirc but they still tell people its 500 gb


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Optimistic this time 3080Ti will be 2K$


nah lil AMD will do its job and release 5900XT  to make sure Huang has to price 3080Ti at 1000$ max


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Pretty sure the other 175 is for the OS.
> 
> Same goes for the ps4 iirc but they still tell people its 500 gb


in this case its deliberate 825GB



> A custom flash marries up to the SSD modules via a 12 channel interface, delivering the required 5.5GB/s of performance with a total of 825GB of storage. This may sound like a strange choice for storage size when considering that consumer SSDs offer 512GB, 1TB or more of capacity, but *Sony's solution is proprietary, 825GB is most optimal match for the 12-channel interface and there are other advantages too*. In short, Sony had more freedom to adapt its design


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah lil AMD will do its job and release 5900XT  to make sure Haang has to price 3080Ti at 1000$ max


Neah he will let Hang release the 3080TI for 1.5K$ as he did with his 2060S and then release a 2080TI crusher for 500$ and that is all.


----------



## Boruto (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am a tech guy and it was a lot of fluff ...
> 
> It is almost identical to SEX after all both are X86 LOL.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. It's as the GitHub stuff and other rumors indicated. It was accurate for AMD hardware like Renoir/MI100/Navi10, it ended up being accurate for the PS5 GPU. The "faster than SeX" GPU rumors were wishful thinking.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> multiplat will be best on SEX


PC, you mean. 

RDNA2 will be awesome on PC, that much, the consoles made clear. Series X GPU is probably 2080 Super performance at 170W, and AMD even stuffed a 2.23GHz turbo GPU in the PS5. Imagine that but scaled up to 80 CUs instead of 52 like in the Series X and with higher clocks. Ampere should be great too. Will be pricey, though.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Pretty sure the other 175 is for the OS.
> 
> Same goes for the ps4 iirc but they still tell people its 500 gb


There are not technically 500GB, there should be 512GB becaue data is represented at the power of 2.

but from those 512 you have some reserved for controler and other things.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

Might just build a cheap pc and wait for an enhanced version.

The main reason I bought consoles was for the exclusives anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

i don't think you will see any 80 CU 2.0+ Ghz AMD monster on PC

but yeah RDNA2 is looking good


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Boruto said:


> It was accurate for AMD hardware like Renoir/MI100/Navi10, it ended up being accurate for the PS5 GPU. The "faster than SeX" GPU rumors were wishful thinking.


LOL, some beleived that!

Renoir is next gen mobile chips aka 4000.

Navi 10 should have been RDN1 so no.

MI, that is too expensive for even Desktop PC's and those are Pro cards costing 2-3K.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> i don't think you will see any 80 CU 2.0+ Ghz AMD monster on PC
> 
> but yeah RDNA2 is looking good


AMD All the way even if I have NVIDIA and  Intel now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2020)

who cares?

you won't notice shit anyway

and Xbox doesn't have any games 

no one gives a shit about Forza and Halo lmao


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> some reserved


I wouldn't call it "some".

Theres like 90 gigabytes of storage that it refuses to let me use.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> I wouldn't call it "some".
> 
> Theres like 90 gigabytes of storage that it refuses to let me use.


My bigest external HDD is only 5.45TB from 6 TB so don't bitch about 90GB FFS.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> My bigest external HDD is only 5.45TB from 6 TB so don't bitch about 90GB FFS.


I only have 500 GB. 90 Is way too much


----------



## Boruto (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i don't think you will see any 80 CU 2.0+ Ghz AMD monster on PC
> 
> but yeah RDNA2 is looking good


I think it's happening (2.0+ GHz maybe not at stock). There's two RDNA2 chips bigger than Navi10 (40 CUs) coming. Navi21 probably around 60 CUs, Navi23 probably around 80 CUs. Keep in mind AMD put 8 Zen 2 cores + other stuff + 56 CUs (4 disabled) in a 360mm^2 chip for the Series X. With a 500mm^2 high end dedicated GPU they have room to do wonders.

Consoles will have really good performance for the price compared to that, though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

0.5 + 1 + 8


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> I only have 500 GB. 90 Is way too much


One 250GB internal Samsung EVO SDD, 1 TB SSD, 1TB 7200 RPM 64 buff HDD, 6 TB External HDD, 1 TB broken 2.5'' HDD, 2x 128GB USB 3.0 Sticks,1x 128 GB CARD and a 32 GB one.

@Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm having trouble understanding what the guy said about BC.

Either he said all games from the ps4 will play on the ps5, but only some will have better performance.

Or

There is a chance not every ps4 game will play on ps5.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> One 250GB internal Samsung EVO SDD, 1 TB SSD, 1TB 7200 RPM 64 buff HDD, 6 TB External HDD, 1 TB broken 2.5'' HDD, 2x 128GB USB 3.0 Sticks,1x 128 GB CARD and a 32 GB one.



He wasn't asking you about your harddrives, he was saying missing 90 GB from 500 is much worse than missing 500 GB from 6 TB.

The relation is important.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> He wasn't asking you about your harddrives, he was saying missing 90 GB from 500 is much worse than missing 500 GB from 6 TB.
> 
> The relation is important.


You won't have 90 from 500, that was from 1TB and it is kind of a standard on any HDD.


because GB is not 1000 but 1024 and so on.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm having trouble understanding what the guy said about BC.
> 
> Either he said all games from the ps4 will play on the ps4, but only some will have better performance.
> 
> ...


I would hope that all ps4 games play on the ps4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2020)

** Top 100 PS4 games will support Boost Mode at launch for PS5 BC, rest run through "legacy mode" **

I've managed to photograph the Sony higher up responsible for this decision.

 

Retards through and through.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ** Top 100 PS4 games will support Boost Mode at launch for PS5 BC, rest run through "legacy mode" **
> 
> I've managed to photograph the Sony higher up responsible for this decision.
> 
> ...


Imagine that some said all games from PS1 to 5 will be playable ... yeah that is a PC!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Variable frequency, huh? Based on what Cerny said, it's not going to sustain those clocks, unlike Series X. The gap between the two will be bigger than the specs suggest. Looks like those 9.x TFLOPS rumors were correct, cranking up the clock speeds to reach 10.28 TFLOPS is Sony trying to get closer to Series X on the spec sheet.


will frequency drops mean FPS drops too ?


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

You gotta lay off the PC cock slobbing for 5 seconds @Ren.


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Lmao in response to Sony I guess


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm having trouble understanding what the guy said about BC.
> 
> Either he said all games from the ps4 will play on the ps5, but only some will have better performance.
> 
> ...



They want to get every game but for some, it will be like putting a very old game on a PC and watch it rush around and being physically incapable for a human to keep up.  That's what I got from it. 

So basically on launch it will be along the top 100 sold PS4 games that will be compatible with many worked on between now and likely PS6 release.


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Probably the same way they do it on Xbox, adjustments and tweaks to older games and release in batches.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2020)

The bc might make it a launch day buy for me tbh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> You gotta lay off the PC cock slobbing for 5 seconds @Ren.


My cock is  a PC 

Jokes aside I am glad about the new consoles, now new PC components need to be cheaper and  better so I hope the PS5 is a 400$  machine and I am serious now.

Plus put BB already on PC now Sony , fuck Horizon that is for casuals we need Demon Souls and Blood Born uncapped on PC now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Im curious about VRR when playing PS4 games 

- will VRR work in BC on PS4 games ?
- even if it will - afaik its range is 40-60 / 40-120 .. so if the PS4 games run at their usual 25-30, then VRR wont even kick in


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Bloodborne definitely going to be in that top 100? Hopefully they finally fix the frame pacing issue!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

it will run _*exactly *_as it did on vanilla PS4


----------



## Boruto (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> will frequency drops mean FPS drops too ?


Hopefully not significant drops.
Cerny said:


> When that worst case game arrives, it will run at a lower clock speed. But not too much lower, to reduce power by 10 per cent it only takes a couple of percent reduction in frequency


What "not too much lower" means, we'll see.


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

i wonder if PC version of next-gen games will have this 3D audio shizz 

and if they do - will regular ol PC hardware be able to play it ? will you need some fancy 3D audio chip also or it can be done on CPU ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> Probably the same way they do it on Xbox, adjustments and tweaks to older games and release in batches.



That's the implication, yeah. But only for the PS4 library, which is the weakest fucking shit imaginable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

just realized that since next-gen is going to actually get optimized and intended for 2.5-5.5 GB/s SSDs (not just loading times, but everything) - I will need to move off my old SATA SSDs eventually 

to at least a PCI-E 3.0 one, or maybe better straight to PCI-E 4.0

ugh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> PCI-E 4.0


Only that dog.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Only that dog.


how much dolla is 1TB PCI-E 4.0 now ?


----------



## Simon (Mar 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the implication, yeah. But only for the PS4 library, which is the weakest fucking shit imaginable.


I've been saying it since day one, we were never going to get BC for anything before PS4


> PS1-3 is probably not going to happen ever, specially PS3. Most people tend to forget that the PS3 was a cluster fuck piece of hardware that was difficult to develop games for. Plus PlayStation Now just dropped in price and offers an extensive library, so I highly doubt it.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how much dolla is 1TB PCI-E 4.0 now ?


2TB 400$ for similar speed I just posted like 10 comments above!


Ren. said:


> Yeah I bough a  SATA 3 1 TB SSD and I had to spent 80$ but 2TB  5GB/s is not even close to that cheap.
> 
> 400$ :


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

$400 for _*2*_TB ? thats pretty good if its PCIe 4.0

Ive never heard of Sabrent tho


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> $400 for _*2*_TB ? thats pretty good if its PCIe 4.0
> 
> Ive never heard of Sabrent tho


Because that is a niche product dog ...


Here brand 

For the moment SSD of that speed of even normal 500Mb are pointless per design when games like Last of US 2 are made to work with the Jaguar cores and 5200 RPM HDD of the original PS4.

I even tested games on my RAM that is 10000 mb/s and that did shit, it flickered the assets so hard because it was too fast for the game.


You will need that speed on like 5 games in 2024.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

you can install Win 10 straight onto a PCIe SSD np, right ?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you can install Win 10 straight onto a PCIe SSD np, right ?


Why not but you would still have to have a  PCIE4 mobo aka 570 from AMD and I feal you are a Intel fan hmmm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2020)

not right now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> I've been saying it since day one, we were never going to get BC for anything before PS4



I don't care how obvious it was, it's a retarded move and just makes Microsoft, of all fucking companies imaginable, seems like it cares about its legacy more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

5 new pages. New games let's gooooo. 

Oh look it's nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the implication, yeah. But only for the PS4 library, which is the weakest fucking shit imaginable.



So BC was a lie, and Sony exclusives getting steam ports? 

Yeah, Imma pass for now.


----------



## Xebec (Mar 18, 2020)

825gb storage space? COD gonna take half that up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

You know what's funny? My PS3 is still hooked in my setup. And it looks like I'll be shelving my PS4 before I do my PS3. 

Maybe I should hook up a N64 or a Dreamcast for when the PS4 dies out and the PS5/Xboxsxsxsxs disappoints. 

PS3 really is the lowkey GOAT console.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know what's funny? My PS3 is still hooked in my setup. And it looks like I'll be shelving my PS4 before I do my PS3.
> 
> Maybe I should hook up a N64 or a Dreamcast for when the PS4 dies out and the PS5/Xboxsxsxsxs disappoints.
> 
> PS3 really is the lowkey GOAT console.



The 360 was my go to console but not necessarily for exclusives. Or at all. 

I didn't play the PS3 much but what were you playing in it? Not Bayonetta 1, obviously. 

I always have a PS2 hooked on, though. I should put a Nintendo console there too. Anyway, the gaming landscape of the PS5 will be the same which is lame so they'll have to pull a gaming output AT least as good as the PS4 which has already the smallest pool of games of its entire family.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I didn't play the PS3 much but what were you playing in it? Not Bayonetta 1, obviously.



I did play Bayo first on PS3 
Imagine that I still liked it. Probably due to the action game drought, and honestly even with the bugs, it was enjoyable. 

But I keep it hooked, cuz I have bought a bunch of PS1 and PS2 classics on it. I became a SMT fan cuz I binged all the PS2 games that were available on the store. My latest Symphony of the Night playthrough is also on my PS3. I didn't play the PS4 version yet even though I bought it. I was hoping the PS5 be what the PS3 was with BC. Guess I am still keeping my PS3 hooked.


----------



## Simon (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn Sony got shot. That includes OG Xbox, 360, and One games.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Simon said:


> Damn Sony got shot. That includes OG Xbox, 360, and One games.


We already knew that Xbox is mimiking PC aka it is compatible with all old games!

M$ made a mid tower fixed specs PC and I am laughing my ass now how great that is!


----------



## Karma (Mar 20, 2020)

Xbox is coming out swinging this gen


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2020)

Sony clarifies that PS5 will play an "overwhelming majority" of ps4 games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 20, 2020)

Sonys going to have to do something big or it's going to get rolled by Microsoft this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Sonys going to have to do something big or it's going to get rolled by Microsoft this gen.



Eh.. Wait till they announce some games before such claims.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Sonys going to have to do something big or it's going to get rolled by Microsoft this gen.



They will.  Just wondering if they're waiting on something behind the scenes and end up at the end of the true PS5 reveals with "Oh btw *insert exclusive game everyone has wanted for years here.*"


----------



## Karma (Mar 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> They will.  Just wondering if they're waiting on something behind the scenes and end up at the end of the true PS5 reveals with "Oh btw *insert exclusive game everyone has wanted for years here.*"


Bloodborne 2


----------



## Aduro (Mar 22, 2020)

It would be cool if I could just have straight continuity with PS5 and older Playstation games. If I could literally just put in a PS3 game into the PS5 console and play it. But I suspect that it will just be a lot of digital re-releases.

TBH, technical specs will be less important than version exclusives for me. Not until/unless I can see a clear difference. That stuff is all over my head. Frankly, most of the people I know who understand those kind of things spend more time upgrading or fixing their consoles and computers than actually playing games.
But I understand the difference between Halo and Spider-Man.

One important thing is the sturdiness and durability of the console. I would rather pay an extra £50 on a console that's gonna last a lot longer. I'd rather longevity wasn't sacrificed in a price-war.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 23, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Sonys going to have to do something big or it's going to get rolled by Microsoft this gen.



No amount of Multiplayer FPS will make me go for Xbox.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Eh.. Wait till they announce some games before such claims.



I mean, Microsoft already has a better service than Sony in the console space. This is just consistency, if anything else. The reason why PS4 wins as a gaming console is because it actually has quality games. The Bone *just*started trying to catch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, Microsoft already has a better service than Sony in the console space. This is just consistency, if anything else. The reason why PS4 wins as a gaming console is because it actually has quality games. The Bone *just*started trying to catch up.



It's a bit soon to tell if PS5 isn't going to have quality games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's a bit soon to tell if PS5 isn't going to have quality games.



Maybe I phrased myself weirdly but I expect the total opposite, really. I don't expect anything from the Bone SeX, game wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2020)

Xbox was always more interested in buying out franchises than actually do something original with their cash.  Even they just discard anything that flops or doesn't impress them from the initial stages. They ended up with only Halo as their legacy franchise. Sony's a bit better with that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2020)

They're trying to turn the tide with that by buying a shitload of developers for the last year. Some of them are great, some of them not so much. Considering they're betting so much on multiplatform and crossplay, it doesn't really mean console exclusivity so it could definitely be worse. Obsidian being Bone only would be a fucking crime.

Speaking of which, that cringe fucking mess of a Overwatch clone that Ninja Theory is puking came out. Does anyone gives a single fuck about it?


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, that cringe fucking mess of a Overwatch clone that Ninja Theory is puking came out. Does anyone gives a single fuck about it?


I heard that it was fine. The melee oriented combat helps set it apart and the player base is decent but it ultimately depends on the Devs supporting it and Microsoft promoting it frequently if that game is to survive.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2020)

Karma said:


> I heard that it was fine. The melee oriented combat helps set it apart and the player base is decent but it ultimately depends on the Devs supporting it and Microsoft promoting it frequently if that game is to survive.


I just learned it came out this week.


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I just learned it came out this week.


I saw a review of it like a month ago


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2020)

Ahh it was just a beta impressions


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2020)

Karma said:


> I saw a review of it like a month ago


it came out yesterday


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2020)

This was unexpected


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2020)

Why does it look Like Wall-E's girlfriend?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

what

wat


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to ask playstation's marketing team what their brain damage is.

They show jack shit for months on end

Then out of the blue, this


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm guessing the console will be partially white?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

They changed the grips. WHY?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> This was unexpected


I hope the left analog stick are more durable that those of Dual Shock 4.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2020)

It reminds me of Eve from WALL-E.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2020)

Mider T said:


> It reminds me of Eve from WALL-E.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2020)

Nah he is silver and blue not black and white.


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

USB C
Haptic Feedback
Adaptive triggers (L2/R2). 
Bigger touchpad
Light bar moved to the top of the pad, and the sides
No word of one-tone colors being an option
Share button is now a “Create” button. No more details until closer to launch.
Built-in microphone


----------



## Xebec (Apr 7, 2020)

now how long till the console itself?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> I hope the left analog stick are more durable that those of Dual Shock 4.



That was just the launch batch tbh. I've bought 2 more controllers since launch, and I haven't faced any issues. 



Karma said:


> Bigger touchpad



Useless gimmick. Ditch this and give me more battery life. 



Karma said:


> Light bar moved to the top of the pad, and the sides



I actually welcome more lights. My Razer peripherals ruined me.


----------



## Simon (Apr 7, 2020)

that design


----------



## Simon (Apr 7, 2020)

This generation of consoles were so well designed, I'm so scared this PS5 is gonna look like some sort of chinese wish knock off


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

Sadly control looks like a cross relationship with the Xbox


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Useless gimmick. *Ditch this and give me more battery life.*
> 
> *I actually welcome more lights*. My Razer peripherals ruined me.


These 2 statements seem contradictory


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2020)

Its ugly af

It would be dope if that shit is like a chameleon and can change colors with presets and shit

I’m starting to fear the look of the main console now. PS should fire all the designers after this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I actually welcome more lights.
> Razer peripherals
> Razer


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> USB C
> Haptic Feedback
> Adaptive triggers (L2/R2).
> Bigger touchpad
> ...


You had me at USB C.


Jake CENA said:


> Its ugly af



No it isn't.   It's pretty sleek.  You guys have no taste.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

i dont like white


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont like white


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

this is the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks good but something about it screams 3rd party to me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont like white


I don't prefer white either but only because it looks dirty too easily.

This controller though is like a Rolls Royce Phantom with matted all black tires.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> These 2 statements seem contradictory



My priorities are just fucked. There's still some sense in my taste. Just some, not a whole lot.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 8, 2020)

>DualSense (not DualShock)

Does the name change make sense though? Haha that was funny.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 8, 2020)

This looks like Sony tried to mimic the Xbox controller while still maintaining the PS look and it backfired more than anything.

Don't try to be someone else, there were enough people who liked your controller the way it was despite the "but it's not eRgOnOmIc" faction popping up once in a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Only thing I'm worried about is the grip tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this is the way



This is how it needs to be. Just add more lights to the side maybe.


----------



## Simon (Apr 8, 2020)

You'd think they lean more into the blue aspect of PlayStation branding, but nah lets add white. Can't wait to see all the white dust covered PS5's and the yellowish dead skin covered controllers. 

I hate white consoles. I said it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

BTW Dualsense sounds like some bullshit commercial essential oils herbal tea from Tesco.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 9, 2020)

That's fucking 'dorbs


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> That's fucking 'dorbs



The controller says "Only one hour of gaming per days !"


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 9, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> The controller says "Only one hour of gaming per days !"



A D O R B S


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2020)

PS5 Pro should ship with this


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2020)

It's basically a Switch Pro Controller...which is to say perfect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2020)

**Symmetrical sticks*

*Perfect*

*


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2020)

Is that sarcasm? I prefer the layout on PS controllers.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 9, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Is that sarcasm? I prefer the layout on PS controllers.



The Xbox controller is supposedly more ergonomic because you use the left stick about all the time when moving around your character and the d-pad rarely if at all. Moving the stick further up is supposed to be a more natural position for your left thumb. That's not an issue for the right side since you alternate between the stick and the buttons more frequently.

I personally never had an issue with the symetric sticks though.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> The Xbox controller is supposedly more ergonomic because you use the left stick about all the time when moving around your character and the d-pad rarely if at all. Moving the stick further up is supposed to be a more natural position for your left thumb. That's not an issue for the right side since you alternate between the stick and the buttons more frequently.
> 
> I personally never had an issue with the symetric sticks though.



I cannot stand the Dpad on Xbox. Also, I prefer the symmetry because it is means my left and right thumb are carrying out similar motion when dealing with aim/movement.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2020)

I despise console war in all of its forms but I have no problem saying that the Xbox controller is much better than any controller that has the terrible fucking idea of adding symmetrical sticks. I like to play my games comfortably, not while pretending I have multiple sclerosis.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> You'd think they lean more into the blue aspect of PlayStation branding, but nah lets add white. Can't wait to see all the white dust covered PS5's and the yellowish dead skin covered controllers.


That was a very unpleasant image. You're gonna be able to see just how dirty your friend's hands are by just looking at their PS5 controller.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2020)

Dualshock 3 still the goat ps controller especially for fighting games.


----------



## Simon (Apr 9, 2020)

Switch Pro controller is the king atm


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## OLK (Apr 11, 2020)

Not buying this at launch unless it's quickly hacked. I never trust 1st gen Sony products


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Dualshock 3 still the goat ps controller especially for fighting games.


For shooters as well imo. The analog sticks are looser than the dual shock 4’s. 
Makes for better aiming imo. 
Don’t make me start on the L2 and R2 buttons.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> For shooters as well imo. The analog sticks are looser than the dual shock 4’s.
> Makes for better aiming imo.
> Don’t make me start on the L2 and R2 buttons.


For shooters the best controller is the steam one!

I have 2 of those, one dual shock 4v2 and a dual shock 3

Still my mechanical keyboard and laser mouse shit on those in shooters


----------



## Karma (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2020)

MY dick is ready


----------



## OLK (Apr 24, 2020)

Hell yes. And a co-op Horizon too? Take my money


----------



## Karma (Apr 24, 2020)

From wut I saw they intended the original to have co op.

There r also people that r disappointed that the sequel might have co op. They were going on about it taking away from the single player narrative smh


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 24, 2020)

If its like a community thing where you can go hunting together


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2020)

The co-op should be a separate mode


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2020)

OLK said:


> Hell yes. And a co-op Horizon too? Take my money




Open World coop is dope.


----------



## Karma (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2020)

New PlayStation Studios Opening Animation


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2020)

Did they copy Marvel Studios?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Did they copy Marvel Studios?



Plot twist, in order to keep Spider-Man Disney secretly, bought out Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> New PlayStation Studios Opening Animation



I mean a trailer for a logo isn't the dumbest thing gaming has done when it comes to promotional stuff, but it's still pretty dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist, in order to keep Spider-Man *Disney secretly, bought out Sony.*



Lewd Jap game devs:


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 12, 2020)

>Disabled Comments
>Disabled Likes/Dislikes

I wonder what happened.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> >Disabled Comments
> >Disabled Likes/Dislikes
> 
> I wonder what happened.



Shit. Maybe Disney did buy Sony out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> >Disabled Comments
> >Disabled Likes/Dislikes
> 
> I wonder what happened.


Naugthy Dog destroyed the last of us and jumped the shark hard.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2020)

Does this mean the next KH game will be developed by Sony internally?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 12, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Does this mean the next KH game will be developed by Sony internally?



Manwoman Kairi protag soon.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lewd Jap game devs:



I mean. Steam. Then mod out the censoring.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2020)

Godstation steal Shitbox thunder once more.

Also finally Unreal Engine 5 reveal.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

this is what next-gen Lara and Tomb Raider will look like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2020)

Who do I succ to get a new PC for UE5?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

"So, when GPU load gets high we can lower the screen resolution a bit and then we can adapt to that. In the demo we actually did use dynamic resolution, although it ends up rendering at about 1440p most of the time."

1440p@30 fps, without raytracing

 PS5 Pro when ?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Who do I succ to get a new PC for UE5?



PC are for weebs.

Come, join us. Greatness awaits.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> PC are for weebs.
> 
> Come, join us. Greatness awaits.



You know I have a PC and a PS4 right?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You know I have a PC and a PS4 right?



Throw the PC away, yes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> PC are for weebs.
> 
> Come, join us. Greatness awaits.


best games are on the Snitch


----------



## Zensuki (May 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "So, when GPU load gets high we can lower the screen resolution a bit and then we can adapt to that. In the demo we actually did use dynamic resolution, although it ends up rendering at about 1440p most of the time."
> 
> 1440p@30 fps, without raytracing
> 
> PS5 Pro when ?



99% people can't tell the difference between 4K upscaled and native 4K, let alone 4K reconstructed vs native 4K.

Prettier graphics over native resolutions or high frame rate has always been the standard for video games.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> best games are on the Snitch



What games? :


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

If 60fps is still not the standard for next gen consoles then I legit question if it will ever be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "So, when GPU load gets high we can lower the screen resolution a bit and then we can adapt to that. In the demo we actually did use dynamic resolution, although it ends up rendering at about 1440p most of the time."
> 
> 1440p@30 fps, without raytracing
> 
> PS5 Pro when ?




I can finally play games with overblown amazingly realistic graphics at a silky smooth 30fps. The future is finally here. Since 2013.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2020)

Framerate should be the first priority, not how bad the game runs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lewd Jap game devs:


Hahahahaha 

Wish I could give you a like, agree, winner,and creative at once. That's brilliant hahaha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2020)

I like how even the art director of God of War is calling out the Unreal 5 preview as a bunch of bullshit smoke and mirrors and no game will ever have that amount of visual fidelity for 30 hours.

God of War, the ultimate graphics whore of this generation not buying it. And you still see drones all over online praising this boring ass engine reveal as some GET HYPE grand reveal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how even the art director of God of War is calling out the Unreal 5 preview as a bunch of bullshit smoke and mirrors and no game will ever have that amount of visual fidelity for 30 hours.
> 
> God of War, the ultimate graphics whore of this generation not buying it. And you still see drones all over online praising this as a boring ass engine reveal as some GET HYPE grand reveal.



I swear on my next nut I have no idea whats so amazing about that tech-demo. This looked much more impressive to me graphics-wise and it was a real game:


Maybe because it's a real game and knows exactly what to focus on when showing off graphics? I mean it's horror game so the trailer focuses on the lighting and gore details? 

I don't know. I am neither a dev nor a marketing asshole. But shit looked more impressive regardless. 


Yes. I recognize I might be biased.


----------



## Simon (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Vault (May 15, 2020)

A lot?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2020)

I've been hurt before.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2020)

*Epic Games claims that Unreal Engine 5 Tech Demo can run with 40fps on RTX2080 notebook at 1440p*

Earlier this week, Epic Games  an amazing tech demo of Unreal Engine 5 on PS5. That demo was running at 1440p with 30fps and looked spectacular. However, that same demo can already run with 40fps on an NVIDIA RTX2080 notebook at 1440p.
This has been confirmed by Epic Games China. According to Epic Games China, the Unreal Engine 5 Tech Demo can already run faster on the PC. Not only that, but it appears that the demo does not take full advantage of PS5’s SSD. After all, an NVMe 970 SSD is more than enough to run the game with 40fps at 1440p.
Thus, a modern system with an NVMe 970 SSD and an NVIDIA RTX2080 can already outperform the unreleased PS5 *in this particular tech demo*.

“Our goal is that the graphic quality like this demo, we want to make it run 60FPS at next-gen consoles. But now we do not reach the goal. Now it is 30FPS. Our target is 60FPS, that is also why we can not release it now. *And I can assure you that we can run this demo in our notebook, in editor , not cooked, it even can 40FPS.* (Afterwards someone in BBS confirmed that the device is RTX2080 and 970EVO)”

not bad tbh


----------



## Xebec (May 17, 2020)

just how fucking big are next gen games going to get? COD is like 200gb and ff7 90gb


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> just how fucking big are next gen games going to get? COD is like 200gb and ff7 90gb



Those cod updates are killer man. Poorly optimised game that

I'm sick of it all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

>40fps 

Why?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2020)

40 is better than 30


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 40 is better than 30



Piss tastes better than shit. What is your point?


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Piss tastes better than shit. What is your point?


Ayyyyyy

How do you know this ?

...


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 40 is better than 30


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA wrong.

Most display rates are set on 30Hrz, 60Hrz, or more usually double the previous.

That will display Verry badly at 40 fps and you will have problems with screen tearing etc.

And I mean on a TV that doesn't have gsync or freesyn that allows a variable display rate.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (May 27, 2020)

Is HZD worth playing? I keep reading good things about it and HZD2 might come out within the first 6 months of the PS5 or it could even be a launch title


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> Is HZD worth playing? I keep reading good things about it and HZD2 might come out within the first 6 months of the PS5 or it could even be a launch title



Yes


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2020)

Overall I'd say it's a 7/10. Nothing really bad about the game with the exception of the health system, which is an absolute nightmare. The selling point, fighting robot animals, is as fun as it sounds.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 27, 2020)

I think what I like most is strategizing different ways on how to destroy the robots. The Thunderjaw’s my favorite to fight.


----------



## Simon (May 28, 2020)

This is basically a confirmation, Jason gets those hot scoops and is usually always right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> This is basically a confirmation, Jason gets those hot scoops and is usually always right.



Isn't that the retard who called me a pedo for liking the Sorceress tits in Dragon's Crown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Isn't that the retard who called me a pedo for liking the Sorceress tits in Dragon's Crown?



Makes sense since each tit of hers is practically the size of a toddler.


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> Is HZD worth playing? I keep reading good things about it and HZD2 might come out within the first 6 months of the PS5 or it could even be a launch title


while you can find the complete edition of the game for real cheap, maybe wait a bit longer for the PC version to see if that's worth getting.


----------



## Ren. (May 28, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> while you can find the complete edition of the game for real cheap, maybe wait a bit longer for the PC version to see if that's worth getting.


I also say you should wait for the PC port.


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Makes sense since each tit of hers is practically the size of a toddler.


Wow what a perv


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> Is HZD worth playing? I keep reading good things about it and HZD2 might come out within the first 6 months of the PS5 or it could even be a launch title


It's okay, nothing mind blowing about it other than its visuals, game play itself isn't anything to write home about and the story is your typical sci fi shit.


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karma (May 29, 2020)

Do u we know whether they're showing software or hardware?


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> Do u we know whether they're showing software or hardware?


They showing everything if the press leaks are true.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2020)

Baby girl give it to me raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wow what a perv



We need a prude rating.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 29, 2020)

I think this stream will be fire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think this stream will be fire.



It has to be.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2020)

It will be a glorious day


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It has to be.



Imagine we get like "ps5 will have controllers and games and... A complete new Crash Bandicoot game."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Imagine we get like "ps5 will have controllers and games and... A complete new Crash Bandicoot game."



It's not going to be much different than that, I bet. I don't care about technology, just want games.


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2020)

Heard a new SIlent Hill might be coming and Demons Souls remake


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 30, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Heard a new *SIlent Hill *might be coming and Demons Souls remake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> Imagine we get like "ps5 will have controllers and games and... A complete new Crash Bandicoot game."



All in for a new Crash game. Question is, who's gonna make it? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not going to be much different than that, I bet. I don't care about technology, just want games.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

Uhhh so this event is about an hour long, so this is concerning. This just makes it sound like there will be a lot of talking less showing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2020)

so which heavy hitter AAA PS5 exclusive will they put into the start line-up ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)

The guys that did the SotC remake are probably getting their next shit announced. They also teased what they're doing with some bullshit cryptic tweet that hinted at like 5 different games.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 30, 2020)

I need a new DQ game in my life. 

I also hope (not that it will ever happen) that someone brings out a good new arcade FPS. COD really needs to die. I was a long time fan, but all they've done over the years is fucked it up and not listened to the fans.
Battle royale is fun and everything, but I miss my MP.

Homefront 1 was pretty good as long as it lasted. No support and the company going out of business didn't help.

Also time for SNK to announce the next KoF and Fatal Fury for the PS5. Where is my Garou MOTW 2!!

As far as other genres go. I'm always looking forward to good action games and RPG's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2020)

Simon said:


> Uhhh so this event is about an hour long, so this is concerning. This just makes it sound like there will be a lot of talking less showing.



I wasn't even hyped for this but still somehow disappointed to hear excuses already.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

At this point I feel like the big two are just waiting for each other to play the price card.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 30, 2020)

If they wanted to create hype, they should reveal the console along with a price tag and HZD 2 to be in the starting line up.

But I have a feeling it will actually turn out only half as good at best.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

The rumors of Demon's Souls/Silent Hill would definitely big some of the biggest announcements in a hot minute.

Though I'm keeping my hype in check, I certainly think Demon's Souls is getting the remake treatment. Jason Schreier's teasing just furthers that confirmation.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

Also Blue Point being real hush hush about what they've been working.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2020)

Does Sony really want to piss people off after that last PS5 “event”?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)

The main artist of Silent Hill just retweeted the PS5 reveal post at the heels of all of the recent SH rumors.

New Silent fucking Hill reveal would justify this whole thing.


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2020)

Here are the games that have some credence in being there:

Silent Hill (lots of rumours from press and devs who worked on SH)
Ape Escape (there was a tweet by the official account and the website updated for the first time in 7 years)
Gran Turismo 7 (supposed leak of logo)
Demons Souls remake (Bluepoint a remaking a game with various pieces of armour via LinkedIn)
Ratchet and Clank (Insomniac were working on another game with Spiderman)
TLOU II MP (MP team at ND)
New MP IP from Guerrila Games (they hired the director of Rainbow Six Siege in making a new MP game, doubt its the MP to Horizon)
New Studio made by ND devs, supposedly UC5

RE8 (rumored to be shown soon)
FF16 (made by FF14 director, maybe with Matsuno, team has been on it since 2017/8)
Batman (teased)
Harry Potter (leaked)


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The main artist of Silent Hill just retweeted the PS5 reveal post at the heels of all of the recent SH rumors.
> 
> New Silent fucking Hill reveal would justify this whole thing.


Yeah but I'm still salt over the PT shit. I don't give a darn if Kojima is doing it, but Junji Ito was such a god tier choice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2020)

I have 0 salt over that if the rumors are true. I don't trust Kojima to do a Silent Hill at all and Junji Ito is a great horror artist but not necessarily good for Silent Hill. I'll take Team Silent guys over whatever people Kojima takes from other entertainment mediums.


----------



## Zensuki (May 30, 2020)

Simon said:


> Yeah but I'm still salt over the PT shit. I don't give a darn if Kojima is doing it, but Junji Ito was such a god tier choice.



Kojima only got Junji because he couldn't get the original Silent Hill art director: Masashiro Ito. This guy, along with many from the dev team who made the first 4 games, are reportedly working on this new Silent Hill.


----------



## Simon (May 30, 2020)

Most people tend to forget about this trailer. I really think this game could've been great, not sure what the gameplay would've looked like.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2020)

Simon said:


> Most people tend to forget about this trailer. I really think this game could've been great, not sure what the gameplay would've looked like.



Its going to be a corridor simulator and as a player, you control your heart rate by tilting the controller left and right till you get the perfect balance or your character will suffer a cardiac arrest


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Karma (May 31, 2020)

I dont believe it.

How would a less powerful version of the SeX be so big?


----------



## Zensuki (May 31, 2020)

Karma said:


> I dont believe it.
> 
> How would a less powerful version of the SeX be so big?



Its faster, clocked higher and so probably runs hotter.


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2020)

Karma said:


> I dont believe it.
> 
> How would a less powerful version of the SeX be so big?


If you thought the PlayStation sounded like a plane taking off, PS5 going to sound like a fighter jet.


----------



## MShadows (May 31, 2020)

God of War, Spider-Man, Ratchet & Clank, possibly Prince of Persia too... all of these will look amazing on the GOAT console!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2020)

If Sony announces more than one HD remake of a game at launch then i will call this the PS2 HD Remake


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> If Sony announces more than one HD remake of a game at launch then i will call this the PS2 HD Remake


PS2 the goat tho


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2020)

Get ready for 599 USD memes, bois.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, it seems they're going to drop some bombshells during the next stream.

PS2,3 & 4 compatible isn't a dream anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Get ready for 599 USD memes, bois.



Apart from Microsoft FridgeX, even the memes are lacking this next gen hype season.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Get ready for 599 USD memes, bois.



These dumbasses are actually going to do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

2020:


*Spoiler*: __ 





January: WW3 Prolouge
February: Forest Fires
March: Corona
April: Aliens 
May: Murder Hornets
June: US Civil War 2
July: Corona Second Wave
August: Famine
September: Actual WW3
October: Time Travel
November: 599 for a PS5


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2020)

I fucking hate this year


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 1, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I fucking hate this year



The playstation 4 arc of this anime is abusing fillers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2020)

Yikes. No escapism for us nerds. Gotta deal with real life's bullshit now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 1, 2020)

2020 was a mistake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

Also Ebola is trending.


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Second half of 2020 has the presidential elections


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 1, 2020)

Ultimately its a good call.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also Ebola is trending.


Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why?



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-ebola-congo-idUSKBN2382F5


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-ebola-congo-idUSKBN2382F5


2020: The Movie


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I fucking hate this year


----------



## Simon (Jun 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Ultimately its a good call.


Why? I don’t get this move.

A game console announcement isn’t going to turn eyes away from the racial tensions in the US, you’re not that big of a deal Sony.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> Why? I don’t get this move.
> 
> A game console announcement isn’t going to turn eyes away from the racial tensions in the US, you’re not that big of a deal Sony.


You doubt the power of a Ps5.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 1, 2020)

this is what happens when you move your hq to Commiefornia 

note that the pokemon news is still going to happen


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2020)

Comedy Central is cruel showing commercials for the event


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> Why? I don’t get this move.
> 
> A game console announcement isn’t going to turn eyes away from the racial tensions in the US, you’re not that big of a deal Sony.


I'm pretty sure it's the opposite. Who's gonna care about some console reveal wen the streets on fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2020)

Karma said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the opposite. Who's gonna care about some console reveal wen the streets on fire?



That's literally the only reason. People are in the streets right now fucking shit up, PS5 is the last thing going on plenty of people's heads. They want to make sure that everyone watches their reveal. It's just a numbers game.


----------



## Simon (Jun 1, 2020)

Not to diminish what’s going on in my country at the moment by the way.

Imo whether or not they postpone the event doesn’t matter to me, I just personally think it’s a bad PR move. Microsoft has specs, games, release date, and revealed the actual box/controller.

Sony on the other hand has literally squeezed out a fucking drop of piss info and shown us a pretty atrocious controller. That rumored price tag isn’t helping their case.


----------



## Simon (Jun 1, 2020)

This is going to be the PS3 situation again, I feel it in my bones


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 1, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not to diminish what’s going on in my country at the moment by the way.
> 
> Imo whether or not they postpone the event doesn’t matter to me, I just personally think it’s a bad PR move. Microsoft has specs, games, release date, and revealed the actual box/controller.
> 
> Sony on the other hand has literally squeezed out a fucking drop of piss info and shown us a pretty atrocious controller. That rumored price tag isn’t helping their case.



Irrelevant.

PS5 is multiple times bigger than anything Microsoft has with Xbox. Doesn't matter when it happens, way more people are going to tune in and anticipate the PS5.


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 1, 2020)

I still hold the hope PS5 will come cheaper. As repeat of PS4~X1 reveal.


----------



## Simon (Jun 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> *PS5 is multiple times bigger than anything Microsoft has with Xbox.* Doesn't matter when it happens, way more people are going to tune in and anticipate the PS5.


I'm in no way a fan of Xbox, but that's just not true. BC is already a huge leg up on the PS5, something the majority has been asking/hoping for since the original rumors.

Not going to saying one is going to be bigger than other because that's just baseless speculation.

Edit: Oh wait are you... one of those... "fanboys?"


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 1, 2020)

It might be just me, but in terms of BC, I'd rather play 'old Xbox/multiplat games' on PC if it's possible.


----------



## Simon (Jun 1, 2020)

They need a solid event to show the console, announce games, and announce a reasonable price for it. Jim Ryan did not make it sound like that was going to happen on the 4th.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

At this rate the PS5 presentation will go "Here it is, here's the price and it is out tomorrow. K thnx bai."


----------



## sworder (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm in no way a fan of Xbox, but that's just not true. BC is already a huge leg up on the PS5, something the majority has been asking/hoping for since the original rumors.
> 
> Not going to saying one is going to be bigger than other because that's just baseless speculation.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait are you... one of those... "fanboys?"


you clearly don't understand how powerful the playstation brand is

Sony could reveal the console a week before launch and it would still outsell xbox unless it's significantly more expensive. price is really the only factor here


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm in no way a fan of Xbox, but that's just not true. BC is already a huge leg up on the PS5, something the majority has been asking/hoping for since the original rumors.
> 
> Not going to saying one is going to be bigger than other because that's just baseless speculation.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait are you... one of those... "fanboys?"



PS4 - 110 million
XB1 - 50 million

Xbox is virtually non existent in Europe and Asia, while Playstation is a global brand. It every single way imaginable PS is far far bigger than Xbox.

Its harder for Sony to do BC because PS3/2/1 had more exotic architecture.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 2, 2020)

It there is PS2 & PS3 retro-compatibility it's game over.
PS2 is full of GOTYs. The prospect of just inserting a PS game in the PS5 and playing them is just ...

Sony ain't scarted, they let Xbox reveal first and are not even in a hurry.


----------



## Simon (Jun 2, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> PS4 - 110 million
> XB1 - 50 million
> 
> Xbox is virtually non existent in Europe and Asia, while Playstation is a global brand. It every single way imaginable PS is far far bigger than Xbox.
> ...


Sales don't always predict the next winner, if the next generation of hardware isn't up to snuff  and reasonably priced people will drop and switch. It happened in 2006, 2014, and it can happen again if Sony isn't careful.

Hardware is there, Microsoft plays the price tag game right, the game is theirs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not to diminish what’s going on in my country at the moment by the way.
> 
> Imo whether or not they postpone the event doesn’t matter to me, I just personally think it’s a bad PR move. Microsoft has specs, games, release date, and revealed the actual box/controller.
> 
> Sony on the other hand has literally squeezed out a fucking drop of piss info and shown us a pretty atrocious controller. That rumored price tag isn’t helping their case.



You can combine xbot and ningendo and they would still lose to Sony


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> Sales don't always predict the next winner, if the next generation of hardware isn't up to snuff  and reasonably priced people will drop and switch. It happened in 2006, 2014, and it can happen again if Sony isn't careful.
> 
> Hardware is there, Microsoft plays the price tag game right, the game is theirs.



Its only happened once (PS1/2/4 all dominated), and even then Xbox only tied


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2020)

ShoSho said:


> It might be just me, but in terms of BC, I'd rather play 'old Xbox/multiplat games' on PC if it's possible.



Same. But there are still games exclusive to the Xbox, mostly the original console which are fucking amazing. So when you have literal free remasters that optimizes their framerate and get 4k resolution patches for free, there's absolutely nothing to complain about this. Fuck, I plan on buying a Bone when the eventual pricedrops hits with this new generation just to use it as a BC machine. I could care less about Microsoft 1st party games.

That Microsoft, the gaming company with basically 0 legacy, cares more about game preservation than Sony and Nintendo, who just use their legacy to either use their retro output to justify a horrible online service or sell remaster/remake shit at full price sometimes is honestly a fucking joke.

Sony always gets high on its own farts when it wins a console generation. Happened from PS2 to 3 and I fully expect them to go full retard in some way now - and they already kinda are.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2020)

Short delay?


----------



## shiden81 (Jun 2, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Short delay?


I love IGN for this!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Its only happened once (PS1/2/4 all dominated), and even then Xbox only tied



PS3/360 wasn't even a tie.  Sony pipped them over the line in the last few months



Deathbringerpt said:


> Same. But there are still games exclusive to the Xbox, mostly the original console which are fucking amazing. So when you have literal free remasters that optimizes their framerate and get 4k resolution patches for free, there's absolutely nothing to complain about this. Fuck, I plan on buying a Bone when the eventual pricedrops hits with this new generation just to use it as a BC machine. I could care less about Microsoft 1st party games.
> 
> That Microsoft, the gaming company with basically 0 legacy, cares more about game preservation than Sony and Nintendo, who just use their legacy to either use their retro output to justify a horrible online service or sell remaster/remake shit at full price sometimes is honestly a fucking joke.
> 
> Sony always gets high on its own farts when it wins a console generation. Happened from PS2 to 3 and I fully expect them to go full retard in some way now - and they already kinda are.



There are no Xbox games on the Xbox One that are exclusive to the Xbox One.  Microsoft went full in on if it is exclusive console wise to the Xbox one it is on Windows 10.  Everyone and their mother has windows 10 something these days.  If they do it for the next gen tell me this.  Why should I go "I could spend x amount on the game. OR I could spend the same amount on the game AND $500 on a machine that I don't need."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2020)

Sony releasing its 5th console to dominate 5 straight times. Are they not tired of winning?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> There are no Xbox games on the Xbox One that are exclusive to the Xbox One.  Microsoft went full in on if it is exclusive console wise to the Xbox one it is on Windows 10.  Everyone and their mother has windows 10 something these days.  If they do it for the next gen tell me this.  Why should I go "I could spend x amount on the game. OR I could spend the same amount on the game AND $500 on a machine that I don't need."



That first sentence overclocked my brain.

But anyway, some really old games are still "hostage" to the Xbox and will probably never get another platform release like Ninja Gaiden Black, Panzer Dragoon Orta, Crimson Skies while some people are still expecting FromSoft's Otogi series to be remastered through BC as well. Them trying to "erase" generations is actually a pretty good move which only really happened because they know they can't beat their competitor through sales or game output. Even Halo is a PC series now. They have no console presence anymore so they try to make it more of a ecosystem platform buddy buddy shit.

You gotta understand that I don't give a single fuck about console wars nowadays and I just point out good or bad shit that every "big" company does. Even if I was a 360 guy back in the day, the PS4 is the best console for me this gen and I pretty much couldn't care less about Sony's AAA shit. What I care, though, is old games, mostly. I'm an old fart nerd who prefers older shit most of the time so when Microsoft made a big deal out of their old high profile exclusives through BC and outright *fixed* Ninja Gaiden's 2 horrible fps drops in certain scenes and started dishing 4K patches, they were bros in my book. They don't have games but they do have good service. I'm just waiting for the SeX to release so they price drop the fuck out of the Bone.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2020)

Am I the only person who doesn't care about backwards compatibility?

I don't game much these days. But if I got the itch to play a PS2 or PS3 games, I have them. Same with the Wii U, Gamecube, Dreamcast and Megadrive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't care about backwards compatibility?
> 
> I don't game much these days. But if I got the itch to play a PS2 or PS3 games, I have them. Same with the Wii U, Gamecube, Dreamcast and *Megadrive.*



Yeah......wait.....what?


But I like backwards compatibility. Does it work with ps1 through 5?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't care about backwards compatibility?
> 
> I don't game much these days. But if I got the itch to play a PS2 or PS3 games, I have them. Same with the Wii U, Gamecube, Dreamcast and Megadrive.



I have a few of them, others went to shit and I tend to move a lot. Having one centralized gayming station is wonders to me. I usually carry my PS2 and PS4 whenever I move out as far as consoles go but anything over is just too much shit to carry.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 3, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't care about backwards compatibility?
> 
> I don't game much these days. But if I got the itch to play a PS2 or PS3 games, I have them. Same with the Wii U, Gamecube, Dreamcast and Megadrive.


It’s useful for fighting games and other small games you like to play often. I download my games nowadays because I’m too lazy to search for discs and change them. 
It’s the smart thing to do. I understand that it’s going to be difficult with ps3 games, but you don’t have an excuse to not make ps4 bc


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 3, 2020)

They should make ps2 and ps3 games work on ps5.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2020)

I can relate and hope streaming becomes more mainstream. Honestly been using Stadia for a couple months now since they gave the sub for free. It really is amazing not having to worry about updates, installs, managing memory, and taking it with you is just a controller and a tiny chromecast.

Since it's PC based, I'm hoping once they upgrade their hardware every game remains backwards compatible forever.

I'm still excited about PS5 but here's hoping MS goes full streaming soon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2020)

PSN just shat a massive RE sale after the dates that the P5 event was suppose to happen.

Gimme that RE8 reveal, Sony.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2020)

Hope pre-orders go up once the event is over. I have to pre-order while I still have the cash to do it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2020)

yeah let's goo. hype.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

I only want the Silent Hill rumor to be true and Resident Evil 8 to be revealed. Fuck everything else.


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I only want the Silent Hill rumor to be true and Resident Evil 8 to be revealed. Fuck everything else.


Not intressted in the Demon Soul remake


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

Just as much as the Shadow the Colossus remake.

Not at all.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

Considering what Resident Evil is now, I don't really care to see the series go on any further.

Demon's Souls remake or bust


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2020)

Inb4 an asteroid hits the Earth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Considering what Resident Evil is now, I don't really care to see the series go on any further.
> 
> Demon's Souls remake or bust



I don't really get it, though. I had 0 interest in the SotC remake but I can understand why it was made. The original was a killer app for the PS2 and Ueda was so late with the last guardian, it skipped a generation. Ueda only has 3 games under his belt so remaking the most easily enjoyable and epic game of the lot made sense.

From Software shat so many Souls games that even the guy who created the whole thing is done with it, the more original games he makes, the more he detaches himself from the series. Demon Souls ain't even that old and Bluepoint just makes 1:1 remakes with nothing new about them. Souls is the last series that needs a remake.


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2020)

No one played Demon Souls wen it came out, tho.

Its gonna be a new game for a lot of people.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

That’s actually a really good point.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't really get it, though. I had 0 interest in the SotC remake but I can understand why it was made. The original was a killer app for the PS2 and Ueda was so late with the last guardian, it skipped a generation. Ueda only has 3 games under his belt so remaking the most easily enjoyable and epic game of the lot made sense.
> 
> From Software shat so many Souls games that even the guy who created the whole thing is done with it, the more original games he makes, the more he detaches himself from the series. Demon Souls ain't even that old and Bluepoint just makes 1:1 remakes with nothing new about them. Souls is the last series that needs a remake.


Have you seen those Blue Point remakes? They might as well be new games with how drastic the face lift is, SotC remake was crazy good looking.

Demon's Souls came out in '08, and wasn't really a looker to begin with. I'm excited what that game would look like remade, plus it's one of my favorite games ever. I played the hell out of it. Game didn't sell well and was probably never going to get a sequel.

Look at that series now.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

Not to shit on Resident Evil or anything, but I don't think that's a game you show at your console reveal to drum up hype.


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not to shit on Resident Evil or anything, but I don't think that's a game you show at your console reveal to drum up hype.


I'd argue a remake of a 10 year old game isnt either yet here we r


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Considering what Resident Evil is now, I don't really care to see the series go on any further.
> 
> Demon's Souls remake or bust





Simon said:


> Not to shit on Resident Evil or anything, but I don't think that's a game you show at your console reveal to drum up hype.



Guys. I think Simon is trying to tell us something.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

I enjoyed RE7, I’m enjoying playing 1-4 for the first time. But where do you go from there? Really thinking about 7 and these recent remakes, do they just go back to the original TP game play? Do they continue the already kinda bad story of 1-6?

It’s kinda like Metal Gear, I absolutely love it but enough is enough. Let those zombies rest.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

Lost Planet reboot pls


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> I enjoyed RE7, I’m enjoying playing 1-4 for the first time. But where do you go from there? Really thinking about 7 and these recent remakes, do they just go back to the original TP game play? Do they continue the already kinda bad story of 1-6?
> 
> It’s kinda like Metal Gear, I absolutely love it but enough is enough. Let those zombies rest.


Just do self contained stories like 7.

Next game is apprently gonna have werewolves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Have you seen those Blue Point remakes? They might as well be new games with how drastic the face lift is, SotC remake was crazy good looking.



I 'member. I 'meber the atmosphere of the game out the window and Wander looking derpy as shit.



Simon said:


> Not to shit on Resident Evil or anything, but I don't think that's a game you show at your console reveal to drum up hype.



Remember REmake 2 and people losing their shit? Between a the sequel of a new main line resident evil game that basically justified Sony VR and "Demon Souls but with more polygons", I don't think the answer's hard. Bluepoint is good and all but they remake games made by teams with a very strong artistic vision and that's always lost in translation in some way.

I'm usually all for remakes but I really don't see the point of remaking Demon Souls besides banking on the people who got into the series late and never played it like Karma said. And as someone who played every Souls game, I really couldn't care less about it. Elden Ring is where the shit's at.

Mind you, between RE8 and Silent Hill rumor, I'll take Silent Hill any day of the week, I'm not big of a fan of first person.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't even think I'm the only one with this opinion. Considering how fucking elitist the Souls community is, they'll probably crucify this remake.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2020)

I’ve already been banished due to my love for DS2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2020)

DS2 always got a hilarious amount of bad rep from Soulsborne fans because it's not exactly the same game as DS1. Game had some real fuck ups but devs wish they could make a game as "shitty" as DS2.


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2020)

I fucking hope they change the health system.

Grinding for blood vials in Bloodborne is some of the dumbest shit in any video game. If I were some YT reviewer I'd dock an entire point just for that shit alone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2020)

Getting ready for the PS5 reveal and we are talking about remakes already

Fuck lol


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> I fucking hope they change the health system.
> 
> Grinding for blood vials in Bloodborne is some of the dumbest shit in any video game. If I were some YT reviewer I'd dock an entire point just for that shit alone.


I beat the game and I never felt I had to grind for anything

In fact I don't ever remember having to go out of my way more than 2-3 times to find health


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2020)

sworder said:


> I beat the game and I never felt I had to grind for anything
> 
> In fact I don't ever remember having to go out of my way more than 2-3 times to find health


At the end of the day it depends on the players skill. 

Bloodborne was my first Soulsbourne and every subsequent play through I've dreaded the thought of running out of vials.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

Damn, this is happening tomorrow. Didn'n't even realize it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

Dead Space writer saying he's been working on a game for 2 years about a character having a shitty time and we should pay attention to the PS5 stream.

All these horror games, man. The fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2020)

PS5 direct:

70% self stroking and sucking
25% "muh triangles" and numbers
3% actual hardware reveal
1.9% teasers
0.1% gameplay

Also don't expect much of that gameplay since the stream is at 30fps. Toptierlulz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2020)

I believe, Khris. I BELIEEEEVE.

The triangles are behind us. Tim took them to his weird illuminate dimension.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 10, 2020)

I just want gameplay dammit.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PS5 direct:
> 
> 70% self stroking and sucking
> 25% "muh triangles" and numbers
> ...



This post is going to age like milk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> This post is going to age like milk



Doesn't your jaw ever get tired?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 10, 2020)

I can't remember the last time a console reveal was exciting for anyone but tech nerds.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PS5 direct:
> 
> 70% self stroking and sucking
> 25% "muh triangles" and numbers
> ...


Get ready to eat your shorts bucko


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doesn't your jaw ever get tired?



Don't you ever get tired of making embarrassingly wrong posts?


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2020)

sat·ire
/ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/

the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2020)

Lads


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 10, 2020)

New Crash for PS5? 

Hope the rumors are true and that they’re sticking to the original trilogy’s gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Don't you ever get tired of making embarrassingly wrong posts?



Can't you enjoy something without having the menstrual need to defend it from silly memes?

You're like the reverse Jake Cena. But unironically.


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 11, 2020)

Confirmed on PC : HZD, DS
Rumours of PC port : P4G, BB


I swear, Microsoft better be giving PS4/5 a Halo or Forza port or I'm gonna be kinda salty


... Okay, demanding Halo on PS is kinda uncalled for but it would be nice if Microsoft can return the gesture


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2020)

SSD Master Race checking in


----------



## OLK (Jun 11, 2020)

Wanna know the price


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

OLK said:


> Wanna know the price


Your tax returns.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, I'm gonna get smashed. That'll make the price reveal all the funnier. See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Cant wait to see the argument on a high price point isnt so bad. Especially if the SeX ends up being cheaper.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Inviting the ladies(broskis) over with a few bottles of wine and some thai food to watch this event.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Cant wait to see the argument on a high price point isnt so bad. Especially if the SeX ends up being cheaper.


The Xbox has to be cheaper or same price, or this waiting game between the big two would be for nothing.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Lads


I know its not this but... fuck come on it's easy money


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Work has been anal leakage so I need at least one good game announcement that caters to my tastes today. Just one Sony. That shouldn't be too hard even for Sony.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Work has been anal leakage so I need at least one good game announcement that caters to my tastes today. Just one Sony. That shouldn't be too hard even for Sony.


Knack 3 baybee


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Work has been anal leakage so I need at least one good game announcement that caters to my tastes today. Just one Sony. That shouldn't be too hard even for Sony.


anime or fifa


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Knack 3 baybee


i'll turn it off if knack 3 is a legit announcement


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

My boss is not at work tomorrow so I wanted to use this opportunity to get wasted before watching this, but realized I have no beer left. Eh. Would have been a fun day at work tomorrow. No boss on a friday while still half drunk after watching a mediocre console reveal? Hell yes all the pieces were in place. But I have no beer.

So instead I will make the best of my time and spend the night to man my watchtower for the memes that I know will be coming.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> i'll turn it off if knack 3 is a legit announcement


How else r they gonna show off how many polygons the PS5 can render?


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

When is this coming out or should I get a ps4 in mean time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> When is this coming out or should I get a ps4 in mean time?



Watch the thing that's gonna air in 90 minutes and then decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> anime or fifa



The new Captain Tsubasa already fixes those itches.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

It's in 90 minutes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's in 90 minutes?




@RemChu


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Fuck I was about to go to the farm


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Set a reminder. ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> Fuck I was about to go to the farm



It's okay. You can visit your girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Gonna make me some kofta while I wait.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gonna make me some kofta while I wait.


Nice nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's okay. You can visit your girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay i ate a kebab

this is gonna sober me up enough to see this shit as a normal hyman being


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @RemChu


I wonder if that music will be the one of the U.I in the PS5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Starting in a min


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

They will be running behind. As always. Sony gonna Sony. 

700 bucks confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

The future of gaming at 1080p30fps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Holy shit.

Khris was dead on about the triangles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Chapter 1: The self suck


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Its starting ya bitches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Sony reminding us how horseshit FFVIIRemake and Persona 5 being exclusives is.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Watching it on Yong Yea's stream


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Let's start this generation with a port.

Sounds about right.

DURRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

The future of gaming is a 7 year old game. Brilliant.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

They are really gonna bring GTA 5 on three console generations.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

RRREEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Infamous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Wait no. Spiderman.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Miles getting his own game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Holy shit. They're doing CGI presenters.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like Lost Legact but for Spider man


----------



## Francyst (Jun 11, 2020)

Sony already won next gen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Next-gen car porn. Can your dick handle it?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

I do not care for driving games outside of Mario Kart


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Gran Turismo deez nuts.  Nothing but eye porn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Gran Turismo

Man, I remember playing this game when I was youVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV RRRVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Francyst (Jun 11, 2020)

Xbox already died in the crossfire btw


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

They are showing gameplay but Gran Turismo is not what I care about. Should have shown Spider-man gameplay instead.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder if Spiderverse has anything to do Miles being the star of the sequel?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

GT7 looks PS4y as fuck dude.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Ratchet and Clank YEESSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Why is this *CGI trailer* lagging?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Fuck Yeah man R&C


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Affirmative action Ratched and Clank!

Okay, it looks pretty fucking cool.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

Gonna be so much furry porn of that female  Ratchet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

I can't get over these CGI presenters. Like, my fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gonna be so much furry porn of that female  Ratchet


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wonder if Spiderverse has anything to do Miles being the star of the sequel?



Well likely is but at the same time the original ended with Miles showing Peter getting his powers so it seemed to be where they were going.

also Spider-verse 2 is being made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

This shit's dropping frames at 30fps what the dick.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Gonna be so much furry porn of that female  Ratchet


I'm sure now it already exists.  Rule 34 and all.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Project Athia looks interesting as fuck, gonna watch out for that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

The "muh Triangles" demo is a PS5 exclusive?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

FROM SQUARE ENIX

A CGI AD FOR PS5 THAT LASTS 12 SECONDS

PLEASE BE EXCITED


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Probably an early version of FF16 tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> FROM SQUARE ENIX
> 
> A CGI AD FOR PS5 THAT LASTS 12 SECONDS
> 
> PLEASE BE EXCITED



Sadly more than we got for Bayonetta 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

That cat looked so real. Almost makes me want to throw out my real cats.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Out with the video games

In with the triangles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

They marketing the controller like a suck toy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Therapist: CGI presenters aren't real. they can't hurt you.
CGI presenters:


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They marketing the controller like a suck toy.


PSVR 2 is gonna need it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

How to make a Third Person Shooter boring as fuck with generic trailer one liners: By Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Why is my social studies teacher shooting up space demons?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Bullet hell game looks intresting


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

SONY WINS AGAIN! 

Ningendo and Xbot on suicide watch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Karen Goes to Space: The Video Game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Remember Sackboy?

He's Mario Odyssey now.

What's that? His game was a level designer?

Just play Mario Maker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

So this isn't LBP4?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Destruction Rocket League?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Twisted Metal but esports?


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

This is so bad


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Twisted Metal but esports?



Looks fun to me. Depends on the actual gameplay and if it's fast faaaaast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Can I at least fuck up the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

some of the games look ps4-ish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> some of the games look ps4-ish



The stream is at 1080p30fps


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Pikmin


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Ori and the Blind Forest but in 3D.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

Kena looks promising


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Disney Zelda looking good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Kena means ass in Persian which is exactly what this direct is. Extra points for self awareness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

@Disquiet game


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

There is nothing I have seen here which I can honestly say. The PS4 can't run that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Amazing. High School Furry drama told through 15 fps. The future is here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

>More furries. 

Please strike them down Jesus.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

Goodbye volcano high looks pretty interesting


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

An anthropomorphic dinosaur animu game?


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Alright a furry game!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

dinosaur highschool rofl


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> some of the games look ps4-ish


Shut yo dumb ass up.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

New Abe game

Iirc the originals have a big cult following


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

OddWorld Fury Road


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooooo always liked oddworld. 

;x


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

WHAT

MIKAMI UP IN HERE


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay give me Ghostwire. Let's see what this is about.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Ikumi game


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Finally some Ghostwire news....

oooooo


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

K insta buy


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

my fucking dick is broken!!! staph!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Ikumi Nakamura died for a Katon simulator. Hopefully it at least plays well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

FPS, huh.

It looks really nice visually but I didn't get a feel of the game at all besides Naruto hand gestures.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

First person telekinetic?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Whatever this space thingy is the trailer made it look boring as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

The enemy designs do look neat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

holy shit melee borderlands!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

I mean, I wanna get excited at video games here.

But these trailers feel like they were designed in a lab by top notch scientists to make these trailers as boring and generic as possible. You could tell me this is a Korean MMO and I would have believed it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Any interest I had in this died with this generic rap music.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah heart machine <3


3d hyper light drifter


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 reveal has more games than the Ningendo Snitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Journey but you drop acid.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Insta buy for me ~_~

Love hyper light drifter


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Hitman 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Hitman gonna slaughter camels. Someone call PETA.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

seriously nerds, Ningendo and Microshit should just give up and call bankruptcy 

their consoles are just retarded


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Assassination hit in a Dubai Skyscraper.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Wait. Where's the gameplay?


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Music for the Astro game is nice. 

Upbeat. Happy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

OH WOW

BLOODBORNE FOR 6 YEAR OLDS

GO AND KILL, GOOD HUNTER


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

I like the artstyle and humor tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> OH WOW
> 
> BLOODBORNE FOR 6 YEAR OLDS
> 
> GO AND KILL, GOOD HUNTER



It does look cute tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

2K21 looks GOOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

oh shyt piss break


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Zion!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

You play as a Vegetable?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

You are what you eat: literally


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

muh sweat and nerves!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

WTH am I watching now.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Music sounds like Kero kero bonito.

"Dats lipsmack"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You play as a Vegetable?



I'm playing as a vegetable right now with this stream


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

lipslap*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 25% "muh triangles


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Sony bought Zelda.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

DEMON SOULS


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

REEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay. Let's gooo?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Elden ring?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Damn a remake. 

Ah my balls.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh


yeah no Odin themed stuff, makes sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

PS3 HD REMAKE COMING FULL CIRCLE!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Suhei Yoshida: PREASE SEE THIS GAEM WHICH IS VERY NEAR AND DEAR TO ME

**Suhei Yoshida hated the shit out of demon souls when he first played it and almost had it cancelled*

*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

I remember this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

This has been a disaster imo


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

Vault said:


> This has been a disaster imo



yes, for ningendo and xbot


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Vault said:


> This has been a disaster imo


Underwhelming?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Blaxploitation Bioshock with rewind mechanics. This could be dope.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Dat neck snap


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Silent hill?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

RE8


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

RE8?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

I SAW UMBRELLA'S LOGO

RE8


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Werewolves just like the leak said


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Currently eating my shorts @Deathbringerpt


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

True Chris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Resident Evil has werewolves now?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

Setting of RE8 is cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh wow.

Guess they really wanted that "Christ is a bad guy" storyline, huh. And he's straight out of RE6 instead of that poser in 7.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Ahhhhhhh! RE 8


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like a kojima game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Guess they really wanted that "Christ is a bad guy" storyline, huh. And he's straight out of RE6 instead of that poser in 7.



Chris now has PTSD of his PTSD of his PTSD.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

That space suit is me during this pandemic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Gravity Rush


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

Welp console wars are done again.
Take that L XBone Fans.

EXCLUSIVES MATTER MORE THAN HARDWARE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Pragmata had the best trailer by far in this fucking thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Death Stranding on the moon. You thought walking on earth was soul sucking.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

HORIZON LETS FUCKIN GO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

HZD 2.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Welp console wars are done again.
> Take that L XBone Fans.
> 
> EXCLUSIVES MATTER MORE THAN HARDWARE.


Never was a war. Xbox zzzz


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon 2?


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Ethan VS Chris is gonna be lit


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Whats wrong with the Earth there?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon 2. Naisu.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

HORIZON 2!!!!! :BURY


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

I still wish Aloy wasnt so hard to look at tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon now has Guardians. When's the Zelda crossover ya nerds?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

I NEED THIS SHIT IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

HZD 2 look amazing.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Ygritte?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Chris now has PTSD of his PTSD of his PTSD.



Next Leon game will have him with Liver problems and only Ada's love will save him


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

THEY GOT THE GUY FROM JOHN WICK IN THIS?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Mammoth Mechs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

HORIZON 2 ALONE IS BETTER THAN THE ENTIRE LIBRARY OF NINGENDO SNITCH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon 2 reveal was actually exciting.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

ZOOM CALL!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5. For the Triangles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 is made out of marbles.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

im fuckin dead holy shit


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

The console is nano triangles? 
Insta buy.


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Finally


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

SHOW US THE CONSOLE ALREADY

WE NERDS ARE DYING HERE


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

looks like a wifi router lmao


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

AHHHHH it's so sexy.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

I WANT IT


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

599 

Say it fuckers


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow.

It looks like a badly fan designed make belief consoles from a 10 year old.

Next Gen consoles look fucking horrible.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> I still wish Aloy wasnt so hard to look at tho



I agree redheads have no souls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey it looks cool at least. 


BUTTTTT

can you place it horizontally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

A new Spider-Man and Horizon 2 were all I expected out of this, so I’m not really let down. Ratchet and Clank was a surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> looks like a wifi router lmao




Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

so horizon 2
RE
Demon souls 
SE new IP
indie stuff
BLM Spiderman

Looking good


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah funny enough that Spider-man timing was Gold.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow.
> 
> It looks like a badly fan designed make belief consoles from a 10 year old.
> 
> Next Gen consoles look fucking horrible.



It's clean and modern.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

The console looks okay but it will be horrible to clean, dust will settle in those gaps at the side.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> It's clean and modern.



Looks like my Wifi Modem from 5 years ago.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks like my Wifi Modem from 5 years ago.



Triangles are cool!


----------



## Francyst (Jun 11, 2020)

Nuts. Empty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Pragmat, Death Loop and Re8 were the coolest things out of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

I NEED A PRICE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

SEE?? THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE A NEXT GEN CONSOLE

NOT A FUCKING FRIDGE LOOKING friend LMAO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Also they pussied out on the price.

They're sweating there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

>This was better than the SeX direct

Yeah, so was my morning shit. But you don't see me celebrating that.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> BLM Spiderman


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, so was my morning shit. But you don't see me celebrating it.


Whose fault is that?


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Guess they really wanted that "Christ is a bad guy" storyline, huh. And he's straight out of RE6 instead of that poser in 7.


Remember Dante in DMC 4


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

I know full well they wouldve paraded around the price point if they were happy with it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Even the music for the console reveal is good. I'm hard af.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Likely waiting on Microsoft to say their price and do it just below.

The design of the console is eh.  I can see they're going for a V for 5.  But the important part was the games.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Chris now has PTSD of his PTSD of his PTSD.


Also is one sandwich away


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

* Horizon 2 is fucking hype and the winner here.
* Ratchet & Clank is a welcome surprise, I was hoping for it but didn't believe it actually. Fuck yes man.
* Project Athia looks promising but not much to go by for now.
* Ghostwire is kinda 50/50. The enemy designs are cool but gameplay was so-so. The jury is still out.
* Little Devil (Cartoon Bloodborne) was fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Whats wrong with the Earth there?



If you mean from the moon.  They were on the southern hemesphere of the moon from that location earth looks inverted.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

The entire barrage of leaks about Resident Evil 8 were absolutely right. The dumbass name, the village setting, the werewolves, Chris looking more recognizable, Ethan being the protagonist, all of it.

God damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

I got Deathloop and Horizon II. Maybe RE8. We'll see. 

But Horizon still isn't a console seller for me yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The entire barrage of leaks about Resident Evil 8 were absolutely right. The dumbass name, the village setting, the werewolves, all of it.
> 
> God damn.



Someone better mod Talbain on that werewolf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Karma said:


> I know full well they wouldve paraded around the price point if they were happy with it.



Agreed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Ghostwire Tokyo also has an incredibly cool artistic presence but I don't think I wanted FPS out of Mikami's team, honestly. Hopefully it's fun to play. If anything, it's completely different from The Evil Within.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 11, 2020)

Console looks nice.

Horizon, Ratchet and Clank and RE8 are cool. Hitman as well seems interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

hopefully, RE8 changes my opinion of Crapcom

werewolves are a welcome change and an aged psycho ugly fat ass chris redfield is much to look forward to


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But Horizon still isn't a console seller for me yet.


especially if this one is coming to PC as well.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

That is the ugliest console I have ever fucking seen.

god why is it white


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> especially if this one is coming to PC as well.



Good point.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

I am sure they sell us a black version for more.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Good point.


My puny gtx 1050 ti won't do it justice, though. This is the kinda game I would get on console and play on a nice TV lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> That is the ugliest console I have ever fucking seen.
> 
> god why is it white



the Pro version might be black [HASHTAG]#blm[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> That is the ugliest console I have ever fucking seen.
> 
> god why is it white



The white part is literally oppressing the black part. 

Good decision to postpone this one Sony.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

I don’t play the Resident Evil series but did it always have a supernatural element? Cuz I was under the impression everything was from science.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 and PS5 Digital edition (No disc drive). WTF


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 11, 2020)

Man I wish they reveal Bully 2.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The white part is literally oppressing the black part.
> 
> Good decision to postpone this one Sony.



BLM version soon all black.


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The white part is literally oppressing the black part.
> 
> Good decision to postpone this one Sony.


I am crying


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> PS5 and PS5 Digital edition. WTF



About that, does this mean the digital edition will only play digital games?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t play the Resident Evil series but did it always have a supernatural element? Cuz I was under the impression everything was from science.



There's always been a "scientific." reason for everything.  Virus (T, G, T-Veronica, TG, C), parasite, whatever ouroboros was, fungus (7).  At the moment it could be some kind of gene splicing in 8 might be some kind of reasoning.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 11, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> especially if this one is coming to PC as well.



It will probably only come to PC in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> About that, does this mean the digital edition will only play digital games?



No disc drive.



Should be cheaper.

Dats crazy


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

How much does no disk drive save u....


----------



## Karma (Jun 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> god why is it white


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> About that, does this mean the digital edition will only play digital games?



It means you'll get the privilege of not owning your games and be subject to have a digital rent hostage to the console you own.

Welcome to the future.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

If it White, it Aint Right.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> How much does no disk drive save u....



Looks like the no disc is getting all the additions with the head phones, remote and all the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

ningendo and microshit employees wish they all work under sony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 can lay on its side.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> If it White, it Aint Right.


She got some black in her.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> She got some black in her.



Playstation "Great Replacement" 5


With added Incel Saltiness.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> ningendo and microshit employees wish they all work under sony



Yakuza 8 will finish the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It means you'll get the privilege of not owning your games and be subject to have a digital rent hostage to the console you own.
> 
> Welcome to the future.


how is dat exclusive to the digital console? all the physical media has to be installed and runs off the hard drive anyway. and if the PS6 doesn't have backwards compatibility, you ain't playing your physical games on it either.

as long as Sony lets you re-download your games to a different console, the only difference is you can't sell them for peanuts at gamestop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> She got some black in her.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

Did I see a ninja in RE 8? Also, Death Loop looks great, and tbh I'd buy anything from Arkane.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 11, 2020)

HZD 2
Ratchet and Clank
RE8 (Never played the games but they are cool nonetheless)

I only wanna know the price now. Def. PS5 >>> XBone for me. Bu8t if Ratchet and HZD 2 come to PC though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh wow.

Pragmata is a Capcom game.

Guess that explains why I liked the trailer so much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Pragmata is a Capcom game.
> 
> Guess that explains why I liked the trailer so much.



ya wot mote?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ya wot mote?



You can't tell for sure since they don't fucking advertise it as a Capcom game in the trailer but they released it in their official channels.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

750 fucking dollars? 

If that turns out to be true, I'll wait for the inevitable price drop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You can't tell for sure since they don't fucking advertise it as a Capcom game in the trailer but they released it in their official channels.



It's cool Capcom is trying new shit after their comeback, but it's hard to get excited for this since I have zero clue whats going on, and that leads to Death Stranding vibes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's cool Capcom is trying new shit after their comeback, but it's hard to get excited for this since I have zero clue whats going on, and that leads to Death Stranding vibes.


Looks pretty chill for a Capcom game too. Usually Capcom titles show you exactly what type of game you're getting in the debut trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2020)

Both their trailers desperately needed some gameplay, especially Pragmata but I'm willing to give them 1 trailer margin of error. I always complain that Capcom doesn't do new shit anymore and this is exactly it. I'm all for it if the gameplay's good.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 11, 2020)

The PS5 is going to be awesome. I can guarantee it will be better than PS4 but I was disappointed with the game reveals.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2020)

FC Barcelona said:


> The PS5 is going to be awesome. I can guarantee it will be better than PS4 but I was disappointed with the game reveals.



Thanks for the guarantee mate, now I feel confident.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Those leaks were proven false as they were having details in the PS5 that contradicted the technical reveal a few months back


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 11, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Thanks for the guarantee mate, now I feel confident.


You are very welcome, anytime man


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> 750 fucking dollars?
> 
> If that turns out to be true, I'll wait for the inevitable price drop.


Less than a cell phone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Less than a cell phone


People buy cell phones at full price?

And I'm laughing at people who say the console looks like a binder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Less than a cell phone



Depends on which phone. There are a shitton of cheap alternatives to the flagship phones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People buy cell phones at full price?
> 
> And I'm laughing at people who say the console looks like a binder


Some people do but yeah its uncommon.  Soon these consoles will allow financing too.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Depends on which phone. There are a shitton of cheap alternatives to the flagship phones.


For every smartphone under $750 I can name 3 more over that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> For every smartphone under $750 I can name 3 more over that.


750 will get you a decent apartment where I live.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> For every smartphone under $750 I can name 3 more over that.



Yes. That's my argument.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> 750 will get you a decent apartment where I live.


Yeah in most places it can.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. That's my argument.



That phones cheaper than $750 are in the minority?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That phones cheaper than $750 are in the minority?



That there are cheaper options to flagships.

Also, I am honestly unsure where you're getting those numbers from.



Also x2, essential Apps aren't gen locked like games, so you could buy cheaper old phones and still be good.

Also x3, phones are a necessity like transportation, and not an entertainment luxury.

Your phone argument isn't applicable here.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 11, 2020)

Insomniac Games release two monster games in a row (Spider-Man PS5, R&C PS5), yet Rockstar Studios keeps rereleasing GTA V.

What a joke!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2020)

If it makes money, it makes money lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2020)

Man, I can't wait to buy this console. And then buy the next upgraded resolution for tvs..and then buy the upgraded version of this console.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Less than a cell phone


A Computer or a Glock .45


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, I can't wait to buy this console. And then buy the next upgraded resolution for tvs..and then buy the upgraded version of this console.


----------



## Xebec (Jun 11, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Insomniac Games release two monster games in a row (Spider-Man PS5, R&C PS5), yet Rockstar Studios keeps rereleasing GTA V.
> 
> What a joke!


gta v on ps5 will probably make them another billion


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That there are cheaper options to flagships.
> 
> Also, I am honestly unsure where you're getting those numbers from.
> 
> ...


I agreed with you that there are cheaper phones, I said that for everyone you could name under $750 I could give you 3 more over.  You can eve see this in your own link.

Phones are not a necessity btw.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> gta v on ps5 will probably make them another billion


I can't wait for traffic to be bumper to bumper like real life LA. That's what it's gonna look like if they add more cars like they did with the PS4 port.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2020)

What a pretty piece of hardware.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)

head ass


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2020)

The GTAV announcement almost made me laugh a bit, they're were announcing the remaster of a remaster of a PS3/Xbox 360 game like it was the announcement of the decade, lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Insomniac Games release two monster games in a row (Spider-Man PS5, R&C PS5), yet Rockstar Studios keeps rereleasing GTA V.
> 
> What a joke!



If people buy it why not rerelease it?  No one is going to give up free money.


----------



## MShadows (Jun 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> If people buy it why not rerelease it?  No one is going to give up free money.


Buying the same game three times (if you also own the PS4 version) seems pretty dumb to me.

Same shit, the wrapping is just a bit shinier and more polished.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Buying the same game three times (if you also own the PS4 version) seems pretty dumb to me.
> 
> Same shit, the wrapping is just a bit shinier and more polished.



Honestly we already know there are people out there being dumb with their money when it comes to games *points at people with 20 copies of skyrim.*  If people are going to be stupid might as well get something from it.  

(This Skyrim part doesn't include people who bought the original steam version and got the HD edition for free obviously)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2020)

So you get the headphones remote too or sold separately, i know its a stupid question but hoping to be proven wrong.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2020)

Both consoles look terrible


----------



## MShadows (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> So you get the headphones remote too or sold separately, i know its a stupid question but hoping to be proven wrong.



I think the digital version comes with the freebies but i would like to be very wrong thank you


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, I can't wait to buy this console. And then buy the next upgraded resolution for tvs..and then buy the upgraded version of this console.



Yes! YOLO

I’m searching online rn for top tier qleds or oleds


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizontal


Looks awful


----------



## The Supreme Being (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon 2, new Square IP and Resident Evil 8 good stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2020)

Both xbox and PlayStation are looking meh this generation in how the consoles look.  Xbox is looking like well a generic box and playstation trying to make a V shape for 5 didn't come off well either.  But at least they tried.

Either way it's really only important if the way they designed doesn't cause internal hardware issues.  If there's no issues then it's down to the games and Microsoft really needs to come swinging with exclusives.  By exclusive I mean not also out for Windows 10 since everyone and their mother has a pc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Phones are not a necessity btw.



Stop lying. 



Mider T said:


> I agreed with you that there are cheaper phones, I said that for everyone you could name under $750 I could give you 3 more over. You can eve see this in your own link.



Mider, you're too smart to get caught up in a whirlwind of straw man and goal post moving arguments. The point is you can get a much cheaper phone and you wouldn't miss out on any of the essential features and apps. With a gaming console tho, where the new games are literally locked by the new release, you'll have to buy the new shiny toy to get the essential experience. 



Huey Freeman said:


> So you get the headphones remote too or sold separately, i know its a stupid question but hoping to be proven wrong.



Nobody knows. They chickened out out of revealing everything that pertains to the price and bundurus.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2020)

*Pros: *

- A respectable amount of games from all sorts of devs - indies to 1st Party to 3rd Party - including games that haven't had any gameplay for a good long while
- Actually new games announced that people didn't know about
- I was drunk

*Cons:*
- Most trailers were made by marketing monkeys that edited that shit to the point where I felt I was watching a Fast and Furious trailer
- Sony's pussied out and didn't say shit about the console itself, including price which you know it's going to be a fucking farce by now
- The console somehow manages to look worse than Microsoft's Fridge
- I'm hungover


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh and Sony edited out that Demon Souls will have a Graphics mode and a Framerate mode. Welcome to the future of compromising.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh and Sony edited out that Demon Souls will have a Graphics mode and a Framerate mode. Welcome to the future of compromising.




That's both sad and hilarious.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PS5 direct:
> 
> 70% self stroking and sucking
> 25% "muh triangles" and numbers
> ...



This post aging worse than milk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> suck slurp.. pftt.. ackkkpftt. tuu.. suc.. slurp.. slurp... slrup.. hngggg.. sniff... pftt tutuu.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh and Sony edited out that Demon Souls will have a Graphics mode and a Framerate mode. Welcome to the future of compromising.



He. Like on pc.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 12, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> He. Like on pc.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 12, 2020)

PS5 design was inspired by Chad Warden's shirt. You know this is gonna be another easy gen for Sony


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)

Which games r launch titles?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2020)

This will be my first time buying a white console lol

Also, what happened to the rumor that the Pro version will be released on the same day the vanilla unit does?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> Which games r launch titles?



AFAIK. Spiderhomie and the preloaded robot platformer thing.


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

*Q: And as we enter a period of economic uncertainty, is it a good time to be releasing a new machine?*

A: Conventional wisdom and history show that our business is one of the more recession-proof businesses. But I think this will sharpen our need to ensure that we focus on getting the value equation right.* And I emphasise value as opposed to price.*

We must be more attentive than ever before to ensure that the overall value proposition in terms of the console and the games - the range of games, the quality of games, the quantity of games - makes this something that our community aspires towards.

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53017909


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 12, 2020)

600 dollaritos for the drive version, 500 or 550 for digital is my guess.


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)

I imagine a lot of people will get the one with disk drive just for BC.


----------



## Altace (Jun 12, 2020)

If this is console is actually 700 dollars Imma have to go back to sharing a console with my brother.

My ass is too poor to buy one all on my own.


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



HUAAHHHHHH! Haaaaa... haaaaaa... So much came out!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2020)

event was eh, looking forward for more games


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## sworder (Jun 12, 2020)

i'm amazed such low effort memes done 1000 times already still become popular


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2020)

The PS5 is fucking massive.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2020)

Has this been posted already? 

Lol


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2020)

Overall that was a pretty damn good event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2020)

Fucking what


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

>700


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2020)

It's probably a placeholder. But the silence is kinda telling.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2020)

Eh, even if it is, it’s only additional $100 plus tax more than what I have saved up for it.


----------



## ZE (Jun 12, 2020)

It's gonna cost more than the xbox, but it's not gonna be 699. No one would be that dumb to believe it, nor would anyone in sony make such an error.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2020)

I probably will only get it in like 3 years.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 12, 2020)

ZE said:


> It's gonna cost more than the xbox, but it's not gonna be 699. No one would be that dumb to believe it, nor would anyone in sony make such an error.


Yeah not like we're about to go into a global recession soon lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZE (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a ps4 and I'm not that happy with it. Not being able to play metal gear games among other favorites of mine is unforgivable. So I'll only buy a ps5 if things change in the future. I want to hear what sony has to say about backwards compatibility.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 12, 2020)

A random website is not going to know a price that not even Sony has announced or planned to open preorders anytime soon


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The PS5 is fucking massive.


----------



## Altace (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks more curvy than thicc


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 12, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


>


Goddamn, that was faster than even I expected.  I thought it'd be another day before we see pics like that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2020)

Tayimus said:


> Goddamn, that was faster than even I expected.  I thought it'd be another day before we see pics like that.


Degenerates of the Internet will not be satisfied until everything is weeb'd out for weeb consumption.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 12, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Degenerates of the Internet will not be satisfied until everything is weeb'd out for weeb consumption.


Then their hunger will never be satiated.  Their depravity knows no bounds.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

How much with that be plus BR tax?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

For 700 bucks I can spend the night with some coke and a mid-class hooker.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)

How the fuck did playstation show gameplay for an exclusive before Microsoft?

We've literally known about Halo Infinite for a year already


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For 700 bucks I can spend the night with some coke and a mid-class hooker.


The dream life.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2020)

I look forward to a new PC controller, this time hopefully with a connection that doesn't come lose whem it's moved 1 cm the wrong way. Fucking micro usb


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For 700 bucks I can spend the night with some coke and a mid-class hooker.



Wolf of wall street style.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For 700 bucks I can spend the night with some coke and a mid-class hooker.



With 700 bucks, I'll just take the coke.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> How the fuck did playstation show gameplay for an exclusive before Microsoft?
> 
> We've literally known about Halo Infinite for a year already



I vaguely remember reading about the studio losing a bunch of key devs so that probably delayed the shit out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Just gonna get a new RTX next year lol.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> How the fuck did playstation show gameplay for an exclusive before Microsoft?
> 
> We've literally known about Halo Infinite for a year already



Incompetence is synonymous to Microshit, Ningendo, Crapcom, EA, and Betathesda


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2020)

It is funny. The PS5 could drop at £600 and I will buy it at some point. 

Never owned an Xbox console (straight trash as far as I'm concerned). Was going to buy a switch the other day but the price turned me off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2020)

Gunners said:


> It is funny. The PS5 could drop at £600 and I will buy it at some point.
> 
> Never owned an Xbox console (straight trash as far as I'm concerned). Was going to buy a switch the other day but the price turned me off.



The snitch v2 is way more expensive than the ps4 lmao

And what will people play on that shit console? Animal crossing!? Wtf lmao


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2020)

That digital only version has my interest

How does the playstation store work.  Can you just buy download the games and you're good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Can you just buy download the games and you're good?



I mean. What other step would there be?


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 15, 2020)

When I saw rockstar appear in the PS5 Reveal I thought it was GTA 6.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean. What other step would there be?



You know like with Steam/ Origin and those things where you need to be running some drm thing to be able to play your games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> You know like with Steam/ Origin and those things where you need to be running some drm thing to be able to play your games?



I think you should be fine.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think you should be fine.



Okay thanks. 

Well Holiday 2021


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @RemChu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)

Unless Xbox gets like FIFA exclusive on their system, Sony is gonna streamroll. I thought that was common knowledge already. Especially if the price difference is insignificant.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 15, 2020)

How did your battery go down 2% in one minute


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2020)

just wait until they show off some real first party games in july.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2020)

With the PlayStation you know you'll get a good tn years of quality gaming.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2020)

I wonder when we'll get another God of War game. I want to kick Thor's ass ASAP.


----------



## Altace (Jun 15, 2020)

I want an Infamous game that doesn't suck.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 15, 2020)

Altace said:


> I want an Infamous game that doesn't suck.



Infamous second was good though

Not like infamous 2, but still good


----------



## Altace (Jun 15, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Infamous second was good though
> 
> Not like infamous 2, but still good


Gameplay wise it was damn good. 

Just sucked from a character and plot point of view .


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2020)

Altace said:


> I want an Infamous game that doesn't suck.



Infamous or Sly. I rather have Sly


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2020)

Yea, Superhero games r over done tbh


----------



## Francyst (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2020)

Wtf happend to that Sly Cooper movie anyway?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> just wait until they show off some real first party games in july.



You mean Halo and Forza?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

So how many actual exclusives the event showed, not moneyhated timed exclusivity?


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So how many actual exclusives the event showed, not moneyhated timed exclusivity?


The people on the Xbox reddit made a chart lmao


----------



## Altace (Jun 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Infamous or Sly. I rather have Sly


Never played Sly so I wouldn't know.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wtf happend to that Sly Cooper movie anyway?



Most likely cancelled after the Ratchet & Clank movie bombed. There was going to be a show instead but that also seems to have been dropped.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> The people on the Xbox reddit made a chart lmao



As blue as the winter ocean. Sony can't drop enough money to buy third party publishers no mo'

Age of exclusives is dying out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> The people on the Xbox reddit made a chart lmao



Hopefully Horizon 2 gets released on PC a year later as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> The people on the Xbox reddit made a chart lmao



Pretty much how anyone with half a brain would know this list tbh.  

That said the Sony ones certainly look better than the PS4 exclusives games that were revealed in the PS4 reveals.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Ps5 looking dope and the games too. I just hope we have a lot more memory.


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 16, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> It will probably only come to PC in 4 or 5 years.


Yeah, pobably.

Or not, they said it's only one time thing.

They only release PC Horizon 1 to get people to buy PS5.

They wouldn't release Horizon 2 on PC if it doesn't contribute to make hype for Horizon 3 on PS6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2020)

I just want this fucking console released so my PS4 backlog drops in price and I can get that shit pronto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ps5 looking dope and the games too. I just hope we have a lot more memory.


It's not going to matter. Devs are just gonna make the biggest game possible and not bother with compression.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> It's not going to matter. Devs are just gonna make the biggest game possible and not bother with compression.


----------



## ShoSho (Jun 16, 2020)

True legends use only 500 GB storage


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2020)

They need to release the Pro version with 2-3tb storage for 550-650$!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2020)

THAT'S WHY THAT BUG SHIT SONG WAS SO CATCHY. It was made by Kero Kero Bonito. These chicks are snazzy.


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)

Were talkn bout bugsnax


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

@Jake CENA


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA



That’s not true


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> That’s not true



Except it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 27, 2020)

It's okay as long as all of your female characters have a male torso like Abby~

BUT FEMALE TORSOS ARE DEMEANING TO FEMALES HOW DARE YOU NOTICE THEY HAVE MAMMARY GLANDS YOU SINFUL SWINE JESUS THE CULT WILL GET YOU!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2020)

Animal crossing doesn’t have tittys


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA


I do like some anime titties.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Jake CENA



This is not even true


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> This is not even true


Abbys hard steel tiddies =/= anime tiddies


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Abbys hard steel tiddies =/= anime tiddies



Abby has tiddies? I looked hard enough and I’m pretty sure I saw no tiddies on her.


----------



## Karma (Jun 29, 2020)

It's still crazy to me that Nintendo created their own biggest competitor.

Just imagine a timeline where the Nintendo Playstation was released, or at the very least they didnt shun disk based systems and didnt lose the support from studios like Square.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's still crazy to me that Nintendo created their own biggest competitor.
> 
> Just imagine a timeline where the Nintendo Playstation was released, or at the very least they didnt shun disk based systems and didnt lose the support from studios like Square.



That's not even the whole story. After Nintendo burned Sony by playing itself (MAH BOY), they went to Sega to work out a competing console against Ninty. Shit was about to get a closed deal when Sega of Japan's President was like FAKKU SOYNY and bailed at the last second.

The Playstation is basically gaming's biggest Fuck You. And Sega's Ass is still kinda sore.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

I miss the Gamecube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's still crazy to me that Nintendo created their own biggest competitor.
> 
> Just imagine a timeline where the Nintendo Playstation was released, or at the very least they didnt shun disk based systems and didnt lose the support from studios like Square.



And it all pretty much happened because Ken Kutaragi was angry. Tbh its a great thing it did happen. Nintendo is so far behind in tech and aren't as global as Playstation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2020)

--snip--


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh shit. The Switch can float mid-air? Need to use this feature one of these days.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2020)

I can’t see shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t see shit



Blind to the truth, I see. I know ignorance is bliss but sometimes you gotta realize that your heroes betray you. Gotta grow up eventually. --snip--


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2020)

@Jake CENA You can't go on baiting and then reporting peeps for getting the expected reaction. 

@Deathbringerpt Gotta lay off the bait man. Especially low tier bait from Jake.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Jake CENA You can't go on baiting and then reporting peeps for getting the expected reaction.
> 
> @Deathbringerpt Gotta lay off the bait man. Especially low tier bait from Jake.



I didn’t do anything lol. He was getting mad for no reason and i responded accordingly.

He needs to catch a break and stop all that small man big man talk its getting old

Oh and that report was for me to see if youre biased and playing favorites


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2020)

I love it how you were blurting some borderline unintelligible crap about scoring some totally hot chicks FOR FREE and now you're just a pussy reporting on posts that say meanie mean things. You were probably the kid who snitched on your classmates for smoking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I didn’t do anything lol. He was getting mad for no reason and i responded accordingly.



That was quite literally bait.



> He needs to catch a break and stop all that small man big man talk its getting old
> 
> Oh and that report was for me to see if youre biased and playing favorites



So you were trying to bait me? You sure that's your final answer?



Deathbringerpt said:


> I love it how you were blurting some borderline unintelligible crap about scoring some totally hot chicks FOR FREE and now you're just a pussy reporting on posts that say meanie mean things. You were probably the kid who snitched on your classmates for smoking.



Bro. It's Jake. That's all you need to know about him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That was quite literally bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like bait lost its translation here.

And its quite evident you have favoritism. I’m not the one hurling insults here and gone mad for no reason.

Can you even translate the post about the image i quoted? I only said i can’t see shit. Now it sounded like a HUGE deal to death and he started fuming and foaming in the mouth for no reason and now you call me out for responding to his style of posting? Lmao

That comment was a joke and its not my problem if death fails to understand anything because he has a humor of a gravel.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I love it how you were blurting some borderline unintelligible crap about scoring some totally hot chicks FOR FREE and now you're just a pussy reporting on posts that say meanie mean things. You were probably the kid who snitched on your classmates for smoking.



You need to undergo anger management. You clearly have real life issues. You probably had ideas of mass school shooting before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> It sounds like bait lost its translation here.
> 
> And its quite evident you have favoritism. I’m not the one hurling insults here and gone mad for no reason.



It's not really on me if you've spent most of your time here building a reputation that mainly consists of baiting and trolling. 

You legitimately drive-by every Capcom and Nintendo thread with a baiting/trolling one-liner without so much as a warning or a deleted post from me. 

Now that shit got real with another member you suddenly want me to act like a mod and uphold justice?

Your reputation is obviously going to haunt you unless you start contributing something to this section other than the N word slapped to a company's name calling it shit. 



> Can you even translate the post about the image i quoted? I only said i can’t see shit. Now it sounded like a HUGE deal to death and he started fuming and foaming in the mouth for no reason and now you call me out for responding to his style? Lmao



Not sure what you mean by "translate". Your bait started with your "Ningendo is shit" post. An unprovoked incoherent one-liner bait in a thread discussing the PS5. 



> That comment was a joke and its not my problem if death fails to understand anything because he has a humor of a gravel.



Death is in the wrong as well. This is why I tagged you both. 



Jake CENA said:


> You probably had ideas of mass school shooting before.





Aight. Can we just stop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not really on me if you've spent most of your time here building a reputation that mainly consists of baiting and trolling.
> 
> You legitimately drive-by every Capcom and Nintendo thread with a baiting/trolling one-liner without so much as a warning or a deleted post from me.
> 
> ...



Yes i will stop.

But i want to make things clear. My posts are not pointed to anyone or to bait anyone. I like making fun of Ningendo because they’re consoles are incompetent shit. That is fact.

Of course i will post at any opportunity if someone also makes fun of Ningendo that’s what i always do.

But most of the time i’m just joking and even poke fun at Sony and other devs. It’s not my fault if people don’t get it or take things seriously or personally. Again, i never hurled insults and even if i do, its a rare occasion and i’m just defending myself.

Oh i forgot to add, i’m making fun of the company not any of you guys in this section. So i dont understand why you guys would get so mad. Its not like you cant talk shit about other companies too.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Jake CENA You can't go on baiting and then reporting peeps for getting the expected reaction.
> 
> @Deathbringerpt Gotta lay off the bait man. Especially low tier bait from Jake.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2020)

In all seriousness, Nintendo has been robbing its consumers for more than  decade now.

They're the only company who can get away with providing their consumers with sub standard shit.

Wii compared to the PS3. Wii U compared to the PS4. How does the Switch compare to the PS4.

People don't compare them to the competition. From a business point of view, I have to give them credit.


----------



## Karma (Jul 1, 2020)

That comparison makes no sense. Sony and Nintendo sell their consoles were marketed on different things.

Me argueing that Sony consoles aren't portable is equally as dumb as the switch not being very powerful. The switch is the size of a tablet and costs 300 bucks and the PS5 is almost as tall as most TVs with a price point of upwards of 500 bucks. I just font know how someone could look at both these companies and think they're marketing their machines to the same people.

The switch has a lot more in common with a gaming tablet but with exclusives that actually match anything Sony puts out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2020)

Gunners said:


> In all seriousness, Nintendo has been robbing its consumers for more than  decade now.
> 
> They're the only company who can get away with providing their consumers with sub standard shit.
> 
> ...



Nintendo doesn't need good hardware to make amazing games. I mean those games would actually run properly but you know, give and take. Unless you're talking games which I'm going to assume you're not.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2020)

It's the principle. If I'm spending money on hardware, I expect it to be up to scratch. 

Also wouldn't say their games are amazing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 1, 2020)

Why are we even comparing the two. Nintendo is aimed at a whole different target group.
Talking about visuals. Graphics are up to a point where it doesn’t even matter that much. It’s not like ps4 looks tons better than the switch. If you want to prove yourself make a good fucking game. 
Just look at FF7 for example. In development for a trillion years and has great graphics. Game itself is complete and utter shit (IMO). 
And then you have a game like trails of mana or tales of vesperia definitive edition, that both got released on the switch as well. Graphically both don’t even come close to FF7, but they’re a million times better.
It’s the same as always. Have the best library and be the most successful. 
Not that Nintendo is really succeeding in that department or anything


----------



## Lulu (Jul 1, 2020)

Lulu said:


> I call dibs on all the PS2, PS3, & PS4 you wanna give away after you get your PS5.



Just here to say if you have a spare console...remember i called dibs.


----------



## sworder (Jul 1, 2020)

Gunners said:


> It's the principle. If I'm spending money on hardware, I expect it to be up to scratch.
> 
> Also wouldn't say their games are amazing.


Nintendo is in the portable business now. It can't be too big, can't be too expensive, and definitely has to last more than 30 minutes on battery.


----------



## Baks (Jul 2, 2020)

Games prices confirmed for X Box Series X and PS5:



This new price rise of up to £65 for the UK and $70 for the US is definitely not good news for consumers.

Fuck, the greedy game companies.

Most games today ain't even worth paying £60 let alone this new proposed price of £65 thanks to game companies scummy tactics of releasing broken games, season passes, dlc, loot boxes and microtransactions in most games.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 2, 2020)

Can’t really say I didn’t see this coming. It was bound to go up eventually. I miss Best Buy’s Games Club Unlocked discounts


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2020)

Baks said:


> Games prices confirmed for X Box Series X and PS5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2020)

Gunners said:


> In all seriousness, Nintendo has been robbing its consumers for more than  decade now.
> 
> They're the only company who can get away with providing their consumers with sub standard shit.
> 
> ...



Come on. Ningendo is fucked up. They charge like $70 for their games when its not even bluray, doesn’t even use that much space, and most are shovelware with garbage content. Like wtf? Their games should be like $35 max.

That is why i hate Ningendo. Their consoles and products are OVERPRICED pieces of shit and people fall for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Baks said:


> Games prices confirmed for X Box Series X and PS5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna assume steam prices will also increase?


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 4, 2020)

*Rumor: Sony is considering bid to own SNK's parent company*

if become true then good-bye Mai


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Sinoka said:


> *Rumor: Sony is considering bid to own SNK's parent company*
> 
> if become true then good-bye Mai



JESUS GOD STAY AWAY


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> JESUS GOD STAY AWAY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)

Sinoka said:


> *Rumor: Sony is considering bid to own SNK's parent company*
> 
> if become true then good-bye Mai



Fuck Microsoft and Sony trying to buy every fucking studio and company out there. Jesus fucking hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Microsoft and Sony trying to buy every fucking studio and company out there. Jesus fucking hell.



Dude. I am fucking petrified of this. Just when SNK was getting good with their 3D models too. 

Quick, buy fucking gems on the KOF gacha mobishit so SNK can be self-sustainable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Wait. I have the perfect reaction to this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2020)

False alarm, it ain't SNK's company. It's some other's, that article fucked up. Dumbass journos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> False alarm, it ain't SNK's company. It's some other's, that article fucked up. Dumbass journos.




Never have I been happier about game jounro incompetence. 

Sony of all companies need to fuck off from companies with legacy waifus.

I don't think I'd be able to survive Mai getting turned into Abby.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2020)

Does anyone recall how long the gap was between Sony announcing the PS4 and the price/release date?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 6, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Does anyone recall how long the gap was between Sony announcing the PS4 and the price/release date?



Original ps4 announcement happened in feb 2013, reveal event in March, price wasn't until E3 of that year in June.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Original ps4 announcement happened in feb 2013, reveal event in March, price wasn't until E3 of that year in June.



Out of curiosity, what about the PS3 too?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2020)

If I was Sony, I would wait on the price release.

First impressions/thoughts are important. At the moment people are strapped for cash. Dropping the price when the reaction is more likely to be "Too expensive, must wait" would be foolish.

They're better off waiting until the economy improves. Avoid having people make stick to a decision they made when their bank balance was poor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2020)

Gunners said:


> If I was Sony, I would wait on the price release.
> 
> First impressions/thoughts are important. At the moment people are strapped for cash. Dropping the price when the reaction is more likely to be "Too expensive, must wait" would be foolish.
> 
> They're better off waiting until the economy improves. Avoid having people make stick to a decision they made when their bank balance was poor.



TFW people are lining up for the launch and no one still knows what the price will be. Honestly, this is more exciting than any exclusive Sony/MS released in the past 5 years.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> TFW people are lining up for the launch and no one still knows what the price will be. Honestly, this is more exciting than any exclusive Sony/MS released in the past 5 years.



It's gonna be bullshit and they know it. They're starting to sweat because of the whole economy collapsing thing so they're holding off as much as possible.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't see why Sony would give a darn about SNK. Their games sell like peanuts


----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2020)

The fgc is currently in shambles


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> TFW people are lining up for the launch and no one still knows what the price will be. Honestly, this is more exciting than any exclusive Sony/MS released in the past 5 years.



Quite frankly right now it is kind of dumb to show the price.  Not only to make sure your rival doesn't undercut (since year 1-2 consoles are sold at a loss anyway) but also who knows with Corona and everything else what the economy is going to be in 5-6 months time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Don't see why Sony would give a darn about SNK. Their games sell like peanuts



Good. Best news all year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Quite frankly right now it is kind of dumb to show the price.  Not only to make sure your rival doesn't undercut (since year 1-2 consoles are sold at a loss anyway) but also who knows with Corona and everything else what the economy is going to be in 5-6 months time.



Sure. Still meme worthy tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm still hoping for those Silent Hill rumors to be true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2020)

**Gaming industry already spewing that game prices need to go up due to raising development costs*

*GTA 5 already priced at 75 euros in Europe*

*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 8, 2020)

By google translate:



> SIE PS5? Make a note of the patent information.
> 
> -A large number of game titles across PS1/PS2/PS3 and various generations of game consoles can be stored and used via the cloud gaming library.
> 
> -These games can be run on a virtual machine that mimics the operating system associated with each game console.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> By google translate:


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> By google translate:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2020)

>Blue case 
>White header


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2020)

White case would look much better


----------



## sworder (Jul 11, 2020)

if I were to list the things i could give less of a fuck about, the color and design of the boxes of video games I buy would most definitely be in that list


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

sworder said:


> if I were to list the things i could give less of a fuck about, the color and design of the boxes of video games I buy would most definitely be in that list



It reflects Sony's products for the good part of the decade where there's a nauseating drought of style in everything they've done since maybe Bloodborne. I am actually surprised they didn't go with brown paper bag just to go with their "muh realizm" gimmick.

It isn't JUST about the cases. But cool looking cases is always a nice bonus to have. It's an emotional attachment for sure.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 12, 2020)

They could’ve at least colored the logo blue too. Hopefully they do some tweaks.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2020)

has there been any news about this potentially getting a switch-like portable device? i really miss playing on psp. dunno what happened to mine it just stopped charging one day and ive since lost it. would love to have one again for ps5 ;__; even though we're in quarantine and won't be going out for the time being, it's still fun to play on a portable device, and it means you can play outside   or while laying down


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> has there been any news about this potentially getting a switch-like portable device? i really miss playing on psp. dunno what happened to mine it just stopped charging one day and ive since lost it. would love to have one again for ps5 ;__; even though we're in quarantine and won't be going out for the time being, it's still fun to play on a portable device, and it means you can play outside   or while laying down



Nah, the PS brand pretty much ditched portable while Nintendo became essentially portable only.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> White case would look much better


I preffer the blue color since it kind of become  the Playstation brand color.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 14, 2020)

What do you guys think, after Ghost of Tsushima releases or the end of Summer Game Fest when Sony finally decides to announce prices and the release date?


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 14, 2020)

Showing game cases before announcing price


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2020)

You know it's gonna be 500.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 15, 2020)

I still feel like they’re gonna sell out in an instant
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aystation-5-output-to-meet-virus-demand-surge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I still feel like they’re gonna sell out in an instant
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aystation-5-output-to-meet-virus-demand-surge



I mean... That's good. We need the lab rats to buy this shit to see if there are any gamebreaking bugs or issues.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 15, 2020)

Everything is lower quality compared to in the past. You actually got good box art and gameguide in the case. I miss those days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Everything is lower quality compared to in the past. You actually got good box art and gameguide in the case. I miss those days.



I miss when box art induce raw emotions. Not many can do that nowadays. Best recent examples I can think of are these two:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2020)

I mean, that's probably how they're gonna phase out physical. By making the actual covers into eye cancer inducing sources.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 15, 2020)

Game cases and discs are nothing but a waste of plastic and eventual environment hazard. 

Most games do not even read the disc to retrieve data in real time (its why you have to install the game even with the disc). The disc is simply a installation key.

The sooner game cases die, just like CD/DVD/Blu-rays the better it is for everyone. Right now, many people and countries do not have great internet so its still important to have that choice of physical or digital. Naturally, even with the choice, digital will massively overshadow physical. Its already 60% on PS4 iirc.


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2020)

This is beyond corporate cock sucking.

People still like collecting game cases. Y do something bad wen doing it well literally costs no more?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine how pathetic you must be to say you prefer collecting plastic cases over better environmental procedures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jul 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> This is beyond corporate cock sucking.
> 
> People still like collecting game cases. Y do something bad wen doing it well literally costs no more?


there is a cost. and that cost is either reflected in microtransaction, cut content and added DLC, or somewhere else.


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Imagine how pathetic you must be to say you prefer collecting plastic cases over better environmental procedures.


 




sworder said:


> there is a cost. and that cost is either reflected in microtransaction, cut content and added DLC, or somewhere else.


Unless white plastic costs more than blue I dont see it


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> Unless white plastic costs more than blue I dont see it


Never mind. I just understood wut u said.

I still think the option should be there for collectors, and that they should at least make it look decent. I dont care that the focas is shifting to digital.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> Unless white plastic costs more than blue I dont see it


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2020)

???

I haven't bought a physical copy in years?


----------



## OLK (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't like the idea of only digital. Everything being tied to an account is the worst


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)

just injecc teh game straight into my mindchip


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2020)

Imagine trying to using environmental guilt trip for your fucking shallow gaming needs as a basic bitch way to get your moral gratification.

The world is surely going to fucking expire and it's not because of fucking gayming, you tool.

Enjoy not legally owning your games in the meantime.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2020)

digital only?  nope


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Zensuki (Jul 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Imagine trying to using environmental guilt trip for your fucking shallow gaming needs as a basic bitch way to get your moral gratification.
> 
> The world is surely going to fucking expire and it's not because of fucking gayming, you tool.
> 
> Enjoy not legally owning your games in the meantime.



Dumbest post in the thread unsurprisingly goes to you.

> actual environmental benefits
> stop guilt tripping me, I like to look at plastic cases 

Just because you've given up on the world (and its no wonder considering your mindset) doesn't mean everyone else has or should.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2020)

Shut up @Zensuki.


----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2020)

I've been thinking about going all digital next generation, as much as I love collecting video games and such, they have been hidden away in a entertainment cabinet for most of the generation. But the singular fact that digital ownership is still a iffy thing holds me back. I don't look forward to the day when I have to purchase a big ass external HDD to back up all those PS3 games.

Really adamant about not showing the back of this thing lol


----------



## Karma (Jul 16, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Shut up @Zensuki.


He should really get that stuff off his face tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Dumbest post in the thread unsurprisingly goes to you.
> 
> > actual environmental benefits
> > stop guilt tripping me, I like to look at plastic cases
> ...



Your argument is disingenuous to say the least cuz we both know the top suits at game companies don't give a shit about excess plastic fucking up the environment. Just how much of the world's plastic production do you think is made up of fucking video game covers? It's safe to say it's very minuscule. It's a shitty change happening to the industry that just so happens to have an unrelated and relatively unsubstantial benefit elsewhere. 

Game ownership and preservation >>>>>>>>> saving lower than .00001% of plastic production that will likely go to some other bullshit use that plastic companies will conjure up.


----------



## Karma (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jul 17, 2020)

I wonder how heavy it is


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 17, 2020)

As expected, nothing mind blowing.


----------



## Simon (Jul 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> I wonder how heavy it is


I hope it's a lot more sturdier feeling, give us hefty controllers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

I still have my PS3 plugged. Would insta-buy if at the very least my PS3 library would carry over.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2020)

@ the earlier debate


----------



## Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Is there anything that could go wrong with owning games digitally?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Is there anything that could go wrong with owning games digitally?



Its online only 

If you dont have internet connection or if you dont have psn plus then youre fucked

At least thats what im thinking about if Sony tries to change how their online service works


----------



## Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Its online only
> 
> If you dont have internet connection or if you dont have psn plus then youre fucked
> 
> At least thats what im thinking about if Sony tries to change how their online service works



On Xbox you can still play them offline/non connected believe not sure about Ps4/sony.


----------



## sworder (Jul 18, 2020)

Sloan said:


> On Xbox you can still play them offline/non connected believe not sure about Ps4/sony.


You can play them offline. PC has been digital for the past decade. This is why console gamers are called plebs. So many interesting shit to collect and here we are arguing about collecting game cases lmao

I've been digital only for a while now because I can game share so I spend way less on vidyas. Bought FF7R and Ghost of Tsushima at full price but played RDR2 and TLOU2 for free.

Can I tell you how many times being digital only has inconvenienced me over having a physical game? Not once


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2020)

It's not a competition, dude, or what's necessarily better over the other. It's the simple act of collecting, it's gratifying to see the work put in shit like cover artwork, game books and extra bonuses. CD Projekt is probably the best at this in the modern age of physical packaging.

And I've been mostly digital since I'm usually on the move every couple of years and its convenience is absolutely amazing but I will always prefer buying a video game case over having a digital collection.


----------



## sworder (Jul 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not a competition, dude, or what's necessarily better over the other. It's the simple act of collecting, it's gratifying to see the work put in shit like cover artwork, game books and extra bonuses. CD Projekt is probably the best at this in the modern age of physical packaging.
> 
> And I've been mostly digital since I'm usually on the move every couple of years and its convenience is absolutely amazing but I will always prefer buying a video game case over having a digital collection.


the concept itself of collecting cases or whatever is fine but the industry becomes far more consumer friendly when you don't have to buy individual discs. happened with music and happened with movies - Spotify and Netflix are much better than the alternative of buying individual music albums or films.

Game Pass is laying down the foundation and the quicker physical media dies, the better off we will be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

Game Pass sounds fine but it really depends on how you buy/play games in general. 

Most high profile AAA games wont be on Game Pass, and for someone like me who generally buys/plays (sometimes niche) new games on a monthly basis it's hard to imagine Games Pass will ever be for me. 

Also just like Netflex, game licensing will expire and you wont have access to a specific game anymore on Game Pass unless they're owned by Xbox. 

It's probably great for people who juggle 4-5 games and are okay to play whatever they get their hands on just to pass some time.


----------



## sworder (Jul 18, 2020)

EA and Ubi already have similar subscription services to Game Pass and it's cheaper almost every time to sub for a month or two, play the game, and let your sub run out than it is to buy the game brand new.

Perhaps some multiplayer games you play year round might be worth buying but the majority of SP AAA games are better off played in a subscription service.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2020)

sworder said:


> EA and Ubi already have similar subscription services to Game Pass and it's cheaper almost every time to sub for a month or two, play the game, and let your sub run out than it is to buy the game brand new.
> 
> Perhaps some multiplayer games you play year round might be worth buying but the majority of SP AAA games are better off played in a subscription service.



Again. Depends on the type of player your are. I'd like to keep my SP games along with my progress even after I am done with them. I still have PS1 saves/games for example.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2020)

Wouldn't mind digital only if there was a drive just for storage and I could swap it out like a cassette.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2020)

Digital is fine and all if you can buy a 5tb drive for $100  

And no, fuck streaming games that’s just stupid


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't know what version of PS5 I should get. They had to make two of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I don't know what version of PS5 I should get. They had to make two of them.



Buy the digital only version if you care about the environment


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Buy the digital only version if you care about the environment



“You lack brain cells if you go physical  ”


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Which one will be able to hold more games in terms of memory?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Which one will be able to hold more games in terms of memory?



I think on the PS4 there's no difference in file size between physical and digital so they hold the same number of games. I expect it'll be the same on the PS5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Which one will be able to hold more games in terms of memory?



Imagine caring more about memory than our trees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine caring more about memory than our trees.


Fuck that gay shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2020)

I hope the next call of duty game is set in the future with US fighting a war against China



Do it!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I hope the next call of duty game is set in the future with US fighting a war against China
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!


I'm up for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2020)

I Want a muzzle mod that has a modified sound effect 

Every time you shoot, instead of the usual gun sound you’ll get “ni hao ma”


----------



## Francyst (Jul 22, 2020)

Can we use the PS4 controller with the PS5?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2020)

“4 the Environment” 

 Zensuki has become the laughing stock of this section.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 27, 2020)

What does the "4 the environment" mean ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> What does the "4 the environment" mean ?



A certain someone here thinks it’s wrong for the environment to buy physical games with plastic cases rather than buying digital.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2020)

PS4 cases clogging up the dams, oceans and sewers!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2020)

Rofl Ningendo is releasing a new console

Analogue Pocket which is like a modern gameboy shit with a $200 price tag

Like wtf??? This is why I hate Ningendo. Their overpriced piece of shit tech that is decades years old that plays retro games which can be played using emulators on pc lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Rofl Ningendo is releasing a new console
> 
> Analogue Pocket which is like a modern gameboy shit with a $200 price tag
> 
> Like wtf??? This is why I hate Ningendo. Their overpriced piece of shit tech that is decades years old that plays retro games which can be played using emulators on pc lmao



What the fuck are you talking about? Analogue Pocket is not made by Nintendo. 

Also why post this in the PS5 thread? I thought I warned you about baiting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Analogue Pocket is not made by Nintendo.
> 
> Also why post this in the PS5 thread? I thought I warned you about baiting.



Really? Then the gaming news channel on FB is incorrect then. The headline said Ningendo releasing Analogue Pocket.

Wait, it would be more of a bait if I posted this on the Ningendo thread don’t you think?


----------



## Xebec (Jul 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Really? Then the gaming news channel on FB is incorrect then. The headline said Ningendo releasing Analogue Pocket.
> 
> Wait, it would be more of a bait if I posted this on the Ningendo thread don’t you think?


You're the only one who thinks those stupid names you call nintendo and switch are funny


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Title of this thread should be "Mark Cerny ASMR"


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2020)

PS5s are Decepticons.  Wouldn't be surprised if the Xbox series is too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Apparently Sony is money hatting Final Fantasy XVI.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Apparently Sony is money hatting Final Fantasy XVI.



Gotta drop dat money to pretend you have more than 4 exclusives.

Didn't they do timed exclusivity for 7R anyway?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't they do timed exclusivity for 7R anyway?



Still no PC announcement for that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2020)

@Naruto You think we wont get one or.... 

EDIT: nvm I just saw your rep


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2020)

Not bad, I guess. Although I don't know why they can't just let Dualshock 4 work on PS5 games if it's actually compatible with the console.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not bad, I guess. Although I don't know why they can't just let Dualshock 4 work on PS5 games if it's actually compatible with the console.



Likely something to do with how the ps5 games will be written with the ds5 in meaning missing functions from the ds4 can cause issues.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 3, 2020)

And another State of Play this Thursday


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2020)

> No big PS5 announcements


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2020)

More PS4 stuff is surprisingly nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Likely something to do with how the ps5 games will be written with the ds5 in meaning missing functions from the ds4 can cause issues.



What functions does the DS5 even has over 4? Bigger thighs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

i want a big 1 hour presentation wher they go into every last detail about PS5 BC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i want a big 1 hour presentation wher they go into every last detail about PS5 BC



I don't think BC warrants a big presentation. Much less Playstation BC since they already said what they're willing to do which isn't much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

i want to know *every single* PS4 title which will be 100% BC at launch
and in what way - like on PS4, or PS4 Pro, or improved for PS5 hw

and their 5 year plan of BC support post-launch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, some dude tweeted that the PS5 will run all games despite the original announcement of the premium list and Sony told him to delete the tweet.

So maybe they'll do the minimum of making the PS4 library BC while remastering the titles on the premium list.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2020)

All ps4 titles should run true 4k and 60fps on the ps5 or gtfo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Queue Dante busting a move in a literal money hat_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

this is not the way


----------



## Karma (Aug 10, 2020)

I mean, people were complaining about how few  actual exclusives compared to the ps2 days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2020)

Karma said:


> I mean, people were complaining about how few  actual exclusives compared to the ps2 days



I'd rather first party exclusives tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this is not the way



Can't make a decent number of first parties?

Can't buy yourself juicy exclusives from big time third parties? Just do the next best thing and buy a small chunk off said third parties!

Although I'm gonna chalk the Spider Man shit to Square Enix being retarded since Bethesda and Capcom are smart enough not to gate the PC version with the exclusive stuff.

Is Pragmata exclusive, btw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is Pragmata exclusive, btw?



Nope.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

Lmao Sony taking a play straight out of EA and Crapcom. Good job


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> All ps4 titles should run true 4k and 60fps on the ps5 or gtfo


Maybe we could finally get a 4k 60fps Bloodborne.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Snake said:


> Maybe we could finally get a 4k 60fps Bloodborne.



That's definitely getting remastered.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd rather first party exclusives tho.



You can have both


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> You can have both



I should have been more clear. I'd rather Sony stick with first party and let third party companies release their shit everywhere.


----------



## OLK (Aug 11, 2020)

I feel nostalgic for console exclusives tbh


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

All these traitors releasing their shit on xbox


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I should have been more clear. I'd rather Sony stick with first party and let third party companies release their shit everywhere.



I would agree (except in places where first party help third parties) but unfortunately third party timed exclusive stuff actually works on mainstream consumers


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Xebec (Aug 16, 2020)

> “Expect space to become an issue on next gen consoles.” He says that games will be using more textures, more shading, bigger levels, higher resolutions and more intensive space taking features.



well fuck


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> well fuck



We all fucked. 2tb sdd costs like a used car lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank God for Indies.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)

Fucking space.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2020)

Didn't they say they were gonna let you pick and choose which modes to install like Call of Duty did last year?

I knew they were gonna commercialize the fucc out of plug n play SSD cards SMH.


----------



## Karma (Aug 18, 2020)

Tfw a playstation owned IP isnt on any playstation console (Sunset Overdrive)


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2020)

Xbox X: 499 $/€
Xbox S: 299 $/€

PS5 Drive: 499 $/€
PS5 Digital: 399 $/€

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 19, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> PS5 Drive: 499 $/€


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Karma said:


>


You can get the other one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2020)

>Microsoft and Sony can change it in any time for any reason

How to spot a bullshit rumor.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 19, 2020)

Microsoft needs to show their shit. That’s probably the one reason we aren’t hearing anything. Sony wants to one up them.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 19, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> We all fucked. 2tb sdd costs like a used car lmao



its a M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD as well, so the most expensive variant as well


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> its a M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD as well, so the most expensive variant as well


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> its a M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD as well, so the most expensive variant as well


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2020)

Playstation games have a history of being rated 2-3 months before release.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2020)

$600 PS5? Sounds about right. I hope Xbox is like $1k because of muh terraflops


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2020)

> The PS5's DualSense controller includes adaptive triggers and haptic feedback, a subject discussed by a raft of developers in a new . But the note from Deathloop game director Dinga Bakaba caught my eye.
> 
> As Bakaba explains, when your weapon jams in-game, the controller will block the triggers, preventing you not just from pulling the trigger virtually, but pulling the trigger on the DualSense.
> 
> ...





This is fucking cool.


----------



## Six (Aug 22, 2020)

I hope Sony cools it with the exclusives and timed exclusives next-gen. As a new member of the masterrace, I see how annoying this is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2020)

499 is fine tbh


----------



## sworder (Aug 22, 2020)

Snake said:


> I hope Sony cools it with the exclusives and timed exclusives next-gen. As a new member of the masterrace, I see how annoying this is.


the irony in referring to PC as master race while simultaneously complaining about bad ports or missing content




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree it's shitty practice but it's still funny


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2020)

sworder said:


> the irony in referring to PC as master race while simultaneously complaining about bad ports or missing content
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This lmao. Pc master race got screwed over with the Horizon port. Poor thing cant run it!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2020)

existence of real native non-checkerboard resolution and 60-240 fps options (as per your hardware) will always mean PC masterrace is a thing 

action/fast games at 30 fps = *puke*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh well.

I never expect them to accomplish complete backwards compatibility since all previous gens were really different hardware wise.

I don’t want to damage my ps5 by playing ps2 dvds on it lol. How does the xbox bc works anyway? Can they throw in an xbox cd in there and expect it to work?

I’m still sure it will support some backward compatibility via software through PSN like usual.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2020)

My PS3 still proudly plugged in for one more generation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2020)

I need to find my PS3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh well.
> 
> I never expect them to accomplish complete backwards compatibility since all previous gens were really different hardware wise.
> 
> ...


SHILL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Well, Ubisoft removed that page as soon as the news piece went up. Back to being delusional about it.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Ubisoft removed that page as soon as the news piece went up. Back to being delusional about it.



Sony has a looooong history of anti-consumerism.


Lest us forget about the fucking PSP/Vita SD card bullshit


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2020)

No one should sell their PS3. That things architecture is so esoteric that its hard to see any other viable way to play its games in the future. 

I wish Sony would just tell their engineers to make an emulator even if the ROI isn't much.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 3, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> No one should sell their PS3. That things architecture is so esoteric that its hard to see any other viable way to play its games in the future.
> 
> I wish Sony would just tell their engineers to make an emulator even if the ROI isn't much.



There's already an emulator in progress and some people with better PCs than mine were playing Persona 5 for free on it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Fat PS3 with PS2 BC is the way to go. Or emulate if you're not a physical guy. I'm a retrofag collector so I go for consoles.

But shit like the Silent Hill 2 and Resident Evil 4 enhancement are insanely well made, way beyond professional. Complete autistic dedication.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2020)

does PSN still work on the PS3 ? can you download every PS3 game off of it ?
or it has to be discs ?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fat PS3 with PS2 BC is the way to go. Or emulate if you're not a physical guy. I'm a retrofag collector so I go for consoles.
> 
> But shit like the Silent Hill 2 and Resident Evil 4 enhancement are insanely well made, way beyond professional. Complete autistic dedication.



My fat PS3 got YLODed, I bought two more after that one as well. PS3s cant handle hot and humid desert islands it seems. My current PS3 is a goldmine of PS1 and PS2 classics tho, sure all those games are tied to my account but sooner or later I wont be able to re-download them 10-20 years from now.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone got ideas for reducing PS4 pro fan noise? Mine sounds like a jet engine taking off with any game I play now. 

It's in a well ventilated area, I put new thermal paste and cleaned it.

I even put corks under the corners to have airflow beneath it

It's only a year old too


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2020)

Series X finally has a release date, now it’s only a matter of time


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

They need to announce PS5 Pro not this weak ass shit console 

The new Xbox has multiple micro trans and its almost as expensive as building a high end PC but shittier than what you’re expecting. All that is missing is a $60 DLC for the power button to work lmao


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2020)

This game of chicken will be pointless if Sony only matches the SeX in price.

They need to make the PS5 at least 50 bucks cheaper.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 9, 2020)

Sony:


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> This game of chicken will be pointless if Sony only matches the SeX in price.
> 
> They need to make the PS5 at least 50 bucks cheaper.



Agreed. $450 should be just about right for the PS5. I mean, it has a weaker hardware than SeX and a not so robust offering on their online platform.

Sony should get their shit together and one up MS and come up with something ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

300 and 500 bucks is good. Sony better keep the price within that range.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2020)

Isn’t it odd how Microsoft or Xbox isn’t trending on Twitter but Sony is? I guess most are excited about the Series X launch date because that would mean Sony has to make a move now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Isn’t it odd how Microsoft or Xbox isn’t trending on Twitter but Sony is? I guess most are excited about the Series X launch date because that would mean Sony has to make a move now



I mean yeah. Now the big home console three aren't competing with each other in terms of approach. Sony is the only "traditional plug and play console" in the market now. Xbox is all about Gaming Netflix, and Nintendo is the Hybrid device.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 10, 2020)

Jesus fucking christ can they drop the release date and price range.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 10, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Anyone got ideas for reducing PS4 pro fan noise? Mine sounds like a jet engine taking off with any game I play now.
> 
> It's in a well ventilated area, I put new thermal paste and cleaned it.
> 
> ...


You changed thermal paste and it still sounds bad? Try cleaning the fan then. Typically you have to clean the side of the console and the fan and if the problem persist you go to the thermal paste.


----------



## Karma (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Marvel (Sep 11, 2020)

Image isn't loading. Is that some PS5 news?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Image isn't loading. Is that some PS5 news?



Thanos and child gamora how much did it cost meme.  But instead of everything it is "I have no idea."


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Thanos and child gamora how much did it cost meme.  But instead of everything it is "I have no idea."


Oh I see it now. Thank you.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 12, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Oh I see it now. Thank you.



No worries Huge fella


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2020)

If they don't announce the price in this I'll just assume the thing is free.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2020)

PS5 digital, delivered free to every home by Xmas 2020.
PS5 disk, $50 less than Xbox X series.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 14, 2020)

PS5 DE $399
PS5 $499

Hope Sony do a finance option of paying monthly as well.

Rumours are FF16 and Silent Hill will be at the new event


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2020)

What if Sony trolled us and the real PS5 specs will be revealed tomorrow?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> PS5 digital, delivered free to every home by Xmas 2020.
> PS5 disk, $50 less than Xbox X series.


You serious?

Oh nvm didn't see the delivered free. I only saw the Xmas 2020.



Zensuki said:


> PS5 DE $399
> PS5 $499
> 
> Hope Sony do a finance option of paying monthly as well.
> ...


finance option of paying for a psn? Lmfao

This console comes with a headset right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2020)

Bruh edit your fucking posts, why you gotta quadruple post?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Bruh edit your fucking posts, why you gotta quadruple post?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2020)

Marvel said:


> You serious?



Nah I was joking.

Well semi-joking about the Disk version of the PS5


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Rumours are FF16 and Silent Hill will be at the new event


Did one of the devs make a tweet or smth?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> Did one of the devs make a tweet or smth?



Yeah, the FF brand manager made a tweet talking about the event but deleted it.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 15, 2020)

Charlotte......


----------



## Xebec (Sep 15, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, the FF brand manager made a tweet talking about the event but deleted it.


Either something FF related is going to show or he just didn't want people's hopes up

I just want a price and release date and if DS is a launch title


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

I just want that Silent Hill rumor that's been around for months now to check out.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just want that Silent Hill rumor that's been around for months now to check out.


With that overrated hack Hideo Kojima?

Nah I rather have a real game designer to make Silent Hill rather than a pretentious wannabe director.


----------



## OLK (Sep 16, 2020)

Hit The Badass said:


> With that overrated hack Hideo Kojima?
> 
> Nah I rather have a real game designer to make Silent Hill rather than a pretentious wannabe director.


Damn, my eyes rolled out of my head at this
Kojima always makes fun games


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 16, 2020)

OLK said:


> Damn, my eyes rolled out of my head at this
> Kojima always makes fun games


Yeah Death Stranding- the walking simulator was sure fun


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Hit The Badass said:


> With that overrated hack Hideo Kojima?
> 
> Nah I rather have a real game designer to make Silent Hill rather than a pretentious wannabe director.



Christ, no. I'll never for the life of me understand why that fucking guy hogs all the attention, even when it comes to damn rumors.

I'm talking about the Silent Hill rumor, not Silent HillS. The one that mentions that Keiichiro Toyama, Akira Yamaoka and Masahiro Ito are working on a PS5 exclusive moneyhatted by Sony, from Konami. Toyama has been working for Sony for years now and the other 2 have been guns for hire, even working on SH stuff recently (Dead by Daylight Cross stuff was just released with Akira Yamaoka music) so it has some believability. Especially since Ito has been posting some weird cryptic SH shit lately.


----------



## OLK (Sep 16, 2020)

Hit The Badass said:


> Yeah Death Stranding- the walking simulator was sure fun


Did you play it? Because it is a pretty fun game, and far more than just a walking sim


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Christ, no. I'll never for the life of me understand why that fucking guy hogs all the attention, even when it comes to damn rumors.
> 
> I'm talking about the Silent Hill rumor, not Silent HillS. The one that mentions that Keiichiro Toyama, Akira Yamaoka and Masahiro Ito are working on a PS5 exclusive moneyhatted by Sony, from Konami. Toyama has been working for Sony for years now and the other 2 have been guns for hire, even working on SH stuff recently (Dead by Daylight Cross stuff was just released with Akira Yamaoka music) so it has some believability. Especially since Ito has been posting some weird cryptic SH shit lately.



You should be happy for silent hill, the fear of it will motivate you in the GYM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Hopefully this is the weab direct.

Oh and a fighting game would be nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hopefully this is the weab direct.
> 
> Oh and a fighting game would be nice.



Hopefully this is the Nintendo thread.

Oh wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hopefully this is the Nintendo thread.
> 
> Oh wait.



You know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

This shit is today, right? What time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

It's in about 6 hours


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's in about 6 hours



This will probably be lost in Marvel’s multiposting per minute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

5 minutes.... where dafuq is everyone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Stream is at 30fps?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 5 minutes.... where dafuq is everyone?



Was making a bingo card but didn't complete it in time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

We starting this bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

I saw Pragmata


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

>Captured on PC


Whaaaaaaat


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Starting with FF16


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Captured on PC
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaat



Dude everything is captured on PC when it comes to Consoles.  Sony basically just admitted it.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Let's gooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Old school setting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Starting with FF16?

BRASS BALLS ON THIS BITCH


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks a lot like 15 tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

We got Summons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Winter 2028 release.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Console exclusive. Shit's out on PC boyz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

High Fantasy setting tickles my balls just right.

Looks leagues better than any numbered entry in fucking years but I want to know who's working on it. It want to know if any known retard is associated with it so I keep realistic expectations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

FF16 is probably that RTX 3080 seller game for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> High Fantasy setting tickles my balls just right.
> 
> Looks leagues better than any numbered entry in fucking years but I want to know who's working on it. It want to know if any known retard is associated with it so I keep realistic expectations.



I got 7Remake combat vibes which is a good sign. And the summons looked fucking TITS.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

It better not be 4 dudes again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Murican election setting 

Imma pass on that thank you very much


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I got 7Remake combat vibes which is a good sign. And the summons looked fucking TITS.



It actually reminded me more of Near a Tomato and...Babylon's Fall. I'm starting to get why they poached those DMC combat designers.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I got 7Remake combat vibes which is a good sign. And the summons looked fucking TITS.


Unless the take the ATB system from 7R the combat will be as broken as 15.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

I can't get immersed in this gameplay footage cause I don't believe for a second that Harlem ever looked that good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It actually reminded me more of Near a Tomato and...Babylon's Fall. I'm starting to get why they poached those DMC combat designers.



I think those parts were triggerable moves rather than full on action, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Spider-Stan looks like a good launch game tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

2 games in and there's more shown than I want from the Xbox games (outside of Stalker)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Unless the take the ATB system from 7R the combat will be as broken as 15.



I want the ATB system to be exclusive to 7Remake. But I wouldn't mind something similar.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

So they’re already doing 16. Not sure if I should be surprised or not. Miles looks fun to play as


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

QUICK HARRY! GO ON TWITTER AND TWEET AN HOMOPHOBIC MAGIC SPELL. WE GOTTA TAKE DOWN THE GAYS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Underground sex guild simulator? Oh no, it's Harry Potter. Welp, close enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Shit, I forgot if she's homophobic or transphobic. One of the two.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

This shit was leaked a fucking year ago or something. Does anyone care about Harry Potter still?


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Potter Souls


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, I forgot if she's homophobic or transphobic. One of the two.



She went full TERF (Transphobic)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

I did find it unbelievable that Rocksteady would be doing both another DC game and a Harry Potter game.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

COD Time, piss break.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Press F to order Kebab.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

TIME TO GO TO ONE OF THOSE FILTHY EVIL BROWN COUNTRIES AND FULFILL OUR AMERICAN DOODY. CAWADOOTY.

ROGER DOGER WESKER WILKO. KEBAB ON SIGHT.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

I heard JK was writing a book about a dude who dresses like a woman to kill people.

It could've just been nibbas on Twitter memeing tho


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2020)

Final Fantasy 16 is def. a must buy for me. And my pc is up to snuff for it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

I didn't know playing with car toys was official army business. Should've enlisted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

That RC car is me in the morning driving to work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> I heard JK was writing a book about a dude who dresses like a woman to kill people.
> 
> It could've just been nibbas on Twitter memeing tho



Did that bitch steal my screenplay?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

This poor man looks broken.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Time to keep the Redfield line going Ethan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

AW YEAH


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

RE baby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Time for some VIllage soap opera


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

FUK EM UP CHRIS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh God. That cringe voice acting. So good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

What's with this Tim Burton fairy tale shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

RE8 - Chris' final solution


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Man. Who the fuck would play this on a console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Why aint this on steam yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

I want to see the HUD. Better be something stylish. Maybe even a kill/combo counter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Pragmaataaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

More DMC?

Yes fucking please.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

MY DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

wait no. SPESHULLL EDISHIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

we on boyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

VERGIL FUCKING SUMMONS V


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Holy fuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vergil looks COOOOOOOOLL


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

LEGENDARY DARK KNIGHT MODE

YEH BOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Now I'm motivated.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok, this might be a buy as well. With Ratchet and Clank to boot. >.>;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Blasphemous expansion and DMC5 Special Edtion. This year has been fucking generous for my last year's GOTYs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Was Oddworld always taken this seriously?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

I love me some oddworld.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

That Jumpscare just woke up my cat.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

AAA Fnaf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Sucks about no playable Lady and Trish tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Souls game looks beautiful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

>you died 

:gitgud


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Smth about the camera feels off


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Smth about the camera feels off



Plenty of shit looked off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Fortnite coming to PS5

pretendstobeshocked.gif


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Are they merging PS+ and now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Are PS doing the Switch Online thing but with PS4 games instead?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Shit, the Silent Hill thing was bullshit, probably.

Oh well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

About time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

400 and 500 bucks. Well that's good.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, the Silent Hill thing was bullshit, probably.
> 
> Oh well.



$499 for the big one.  Not bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

GOW 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

GOD OF WAR 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Fuck.

I thought that was ash.

Don't give a darn about Dad of War.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Damn

They really played chicken with MS for months just to match their price


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Dad of War 2 - The Redaddening


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Prices ain't bad. X and PS are completely even. The only decent versions anyway.

This fucking waiting game was kinda meh. I was expecting some price gap between the 2. How can I shitpost this way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Simply put, FF16 and CapGod saved this stream. :gitgud


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, this might be the 2nd GoW title I play (Never finished the 1st one).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

That was pretty okay.

I rate it *Also Available on PC/10


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

But no preorder date?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

The real competition will be the Netflix Gaming Box (300 bucks) vs. The Standard PS5 (500 bucks).


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Damn
> 
> They really played chicken with MS for months just to match their price


And Xbox just says 449 for this Holiday only ...


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Wouldnt be surprised if Kratos dies at the start to Thor, then u play the rest of the game as Adult Atreus.

At the end of the game Atreus forgives Thor just before killing him ofc


----------



## Zeit (Sep 16, 2020)

Kinda figured they might undercut MS a little given the tech disparity but I guess exclusives are expected to make up the shortfall. 

DeS, Dad of War 2 and FF look interesting. Really hope DeS is a launch title.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

PS5 should easily win 2021, given that GoW Ragnorak is coming out that year.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That was pretty okay.
> 
> I rate it *Also Available on PC/10




Now please give me Demon Souls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Kratos dies at the start to Thor, then u play the rest of the game as Adult Atreus.
> 
> At the end of the game Atreus forgives Thor just before killing him ofc



With a rice and beans mini-game added in between?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 should easily win 2021, given that GoW Ragnorak is coming out that year.


Not with the game pass they won't.

Also on PC will win


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not with the game pass they won't.
> 
> Also on PC will win



Well I'm talking about vs Xbox specifically.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not with the game pass they won't.
> 
> Also on PC will win


Do u honestly expect the Xbox to out sell Playstation?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Well I'm talking about vs Xbox specifically.


That is Xbox + S makes it 300$ and 100 games just to start.

And I don't even like consoles.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Do u honestly expect the Xbox to out sell Playstation?


With that S is possible but that is not the point if they have 200M Games pass subscribers and PS5 sells 150M.

Xbox wins as game pass is free money and PS5 is losing money per unit.

I will be waiting on PC so they can get more money with BloodBorn and Demon Souls ports.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 16, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Xbox X: 499 $/€
> Xbox S: 299 $/€
> 
> PS5 Drive: 499 $/€
> PS5 Digital: 399 $/€



This guy was correct on all four price tags a month ago.

Finally a good looking HP game, I was waiting for the official trailer ever since it got leaked half a century ago.

GoW gonna be in holiday 2021. Xbox getting blown out of the water with that alone.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> With that S is possilbe but that is not the point if they have 200M Games pass subscribers and PS5 sells 150M.
> 
> Xbox wins as game pass is free money and PS5 is losing money per unit


Ur comparing software sales to hardware sales


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Ur comparing software sales to hardware sales


I am comparing success, Apple is not a 2T$ company because it sells phones but because it takes 30% per each transaction on the market place. This is why EPIC was mad.

PS5 is losing money per unit, a subscription is a recurrent revenue.

In 5 years XBox ix winning more than PS5 even if they sell 3x the consoles and that is not possible as S is 300$ and has 100games free at the start.

Financially this is check by M$ as they created an ecosystem.

Now they need to use all of their studios to bully also on games.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am comparing success, Apple is not a 2T$ company because it sells phone but because it take 30% per each transaction on the market place.
> 
> PS5 is losing money per unit, a subscription is a recurrent revenue.
> 
> In 5 years XBox ix winning more than PS5 even if they sell 3x the consoles and that is not possible as S is 300$ and has 100games free at the start.


This makes no sense.

Ur acting like Xbox isnt also selling their consoles at a loss and that Sony isnt selling games.

More consoles sold = more games sold as well.

Sony even announced their own version of the game pass thing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

Fuck, I’m going to be working when they go up, am I?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> This makes no sense.
> 
> Ur acting like Xbox isnt also selling their consoles at a loss and that Sony isnt selling games.
> 
> More consoles sold = more games sold as well.


There are more users as Xbox is now Xbox + PC.

MS$ gives no shit about the console price as it did one for 300$.

More console <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< 300$ console + game pass + PC users, where M$ can take money.

More users= more revenue.

More consoles is not more users per default, not anymore.

Sony still thinks that more exclusivity = more money, sure sure.

I am going to enjoy them getting crush financially when they believe exclusivity is the one to go.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm surprised Dad of War 2 is so close to release. Guess it's not gonna be a complete engine overhaul so they're using what they already have. 

Now drop the shitty ranged enemies, drop the retarded semi-lock on, drop the "autopilot to enemy" attacks, develop the dodge offset that you didn't tell anyway you had and give him more fucking weapons.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now drop the shitty ranged enemies, drop the retarded semi-lock on, drop the "autopilot to enemy" attacks, develop the dodge offset that you didn't tell anyway you had and give him more fucking weapons.


Drop the fact that you can't be back stabbed by enemies.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm surprised Dad of War 2 is so close to release. Guess it's not gonna be a complete engine overhaul so they're using what they already have.


Miles Morales 2.0


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 16, 2020)

Buying a PS5 for my little brothers will be an excellent gift.

Well, I will enjoy it as well.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 16, 2020)

BOI OF WAR


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

@Karma  and one last hint, you know why there is a 399$ PS5 because well you will lose the second-hand game market and they will get all the 80EUR themselves.

on PC I don't care as we have gray market key sales and HB.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Jesus. Euros getting shafted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Definitely getting Demon's Souls at launch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

80 fucking euros for Demon Souls. No thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus. Euros getting shafted.


Now  A game on PS crap is 70$ and 70$ is now 80EUR.

Fuck off Sony. 1$ =0.85 EUR



Reminder Cyberpunk is 60EUR >>> any game that Sony will release in 2020-2021.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

These prices are making a strong case for xbox pass


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Wait its 70 bucks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Anyone telling me games need to cost close to 100 fucking euros is absolutely out of his fucking mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2020)

What's the £ price


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wait its 70 bucks


80EUR and that is 95$ as of now 

I told you that Xbox will crush them financially.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2020)

Feel underwhelmed at the showcase. Feels so similar to their PlayStation Access.

Final fantasy looks dope though

God of war announcement is cool but aren't we past that whole just logo and name reveal bullshit? Stupid to end the event on that


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's the £ price


70£


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Now  A game on PS crap is 70$ and 70$ is now 80EUR.
> 
> Fuck off Sony. 1$ =0.85 EUR
> 
> ...


Y’all too excited about this fucking game. Calm down. 

I’m more looking forward to Horizon and this Spider-Man DLC than anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 80EUR and that is 95$ as of now
> 
> I told you that Xbox will crush them financially.


Their game prices are going up too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Their game prices are going up too.



They're banking on xbox pass. which would be a great deal considering these prices.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Nintendo fucking splooshing their pantsu by these prices by the way.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2020)

How long ago was it when games got bumped to $59.99? PS3 or PS4?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo fucking splooshing their pantsu by these prices by the way.


There is a rumor of a Switch Pro that does 4k with DLSS 2.0 or 3.0


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're banking on xbox pass. which would be a great deal considering these prices.


Yeah if you wanted the games on pass or on Xbox. Microsoft has shit exclusives and most of them are on PC. There’s no reason not to just play them there. 

FF16 looks like more of the same silly, tired shit. So sick of Square


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2020)

Harry Potter rpg is a potential goldmine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> How long ago was it when games got bumped to $59.99? PS3 or PS4?


Games were 64$ on N64 soooo


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> How long ago was it when games got bumped to $59.99? PS3 or PS4?







*But we also sell more games in 2020 and I mean much more than in the 90s.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah if you wanted the games on pass or on Xbox. Microsoft has shit exclusives and most of them are on PC. There’s no reason not to just play them there.



Saying it's a good deal for casuals. Which is where the money is. Most peeps here wont even consider an Xbone cuz like you said, everything's on PC anyways. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> FF16 looks like more of the same silly, tired shit. So sick of Square



Last time I played a similar FF was FF6 so dunno whatchoo talking about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Saying it's a good deal for casuals. Which is where the money is. Most peeps here wont even consider an Xbone cuz like you said, everything's on PC anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I played a similar FF was FF6 so dunno whatchoo talking about.


It was part of the presentation I think. It looks like FF12 with the combat from FF7R. I want a turn based FF game or at least some 14 style shit. 14 is wonderful, but I am tired of Square trying to be everybody else. They perfected the JRPG and now they’re scared of them. 

Meanwhile Atlus is over here counting money


----------



## Marvel (Sep 16, 2020)

500 bucks for the disc version.

What da fuckkkkk.

So if you wanted to play your PS4 games and or Blu-Ray movies you'd have to get that version.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It was part of the presentation I think. It looks like FF12 with the combat from FF7R. I want a turn based FF game or at least some 14 style shit. 14 is wonderful, but I am tired of Square trying to be everybody else. They perfected the JRPG and now they’re scared of them.



Funny you say that cause if rumors are true, this is FF14 team's game.

Anyway, do you actually remember when 12 came out? And that 12 is actually extremely similar to 14 visually? Final Fantasy has been the same tired old shit since 13, single player considered. This looks like the first different step in over a decade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It was part of the presentation I think. It looks like FF12 with the combat from FF7R. I want a turn based FF game or at least some 14 style shit. 14 is wonderful, but I am tired of Square trying to be everybody else. They perfected the JRPG and now they’re scared of them.
> 
> Meanwhile Atlus is over here counting money



14 is still being supported. 7Remake Combat is honestly good. I prefer turn-based combat too, but there are honestly enough other options out there. 

Atlus counting money with a highschool dating sim. SMTV wont do Persona numbers.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Saying it's a good deal for casuals. Which is where the money is. Most peeps here wont even consider an Xbone cuz like you said, everything's on PC anyways.


Casuals want to play FIFA and Madden not Demons Souls  so they will get the cheapest version the 300$ and FIFA and Madden are free thanks to games pass that is integrated with Ea play.

Sorry, the 10 games that they have as exclusivity will not make the difference not anymore, not when EU has to pay 95$ for Demon Souls.

I want to play Demon Souls this and the PS3 versions, I am not paying 595$ just to play one game.

I will wait for a port or for emulation.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 80EUR and that is 95$ as of now
> 
> *I told you that Xbox will crush them financially*.



Xbox one sales 50 *million* (estimate)

Playstation 4 sales 110.4 *million *




Maybe they do better on the games front.







Trash Box is nothing to Sony or Nintendo. Shits not changing


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Xbox one sales 50 *million* (estimate)
> 
> Playstation 4 sales 110.4 *million *
> 
> ...


What I am talking and what he is talking.

Read the other comments.

You want sales:

Here's a little perspective: *GTA V* almost made more than Take-Two's entire *microtransaction* revenues for the first two quarters of the year combined (Take-Two pulled in $313.78 million in *microtransactions* in Q1'20 and $318.38 million in Q2'20).

The revenue of GTA V in shark cards is equal to Sony selling 10M at 60$ of GOW, which is only for 6m in 2020.

If Microsoft will have 200M game pass subscribers in 2025 and they all pay 15$ per month that will give M$ 3.6B$ only from that is the equivalent of 60M copies sold at 60$ per exclusive game.

As a perspective Spiderman is 13M. GOW is 12, HZD is 10, TLU 10 that is 45m all time.

So game pass can make more than the 4-5 best selling exclusive in the entire PS4 era in one year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah. Xbox has a good sell on their hands, but they wont crush shit. Games still matter. Even with the garbage PS3 campaign, PS3 was catching up to the 360 (and maybe even surpassed it) through the sheer power of its exclusives.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny you say that cause if rumors are true, this is FF14 team's game.
> 
> Anyway, do you actually remember when 12 came out? And that 12 is actually extremely similar to 14 visually? Final Fantasy has been the same tired old shit since 13, single player considered. This looks like the first different step in over a decade.


I heard them say it’s not the director though. We remember how 14 used to look. Those boys need some adult supervision


----------



## Akira1993 (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, the PS5 matches the price of the Xbox Series X according to BBC News Technology.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I heard them say it’s not the director though. We remember how 14 used to look. Those boys need some adult supervision



Not much info yet, let's see how it goes. Anything that's not Nomura is a plus in my book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not much info yet, let's see how it goes. Anything that's not Nomura is a plus in my book.


Yeah. They need to put him back at an easel and leave the directing and characters to someone else


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Hold up


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What I am talking and what he is talking.
> 
> Read the other comments.
> 
> ...




Gamepass will make them some money for sure. 

But Sony knows what they are doing trust me.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Gamepass will make them some money for sure.
> 
> But Sony knows what they are doing trust me.


...

So you know what they are doing LOL.

I just gave you a financial prognostic.

Xbox Game Pass hits *10 million* subscribers. Microsoft says more than *10 million* people now subscribe to Xbox Game Pass, its subscription service offering access to a growing selection of PC and Xbox Games. The service launched in 2017 with more than 100 Xbox games for $9.99 per month.Apr 29, 2020

This was before the new Xbox and Xcloud.


LOL


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2020)

Lmao 70$ for one game on top of online services??? Gtfo with this shit. 

And i thought a stupid cartridge from Nintendo that costs $60 was retarded. This is even worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Gamepass will make them some money for sure.
> 
> But Sony knows what they are doing trust me.


M$ is worth 1.5T

: 143 billion USD (2020)

They know what they are doing.



Sony asks 95$ for Demon Souls in Europe and the PS5 will be 650EUR with taxes.

No, they don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

FF16 looks like the same old shit? Wtf? FF16 looks like old school FF. More magic and swords, less techno steampunk.


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

Also gotta notice, pricing the digital PS5 the same as the smaller Xbox was a smart movie.

The smaller cheaper Xbox isn’t packing the same hardware as the X, it’s less powerful. The digital PS5 is the same hardware as the disc drive PS5.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2020)

Sony won.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Games were 64$ on N64 soooo


Yes but they were not selling 150M copies per game as Gta V sold.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> The smaller cheaper Xbox isn’t packing the same hardware as the X, it’s less powerful. The digital PS5 is the same hardware as the disc drive PS5.


That also does not have a drive aka you will only buy the game at 95$ no second hand game so sure they won


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes but they were not selling 150M copies per game as Gta V sold.


That’s because consumers were smarter back then and didn’t buy the same fucking game 3 times


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That’s because consumers were smarter back then and didn’t buy the same fucking game 3 times


LOL no there were not so many games and gamers were not so many.

Also, what are you talking about Nintendork buy the same game for 20 years, it is called pokemon.

GTA V from PS3 and PC is nothing alike.


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Sony won.


Too soon to say bud. They both played this right, both sides have a particular leg up on each other. Xbox has its insane BC/Enhancements, more powerful hardware, priced lower than honestly what it should be considering what its packing. The game pass program. But it does lacks exclusives out the gate.

PlayStation just brings what people want, which is game annoucements and exclusives day one.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> through the sheer power of its exclusives.


Beleive that, sure.

Like there are no exclusivities on Xbox aka not on PS.

You guys don't get it, Xbox is now PC + Series S and S + game pass.

Sales of games made by MS$ on PC or Xbox are sales.

Sony's PS4 best title is at 16M.

M$ best title is at :
Minecraft *unit* sales worldwide 2016-2020. Since its release in 2011, Minecraft has recorded worldwide sales of over 200 *million* units, making it one of the best-selling games of all time along with other legendary games such as Tetris and Grand Theft Auto V.Aug 26, 2020

It sol from June 2016 100M LOL.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL no there were not so many games and gamers were not so many.
> 
> Also, what are you talking about Nintendork buy the same game for 20 years, it is called pokemon.
> 
> GTA V from PS3 and PC is nothing alike.


Pokémon is not a micro transaction laden shithole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Beleive that, sure.
> 
> Like there are no exclusivities on Xbox aka not on PS.
> 
> ...


Minecraft isn’t an exclusive wtf are you even doing right now with this lame defense


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pokémon is not a micro transaction laden shithole.


What are you talking about?

Fans will have to pony up $29.99 for an expansion pass. That's in addition to $60 for each original *game*. An optional online subscription service *costs* $19.99 per year. *Pokémon* enthusiasts who want both "*Sword" and "Shield*" expansions will have to pay about $60 in total.


LOL


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Minecraft isn’t an exclusive wtf are you even doing right now with this lame defense


Its their IP FFS they don't need to be exclusive



Ren. said:


> You guys don't get it, Xbox is now PC + Series S and S + game pass.




The funny thing is that they sold it even on PS4 .

They sold 100M copies from 2016


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Fans will have to pony up $29.99 for an expansion pass. That's in addition to $60 for each original *game*. An optional online subscription service *costs* $19.99 per year. *Pokémon* enthusiasts who want both "*Sword" and "Shield*" expansions will have to pay about $60 in total.
> 
> ...



Thats 3 charges one of which is story content. It’s not just buying cash to fuck around in a casino and give the ass clowns at Rockstar money


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

Exclusives are powerful, but I think you guys might be underestimating Microsoft.

Just the sheer clarity they have brought to the table lately with what the Xbox can do, how much it’s going to be, when you can buy it/pre order compared to Sony has been insane.

I found out what day one exclusives and when I could pre order the PS5 through Geoff Keighley on Twitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> Exclusives are powerful, but I think you guys might be underestimating Microsoft.
> 
> Just the sheer clarity they have brought to the table lately with what the Xbox can do, how much it’s going to be, when you can buy it/pre order compared to Sony has been insane.
> 
> I found out what day one exclusives and when I could pre order the PS5 through Geoff Keighley on Twitter.


Why does Halo look like shit then?


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

That shit should’ve been in the fucking conference lol


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why does Halo look like shit then?


I’m speaking marketing wise, but I didn’t think Halo looked all that bad.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thats 3 charges one of which is story content. It’s not just buying cash to fuck around in a casino and give the ass clowns at Rockstar money


LOL a game that looks like shit is split in 2 for 120 and you need to pay another 60$ + 30$ for online

So 210$ for a game.

I own GTAV 15EUR on Steam, free on EPIC.

What are you even talking about ...

I don't play GTA online.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2020)

Xbox is more impressive I admit but that shit will cost like $700 here including taxes. 

The online services and game prices are ridiculous too. Its like digital robbery. Lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2020)

Thing is you could have told me the Xbox would suck my dick and I wouldn’t buy it because Spider-Man isn’t there, Horizon isn’t there, Persona, isn’t there and a lot of the Japanese devs aren’t as enthusiastic about MS. 

I go where the games I want to play are and Sony and Nintendo have consistently been those systems. I’ve never saw an XBox game I wanted or had to have. There isn’t one. 

Ren wants to bring up Minecraft like this is some kind of killer app. Okay. It runs on watches and Microsoft will let anything run it. It doesn’t draw anyone to the console and there are skins for it not even available on their own console (the Mario one).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> M$ is worth 1.5T
> 
> : 143 billion USD (2020)
> 
> ...



Which people will buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2020)

Who gives a single shit about Minecraft in here? That shit doesn't even have any bearing on consoles wars, it sells on the strength of its appeal to kids and the fact that it's on fucking everywhere. Fucking Switch has it. .


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thing is you could have told me the Xbox would suck my dick and I wouldn’t buy it because Spider-Man isn’t there, Horizon isn’t there, Persona, isn’t there and a lot of the Japanese devs aren’t as enthusiastic about MS.
> 
> I go where the games I want to play are and Sony and Nintendo have consistently been those systems. I’ve never saw an XBox game I wanted or had to have. There isn’t one.
> 
> Ren wants to bring up Minecraft like this is some kind of killer app. Okay. It runs on watches and Microsoft will let anything run it. It doesn’t draw anyone to the console and there are skins for it not even available on their own console (the Mario one).


STALKER 2 is there, so is Fable IV, Wasteland 3 is there, Microsoft Flight Simulator is there, Elder Ring will be there, Avowed, Psychonauts 2, Age of Empire 2-4 will be there, Hellblade will be there.

Just because you play 3 games that does not mean all the rest do the same.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Who gives a single shit about Minecraft in here? That shit doesn't even have any bearing on consoles wars, it sells on the strength of its appeal to kids and the fact that it's on fucking everywhere. Fucking Switch has it. .


100M copies, all the money goes to Xbox division TF are you all on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2020)

Minecraft, Mario, Sonic, and Fortnite are the worst game franchises of all time


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Which people will buy.


Yes sure Demon Souls will sell 10M with 95$ and 500$ for a console, sure bud.

Between This shit remake not made by From Software and Elden Ring, I can bet you 100$ that Elden Ring will crush Demons Souls Remake's sales!

And so you know I own all Souls games including BB and Demon Souls for PS3 and I will not buy this crap but I will pre-order Elden Ring as I did Cyberpunk.

Don't confuse a From Software product with a remake done by Sony and sold for 95$ a buck.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Mario, Sonic


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Simon said:


> I’m speaking marketing wise, but I didn’t think Halo looked all that bad.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

Why is Craig not an emote?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OLK (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok so what got announced? I know FF16, GoW2, DMC5, anything else?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

OLK said:


> Ok so what got announced? I know FF16, GoW2, DMC5, anything else?


Harry Potter's new game was the most impressive.

GOW2 was a logo FFS.


----------



## Karma (Sep 16, 2020)

OLK said:


> Ok so what got announced? I know FF16, GoW2, DMC5, anything else?


Silent Hill


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2020)

Karma said:


> Silent Hill



Wait, nani!!?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait, nani!!?


He is trolling ... 

In fact they announced MGS6


----------



## Ren. (Sep 16, 2020)

They made a mistake they said.

Yes, tell this beforehand, sure Sony.

See you in 1-3years on PC.


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

I love Demon’s Souls more than most of you losers, but it’s not Spider Man or God of War.

The souls franchise is huge, don’t get me wrong, but it’s not THAT huge.


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

It’s not their flag ship system seller is what I’m saying


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 16, 2020)

Sony.
Won.

No debate.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2020)

Sony won big time (vs xbox)

PC + PS5 + Switch ~Pro and Im good till 2027+


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2020)

Oop, I take back what I said about pricing, Series S is $299, I was thinking it was $399.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2020)

Pre ordered ps5 disc edition before it was sold out in my country 

Speaking of which, it was announced pre-orders start tomorrow, but we were able to preorder within 2 hours of the presentation ?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> STALKER 2 is there, so is Fable IV, Wasteland 3 is there, Microsoft Flight Simulator is there, Elder Ring will be there, Avowed, Psychonauts 2, Age of Empire 2-4 will be there, Hellblade will be there.



None of these are Xbox exclusives, they are all on the PC being released at the same time.  Meaning anyone with a working PC is wasting their money buying a box to put in front of their TV when with 2-minute video watching they can without moving the PC from their desk can still play their games on the PC.

Sony Games are pretty exclusive to the Sony console.  Maybe later going on PC, much later.  To play them you'll be getting that PS5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

So it's either 

Also on PC
Also on PS4
Well, this shit is kinda redundant now isn't it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2020)

RTX 3070/3080 is the biggest winner hardware wise 
4K@60-120 or 1440p@144+
PC CHADS 

Steam sales + PC Game Pass 
Gaben & Phil Spencer C-c-c-comboo 
EGS WHO


PS5 is a nice bonus for PC if you can/want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> None of these are Xbox exclusives, they are all on the PC being released at the same time.  Meaning anyone with a working PC is wasting their money buying a box to put in front of their TV when with 2-minute video watching they can without moving the PC from their desk can still play their games on the PC.
> 
> Sony Games are pretty exclusive to the Sony console.  Maybe later going on PC, much later.  To play them you'll be getting that PS5.



A bunch of PS5 games just got confirmed to be on PS4 and/or PC too tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2020)

was it mentioned that Sony price for Demons Souls in Europe is* 80 *eurorinos ???

edit: oh yeah it was


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2020)

If only Square would grow some balls and confirm FFVIIRemake on PC and confirm Part 2 will be out on PC the same date it'll be out on PS5 I'd never even contemplate this shit. 

Modern day Sony games can be nice but they're not system seller nice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2020)

my take:
PC = best multiplat by a long shot .. in both graphics/fps and game prices/sales .. Gamepass is on PC also with ~EA pass .. take the RTX pill 
sometime you will need to wait until timed exclusive runs out, but worth it

PS5 - exclusives only (not the timed ones like FF7R (or even Horizon), but full exclusives), but some good ones there

Xbox - either if no gaming PC or purely for BC with past-gen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Stroke the PCock my friends, soon you will learn that the new price tag applies to you as well.

We all suffer together.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Stroke the PCock my friends, soon you will learn that the new price tag applies to you as well.
> 
> We all suffer together.


Gaben will keep me safe


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

With that said, PS5 preordered. Demon’s Souls, Control, and AC day one for me.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Preorders are up on Amazon for those trying to grab one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2020)

I had a chance to get one at Target but my dumbass thought it would be better to get one from Best Buy, which wouldn’t let me checkout for 2 hours 

Then as soon as it pops up on Amazon, I snagged one no problem


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 17, 2020)

The euro price tag for the games is fucking bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Then as soon as it pops up on Amazon, I snagged one no problem


Praise Jeff, Amazon better equipped to handle half the world's population trying to buy a single item.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> None of these are Xbox exclusives, they are all on the PC being released at the same time.


And again Xbox is not PS


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> To play them you'll be getting that PS5.


And you think a PC player will buy a box to play games?

NO, but they will play those games from Xbox on PC and give them money.

Sony will be losing the money from PC.



Simon said:


> Stroke the PCock my friends, soon you will learn that the new price tag applies to you as well.
> 
> We all suffer together.


Suck the PS penis some more and they will give us 95$ price tags.
No thanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2020)

I've been trying to pre-order for the past hour.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> I love Demon’s Souls more than most of you losers, but it’s not Spider Man or God of War.
> 
> The souls franchise is huge, don’t get me wrong, but it’s not THAT huge.


WTF are talking about I have 1000h in only 2 of those Soul game.

Spider man and GOW means shit to me.

Batman shits on that Spiderman game and GOW, I prefer the first 3.

Soul francize shits on those 2 every day Sony fan boy.

If we are talking about IP I prefer TW and Cyberpunk that also shits on those 2.

Souls games are a genre, your 2 games hold no candle they sold what 22M both LOL.

When I mean a genre, I mean that there are 30 other games that imitate those 5 games.



Simon said:


> It’s not their flag ship system seller is what I’m saying


No one gives a shit about System selles o well fanboys do.

I don't understand how can there be a hardware fanboy, I only want the best and that is not a console.


Simon said:


> We all suffer together.


NOPE.



Freechoice said:


>


And PC is expensive

Look at this shit, 95$ for a game, 109 for a controller ...

The golden standard was 50EUR for TW3 and 60EUR for Cyberpunk so no game from Sony will be ever worth even 60EUR.

My hyper X cloud was half of this headset and the quality is much better.
Mechanic keyboard and 16k DPI mouse and just a bit more that one controller.

Yes not buying this at all.


I will get a dual sense for PC but I am not paying 110$.

And for 500$ I want to buy a new CPU + motherboard.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

How can PS fans tell me that PC is expensive when they are paying 95$ for an expansion like Miles Morales while CYberpunk 2077 is 60EUR and DRM free LOL.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And you think a PC player will buy a box to play games?
> 
> NO, but they will play those games from Xbox on PC and give them money.
> 
> ...


I think plenty of PC gamers, including me, will buy a box to play said box exclusives. It's not Sony establishing a new price tag for games, it's been a long time coming. At the end of the day publishers have been hinting at a increased price tag for a couple years now, and we will vote with our wallets.


Ren. said:


> WTF are talking about I have 1000h in only 2 of those Soul game.
> 
> Spider man and GOW means shit to me.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you smoking tonight Ren.

I wasn't trying to say the God of War or Spider Man are better franchises than Souls games, I'm saying their more well known to the average consumer, I can't really describe it or put it in words, but I guess I would describe the GoW and Spider Man franchises as cultural phenomenons, similar to something akin to Skyrim. Everyone knows about it. Those are flag ship upfront system selling games that are appealing to the general consumer/gamer.

I constantly see you ranting about PC gaming dude, consoles are convenient enclose ecosystems that people like being apart of. PC gaming is never going to be at a level of stream line convenience consoles bring to the market. You plug the fuckers in and play, no hassle.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

I can't believe I was called a PlayStation fanboy, I've been praising the Xbox more than the PS5 the last two months.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> I think plenty of PC gamers, including me, will buy a box to play said box exclusives. It's not Sony establishing a new price tag for games, it's been a long time coming. At the end of the day publishers have been hinting at a increased price tag for a couple years now, and we will vote with our wallets.


You are not a PC gamer, please.

A PC gamer is the one that does not let a piece of hardware dictate his actions and goes for the cheapest prices on hardware and software + performance. He is not about streamlining as that is not today the same.

My Geforce NOw is exactly that press a button and the game runs LOL.

The publisher is selling 10M at 60$ that is 600M$, you are naive to think they are doing so because the games are more expensive to make.



Simon said:


> What the fuck are you smoking tonight Ren.


It is morning.



Simon said:


> wasn't trying to say the God of War or Spider Man are better franchises than Souls games, I'm saying their more well known to the average consumer, I can't really describe it or put it in words, but I guess I would describe the GoW and Spider Man franchises as cultural phenomenons, similar to something akin to Skyrim. Everyone knows about it. Those are flag ship upfront system selling games that are appealing to the general consumer/gamer.


I know that.



Simon said:


> I constantly see you ranting about PC gaming dude, consoles are convenient enclose ecosystems that people like being apart of. PC gaming is never going to be at a level of stream line convenience consoles bring to the market. You plug the fuckers in and play, no hassle.


I am not rating my boy I just don't like exclusives so yeah Sony is the target for me, we can switch it to Nintendork and M$ of the past.

All about the games but you guys talk about A box all day long.
When we talk about GPU we talk about performance per $ you guys talk about the games that have nothing to do with the hardware.

Gamestop 

4 years and Gamestop is gone.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *PC gamer is the one that does not let a piece of hardware dictate his actions.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


>


Until your shit isn't compatible with the game and you have to shell out more money. 

Like this is the number one reason people still deal with consoles, it's just easier on the whole, you spend 200 - 500 dollars one time and unless the game breaks or there is some slightly updated model you keep that same console and it will run every game you need it to for 5-8 years. 

There are computer components that cost multiple times more than consoles that aren't even out yet.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


>


You said that you are a PC gamer, most of those choose the hardware based on performance.

You are choosing it based on 3 games aka software that can run on all those but is gardened by Sony with a price tag of 95$.

And some of you have the balls to say that PC gaming is expensive.

Sony Miles Morales is not worth 95$ when Cyberpunk is 60EUR.

Also, PC gamers are most from not the west, and there we have regional prices so the game Cyberpunk costs 22$ in Argentina so no Argentinian will not buy a 1000$ PS5 to pay 95$ aka half is a paycheck for a game.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

@Ren over here white knighting PC gaming, rocking his RTX 2080Ti that he dropped $1,200 for and Nvidia pulled the rug out from under him and announced a card that offers same level of performance for $600 cheaper.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sony Miles Morales is not worth 95$ when Cyberpunk is 60EUR.


It's the full Spiderman game with DLC? Are you getting paid to suck this game's dick so much? Seriously you've never even played Cyberpunk and you don't have a single review to go off of but you're caught up in all this hype like it's going to be the second coming. Probably a year after release no one will even talk about that game anymore unless there's extensive online or DLC support. 

Really getting sick of how gamers over hype everything so hard like this some of the time and then get mad when people are normal excited for other stuff.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There are computer components that cost multiple times more than consoles that aren't even out yet.


Mate, you pay 95$ per game, 5 gamers like that means 500$ what are you gys smoking.

We already had a dude that paid 500$ for peripherals + 500$ for the console + 200$ for 1T external SSD.
 60$ per Y for PS+ let's say 300$ per 3 years.

1500$ just for the console + online.

And 5 exclusives will get it another 500$/

That is 2K$, how is that cheap.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> @Ren over here white knighting PC gaming, rocking his RTX 2080Ti that he dropped $1,200 for and Nvidia pulled the rug out from under him and announced a card that offers same level of performance for $600 cheaper.


Neah mate geforce now is more that  I need for RTX.

I did not buy that shit, I will be buying a 3070 next year >> PS5.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's the full Spiderman game with DLC? Are you getting paid to suck this game's dick so much? Seriously you've never even played Cyberpunk and you don't have a single review to go off of but you're caught up in all this hype like it's going to be the second coming. Probably a year after release no one will even talk about that game anymore unless there's extensive online or DLC support.


It is the same fucking engine.

I can bet with you that Cyberpunk mopes the floor on revies, sales, popularity, whatever you want with Spider Shit.

No mate they are just giving me DRM free for 60EUR and probably the best game of 2020.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> RTX 2080Ti that he dropped $1,200


I am not a PS fan who spends 95$ on a game and 1000$ on console + peripherals  + 300$ for online FFS.

And if I want to play their let's say 10 exclusives I pay 950$ for 10 games.

Sorry, you were saying about me not buying the 20series crap!

Mates when I get a new PC I will have access instant to my big library that has more than 3000 titles.

You after spending 1500$ will have to forge ~100$ to play fucking Miles Morales.

AND PC GAMING iS EXPENSIVE.



Freechoice said:


>



Look at this shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate, you pay 95$ per game, 5 gamers like that means 500$ what are you gys smoking.
> 
> We already had a dude that paid 500$ for peripherals + 500$ for the console + 200$ for 1T external SSD.
> 60$ per Y for PS+ let's say 300$ per 3 years.
> ...


I don't have a single add on for my PS4. I have the controller it came with, the cord that controller came with even and that's it. It's a PS4 Slim 1 TB. Not everyone is going to buy all of that shit.

And bro since March I have bought

Animal Crossing 59.99
Persona 5 Royal Special Edition 100$ (I think)
Mario Oramai King 59.99
Granblue Fantasy Versus 59.99
BlazBlue Crosstag 59.99
Xenoblade 1 59.99
Mario 3D All Stars 59.99
Ghosts of Tsushima 59.99
Final Fantasy 14 and all expansions plus subscription 100$

That's close to 620$ on games in less than a year, I will drop a few games if they all went up in price, but I'm still using the same tank of gas from May or April right now if you're working and have no kids eating up your money it's not that bad for something to go up ten dollars when they have roughly been the same price since 2000 with the exception of the N64. Gamers are used to shelling out money for games. It's an expensive hobby. Ten more dollars won't stop most people. It won't stop me.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You said that you are a PC gamer, most of those choose the hardware based on performance.
> 
> You are choosing it based on 3 games aka software that can run on all those but is gardened by Sony with a price tag of 95$.
> 
> ...


Yes I built a PC, do I game on it often? Not really. Mostly for obscure shit that never comes to consoles or multiplayer shooters. Yes I'm not going to generalize and say most people build PC's to get the most optimal experience possible, but I'll humor you and go along with it.

PC gaming, specially high end builds, is expensive. There's no denying that.

I don't really take sides, I love games and I'm partly a collector of all things gaming, but I'm at a point in life were I don't care about getting the most insane performance possible. Two games I'm excited for are native 4K/60fps on these new consoles. That's awesome, I'm good to go.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's close to 620$ on games in less than a year, I will drop a few games if they all went up in price, but I'm still using the same tank of gas from May or April right now. Gamers are used to shelling out money for games. It's an expensive hobby. Ten more dollars won't stop most people. It won't stop me.


That was this year not when games will cost 95$ and I am talking about the regions that are not the USA, UK Etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Yes I built a PC, do I game on it often? Not really. Mostly for obscure shit that never comes to consoles or multiplayer shooters. Yes I'm not going to generalize and say most people build PC's to get the most optimal experience possible, but I'll humor you and go along with it.
> 
> PC gaming, specially high end builds, is expensive. There's no denying that.
> 
> I don't really take sides, I love games and I'm partly a collector of all things gaming, but I'm at a point in life were I don't care about getting the most insane performance possible. Two games I'm excited for are native 4K/60fps on these new consoles. That's awesome, I'm good to go.


People act like if they squeeze out something over 60 frames they're going to finally cum or reach enlightenment or both.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Not sure what currency @Ren. is converting to, but Spider Man is $50 USD, It's the cheapest PS5 game.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Yes I built a PC, do I game on it often? Not really. Mostly for obscure shit that never comes to consoles or multiplayer shooters. Yes I'm not going to generalize and say most people build PC's to get the most optimal experience possible, but I'll humor you and go along with it.
> 
> PC gaming, specially high end builds, is expensive. There's no denying that.
> 
> I don't really take sides, I love games and I'm partly a collector of all things gaming, but I'm at a point in life were I don't care about getting the most insane performance possible. Two games I'm excited for are native 4K/60fps on these new consoles. That's awesome, I'm good to go.


I am talking about 3070 so not high end LOL.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That was this year not when games will cost 95$ and I am talking about the regions that are not the USA, UK Etc.


Where are you getting this 95? Games cost like 69.99 from what I am seeing.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not sure what currency @Ren. is converting to, but Spider Man is $50 USD, It's the cheapest PS5 game.


It is EU mate, which is 80 EUR aka 95$.

You know the European union.

If I go to Argentina and Brasil it is not even funny.

This is why people use PCs, these prices are shit.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus. Euros getting shafted.





Freechoice said:


>


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mate, you pay 95$ per game, 5 gamers like that means 500$ what are you gys smoking.
> 
> We already had a dude that paid 500$ for peripherals + 500$ for the console + 200$ for 1T external SSD.
> 60$ per Y for PS+ let's say 300$ per 3 years.
> ...





Ren. said:


> It is EU mate, which is 80 EUR aka 95$.
> 
> You know the European union.
> 
> ...


Fucking sucks to live in Europe then hahaaaaaa

My total came out at $600.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Fucking sucks to live in Europe then hahaaaaaa
> 
> My total came out at $600.


SO PS will get no money.

Fucking sucks, really now.

This is why PC dominates WW, and when  Publishers talks about Piracy I am like dog, in Argentina you are asking what O yes half a salary for your Spider shit game and 1000$ for a box.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Also I don't think I've ever spent more than $180 at once on video games. I don't think the average consumer is shitting every dime they have on controllers, remotes, headsets, and whatnot at once.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is EU mate, which is 80 EUR aka 95$.
> 
> You know the European union.
> 
> ...



You better find someone in the US you trust and have them sneak you one lmao


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Also I don't think I've ever spent more than $180 at once on video games. I don't think the average consumer is shitting every dime they have on controllers, remotes, headsets, and whatnot at once.


I only have bought TW3, Cyberpunk, Sekiro, Fallen Order, and M&bII full price in the past 5 years so meh


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am talking about 3070 so not high end LOL.


I can't wait to order my RTX 3070 and start gaming on it, just plug it into the wall and plaaaaaaaaaaaaay. So much cheaper. Praise PC gaming hallelujah!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You better find someone in the US you trust and have them sneak you one lmao


Or I don't buy this shit and problem solved.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

I do feel bad for the rest of the world though, this price change that publishers are pushing is going to hit everyone, even PC gaming. Europe, Cananda, etc are getting screwed.

I'm curious what Nintendo is going to do though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> I do feel bad for the rest of the world though, this price change that publishers are pushing is going to hit everyone, even PC gaming. Europe, Cananda, etc are getting screwed.
> 
> I'm curious what Nintendo is going to do though.


Nintendo is going to do nothing more than likely. They're going to shell out Pokemon and Mario shit and announce a new Fire Emblem probably early next year. 

Maybe we'll get Persona Scramble before the year ends? 

Oh and they're killing the 3DS


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

I do find it very weird that publishers are pushing a higher price tag now. People aren't happy about it and it plays against this all digital future that the big three/publishers are starting to establish.

People are going to be more enticed to buy physical games that are cheaper and can trade in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> I do find it very weird that publishers are pushing a higher price tag now. People aren't happy about it and it plays against this all digital future that the big three/publishers are starting to establish.
> 
> People are going to be more enticed to buy physical games that are cheaper and can trade in.


Not if they didn't buy a console that supports them.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not if they didn't buy a console that supports them.


Big oof to anyone who buys digital and didn't know.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Big oof to anyone who buys digital and didn't know.


I'm probably going to do it to keep me from trading games in, games still go on sale on Sony all the time anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nintendo is going to do nothing more than likely. They're going to shell out Pokemon and Mario shit and announce a new Fire Emblem probably early next year.
> 
> Maybe we'll get Persona Scramble before the year ends?
> 
> Oh and they're killing the 3DS



Any luck, those Switch Pro rumors and requests to Devs to optimize games to 4K are true.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No, not like HRZ. That was a genuine Sony exclusive that they legitimately chose to port to PC which was not typical of them at all. Jesus, you're dense.


I am not dense boys, I am messing with you.

Also again this was a mistake so was their Financial meeting for the new generation and they said they will explore the PC market with new games.

But sure I am dense.

O and PS5 is cheap with that 95$ Miles Morales 


Again NF and business view.

"We will explore expanding our first-party titles to the PC platform, in order to promote further growth in our profitability," Sony said in its report.


"PlayStation as their platform of choice. Targeted outcomes include growth in active users, stronger retention and a shorter cash conversion cycle, from which expanded cash flow can be expected. We will explore expanding our 1st party titles to the PC platform, in order to promote further growth in our profitability."


Ren. said:


> I will be waiting for it Sony on PC.
> 
> Mistake my ass.





You guys are so ignorant of this that I am laughing my ass when I see it. 


Page 43-Strategic Key Points, below the picture.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Any luck, those Switch Pro rumors and requests to Devs to optimize games to 4K are true.


Eh, I might not even bother with it at this point, unless it looks really fucking great


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't know where @Freechoice is from, i'm curious why everything is extremely expensive in his order.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Nevermind, AUD. I just noticed.

Ren, stop saying Spider Man is 95 euros ya nut.

edit: For those who don't know. Spider Man Miles Morales is $49.99 USD / €59.99


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Ren, stop saying Spider Man is 95 euros ya nut.





Ren. said:


> O and PS5 is cheap with that 95$ Miles Morales


You guys can't read ...



80EUR is 95$  94.42$ to be exact.



Simon said:


> $49.99 USD / €59.99


Even that would be 70$


Simon said:


> ya nut.



How the fuck is 50$ = 60EUR  SONY:


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You guys can't read ...
> 
> 
> 
> 80EUR is 95$  94.42$ to be exact.


Marvel's Spider Man Miles Morales *Ultimate Edition* is €79.99.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You guys can't read ...



So, who's gonna tell him?

Edit: Simon it is.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

It's so good to be back guys.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> Marvel's Spider Man Miles Morales *Ultimate Edition* is €79.99.


Yes and that would let me get skins and again 95$ or  70$ for a reskin of a 2018 game(September 7, 2018)

You can't make a new game in 2y and 6m, not one a new engine one.
In the past, that would be called an expansion to the game now it is a new game for 70$.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> It's so good to be back guys.



You just needed the appealing prospect to spend close to 600 bucks to be back on our gayming forum. 

Shit, man. If that's all it took, I could've made one for you myself.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, who's gonna tell him?





Ren. said:


> Even that would be 70$


 for a reskin of Spiderman 2018.


Simon said:


> Marvel's Spider Man Miles Morales *Ultimate Edition* is €79.99.




O you get remastered for 95$, o shit they added 4k textures to the 2018 game + its expansion.

And I am the dense one. 20 for 4k assets meanwhile Cyberpunk is free of charge, and 70$ for an expansion aka the same engine but new assets meanwhile  Blood and Whine managed it with well let's see 20EUR.

Simping for Sony as always.
Sure @Simon and @Deathbringerpt


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)

Jesus christ this thing is 4 inches taller than the PS4 Pro.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 17, 2020)

Simon said:


> I don't know where @Freechoice is from, i'm curious why everything is extremely expensive in his order.



It's not extremely expensive, the conversion rate it accurate for USD to AUD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm ashamed I didn't come up with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)

Paystation 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Paystation 5



They're adding "value".


----------



## Xebec (Sep 17, 2020)

you should see what they're charging poor australians


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

$750... okay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> $750... okay.





Jesus Christ, fucking next gen consoles will cost the same as a fucking car in Brazil.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, fucking next gen consoles will cost the same as a fucking car in Brazil.



Trade in your ps4 pro and get it for $500... What a bargain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

It does cost 500 euros in Portugal and the biggest retailers are offering payment plans with no interest so I guess it just depends on how shitty your own country is with shoving fees up your ass.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

I mean, those $750 pre order consoles have already sold out and are on the market for 1k+ at the moment. Some of them coming from employees themselves.

Can't get much shittier than that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> I mean, those $750 pre order consoles have already sold out and are on the market for 1k+ at the moment. Some of them coming from employees themselves.
> 
> Can't get much shittier than that.



Jesus fucking Christ. My GOD, that's hilarious.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. My GOD, that's hilarious.



People signed up for email notifications so they could get a pre order in but never received them until they were sold out.  And the people who did manage to pre order are getting it delivered in December 31 2021...

This has been a shitshow.


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 17, 2020)

EU prices include tax afaik

70$ * US tax = $77-80 = 69 euro
69*1.15 (EU tax ranges from 7-20%) = 80 Euro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)

they always included tax 
and they were 60 eur until this gen..
+20 eur out of thin air


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2020)

> *Ryan also said that of the thousands of games tested for PS4 backwards compatibility, “99 percent” can be played on the next console.* Sony also announced a new service called PS Plus Collection, which will offer *18 * PS4 first-party titles for download to subscribers to the PlayStation online service. It’s a tremendous freebie for anyone who plays their PlayStation online, and a good entry point for anyone new to Sony properties like “The Last of Us.”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2020)

Playstation 5 is 5000 reais


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 17, 2020)

PS4 (pre tax -> post tax)

$60 -> $70
52 e -> 60 e

PS5

$70 -> $80
69 e -> 80e

So you are right. Sony is treating $ = e . It should be 70 e


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> Playstation 5 is 5000 reais


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 17, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> you should see what they're charging poor australians





Big Bob said:


> $750... okay.



Again, it's as if no one listens. 

499 usd is $682 AUD. Adding 10% GST makes it $750 flat

America is weird in that it doesn't display tax on its prices. We do.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Again, it's as if no one listens.
> 
> 499 usd is $682 AUD. Adding 10% GST makes it $750 flat
> 
> America is weird in that it doesn't display tax on its prices. We do.



 

Why did you quote me in this. I know all this.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 17, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> Why did you quote me in this. I know all this.



My bad big fella, accident. Please forgive me


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2020)

How trustworthy is Ebay?

I found an Australian pre sale that's gonna be just below 4000 reais.


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2020)

The page


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2020)

Ebay's as legit as they come. The personal sellers...that can vary.

I wouldn't put much trust in that listing.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 17, 2020)

Ren: Nooooo... !!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm ashamed I didn't come up with this one.



As someone who plays mainly on PC, wasn't this always the case ?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> As someone who plays mainly on PC, wasn't this always the case ?



Just wait a few months or even weeks and the game will be discounted at retail or on some PSN sale.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Ren: Nooooo... !!


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 17, 2020)

I came to say FUCK U PlayStation
































I need to buy you.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Sep 17, 2020)

80€ is too much, good thing I only plan to buy one game (GoWR) and old games (TW3, Bloodborne, RDR2)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2020)

This guy legit got teary eyes for not being able to pre-order his toy.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy legit got teary eyes for not being able to pre-order his toy.


Zheahah


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy legit got teary eyes for not being able to pre-order his toy.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2020)

Joe crying like a baby again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2020)

Why the rush though? The launch titles are very few and it’s not worth spending $70 per game. 

Its better to wait for the Pro version tbh. Also, with this price hike, they should release full games with all additional content during launch. Fuck dlc and season pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Sep 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why the rush though? The launch titles are very few and it’s not worth spending $70 per game.
> 
> Its better to wait for the Pro version tbh. Also, with this price hike, they should release full games with all additional content during launch. Fuck dlc and season pass.


but i don't wanna wait


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 17, 2020)

Is there any room for an Xbox fan in this thread? No worries I have no intentions in buying a PlayStation I’m just lonely


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why the rush though? The launch titles are very few and it’s not worth spending $70 per game.
> 
> Its better to wait for the Pro version tbh. Also, with this price hike, they should release full games with all additional content during launch. Fuck dlc and season pass.



1) people don't want to wait and still want to play Spiderman/PS4 games like Cyberpunk on PS5 as soon as possible
2) if you get your hands on a PS5 at launch when it's out of stock, you can resell and get yourself a nice profit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I can make room for you


Friendship 

So do you guys now believe that an old generation holding back the new one is a bad argument?


----------



## Xebec (Sep 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 1) people don't want to wait and still want to play Spiderman/PS4 games like Cyberpunk on PS5 as soon as possible
> 2) if you get your hands on a PS5 at launch when it's out of stock, you can resell and get yourself a nice profit.


Dam straight I've been waiting  for cyberpunk and yakuza all year


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2020)

Bad news guys...





SakuraLover16 said:


> Is there any room for an Xbox fan in this thread? No worries I have no intentions in buying a PlayStation I’m just lonely



I'm getting both...eventually.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That is not news, if you will get 100 games compatible from the PS4 with PS5, that will be news.


That is news.  The rumor was true backwards compatibility.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Only for the naive that was news.
> Sony does not want compatibility and they don't care.
> 
> They want to remake games like Demon Souls and ask 95$ for that. Can't blame them for that as the Cell architecture was crap aka PS3.
> ...


What do you mean "only for the naive that was news"?  That was clearly a legitimate rumor since they wrote an article about it  That was a huge draw for people buying the PS5 right away.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Really people believed that PS5 will compatible with PS5?


If PS5 isn't compatible with PS5 games then that would be the biggest con in the gaming world


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2020)

is it time to put Ren. on ignore ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Rarely have I seen a nerd happily suck his own dick so hard while claiming (a.k.a talking to himself) as some grand visionary of gaming.

--snip--


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

You know what, I forgot I can't change consumer's minds that is why marketing exists for consumers to be well "informed". >>>


Mider T said:


> That was a huge draw for people buying the PS5 right away.



@Deathbringerpt  I prefer to be as retarded as I am in contrast to being as smart as you.

Ciao gent.


----------



## Karma (Sep 18, 2020)

Imagine hating consoles yet having the 4th highest post count in the PS5 thread.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Imagine now that the word consoles means Sony and PS5.
Imagine now that me not agreeing with the marketing of Sony especially exclusive content on a X86 AMD hardware makes me a hater and a retard!

Consumerism is a hella of a drug!

I am out as I am too retarded to think of posting in here ever again!(Sarcasm for dogs to know)


----------



## Karma (Sep 18, 2020)

121 in counting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am out as I am too retarded to think of posting in here ever again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>





Karma said:


> 121 in counting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2020)

@Ren. deleted most of his posts which saved me the trouble of looking if he was breaking any rules

Warned @Deathbringerpt for flaming.

Please chill. I deserve a chill weekend afte4 the week I had.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Ren. deleted most of his posts which saved me the trouble of looking if he was breaking any rules
> 
> Warned @Deathbringerpt for flaming.
> 
> Please chill. I deserve a chill weekend afte4 the week I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

My man said it how much the PS4 and Pro cost to Brasilians

O shit the CEO of an indie company is saying exactly the same things like me, he must be retarded like me.


----------



## JayK (Sep 18, 2020)

It's actually insane.

I am sitting here in Austria aka the biggest shithole in the world where literally nobody cares about consoles nor any sort of hardware, yet even here they don't take preorders anymore.

Finally getting into the Souls series will have to wait a while I guess.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

JayK said:


> It's actually insane.
> 
> I am sitting here in Austria aka the biggest shithole in the world where literally nobody cares about consoles nor any sort of hardware, yet even here they don't take preorders anymore.
> 
> Finally getting into the Souls series will have to wait a while I guess.


Now let me show you why it is so:

Scripts are used to buy in bulk and after to be sold on eBay at per 3-10X cost.


Again I know shit it seams.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Now let me show you why it is so:
> 
> Scripts are used to buy in bulk and after to be sold on eBay at per 3-10X cost.
> 
> ...


The items are not being sold for 15k-24k dollars. Those are trolls on ebay trolling the scalpers back. They create a new account, and will keep bidding higher and higher. They do not plan on paying them money on fresh accounts, nor expect to get the items they are trolling on. It's purely to get back at scalpers. The worst thing that could happen is their ebay account getting badly reviewed for not paying an auction.



I would do that!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2020)

@Simon how was that post lewd?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2020)

JayK said:


> Austria aka the biggest shithole in the world



*Laughs in Central African Republic and Yemen*


----------



## Simon (Sep 19, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Something about you laying down the law makes me feel a certain way


----------



## Simon (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m kinda shocked with the lack of any statement from Sony on this whole shit show.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2020)

sony thinks they put $499-399 and everyone will kneel quietly


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm actually surprised at the amount of people here already fuming to buy this as soon as possible. I mean, I guess this is more worthwhile than other generations since both Microsoft and Sony saw the writing on the wall and figured no one would buy this shit if they didn't at least have their current generation of games available (And even Sony bringing most of their "big guns" to PS4 now) but like, why the fuck are you buying a PS5? For Demon Souls and what Cyberpunk 2077 or Spider Man with enhancements? 600 bucks for a couple of games?

Playstations are only usually worth it when they have 10 decent actual exclusives in them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Simon how was that post lewd?



Well, when a bottom likes a top very much...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Something about you laying down the law makes me feel a certain way


----------



## JayK (Sep 19, 2020)

My PS4 library just like my Switch library is quite small with 10-15 games each. I for my part have 3 platforms to play on but only limited time available. That's life.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2020)

JayK said:


> My PS4 library just like my Switch library is quite small with 10-15 games each. I for my part have 3 platforms to play on but only limited time available. That's life.


Like how? 

I don't even know where some of these games came from I feel like. Counting the PS4 Plus ones I have too many. The Switch has a decent count going for it too and I need to play through a lot of them before this generation is up. I really feel like I am going to wait till at least next year before going after a PS5, especially since we're getting so much shit for Switch soon and the only game I really want on it is crossplatform with the 4


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

(Maybe I should shill for Xbox while I’m here!!!) jk

Is there someone getting both systems?


----------



## JayK (Sep 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is there someone getting both systems?


Yes me. Both Switch and PS5.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2020)

did everyone pre-order PS5 day 1 ? 

I did


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

JayK said:


> Yes me. Both Switch and PS5.


My feelings...


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 19, 2020)

Xbox wishes they had this issue lol.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

Preorders aren’t even out yet lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did everyone pre-order PS5 day 1 ?



Gonna let you lab rats test the waters for me first.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2020)

This will be my first time not getting a Sony vanilla console. 

I will wait for the Pro version and will enjoy Ps4 and Pc gaming in the meantime


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Preorders aren’t even out yet lol



You must’ve been under a rock this week.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> You must’ve been under a rock this week.


I meant preorders aren’t out for Xbox lol. I know about Playstation


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Xbox wishes they had this issue lol.


Imagine owning Xbox


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> Imagine owning Xbox


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2020)

It's ok since you're fixing your mistake this year


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 19, 2020)

Indra said:


> It's ok since you're fixing your mistake this year


I usually end up getting both but I like an underdog. Plus $25 dollars a month along with two years of gamepass. I would have to be off my meds to pass it up!


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm getting both, got my ps5 preordered ; I don't think Xbox SX will sell out so quickly so it should be good 



Indra said:


> Imagine owning Xbox



Game pass is good value, there's no denying that, rabid hater , console war bullshit aside


----------



## JayK (Sep 20, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like how?
> 
> I don't even know where some of these games came from I feel like. Counting the PS4 Plus ones I have too many. The Switch has a decent count going for it too and I need to play through a lot of them before this generation is up. I really feel like I am going to wait till at least next year before going after a PS5, especially since we're getting so much shit for Switch soon and the only game I really want on it is crossplatform with the 4


You are assuming everybody is willing to drop money for PS Plus and NSO which quite frankly already makes close to no sense considering what I said. If I wanna play a game I usually just buy it as was the case with Odin's Sphere for example. I usually put a lot of thought into the games I wanna play in my spare time so a lot has to go unnoticed as I have 3 platforms to pick from with Switch, PS and PC. Additionally I've also started to lose interest in a ton of genres/series over the time, probably due to personal saturation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2020)

JayK said:


> You are assuming everybody is willing to drop money for PS Plus and NSO which quite frankly already makes close to no sense considering what I said. If I wanna play a game I usually just buy it as was the case with Odin's Sphere for example. I usually put a lot of thought into the games I wanna play in my spare time so a lot has to go unnoticed as I have 3 platforms to pick from with Switch, PS and PC. Additionally I've also started to lose interest in a ton of genres/series over the time, probably due to personal saturation.


Is NSO the Nintendo thing? 

I have Sony online for things like Fall Guys and Overwatch, I have Nintendo online for the backup features and for Smash and Animal Crossing. 

The free games that come with both services are kind of incidental, but I make sure to download them all when I know there's a new one (in Sony's case). Then I buy a lot of used PS4 games just to have them. That's how I ended up getting like RE2 Remake, DOA, and one other game for like dirt cheap.


----------



## Simon (Sep 20, 2020)

I spoke too soon


----------



## Simon (Sep 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> (Maybe I should shill for Xbox while I’m here!!!) jk
> 
> Is there someone getting both systems?


I might considering Microsoft's payment plan, I've pre ordered a PS5.

Buuuuut I was really hoping we'd get a payment plan option from them as well, but they seem to not give a shit my side of the world is on fucking fire literally and figuratively


----------



## JayK (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Xebec (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Zensuki (Sep 24, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people here already fuming to buy this as soon as possible. I mean, I guess this is more worthwhile than other generations since both Microsoft and Sony saw the writing on the wall and figured no one would buy this shit if they didn't at least have their current generation of games available (And even Sony bringing most of their "big guns" to PS4 now) but like, why the fuck are you buying a PS5? For Demon Souls and what Cyberpunk 2077 or Spider Man with enhancements? 600 bucks for a couple of games?
> 
> Playstations are only usually worth it when they have 10 decent actual exclusives in them.



Early investment into new tech. 

If you have a PS4, getting a PS5 is a no brainer. Better performance on nearly all PS4 games, faster installs, faster downloads, new features from OS, new features from controller, sequels to your fav PS4 exclusives. 

PS5's first year is already stacking up to be one of the best:

Demons Souls
Spiderman: MM
GT7
Ratchet and Clank
Returnal
Kena
Deathloop
Ghostwire Tokyo
Horizon:FW
God Of War: Ragnorak
RE8
Project Athia (might be 2022)
FF16 (rumoured to be Summer 2021)

Rumoured/found via LinkedIn:

SIlent Hill
MGS Remake
Ape Escape
San Diego studio with ex ND (Uncharted 5)
Guerilla Games MP game with Rainbow Siege director (could be SOCOM)
TLOU 2 MP Factions


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)

Xbox is stronger and GREEN though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> Xbox is stronger and GREEN though.



PC says hi


----------



## Simon (Sep 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> PC says hi


This guy has no honor


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2020)

Did anyone get to pre-order their ps5?
It’s sold out everywhere here and once it’s online it gets sold out in 15 min.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Did anyone get to pre-order their ps5?
> It’s sold out everywhere here and once it’s online it gets sold out in 15 min.



Bots 

Wait till next year and never buy units from resellers online


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Did anyone get to pre-order their ps5?
> It’s sold out everywhere here and once it’s online it gets sold out in 15 min.



Scalper bots are everywhere.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2020)

There should be a law that protects us from scalpers and shit. 

And these fuckers need to be arrested for fraud.


----------



## Indra (Sep 29, 2020)

You won't be able to buy the console online
 Gonna have to buy it first day in stores


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 29, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Did anyone get to pre-order their ps5?
> It’s sold out everywhere here and once it’s online it gets sold out in 15 min.



I preordered 2

One from Amazon one from ebgames, one for my son and one for myself 

I got super lucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> There should be a law that protects us from scalpers and shit.
> 
> And these fuckers need to be arrested for fraud.



Shit is beyond fucking annoying. =[


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> There should be a law that protects us from scalpers and shit.
> 
> And these fuckers need to be arrested for fraud.



That'd be a law against capitalism, baby. 

Although, I gotta admit that scalper bots are fucking annoying and retarded.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd be willing to be bet that most of it actual people rather than bots.

Demand for PS5 is insane. You're not going to get easy to find stock till next year some time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2020)

It's bots all across the board. They've fucked with the pre-orders for PS5, Xbox and that new graphics card too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That'd be a law against capitalism, baby.
> 
> Although, I gotta admit that scalper bots are fucking annoying and retarded.



I know that’s why this is so annoying.

I still remember the pain of missing out a PATD! concert because the tickets were sold out instantly at the very first minute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That'd be a law against capitalism, baby.



Absolutely Halal.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 30, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's bots all across the board. They've fucked with the pre-orders for PS5, Xbox and that new graphics card too.



Those are all highly demanded products by people as well. 

Lmao is this your first rodeo in ordering hotly anticipated online items


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2020)

I deal with shitty bots every week when trying to buy shoes, so it's refreshing to see the absolute despair, frustration, and sadness from people that comes every few years with new consoles.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I deal with shitty bots every week when trying to buy shoes, so it's refreshing to see the absolute despair, frustration, and sadness from people that comes every few years with new consoles.



I quit copping shoes since the pandemic hit lol. I rarely go outside except maybe do some groceries and buy games. Can’t wear them Js or SBs while at home


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 1, 2020)

A week ago I pre-ordered the PS5. 1. I have a good PC, I don't need a box 2. Exclusives forever


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Those are all highly demanded products by people as well.
> 
> Lmao is this your first rodeo in ordering hotly anticipated online items



Yes. They're hotly anticipated online items. Thanks for stating the obvious. 

Pre-orders end up totally fucked because of mass scalper bots nowadays. Shit happens all the time now.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes. They're hotly anticipated online items. Thanks for stating the obvious.
> 
> Pre-orders end up totally fucked because of mass scalper bots nowadays. Shit happens all the time now.



Unless you have data evidence of it being mass scalper bots, I'm just going to assume this is you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2020)

Image's not loading so good job on that wet fart of an answer. Why the fuck are you against the idea of scalpers actually trying to automate how they make money is beyond me but then again, I also don't know why you're such a corporate tool so I'll just leave those grand mysteries behind me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I deal with shitty bots every week when trying to buy shoes, so it's refreshing to see the absolute despair, frustration, and sadness from people that comes every few years with new consoles.



Who the fuck buys shoes every week?


----------



## Karma (Oct 1, 2020)

Dude's such a shill hes prolly happy the threads named after him


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 1, 2020)

Wait a minute is that why my favorite soccer boots my size are sold out all the time. Damn bots


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 1, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Image's not loading so good job on that wet fart of an answer. Why the fuck are you against the idea of scalpers actually trying to automate how they make money is beyond me but then again, I also don't know why you're such a corporate tool so I'll just leave those grand mysteries behind me.



Never said that.

Just said that your post is baseless, something you seem unable to address.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2020)

I think Zensuki's argument is that sony simps are even faster than scalper bots. Which I guess is fair.


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2020)

Karma said:


> Dude's such a shill hes prolly happy the threads named after him


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who the fuck buys shoes every week?


A nerd with cool shoes like me


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who the fuck buys shoes every week?


Me. I got some a couple days ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

We got some rich motherfuckers here.


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2020)

I got out of the sneaker game, that shit is expensive. I just settled for Vans all the time now lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

I just get myself a few pairs of boots that last for years at once. I should get some sneakers, tho....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm pretty cheap with shoes. I mostly only buy them for work, and maybe the occasional one or two formal ones after the bonus. Plus that one pair of football cleats after the old ones RIP.

I get the appeal tho, I haven't thrown any of my cleats.

But still, buying that shit every week is crazy. No offense but you need a better hobby.


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2020)

PS5 has 664GB useable storage.


big fucking oof Sony


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 3, 2020)

Shoes every week? I have a pair of converse from when I was 16. Mother fuckers are 11 years old. Can't wear 'em in the rain cause of the sole but still good for anything else.

I have too many pairs as it is tbh. I want one black pair that can go with more outfits but that'll be my limit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2020)

You know next gen is super exciting when we're talking about shoes.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know next gen is super exciting when we're talking about shoes.



These consoles won't even be interesting until they actually get some interesting games 5 years down the line, by which time they'll be replaced by new, further irrelevant machines. 

This is why nothing is ever gonna have that PS2 style golden library anymore. Console companies have ADHD and can hardly keep attention on one machine for long.

AWWW MAN WE'VE GOTTA ADD 10,000 MORE POLYGONS BETTER MAKE A PS5.5!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

All my pairs are actually years old and their wear and tear is getting too much. Wanna get me a brown leather pair and a black army boot pair.

I know where to get the army boots at decent price but I still don't know where to get proper leather boots. I've been suggested Dr Marsten's but I'm not ready to fork over 100 fucking euros for boots, even if they'll last me years. Any suggestions?



Nep Nep said:


> Shoes every week? I have a pair of converse from when I was 16. Mother fuckers are 11 years old. Can't wear 'em in the rain cause of the sole but still good for anything else.
> 
> I have too many pairs as it is tbh. I want one black pair that can go with more outfits but that'll be my limit.



The hell are converses?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know next gen is super exciting when we're talking about shoes.



Most shit is either on the PC or on the PS4. Shit's gonna need a whole lot more games before it starts being anything worthwhile. The supposed BC with last gen is pretty convenient, tho. I don't quite trust Sony to pull it decently, tho. I doubt it's gonna 99% of games and saves will probably be fucked and all that. 

Waiting and see before I even buy anything Next Gen. I just want a Switch Pro and that shit is still theoretical.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All my pairs are actually years old and their wear and tear is getting too much. Wanna get me a brown leather pair and a black army boot pair.
> 
> I know where to get the army boots at decent price but I still don't know where to get proper leather boots. I've been suggested Dr Marsten's but I'm not ready to fork over 100 fucking euros for boots, even if they'll last me years. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Use le google.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Use le google.



Right. Those things.

I bet you're the kind of dude who wears those trainers with jeans so tight, they look like stockings. 

That look is so fucking popular but it's completely lost on me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 3, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Right. Those things.
> 
> I bet you're the kind of dude who wears those trainers with jeans so tight, they look like stockings.
> 
> That look is so fucking popular but it's completely lost on me.



I'm a trap. I wear thigh highs and short shorts o.o


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2020)

I love that we're talking about shoes now.

Just to clarify, though. I'm only buying them to resell lol. Does that make me a scalper too?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I love that we're talking about shoes now.
> 
> Just to clarify, though. I'm only buying them to resell lol. Does that make me a scalper too?



You’re not buying 100s of the same model at the same time and sell them for x4 the price so, no I don’t think so.

The last joint that I was able to cop was Jordan 1 Mid Royals and a black Sacai


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> black Sacai


**** you I wanted Sacais


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> **** you I wanted Sacais



I’m size 10. You can trade mine for one PS5


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m size 10. You can trade mine for one PS5


deadstock?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> deadstock?



Used of course


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a trap. I wear thigh highs and short shorts o.o



Right, right, right. Forgot about that for a sec. So that's how you dress on an average day, thighs exposed? You live in Florida, right? People lust for traps a lot over there or is it more of a downlow thing? 



blakstealth said:


> Just to clarify, though. I'm only buying them to resell lol. Does that make me a scalper too?



You a shoe scalper, bro. Is your skin is of darker melanin complexion? The only guys I know that actually do that were all Brits and all Black. We whites don't know how to judge and scalp sneakers since half of us dress like shit anyway so we just stick to games. Half the time, the reselling stores like Cex have their prices so half hasses that you can sometimes buy games for cheap in one store and sell it for profit in another.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Right, right, right. Forgot about that for a sec. So that's how you dress on an average day, thighs exposed? You live in Florida, right? People lust for traps a lot over there or is it more of a downlow thing?



Not sure. We have a high Hispanic population, a higg ghetto Hispanic population so straightness is something they hold on to for dear life in my particular area. Would be better downtown.
I get looks from guys though that linger longer than they would if they were jjust looking in disgust.
Women don't like it, they get mad if you're cuter than them so I get a lot of insults from them x)


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Used of course


that'll get you an xbox series s without expandable storage



Deathbringerpt said:


> Right, right, right. Forgot about that for a sec. So that's how you dress on an average day, thighs exposed? You live in Florida, right? People lust for traps a lot over there or is it more of a downlow thing?
> 
> 
> 
> You a shoe scalper, bro. Is your skin is of darker melanin complexion? The only guys I know that actually do that were all Brits and all Black. We whites don't know how to judge and scalp sneakers since half of us dress like shit anyway so we just stick to games. Half the time, the reselling stores like Cex have their prices so half hasses that you can sometimes buy games for cheap in one store and sell it for profit in another.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 4, 2020)

It’s so huge!


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 4, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s so huge!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 4, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


>


It probably won’t fit 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Under my TV


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 4, 2020)

thats hot


Gunna wait for that spacegrey special edition


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 4, 2020)

The PS5 is said to be quiet and cold. But it looks cheap compared to the render


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2020)

This fucking console swings between THE FUTURE IS HERE, THIS SLEEK PRODUCT IS COOL AND FUTURISTIC and looking like a fake gaming console you'd see in a Bollywood movie. 

And with the SeX looking like a minimalist piece of furniture, not wonder they're getting meme'd even before they're out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> thats hot



Mind if I ask @Shirker to sig your quote?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> The PS5 is said to be quiet and cold.


lets see how it will be in PS5 version of Miles Morales and DS at least


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lets see how it will be in PS5 version of Miles Morales and DS at least


These two games are unlikely to squeeze the juices out of her, but cyberpunk


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2020)

Cyberpunk will be PS4 BC version only though at first
PS5 version coming in 2021, pretty sure

also it doesnt even look _that _graphically intense tbh - and its PC requirements are pretty low too


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cyberpunk will be PS4 BC version only though at first
> PS5 version coming in 2021, pretty sure
> 
> also it doesnt even look _that _graphically intense tbh - and its PC requirements are pretty low too



You have not seen the requirements with ray tracing and the cyberpunk world is simply huge and detailed, I have no doubt that in 4k the console will only produce 30fps and drawdowns are possible, especially if tracing is used


----------



## Xebec (Oct 4, 2020)

then just play with ray tracing off


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mind if I ask @Shirker to sig your quote?



Whaddya mea--?



Zensuki said:


> thats hot
> 
> 
> Gunna wait for that spacegrey special edition





....don't fuck your PS5 Zen. Please. I ask as a friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2020)

PS5 is truly an AmericanJapanese obese console


----------



## Simon (Oct 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cyberpunk will be PS4 BC version only though at first
> PS5 version coming in 2021, pretty sure
> 
> also it doesnt even look _that _graphically intense tbh - and its PC requirements are pretty low too


Truth, I think games like Spider Man and Demon's Souls are taking advantage of the horsepower in these new consoles, and look like it, with raytracing and such also in use. I expect them to be more intensive to the new system compared to Cyberpunk that's coming out on current systems.

Plus I highly doubt a "upgrade" patch of any sort will be out by launch. They want people to buy their game day one.


----------



## Simon (Oct 4, 2020)

Why the FUCK could they not just go all matte materials again. It annoys the hell out of me that Sony wants to be seen as the premium brand but can't make their products feel expensive.

But no let us use the PS3 shiny black plastic, it looks nice.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2020)

Ps5 design is god awful.

At least Xbox has the minimalist look to it and isn't the size of a mountain.

PS4 Pro and Xbox One X both look good 

But Sony failed with this tryhard futuristic looking bullshit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 5, 2020)

imagine caressing your shiny PS5 in bed 

big girl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2020)

@Freechoice stop reporting Nep's post.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Freechoice stop reporting Nep's post.



No

It's offtopic stupid shit 

Do your job


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 5, 2020)

^


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 5, 2020)

Simon said:


> Why the FUCK could they not just go all matte materials again. It annoys the hell out of me that Sony wants to be seen as the premium brand but can't make their products feel expensive.
> 
> But no let us use the PS3 shiny black plastic, it looks nice.



Shiny electronics always look more expensive. Materials are key though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> No
> 
> It's offtopic stupid shit
> 
> Do your job



Calm your fucking tits, you fucking donut. Off topic's harmless and better than some of the corporate garbage simping going around here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> No
> 
> It's offtopic stupid shit
> 
> Do your job



There was no malicious or trolling intent here. Topic organically derailed into something else and immediately returned back to topic once updates were posted. 

You yourself partook in the off-topic about shoes.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 5, 2020)

Organic derailment. Is that what we're calling it now


----------



## Karma (Oct 5, 2020)

Lmao half the thread was talking about shoes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Organic derailment. Is that what we're calling it now



Yes. 



Karma said:


> Lmao half the thread was talking about shoes



Next Gen hype BOIZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Calm your fucking tits, you fucking donut. Off topic's harmless and better than some of the corporate garbage simping going around here.



True that. My large tits have calmed, and my donut filled belly will stop complaining



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There was no malicious or trolling intent here. Topic organically derailed into something else and immediately returned back to topic once updates were posted.
> 
> You yourself partook in the off-topic about shoes.



Fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 6, 2020)

Now I can't borrow a game from a friend and play on my console?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 6, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Now I can't borrow a game from a friend and play on my console?



You know anyone can get starrysky.png and post some text on it with an icon. Its even offscreen, with a DS4 and with unusual wording. How are you falling for this obviously fake stuff


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 6, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> You know anyone can get starrysky.png and post some text on it with an icon. Its even offscreen, with a DS4 and with unusual wording. How are you falling for this obviously fake stuff


I don't know if it's fake or not, but Sony can easily do it because they don't benefit from the game resale market.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> I don't know if it's fake or not, but Sony can easily do it because they don't benefit from the game resale market.



They openly mocked Microsoft when they tried to pull that off last gen. If they did it now, it would be some seriously ironically stupid shit, don't think they'll do that.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They openly mocked Microsoft when they tried to pull that off last gen. If they did it now, it would be some seriously ironically stupid shit, don't think they'll do that.


Now they are in the worst position, Sony is weaker than Xbox and they have gamepass. Sony had exclusives, but now with the purchase of Microsoft ZeniMax, they have no trump cards. Yes, Sony has God of War and The Last of Us, but Microsoft will now have Doom, Fallout, and Elder Scrolls. So Sony can't lose money in the game resale market.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 7, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> I don't know if it's fake or not,



Then you lack basic critical thinking skills


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 7, 2020)

The PS5 is so huge


----------



## ho11ow (Oct 7, 2020)

The heatsink is massive, I guess sony take jet engine meme seriously


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2020)

baby


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 7, 2020)

Wow, liquid metal instead of thermal paste, cool


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Wow, liquid metal instead of thermal paste, cool



That’s all cool for shits and giggles until it melts everything that is aluminum lol (i’m talking about pc aio coolers btw)

And dat heatsink is massive! It’s like half of the ps5 is made of heatsink


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Oct 7, 2020)

Maybe I'll buy one when I get the chance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2020)

-You're a big console
-For you.


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The PS5 is so huge


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 7, 2020)

It looks like it is half of that dude’s body. Should I revive the Xbox thread again I’m afraid I’m not following the rules of this section.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 7, 2020)

Liquid metal, wifi 6, superspeed USB, custom I/O, SSD faster than anything on the market, PS5 is surprisingly high tech.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 7, 2020)

the ps5 standing up is about as tall as my pc tower fucking big boi


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 8, 2020)

The memes about the PS5's size will become the new jet engine meme. Somehow Sony got their meme game on point again.

And the jet engine meme might not even die yet, depending on how the PS5 performs on some of the next gen only games.


----------



## Karma (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Hmmmm.. Should I believe them? 

I'd like to preserve my PT installed PS4, but I dunno.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2020)

Game boosts


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hmmmm.. Should I believe them?
> 
> I'd like to preserve my PT installed PS4, but I dunno.



You hold on to that PS4 for dear life, bro. PT is going to be some premium snack of gaming history down the line.

And I like how of all the 4000 games that they chose not to transfer, Shadow Complex remastered had to be one of them. I bet there was fucking Barbie game over there that made the cut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You hold on to that PS4 for dear life, bro. PT is going to be some premium snack of gaming history down the line.
> 
> And I like how of all the 4000 games that they chose not to transfer, Shadow Complex remastered had to be one of them. I bet there was fucking Barbie game over there that made the cut.



That's the plan. I'd like to shelf it before it suddenly dies outta nowhere. I've had like two PS3s die for no reason so I'm a bit nervous. If I can transfer everything into another box, then I can simply preserve my PS4 for life. Was going to buy a Pro for that very reason.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2020)

Doing God's work, bro.

Wait for a price reduction, I guess. PS5 is just around the corner so it won't take too long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Doing God's work, bro.
> 
> Wait for a price reduction, I guess. PS5 is just around the corner so it won't take too long.



PS5 will run most of the shit I currently play on my PS4. If I'm gonna spend 400 bucks on a new PS4, might as well add in another 100 and get the shiny new toy with all the new extra bells and whistles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Freechoice (Oct 11, 2020)

My mate who works at our local ebgames said he'll be calling VIP members a week early to allow double trade in value or some shit

So I'll be trading in my vanilla PS4 pro for the ps5

I wonder if you get more if you trade in the limited edition ones, I have a few


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2020)

Wait, I didn't watch the whole teardown video, but you can replace the disc drive easily?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2020)

It's almost as good as the Bone which is pretty impressive in and of itself. Nintendo, which has more history than both Microsoft and Sony combined, is now dead fucking last in the BC department. Funny how things work.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2020)

theres still not going to be 60 fps Bloodborne on PS5, is there ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres still not going to be 60 fps Bloodborne on PS5, is there ?



Probably a fixed 30fps version since that game gets all sorts of bugs and glitches when played over that mark. Unless Sony actually puts the effort to fix those bugs. Cause FromSoft sure as hell won't. It has to be part of the boosted list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's almost as good as the Bone which is pretty impressive in and of itself. Nintendo, which has more history than both Microsoft and Sony combined, is now dead fucking last in the BC department. Funny how things work.



Nintendo drastically changes shit every gen to have a consistent BC model. Not even sure the Switch 2 will have the same cartridges when shit like NBA and WWE can't hold the entire games on them.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Freechoice (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't understand that nerd stuff. What does it mean? XSX has a bigger fan but that doesn't equate to better cooling right ? Ps5 has that liquid metal and a huge heatsink, doesn't that count for something?


----------



## Xebec (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ReBoot (Oct 13, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> I don't understand that nerd stuff. What does it mean? XSX has a bigger fan but that doesn't equate to better cooling right ? Ps5 has that liquid metal and a huge heatsink, doesn't that count for something?


The xbox has a full-fledged rdna 2 with all functions, for the ps5 - an overclocked rdna 1.5 with cut-down functions, overclocked from 9 teraflops to 10.3, respectively, the ps5 chip is hotter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> rdna 1.5 with cut-down functions


?


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ?


PS5 - AMD's Oberon GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 (1.5)architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 308 mm² it is a large chip. Oberon does not support DirectX. For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. It features 2304 shading units, 144 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
Xbox Series X - AMD's Scarlett GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 360 mm² and a transistor count of 15,300 million it is a large chip. Scarlett supports DirectX 12 Ultimate (Feature Level 12_2). For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. Additionally, the DirectX 12 Ultimate capability guarantees support for hardware-raytracing, variable-rate shading and more, in upcoming video games. It features 3584 shading units, 224 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.

Alas, all ray tracing functionality on PS5 will be software-based, while Xbox Series X will be hardware-based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 13, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> PS5 - AMD's Oberon GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 (1.5)architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 308 mm² it is a large chip. Oberon does not support DirectX. For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. It features 2304 shading units, 144 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> Xbox Series X - AMD's Scarlett GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 360 mm² and a transistor count of 15,300 million it is a large chip. Scarlett supports DirectX 12 Ultimate (Feature Level 12_2). For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. Additionally, the DirectX 12 Ultimate capability guarantees support for hardware-raytracing, variable-rate shading and more, in upcoming video games. It features 3584 shading units, 224 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> 
> Alas, all ray tracing functionality on PS5 will be software-based, while Xbox Series X will be hardware-based.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2020)

eh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2020)

Do you still make levels with Sackboy or is it more of a traditional platform?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Do you still make levels with Sackboy or is it more of a traditional platform?



It seems like a platformer this time around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2020)

11 minutes for a UI demo


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2020)

The cards clutter the UI IMO. And hopefully this doesn't mean themes are dead.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 15, 2020)

why couldn't they have used demon's souls?


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2020)

Can we talk about that UI being just as atrocious as the console design.

Whoever designed every aspect of this machine aesthetically needs their creative privileges taken away.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2020)

I will literally never once use any of those features


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 15, 2020)

PS3 and Xbox 360 UI was best


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 16, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Now I can't borrow a game from a friend and play on my console?


After the shown, it becomes more real as the interface and loading was real


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2020)

If the hint stuff or whatever its called streamlines trophies and the ability to look at them during game that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 16, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> After the shown, it becomes more real as the interface and loading was real


664gbs


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 16, 2020)

How do you box size


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 16, 2020)

Burger King is shit.

-a former employee


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Burger King is shit.
> 
> -a former employee



How did you not become a fatass if you worked in a fast food joint. That's some legit powers of self control.

Or maybe not since Burger King is fucking garbage food.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How did you not become a fatass if you worked in a fast food joint. That's some legit powers of self control.
> 
> Or maybe not since Burger King is fucking garbage food.



I have pretty crazy metabolism and I don't eat much per day anyways, I think I rarely ever hit 2k calories in a single day.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 16, 2020)

The problem with BK honestly is that it's fast food. If everything at BK was made to order, everyone would like it much more.

Heat pans are a sin on fried food and burgers. All of their food is actually okay fast food if it's made right away.

The company is retarded and has all the usual corporate nonsense, make everything fass and much more than needed so that when the customer orders it, it's as dry and disgusting as possible.

They also have a poor relationship with franchise owners, so the one I worked at as janitor and cook, well let's just say I came in to clean at least a decade of built in filth because the boss couldn't get the stupid kids there to not be lazy cunts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2020)

Why can’t they just simplify the PS4 UI and make it more faster and intuitive?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2020)

Five Guys >>>>>> Burger King tbh


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> How do you box size


I'd rather get the upcoming J Balvin meal than this tbh.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I have pretty crazy metabolism and I don't eat much per day anyways, I think I rarely ever hit 2k calories in a single day.


Are you a guy or girl. Cause 2k calories is less then what you should supposed to eat in a day if you’re a male. That plus fast metabolism would mean you’re very skinny. 
If you’re a girl, I didn’t say anything


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 19, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> The xbox has a full-fledged rdna 2 with all functions, for the ps5 - an overclocked rdna 1.5 with cut-down functions, overclocked from 9 teraflops to 10.3, respectively, the ps5 chip is hotter





ReBoot said:


> PS5 - AMD's Oberon GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 (1.5)architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 308 mm² it is a large chip. Oberon does not support DirectX. For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. It features 2304 shading units, 144 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> Xbox Series X - AMD's Scarlett GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 360 mm² and a transistor count of 15,300 million it is a large chip. Scarlett supports DirectX 12 Ultimate (Feature Level 12_2). For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. Additionally, the DirectX 12 Ultimate capability guarantees support for hardware-raytracing, variable-rate shading and more, in upcoming video games. It features 3584 shading units, 224 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> 
> Alas, all ray tracing functionality on PS5 will be software-based, while Xbox Series X will be hardware-based.



Spoken like a true ignoramus. For those fooled by this wannabe technologist spaghetti: 



You also seem to not know the difference between variable frequency and overclocking 

And no PS5 has already been confirmed to have hardware raytracing


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 20, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you a guy or girl. Cause 2k calories is less then what you should supposed to eat in a day if you’re a male. That plus fast metabolism would mean you’re very skinny.
> If you’re a girl, I didn’t say anything



I'm a surprise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2020)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> lol, I mean, did this actually needed confirmation?



@Charlotte D. Kurisu Hold on to that PS4 for dear life. Keep the nightmare alive.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> PS5 - AMD's Oberon GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 (1.5)architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 308 mm² it is a large chip. Oberon does not support DirectX. For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. It features 2304 shading units, 144 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> Xbox Series X - AMD's Scarlett GPU uses the RDNA 2.0 architecture and is made using a 7 nm production process at TSMC. With a die size of 360 mm² and a transistor count of 15,300 million it is a large chip. Scarlett supports DirectX 12 Ultimate (Feature Level 12_2). For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. Additionally, the DirectX 12 Ultimate capability guarantees support for hardware-raytracing, variable-rate shading and more, in upcoming video games. It features 3584 shading units, 224 texture mapping units and 64 ROPs.
> 
> Alas, all ray tracing functionality on PS5 will be software-based, while Xbox Series X will be hardware-based.


Hello Brother.

You can take the lynching from me on this thread.


ReBoot said:


> Alas, all ray tracing functionality on PS5 will be software-based, while Xbox Series X will be hardware-based


Of course as who owns Direct X?



ReBoot said:


> Oberon does not support DirectX. For GPU compute applications, OpenCL version 1.2 can be used. It


They can't support a Microsoft Product, maybe then need to pay license fees, also the SO is based on Linus and I do not know if ou can implement Direct X on that


----------



## Simon (Oct 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hello Brother.
> 
> You can take the lynching from me on this thread


Nobody could ever replace you


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2020)

Simon said:


> Nobody could ever replace you


----------



## Simon (Oct 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm a surprise.


I like surprises.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2020)

Simon said:


> I like surprises.




*Spoiler*: __ 



nep’s dick is bigger than all of us combined


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Hold on to that PS4 for dear life. Keep the nightmare alive.



PS4 here is still 400 bucks so I'll just add a hundred more and get a 5 and migrate everything there.


----------



## Simon (Oct 22, 2020)

It's incredibly disheartening to see the youngest of the big three console manufactures do a better job preserving its legacy. Then you have Nintendo, the company that DEFINES gaming, release shit ports of its most beloved classics and Sony that literally just doesn't give two shits about what made them so great.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Hold on to that PS4 for dear life. Keep the nightmare alive.



I thought I was the only one that still had PT installed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I thought I was the only one that still had PT installed.



:gitgud


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> It's incredibly disheartening to see the youngest of the big three console manufactures do a better job preserving its legacy. Then you have Nintendo, the company that DEFINES gaming, release shit ports of its most beloved classics and Sony that literally just doesn't give two shits about what made them so great.


it makes me wonder if Xbox had a strong lineup of first party games from the get-go to rival Playstation and Nintendo, then would they have bothered to pour money and resources into making backwards compatibility one of their selling points.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 24, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> it makes me wonder if Xbox had a strong lineup of first party games from the get-go to rival Playstation and Nintendo, then would they have bothered to pour money and resources into making backwards compatibility one of their selling points.


Probably it seemed like they have been working on back compat since the early days of the one I believe. Plus it helps make a better case for gamepass as well maybe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ReBoot (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2020)

Iphones ruined box art for devices.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2020)

Simon said:


> It's incredibly disheartening to see the youngest of the big three console manufactures do a better job preserving its legacy. Then you have Nintendo, the company that DEFINES gaming, release shit ports of its most beloved classics and Sony that literally just doesn't give two shits about what made them so great.



MS pushes BC because its easy for their hardware to integrate and because their IPs do not have the recognition of Nintendo and some Sony IPs to resell as a remaster. 

Nintendo and Sony probably see more money selling remasters than adding an emulator into their new consoles. An entire marketplace of Nintendo/Sony console catalogues would generate billions of revenue. 

PS3 is the only console afaik which actually makes it almost technically impossible for effective hardware BC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Iphones ruined box art for devices.



**Modern UI design**

Am I a joke to you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Modern UI design**
> 
> Am I a joke to you?



Yeah that too. But themes can at least somewhat alleviate that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2020)

The PS5 is huge. It looks like a modern day mid tower pc case. Lol

Inb4 M$ announce a water cooled SeX.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> hen you have Nintendo


Nintendo always did this, why are you shocked?



Jake CENA said:


> Inb4 M$ announce a water cooled SeX.


Lubrification is important


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2020)

Now you just need to spend $500 bucks to have God of War not run like shit.

Next Gen less about new games and more about making last gen exclusives not run like 7th gen exclusives.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 28, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Now you just need to spend $500 bucks to have God of War not run like shit.
> 
> Next Gen less about new games and more about making last gen exclusives not run like 7th gen.



The fuck are you talking about?

Better hardware = better performance on software

This shit ain't rocket science


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> The fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Better hardware = better performance on software
> 
> This shit ain't rocket science



Shocker that a corporate simp retard has 0 self-awareness and sense of humor. Thanks for the lesson, tho. We were all wondering.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

Who gives a shit about No Mans Sky? 

Sony starting to become like MS with zero new games on launch. 

I’m glad about the previous gen enhancements but we need new titles! Not shitty remakes! NEW IPS OR SEQUELS!!


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 28, 2020)

Q.E.D


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 28, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Q.E.D



That's just MS spin. 

Radeon has a lot of Direct X integration. DX is a Microsoft Windows API. 
Playstation (inc PS5) has its own API.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2020)

my RTX 3080 Ti will be better


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my RTX 3080 Ti will be better



It doesn’t exist


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

I think Sony fucked up this gen. All these missing features and half assed hardware are depressing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> All these missing features



Nani?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani?



Hardware based ray tracing, rdna2 shit and something something


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Hardware based ray tracing, rdna2 shit and something something



eh... That shit hardly matters for me personally. As is the case for most homies buying the thing. 

Sony sucks dick on so many levels, but PS always had the best libraries + with some devs still frustratingly refuse to port to steam + with 99% of the PS4 library being BC + all Xbox exclusives being on PC, PS5 is an easy choice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> eh... That shit hardly matters for me personally. As is the case for most homies buying the thing.
> 
> Sony sucks dick on so many levels, but PS always had the best libraries + with some devs still frustratingly refuse to port to steam + with 99% of the PS4 library being BC + all Xbox exclusives being on PC, PS5 is an easy choice.



I know but those are some of the things that set it apart from the previous gen. You can hardly call it next gen without new tech or features right? Aside from the new dual sense controller, I don’t see anything that it has over the new Xbox. They even fucked up the cooling fans lol

Might as well call this PS4 HD 2021

And yes, PS is still king with its game library.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my RTX 3080 Ti will be better



See you in 2022 



Jake CENA said:


> Hardware based ray tracing, rdna2 shit and something something






Stop believing what that clown says. He doesn't a know a single thing about tech


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 28, 2020)

I heard that Sony forbade bloggers from comparing game downloads on ps5 and xbox series x. Perhaps Sony has once again got into a puddle


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 28, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> I heard that Sony forbade bloggers from comparing game downloads on ps5 and xbox series x. Perhaps Sony has once again got into a puddle


Are you a big tech guy?


----------



## Simon (Oct 28, 2020)

Man PlayStation 5 lookin WEAK


----------



## Xebec (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ReBoot (Oct 28, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are you a big tech guy?


You don't need to be a techie to see the difference. Do you see the difference between sneakers and shoes, or do you need to become a shoemaker?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 28, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> You don't need to be a techie to see the difference. Do you see the difference between sneakers and shoes, or do you need to become a shoemaker?


I was just asking because I hardly knew what it meant lol. I wasn’t questioning you.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Do you see the difference between sneakers and shoes,


yes


----------



## Deathbringerpt -- shoe talk easter egg (Oct 29, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> You don't need to be a techie to see the difference. Do you see the difference between sneakers and shoes, or do you need to become a shoemaker?



This thread happens to specialize on shoes.


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2020)

Just call me the shoe bomber

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Zensuki (Oct 29, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> I heard that Sony forbade bloggers from comparing game downloads on ps5 and xbox series x. Perhaps Sony has once again got into a puddle



ReBoot and his sources



Ps5 dOeS noT hAvE RdNA 2


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m skipping PS5 and pour my resources to pc lol

I’ll wait patiently for the PS5 pro version. Sony lost this gen I’m already admitting it. Congrats to Xbox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2020)

>PS+
>Free


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >PS+
> >Free


>PS"+"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> >PS"+"



Still not free.


----------



## Simon (Oct 29, 2020)

Bugsnax is free, I'm fucking DAY ONEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2020)

"The game doesn't want me to win" statements will finally be actually true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Is it true that Valhalla is upscaled 4K on the PlayStation or is it just a rumor?


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 2, 2020)

This excellent console doesn't have full 4K
only scaling - and another lie that Demons Souls will have ray tracing


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2020)

Wtf, Is that real? 

I don’t understand. This shit has a 4k ultra hd bluray drive so theoretically, it should be able to run 4k content natively, unless the software is not coded that way? 

Or is this another fake news?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2020)

Ray Tracing is a inane visual achievement that contributes absolutely nothing to a game's aesthetic which is just being overblown to peddle next gen.

Congratulations, your puddles and mirrors have reflections. Fucking Build shooters had that in the 90s. It literally does not matter if a game has it or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf, Is that real?
> 
> I don’t understand. This shit has a 4k ultra hd bluray drive so theoretically, it should be able to run 4k content natively, unless the software is not coded that way?
> 
> Or is this another fake news?


I was talking about games because the PS5 lacks power in newer games and it upscaling them to 4k.


----------



## Karma (Nov 2, 2020)

Ray tracing looks great in minecraft

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 2, 2020)

Or how he transforms old games

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 2, 2020)

Karma said:


> Ray tracing looks great in minecraft



I'm pretty sure that's also with a shader and texture mod though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not saying it isn't technological advancement. My problem with this crap is that people are already putting this shit on a pedestal now that Nex Gen is around the corner and acting like it's THE thing that all games need or they're automatically worse for not having it.
> 
> Take that God of War 2 footage with raytracing. It just filled everything with lube and made stone floors reflect architecture like it's a glass floor in a fucking S&M dungeon or some shit. It's nothing short of retarded but people somehow expect me to think this is an automatic visual upgrade.
> 
> And it's already being pitched as a "feature" in performance first series like DMC5's Special Edition when the actual GAME content of it seems like the absolutely worst of the series so far. And they expect us to feel happy that we have a mode where we can play, of all things, a DMC game at 30fps to see V's limp dick reflected on a mirror. It's already bullshit in a business sense, it's not just Sony.



That's always how it be, again remember 4k? Sorry "4k" ? 4Kish? Kinda sorta 4k? 4K minimum settings? Whatever. Peons always get hyped over the latest "feature".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 2, 2020)

You just shouldn't have misled people ! They should have said right away: yes, we won't have 4k60fps, and we won't have ray tracing, and yes, our console has an rdna 1.5 chip instead of rdna 2. Then there would be no questions to Sony and its console could be put on level x box series s !


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2020)

I don’t really care about ray tracing but 4k60fps should be at least expected


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 2, 2020)

So where did these RDNA 3 rumors come from?


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 2, 2020)

That's cool. I've been wanting cross-compatability with controllers for years. My PS4 controller works well with my Switch, but I have to use a USB pairing device.


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t really care about ray tracing but 4k60fps should be at least expected


Already now they cannot do this, and this is without ray tracing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2020)

60fps should be a priority across the board IMO. Games then can juggle between resolutions. But I think games will be dynamic next gen, like Nioh was 3 years ago. Which IMO is actually better.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 3, 2020)

4k gaming is still hard to run for today tech even rtx 3070 can't get 60fps playing watches dog legion in 4k


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2020)

So I guess we can only play real 4k bd movies using PS5 and SeX but stick to 2k with games.


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 3, 2020)

^That's the case for AAA title but for non AAA title or online games like PUBG or COD ps5 should be able 4k 60fps or even 4k 120fps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> That's always how it be, again remember 4k? Sorry "4k" ? 4Kish? Kinda sorta 4k? 4K minimum settings? Whatever. Peons always get hyped over the latest "feature".



Exactly. Raytracing should be the cherry on top of a deliberate art style, the fact that people think Quake 2 or God of War's worn out/rough/dilapidated settings were a good place to polish everything to a mirror sheen shows the hubris of these retarded tech ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pushing this technology right now. Less is more sometimes, but raytracing pushers right now think more is more. It's really fucking obnoxious. I just want this honey moon phase to pass.

Reminds me of the idiots who sped up traditionally animated movies from 24 fps to 60 fps because FRAMERATE IMPROVES EVERYTHING and it completely fucked the animation's flow beyond recognition.

Technological advancements will never carry a game's visual by themselves. We already have the technology to properly convey an artistic vision to perfection. Whatever new stuff people come up is supposed to enhance it by someone with an actual eye for visual design.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 5, 2020)

Starting off great for failure Sony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 6, 2020)

This is pretty cool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2020)

Now that's pretty neat.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2020)

P.T used to work on BC but apparently Konami told  specifically Sony to backtrack that.

Polygon article. If true...man, fuck Konami.


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 6, 2020)

Who has the fastest ssd there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2020)

Simon said:


> This is pretty cool.




Now journos don't even have to navigate the options in-game


----------



## Xebec (Nov 6, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Who has the fastest ssd there?


aren't they optimized for series x?


----------



## Karma (Nov 7, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2020)

Got the PS5 guap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> Got the PS5 guap




Does Steam already support it? And can you plug it on the Switch without much hassle?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> Got the PS5 guap


wow dude no one cares about your sad looking jackson


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> Got the PS5 guap


A $20 dollar bill, keyboard RGB doesn't match mouse, and a possible schmeat chub in the corner?


----------



## Karma (Nov 8, 2020)

Yea im curious as to how well this works on switch too. Was it something intended to by compatible in the first place?


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> A $20 dollar bill, keyboard RGB doesn't match mouse, and a possible schmeat chub in the corner?


that's my shirt but thanks for calling me fat and the keyboard just pulses .0002seconds slower than mouse and mousepad so it was on purple before it turned blue

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2020)

You can’t lie to me I’d be rock hard too if I had my own dual sense right now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> wow dude no one cares about your sad looking jackson


yea im poor but at least I got the PS5 controller early

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> yea im poor but at least I got the PS5 controller early


*tch*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> yea im poor but at least I got the PS5 controller early




I'm more interested in that bill. What's the story behind it? Why take a picture of it? Are you being held hostage? Fold it sideways if you're in trouble.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> Got the PS5 guap


Guy does he support fast charging? Have you tried charging from the adapter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> that's my shirt but thanks for calling me fat and the keyboard just pulses .0002seconds slower than mouse and mousepad so it was on purple before it turned blue



Answer them compatibility questions, my man. I'm curious to know if it also works on the Xbox console but I'm gonna assume you don't have one.

It's more out of curiosity since I prefer Xbone controllers but I was surprised when I saw that the Dualshock apparently works on the Switch without third party thingamabobs.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Answer them compatibility questions, my man. I'm curious to know if it also works on the Xbox console but I'm gonna assume you don't have one.
> 
> It's more out of curiosity since I prefer Xbone controllers but I was surprised when I saw that the Dualshock apparently works on the Switch without third party thingamabobs.


I do not have a Xbone and my heart sank a little when I plugged it in, and thought it was automatically compatible with Steam, like the PS4 controller and it wasn't. But, luckily they have a little button map feature that's relatively easy to set up. I do own the previous Xbone controller for PC as well and while I love that compact and feel good grip design, the PS5 has such a robust and GIRTHY look and feel to it, which I was at first hesitant about but it has such a PREMIUM feel to it that its a good enough contrast from the plasticky feel of the PS4. looks like those Sony bozos actually put some thought into it this time. Everything is fast and responsive and the buttons feel really good to touch. I'm just worried I'll ruin the fuck out of it so soon and it cost me 76 bucks in total.

Probably gonna drop another 60 bones on the newer xbox series controller revamp just to compare, but yeah I doubt it's gonna top the Dualsense

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Guy does he support fast charging? Have you tried charging from the adapter?


if you're talking about that dock it doesn't charge it any faster than the USB-C cable. You get about 7 hours of life out of it slightly more than the PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> I do not have a Xbone and my heart sank a little when I plugged it in, and thought it was automatically compatible with Steam, like the PS4 controller and it wasn't. But, luckily they have a little button map feature that's relatively easy to set up. I do own the previous Xbone controller for PC as well and while I love that compact and feel good grip design, the PS5 has such a robust and GIRTHY look and feel to it, which I was at first hesitant about but it has such a PREMIUM feel to it that its a good enough contrast from the plasticky feel of the PS4. looks like those Sony bozos actually put some thought into it this time. Everything is fast and responsive and the buttons feel really good to touch. I'm just worried I'll ruin the fuck out of it so soon and it cost me 76 bucks in total.
> 
> Probably gonna drop another 60 bones on the newer xbox series controller revamp just to compare, but yeah I doubt it's gonna top the Dualsense



I'm asymmetrical joystick through and through but this new Dualsense seemed to be better than the previous PS controllers which I always disliked to hell and back. Hearing that they put in more effort this time sounds good.

I'm sure Steam will add support down the line like they did with all those other controllers out there, PS4 included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

It's weird because the dpad feels really good but also kinda stiff at the same time. Wondering how that will stack up with fighting games. Or if these new haptic features will play a role in future fighting games or be left dead as just a gimmick. 

The xbox series controller redid their dpad to be more in line with the xbox elite controller dpad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2020)

>DS Dpads
>Fighting Games

I mean if you hate your thumbs that much, be my guest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

The World said:


> I do not have a Xbone and my heart sank a little when I plugged it in, and thought it was automatically compatible with Steam, like the PS4 controller and it wasn't. But, luckily they have a little button map feature that's relatively easy to set up. I do own the previous Xbone controller for PC as well and while I love that compact and feel good grip design, the PS5 has such a robust and GIRTHY look and feel to it, which I was at first hesitant about but it has such a PREMIUM feel to it that its a good enough contrast from the plasticky feel of the PS4. looks like those Sony bozos actually put some thought into it this time. Everything is fast and responsive and the buttons feel really good to touch. I'm just worried I'll ruin the fuck out of it so soon and it cost me 76 bucks in total.
> 
> Probably gonna drop another 60 bones on the newer xbox series controller revamp just to compare, but yeah I doubt it's gonna top the Dualsense



Wait you actually have the Ps5 controller this early?

I thought it was one of those camera filters effects on IG and FB with a fake PS5 box lol


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >DS Dpads
> >Fighting Games
> 
> I mean if you hate your thumbs that much, be my guest.


I don't have a fancy arcade box stick so yea measly dpads for me when I play dbz fighterz or tekken  The PS5 thumbsticks and buttons, everything about it has an excellent build quality  from the PS4, even if not ALOT has changed, I think my thumbs will survive.


Jake CENA said:


> Wait you actually have the Ps5 controller this early?
> 
> I thought it was one of those camera filters effects on IG and FB with a fake PS5 box lol



I got it like 4 days ago actually. Surprised me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m pondering whether or not I should hold off opening my PS5 up until Christmas when it comes in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 9, 2020)

Checked the PS store and Demon's Souls regular ver is 95 USD for me 

what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2020)

Man, release dates for me are always gonna be +1 year cause these prices are fucking hilariously stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Checked the PS store and Demon's Souls regular ver is 95 USD for me
> 
> what the fuck



That’s fucked up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Checked the PS store and Demon's Souls regular ver is 95 USD for me
> 
> what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Nov 10, 2020)

PS5 Backwards Compatibility: All PS4 games with benefits​
PS4 games with upcoming PS5 upgrades:

PS4 games with unlocked/unstable framerates on Pro 30fps target:

PS4 games with unlocked/unstable framrates on Pro 60fps target:

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> PS5 Backwards Compatibility: All PS4 games with benefits​
> PS4 games with upcoming PS5 upgrades:
> 
> PS4 games with unlocked/unstable framerates on Pro 30fps target:
> ...



I don't see Gravity Rush 2 anywhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> PS5 Backwards Compatibility: All PS4 games with benefits​
> PS4 games with upcoming PS5 upgrades:
> 
> PS4 games with unlocked/unstable framerates on Pro 30fps target:
> ...


Where is Fallout 4?


----------



## Simon (Nov 11, 2020)

Only good games are getting boosts & upgrades guys


----------



## Karma (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Simon (Nov 12, 2020)

Still waiting


----------



## Xebec (Nov 12, 2020)

the disc drive randomly starts up when your playing a game or even doing something else like watching twitch or youtube


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2020)

I waited 2 hours to get the Travis Scott x Playstation x Nike shoes and it turns out it's a raffle for 5 pairs. Goddammit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 13, 2020)

I figured there would be a couple people in this thread who have gotten one but seems like there’s only one person


----------



## Simon (Nov 13, 2020)

Biggest take away personally is how silent this thing is, props to Sony for addressing that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m getting mine tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2020)

Why is the PS5 like a rare drop in a video game? Like goddam, usually it's just a fucking struggle to get the money to pay for a new console for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Man, y'all have shit patience stats.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, y'all have shit patience stats.


If I talk about anything not PlayStation related will I be booted from the thread?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If I talk about anything not PlayStation related will I be booted from the thread?



Depends if you're causing trouble.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Depends if you're causing trouble.


Oh no I never cause trouble. I’m a good egg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, y'all have shit patience stats.


Not my fault the natural D20 I have for my life only goes from 1-5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Not my fault the natural D20 I have for my life only goes from 1-5.



We need a nerd rating.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We need a nerd rating.


It's 2020. The higher your rating, the more accepted you are by the masses. Unless you're on Tinder.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Do you guys think more consoles for both systems will be out for Black Friday? I got a Best Buy card and now I’m playing the waiting game


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Do you guys think more consoles for both systems will be out for Black Friday? I got a Best Buy card and now I’m playing the waiting game


Good luck fighting all the nerds then.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Good luck fighting all the nerds then.


Isn’t it going to be mostly online?


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

There will be people constantly lurking sites so they can instantly buy a ps5 when it comes in stock.

I'm just gonna wait until they come out with a pro version, if that is even going to be a thing for this.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 14, 2020)

so did anyone manage to get one lol


----------



## Simon (Nov 14, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> so did anyone manage to get one lol


I preordered months ago, got mine yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 14, 2020)

Mine came in the mail this morning  But I’m gonna open it on Christmas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2020)

I really got ratiod on twitter for saying the PS5 UI is bland.  

Been getting notifications for more than 24 hours now.  

The simp is real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If I talk about anything not PlayStation related will I be booted from the thread?


You can talk about shoes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really got ratiod on twitter for saying the PS5 UI is bland.
> 
> Been getting notifications for more than 24 hours now.
> 
> The simp is real.


Does it make you want to become an Xbro or Xgirl trying to cover my bases.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 14, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> You can talk about shoes.


Oh I need some shoes that are good for healthcare workers my feet and back always ache lots.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Do you guys think more consoles for both systems will be out for Black Friday? I got a Best Buy card and now I’m playing the waiting game


I dunno about the xbox series x, but there will be ps5s available online for black friday from Best Buy. There will be no ps5s available in stores anywhere.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh I need some shoes that are good for healthcare workers my feet and back always ache lots.


Ever thought of clogs/crocs?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 15, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Ever thought of clogs/crocs?


Those look gross...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Those look gross...


lmao

If you want nice-looking shoes that are comfy, then I recommend Adidas shoes with Boost technology or Nike with React technology. I love both.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 15, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> lmao
> 
> If you want nice-looking shoes that are comfy, then I recommend Adidas shoes with Boost technology or Nike with React technology. I love both.


I’ll look into them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’ll look into them.



Ultraboost 19 is best in comfort. Followed by Nike React. I have Nike ISPA React and it’s a beast. I also have Ultraboost 19, and the new version, Ultraboost 20 is a bit stiff than the previous model and it is built for athletes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Ultraboost 19 is best in comfort. Followed by Nike React. I have Nike ISPA React and it’s a beast. I also have Ultraboost 19, and the new version, Ultraboost 20 is a bit stiff than the previous model and it is built for athletes.


I’m taking screenshots of the posts I’m gonna look because I have to do something different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Those look gross...


Tru, but work is gross in general, so it fits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really got ratiod on twitter for saying the PS5 UI is bland.
> 
> Been getting notifications for more than 24 hours now.
> 
> The simp is real.


From what little I've seen from it, the UI looks fine. Maybe a little bit busy or cluttered at times, but it's fine.

I'm more disappointed it won't support custom themes/folders at launch. Dunno if the Ps4 did it at launch, but it's sad nonetheless.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really got ratiod on twitter for saying the PS5 UI is bland.
> 
> Been getting notifications for more than 24 hours now.
> 
> The simp is real.



Wouldn't say bland. PS5 UI follows the minimalist/flat design that has been a staple for nearly every software company for almost a decade. 

Tbh its less minimal than the PS3's. Its like a mix between PS4 and PS3. Best thing is how quick it is.

The thing that would make it perfect is custom themes and folders. Also making it top bar as long as the user wants.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 15, 2020)

I went to GameStop to get my friend a Christmas present and this lady walked in when I was checking out asking if there were any PS5s left


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 15, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I went to GameStop to get my friend a Christmas present and this lady walked in when I was checking out asking if there were any PS5s left


Poor woman... little does she know the struggle she’s about to endure.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I went to GameStop to get my friend a Christmas present and this lady walked in when I was checking out asking if there were any PS5s left



She’s about to break up with her bf and her sanity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> been a staple for nearly every software company for almost a decade



Not a good thing IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 16, 2020)

Free PS5 for everyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 16, 2020)

It's a good thing I don't buy anything video game related on release cause these companies are shit~


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm crying of sadness RN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)

This fat fuck is still funny. Respect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2020)

The PS5 wasn't turned on how did he expect the disc to pop in?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

PlayStation CEO Jim Ryan: £70 is fair price for PS5 games​

And cuz fuck paying money for articles:

_*Demon’s Souls has an RRP of £70 on PS5 - significantly more than gamers had been accustomed to paying for PS4 games. Do you consider that a fair price for a video game?*_

“Yes, yes, I do. If you measure the hours of entertainment provided by a video game, such as Demon’s Souls compared to any other form of entertainment, I think that's a very straightforward comparison to draw.”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

Just wait for them mega-grindy games for 100 bucks dawg.  

Dumb logic is dumb.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)

**80 euros*
*Fair price*
*ALL THOSE HOURS OF FUN**

Jim Ryan keeps saying the most corporate schlock imaginable that just triggers the nerd in me. Come back, Kaz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2020)

How much would Disgaea be tho?


----------



## Altace (Nov 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Isn’t it going to be mostly online?


Gamestop has announced they will have at least two consoles in every store for their Black Friday sales. 

I have some buds hoping to camp out to have a chance at getting a PS5 that day. I don't understand that logic since there will be most likely two PS5 MAX in every store due to the shortage of the console right now. Its not worth the time or effort in doing so.

Most of the stock is going to be for the online buyers anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

Black Friday everywhere (Walmart, Best Buy, Target, etc.) is basically online this year.
Plus the retail workers I know have PS5s in stock, but can’t sell them and are only purchasable online/pickup on Black Friday.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2020)

Sony is shitting the bed like they can't help themselves this gen.

We know covid is affecting jobs but we gonna raise game prices anyways :3

Well then, guess I'll stick to my beloved strategy of not buying any of your shit on launch. GJ punishing your developers for 10 more dollars.


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Sony is shitting the bed like they can't help themselves this gen.
> 
> We know covid is affecting jobs but we gonna raise game prices anyways :3
> 
> Well then, guess I'll stick to my beloved strategy of not buying any of your shit on launch. GJ punishing your developers for 10 more dollars.


I don’t think this is going to go the way you think it is. People vote with their wallets and well... they voted.

I don’t think this is going to affect Sony in the slightest, other publishers are just going to follow.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> Black Friday everywhere(Walmart, Best Buy, Target, etc.) is basically online this year.



What human who isn't an 800 pound behemoth or a psychopathic knife wielding goblin would put their actual lives at risk by going to any physical store on Black Friday?

Black Friday is that one tine stores needed armed guards every 6 feet so that someone doesn't get killed by a 4k tv in a box, bought by some boomer who actually consumes no 4k content.


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

True, but I think it’s more so because of COVID.

I’ve gone grocery shopping on BF before lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> I don’t think this is going to go the way you think it is. People vote with their wallets and well... they voted.
> 
> I don’t think this is going to affect Sony in the slightest, other publishers are just going to follow.


I thought I liked getting fucked in the ass but it seems Sony Ponies really want Daddy Sony's tiny pp in their anus.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> True, but I think it’s more so because of COVID.
> 
> I’ve gone grocery shopping of BF before lol



Bruh there's no 90% off Wagyu beef on bf. Not the same as going to say a best buy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> I don’t think this is going to go the way you think it is. People vote with their wallets and well... they voted.
> 
> I don’t think this is going to affect Sony in the slightest, other publishers are just going to follow.



Some are, others aren't. The shittiest publishers are already following suit like Rockstar and their GTA 5 port of 80 fucking bucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altace (Nov 18, 2020)

Luckily I split prices down the middle for(most) of the new games that I want with my brother.

For those who are not so lucky I feel for you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> What human who isn't an 800 pound behemoth or a psychopathic knife wielding goblin would put their actual lives at risk by going to any physical store on Black Friday?
> 
> Black Friday is that one tine stores needed armed guards every 6 feet so that someone doesn't get killed by a 4k tv in a box, bought by some boomer who actually consumes no 4k content.



Sometimes I wonder why people abroad still put America on a pedestal when they can't control their consumer fried brains and act like swine during feeding hour and just enjoy discounts like normal people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

For those who are trying to now grab a PlayStation 5 in this post pre order hell. Here you are. Good luck.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> For those who are trying to now grab a PlayStation 5 in this post pre order hell. Here you are. Good luck.


You have one for Xbox?


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You have one for Xbox?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altace (Nov 18, 2020)

You have to disable ad-block to use the site.


----------



## Simon (Nov 18, 2020)

@SakuraLover16 Go go go lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> @SakuraLover16 Go go go lol


Dammit I only have a Best Buy card lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> There will be people constantly lurking sites so they can instantly buy a ps5 when it comes in stock.
> 
> I'm just gonna wait until they come out with a pro version, if that is even going to be a thing for this.



Probably have to wait 2-3 years for a Pro version if they even release one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Probably have to wait 2-3 years for a Pro version if they even release one.



That's how long it takes them to get a game out I actually want to play that isn't on PC anyways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Probably have to wait 2-3 years for a Pro version if they even release one.





T.D.A said:


> Probably have to wait 2-3 years for a Pro version if they even release one



Sony will don’t worry. Slim and Pro version is in the works for sure.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Probably have to wait 2-3 years for a Pro version if they even release one.


More games by then so win win.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)

Managed to get a PS5

Ngl lie tho, had i known how good Series X is in comparison in 2014 then i 100% wouldve been team xbox.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2020)

Got my order in for the PS5.  In the UK everyone was seemingly going for the usual (Game/Curry's etc) and John Lewis had some low key and was able to snap one up without trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)

Yall got a game included with ur PS5?

The next i get is prolly gonna be cyberpunk lmao, had no extra money for Demon Souls


----------



## Altace (Nov 19, 2020)

Fuck my life I still couldn't get one from Wal-Mart today 

Hopefully I can get one from them next Wednesday since I was able to at least put it in my cart this time. It'll give me a bigger advantage over the competition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 20, 2020)

I love Rick and Morty commercials


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2020)

Zensuki said:


>



Okay that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2020)

I don’t even know how I managed to get mine. I had a couple of minutes to order it and amazon was fucking crashing because of the traffic, but somehow I managed to get a hold of one.
Ships in December though. For what I’ve seen so far, nothing special.
There’s hardly any difference. It does run a lot faster and smoother, but graphic was I think they reached the peak as far as how much stuff you can put in a console without making it €1000 or more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2020)

Zensuki said:


>



Oh my fucking ass


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> I don’t even know how I managed to get mine. I had a couple of minutes to order it and amazon was fucking crashing because of the traffic, but somehow I managed to get a hold of one.
> Ships in December though. For what I’ve seen so far, nothing special.
> There’s hardly any difference. It does run a lot faster and smoother, but graphic was I think they reached the peak as far as how much stuff you can put in a console without making it €1000 or more.



Play Call of Duty Cold War to experience next gen graphics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> I don’t even know how I managed to get mine. I had a couple of minutes to order it and amazon was fucking crashing because of the traffic, but somehow I managed to get a hold of one.
> Ships in December though. For what I’ve seen so far, nothing special.
> There’s hardly any difference. It does run a lot faster and smoother, but graphic was I think they reached the peak as far as how much stuff you can put in a console without making it €1000 or more.


Did you play Demons Souls on a 4K tv? I dunno Demons Souls def looks next gen


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2020)

Dude I’m not kidding about Cold War it looks absolutely glorious in 4k. The facial animations alone is worth the money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altace (Nov 23, 2020)

Best Buy dropped more consoles in the middle of the night.

I honestly forgot so I couldn't get one.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2020)

Altace said:


> Best Buy dropped more consoles in the middle of the night.
> 
> I honestly forgot so I couldn't get one.


Ull prolly still get urs before me

My buyers didnt even have the PS5 in their store while they were selling them, its gonna get hear on new years


----------



## OLK (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm in no rush. Everything I want is also on PS4 so I'm good. By time I get it it'll have a better model and/or price drop


----------



## Altace (Nov 23, 2020)

The reason I want one now is because I have the money for one right now.

That and my brother is going to pay for half of it. Then when tax season rolls around get one for my brother and do the same thing.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 23, 2020)

>Buying anything game related day one in 2020

Ya'll don't learn do you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2020)

Someone shut Rape Rape the Rapist up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 23, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Someone shut Rape Rape the Rapist up



You good bro? Your only flame is calling me a rapist which I can't even fathom what the context is. 

Here's a good insult with context, you're a fucking console simp. That's how you flame properly for the record.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2020)

When did Kohl’s suddenly start selling game consoles?


----------



## Altace (Nov 23, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> When did Kohl’s suddenly start selling game consoles?


Pretty sure none were sold right?

I remember reading a lot of people got their order refunded.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> >Buying anything game related day one in 2020
> 
> Ya'll don't learn do you?


As if the ps4 changed much during its life cycle. They needed like 8 years to come up with a pro variant. Who the fuck cares about a slim version.
I have the original with 1 TB. Not like I needed the other two versions.

All I want is external sdd support and Im good.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 23, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> As if the ps4 changed much during its life cycle. They needed like 8 years to come up with a pro variant. Who the fuck cares about a slim version.
> I have the original with 1 TB. Not like I needed the other two versions.
> 
> All I want is external sdd support and Im good.



It got cheaper, better versions came out, issues were fixed, and an actual game library was available.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> It got cheaper, better versions came out, issues were fixed, and an actual game library was available.



The one advantage this generation has over any other is that both consoles have a pretty robust BC from last gen. Aside from that you have, huh, Demon Souls for almost 100 bucks (What a steal!) and huuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, Astro's Playroom?

If you sell your PS4 to buy it, it's kinda worth it. But not really.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> It got cheaper, better versions came out, issues were fixed, and an actual game library was available.


Its cheaper now yes. But are you willing to wait 5 years to buy a ps5?
I bought the ps5 because the ps4 is so freaking slow. And if it’s BC thats a big plus as well. 
Not that it really matters to me, since there aren’t a lot of ps4 games that I want to play again.
I’m one of those people that quit a game once I finished it. 
Unless it’s a fighting game or MP shooter.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 24, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> Its cheaper now yes. But are you willing to wait 5 years to buy a ps5?
> I bought the ps5 because the ps4 is so freaking slow. And if it’s BC thats a big plus as well.
> Not that it really matters to me, since there aren’t a lot of ps4 games that I want to play again.
> I’m one of those people that quit a game once I finished it.
> Unless it’s a fighting game or MP shooter.


Yes. I am. I have more important things to spend my money on and more and more games I want come to PC.


----------



## Altace (Nov 24, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> As if the ps4 changed much during its life cycle. They needed like 8 years to come up with a pro variant. Who the fuck cares about a slim version.
> I have the original with 1 TB. Not like I needed the other two versions.
> 
> All I want is external sdd support and Im good.


Never bought a pro because I never saw the point.

I had a dumbass friend drop money on a PS4 Pro this year KNOWING the PS5 was coming out later this year. But I shouldn't be surprise since said friend goes through money like its burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PlayStation CEO Jim Ryan: £70 is fair price for PS5 games​
> 
> And cuz fuck paying money for articles:
> 
> ...



I could just about manage to spend close to £50 on games that are still sealed today.

£70 is out of order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PlayStation CEO Jim Ryan: £70 is fair price for PS5 games​
> 
> And cuz fuck paying money for articles:
> 
> ...


I prefer to pay 60EUR for Elden Ring when it comes.

Demons Souls is still a 09 souls game ... nowhere near 80EUR.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Altace (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeeeeah

That video is giving me concerns on getting a PS5 right now. As it stands I have no AC in my room so when summer comes that thing is gonna overheat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2020)

My issue with the cost of games is that it has reached the point where the "improvements" are not changing my enjoyment of the game.

I think that I would feel differently if it resulted in better AI. More use of the surroundings during combat. Personality spectrum, of sorts, for grunts, that had an impact on how they process decision making.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2020)

Gunners said:


> My issue with the cost of games is that it has reached the point where the "improvements" are not changing my enjoyment of the game.
> 
> I think that I would feel differently if it resulted in better AI. More use of the surroundings during combat. Personality spectrum, of sorts, for grunts, that had an impact on how they process decision making.



AAA gaming will never invest properly in AI since that's not what sells millions of games. They need to pour their millions in scale and graphics to make nerds screech surprised sounds like they're Borat.

Rockstar is somewhat the exception since they pour metric shit tons of money into immersive tech to make the world more realistic but GTA is literally the biggest series ever so they can spare the money. I'm replaying the FEAR games right now and it made me appreciate how level design and AI can complement and elevate each other in ways that make the combat even better.

And Sony's shitty excuse is the "length" of entertainment as if that's not subjective as fuck. I'd rather replay shorter, better designed games than going through another gigantic slog of a +100 hours game.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Altace said:


> Yeeeeah
> 
> That video is giving me concerns on getting a PS5 right now. As it stands I have no AC in my room so when summer comes that thing is gonna overheat.


You can compare the temps with a custom 6800XT from AMD's premium partners.
Starts at  8:15 the VRAM temperature of the GPU.

Below 70Celsius.


----------



## Altace (Nov 25, 2020)

So as of the third try I've pretty much given up on getting a new console soon.

Yeah 120fps Rainbow Six Siege and Devil May Cry 5 is cool, and so is a stable Borderlands 3 and a 60fps Cyberpunk. But with the technical difficulties some people are having and how difficult it is to get the fucking console alone its just not worth the trouble.

So I'm gonna wait for them to be in the stores.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 25, 2020)

Walmart announced a restock at 9pm est tonight. Sold out within 5 seconds...yep guess I'll wait till next year.


----------



## Karma (Nov 25, 2020)

These stores dont give a shit about their clients

Just a captcha would go a long way from stopping bots


----------



## Simon (Nov 25, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> >Buying anything game related day one in 2020
> 
> Ya'll don't learn do you?


hey stop enjoying things pls thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 25, 2020)

Simon said:


> hey stop enjoying things pls thx


You don't gotta sit down and take it to enjoy things


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 25, 2020)

Gunners said:


> My issue with the cost of games is that it has reached the point where the "improvements" are not changing my enjoyment of the game.
> 
> I think that I would feel differently if it resulted in better AI. More use of the surroundings during combat. Personality spectrum, of sorts, for grunts, that had an impact on how they process decision making.


Jet Force Gemini had enemies that took cover and retreated to join larger groups. Enemies in Goldeneye had different reactions depending on where you shot them. Somehow that's a tall order these days. 

What drives me insane is AI hasn't improved _at all_ in 20 years, even though everything else has changed a lot.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

Karma said:


> These stores dont give a shit about their clients
> 
> Just a captcha would go a long way from stopping bots


Captcha is not enough as the scripts are complex.

But  it is a start.



chibbselect said:


> What drives me insane is AI hasn't improved _at all_ in 20 years, even though everything else has changed a lot.


What new gamers and new journalists want easy modes not new and more complex IAs.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 25, 2020)

Info had to be manually input at Best Buy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, if you have The Last Guardian on disc, it plays at a smooth 60 fps on PS5 instead of running like garbage. If you have it digital, it still runs like shit.

Physical wins again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 26, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, if you have The Last Guardian on disc, it plays at a smooth 60 fps on PS5 instead of running like garbage. If you have it digital, it still runs like shit.
> 
> Physical wins again.


Physical runs better than digital?


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2020)

Was going to wake up at 4:30 and go hang around gamestop and try and snag a PS5. Decided to drive by and there's already 20 people camped out. Nope I'm good. Thought I might get lucky since I live in a small town.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 27, 2020)

Update called GameStop this morning to get some info about the ps5. I knew they’d be sold out but was just curious. She said they only had 2 ps5s this morning and when she opened there were 50 people camped out....lol brutal.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> These stores dont give a shit about their clients
> 
> Just a captcha would go a long way from stopping bots


captcha

more like gotcha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 28, 2020)

400,000 in queue.......this is a joke. Anyone saying the e shopping is the future is a clown


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Physical runs better than digital?



The Last Guardian shipped without a framerate cap, so shit was zigzaging all over the place. The game's first patch added HDR and a 30fps limiter. So, playing an unpatched disc version lets you get to 60fps because you're playing without a framerate cap and PS5 can run it no prob. If you're playing the download - and patched version - you're playing with the framerate cap enabled.

Funny how things work.


----------



## Karma (Nov 28, 2020)

It got here early

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> It got here early


It looks like what 80's people thought 2020 would look like but way less cool. 
It's trying to be simple yet complicated, yet it's not enough of either to be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Karma (Nov 28, 2020)

The picture doesnt show it well, but this thing is huge


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> The picture doesnt show it well, but this thing is huge



Friend of mine bought it already and the thing is fucking gargantuan.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> The picture doesnt show it well, but this thing is huge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

So I played the thing yesterday. My cousin didn't have any PS5 games nor did we play on a 4K TV, but I did play the Astro tech demo thing. So my impressions are only limited to the controller which is fucking good. Feels very snug in the hands and all the rumble and haptic feedback gimmicks are dope as shit. The triggers feel fucking amazing. I really hope games use this shit and it isn't just there for tech demos. Buttons are easier on the thumbs than the DS4, as good as the xbone controller's face buttons. D-pad is also smoother and slicker, probably better for fighting games this time around. (@The World was correct about this one.) It wasn't a long session, so I have zero clue about hand fatigue, but the size and weight were good. Just a tiny bit heavier than the DS4. Also no idea about battery life. Overall, initial impressions, I think it might be the best controller yet. For context, I thought the DS4 and Xbone Controller were the co-best controllers before this one. But I also never used the 360 controller. But this shit is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

> *Jim Ryan, CEO of Sony Interactive Entertainment, has opened up about the risks of developing brand new IPs, calling it "very risky".*
> 
> In an interview with , Ryan talked candidly about Sony's recent acquisitions and the risks involved in committing to a brand new project.
> 
> ...



As if AA games weren't dead before. You know as much shit as Square gets, I really appreciate their AA budget initiative. Octopath, Bravely Default, World Ends With You, Balan Wonderland, etc.. At least they try shit at a lesser cost to see if it sticks.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> It got here early





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I played the thing yesterday. My cousin didn't have any PS5 games nor did we play on a 4K TV, but I did play the Astro tech demo thing. So my impressions are only limited to the controller which is fucking good. Feels very snug in the hands and all the rumble and haptic feedback gimmicks are dope as shit. The triggers feel fucking amazing. I really hope games use this shit and it isn't just there for tech demos. Buttons are easier on the thumbs than the DS4, as good as the xbone controller's face buttons. D-pad is also smoother and slicker, probably better for fighting games this time around. (@The World was correct about this one.) It wasn't a long session, so I have zero clue about hand fatigue, but the size and weight were good. Just a tiny bit heavier than the DS4. Also no idea about battery life. Overall, initial impressions, I think it might be the best controller yet. For context, I thought the DS4 and Xbone Controller were the co-best controllers before this one. But I also never used the 360 controller. But this shit is good.


yOu GuYs ArE sImPs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> yOu GuYs ArE sImPs


----------



## Simon (Nov 28, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> yOu GuYs ArE sImPs


Nah you need to experience it, it's honestly some of the coolest features I think I've ever experience out of a console controller when it comes to 'gimmicks'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> Nah you need to experience it, it's honestly some of the coolest features I think I've ever experience out of a console controller when it comes to 'gimmicks'


I’m mocking a certain someone in this thread calling PS5 owners/players "simps".

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 28, 2020)

A friend  of mine dropped her ps5 the moment she got it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> A friend  of mine dropped her ps5 the moment she got it.



Is the building okay?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 29, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is the building okay?


Construction begins tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 29, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’m mocking a certain someone in this thread calling PS5 owners/players "simps".



Salty ass


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 29, 2020)

he mad


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if AA games weren't dead before. You know as much shit as Square gets, I really appreciate their AA budget initiative. Octopath, Bravely Default, World Ends With You, Balan Wonderland, etc.. At least they try shit at a lesser cost to see if it sticks.



We knew this? 
AA development is basically a handful of European devs, who are slowly all getting bought up, and a ever decreasing number of JP devs. 
Honestly, I would say BD, Balan and TWEWY are A games with the way they look. AA is like Nier or Platinum games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> We knew this?
> AA development is basically a handful of European devs, who are slowly all getting bought up, and a ever decreasing number of JP devs.
> Honestly, I would say BD, Balan and TWEWY are A games with the way they look. AA is like Nier or Platinum games.



Yes we knew this, thus my comment: "As if AA games weren't dead before.". And let's not act like Sony didn't bust out legit great AA budget games like Puppeteer and Gravity Rush. Hearing Jimbo Ryan utter shit like "new IPs are risky" basically means most if not all their newer titles will either be cash in sequels or a new IPs that will follow the same over the shoulder action gameplay with bloated open world level design. Horizon and Sushi were great. I'm sure Spiderman was too, but a change of scenery would be nice from them. AA budget games allows big ass companies like Sony to test shit out with quarter the cost. Dumb niche passion projects like Puppeteer would be welcomed. 

And nah, BD and Octopath look that way due to art style. Not sure about the budget, but they're beefy games in terms of their genre. But regardless of what they are, Square heavily pushes for budget titles. Nintendo does too. I'm sure Xbox will as well given they bought 100+ devs or whatever. 

Need Sony in on that shit. Their last approach was MediEvil Remaster, but they gave that shit to the Yu Gi Oh guys, and I'm not sure if that shit was a hit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2020)

So do we have a list of which ps4 games we can play on ps5.
I want to play DQ11:SE and some other rpgs I haven’t finished yet and I don’t feel like hopping back and forth between ps4&5.
Also can a mod add the list to the first post thanks.


----------



## Karma (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

This mic in the controller not funny. I went to show my friends some dope shit I did in ACV and the mic recorded me screaming like a baby when I thought I was going to die and then being like "fuck yeah, bitch!" 

No one needs to hear the weird shit I say when I play games alone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2020)

Haohmaru said:


> So do we have a list of which ps4 games we can play on ps5.
> I want to play DQ11:SE and some other rpgs I haven’t finished yet and I don’t feel like hopping back and forth between ps4&5.
> Also can a mod add the list to the first post thanks.



Here's the list of PS5 games we have in the section, including PS4 upgrades.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This mic in the controller not funny. I went to show my friends some dope shit I did in ACV and the mic recorded me screaming like a baby when I thought I was going to die and then being like "fuck yeah, bitch!"
> 
> No one needs to hear the weird shit I say when I play games alone.



Your mistake was playing ACV~

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Your mistake was playing ACV~


Oh yeah. Really awful to just play kind of okay games. Everything has to be a masterpiece


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh yeah. Really awful to just play kind of okay games. Everything has to be a masterpiece



Hell I still replay actual garbage PS1 and PS2 TGC games to this day.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hell I still replay actual garbage PS1 and PS2 TGC games to this day.



I’m not really playing anything right now. I’ve been meaning to finish Ryza before the new one. But I haven’t even been getting on my phone


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh yeah. Really awful to just play kind of okay games. Everything has to be a masterpiece


yOu ShOuLdNt PlAy Ok GaMeS


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 3, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh yeah. Really awful to just play kind of okay games. Everything has to be a masterpiece


There IS quality between mediocre and masterpiece y'know?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 3, 2020)

Who gives a shit about quality if you get enjoyment out of it anyway.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes we knew this, thus my comment: "As if AA games weren't dead before.". And let's not act like Sony didn't bust out legit great AA budget games like Puppeteer and Gravity Rush. Hearing Jimbo Ryan utter shit like "new IPs are risky" basically means most if not all their newer titles will either be cash in sequels or a new IPs that will follow the same over the shoulder action gameplay with bloated open world level design. Horizon and Sushi were great. I'm sure Spiderman was too, but a change of scenery would be nice from them. AA budget games allows big ass companies like Sony to test shit out with quarter the cost. Dumb niche passion projects like Puppeteer would be welcomed.
> 
> And nah, BD and Octopath look that way due to art style. Not sure about the budget, but they're beefy games in terms of their genre. But regardless of what they are, Square heavily pushes for budget titles. Nintendo does too. I'm sure Xbox will as well given they bought 100+ devs or whatever.
> 
> Need Sony in on that shit. Their last approach was MediEvil Remaster, but they gave that shit to the Yu Gi Oh guys, and I'm not sure if that shit was a hit.



A different time. As much as most of us hate to admit, AAA gaming tends to be not only the pinnacle of the medium but also the most popular amongst players (on consoles). 

Sony's A/AA efforts are now in VR it seems. Japan Studio is rumored to be on a AAA Silent Hill, and the GR director just left. We did get Astro bot though, and Ape Escape got teased so maybe A/AA is till alive there. They are the only studio left in SIE that do A/AA. Its not a bad thing as most A/AA devs probably do want to do a AAA budget to be ambitious and flesh out their ideas. 

Its a bad thing for genres that simply can't sustain AAA budgets: sim games, CRPGs, SRPGs, non-FF/KH JRPGs, non-Mario Platformers etc

I agree, more pubs need to take the SE/Nintendo approach: accept that not every title needs to sell 5 million+. Capcom has gone pretty much full AAA and its worked very well for them though. I reckon SE wants to as well. Both have their next gen new IP be big AAA games. Will be interesting to see the Nier sequel, if its given the AAA treatment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> A different time. As much as most of us hate to admit, AAA gaming tends to be not only the pinnacle of the medium but also the most popular amongst players (on consoles).



Never argued that it wasn't. Shit was never the same after Metal Gear Solid. But that's not the point. 



Zensuki said:


> Sony's A/AA efforts are now in VR it seems. Japan Studio is rumored to be on a AAA Silent Hill, and the GR director just left. We did get Astro bot though, and Ape Escape got teased so maybe A/AA is till alive there. They are the only studio left in SIE that do A/AA. Its not a bad thing as most A/AA devs probably do want to do a AAA budget to be ambitious and flesh out their ideas.



VR wont pick up anytime soon. Look at the hype and sales for conventional gaming boxes. During a pandemic and a world economy on the brink of collapse no less. Not even a Half Life sequel/prequel managed to make that shit relevant. It's not something peeps care about. 

I played Astro Bot on my cousin's PS5. Shit is a stretched out tech demo bro. Zero depth in level design. Probably didn't help that I am currently playing Crash. 




Zensuki said:


> Its a bad thing for genres that simply can't sustain AAA budgets: sim games, CRPGs, SRPGs, non-FF/KH JRPGs, non-Mario Platformers etc



Mega Man 11 says hi. 



Zensuki said:


> I agree, more pubs need to take the SE/Nintendo approach: accept that not every title needs to sell 5 million+. Capcom has gone pretty much full AAA and its worked very well for them though. I reckon SE wants to as well. Both have their next gen new IP be big AAA games. Will be interesting to see the Nier sequel, if its given the AAA treatment.



Capcom hasn't gone full AAA. Mega Man 11 did extremely well. Monster Hunter Stories 2 is on the way. And going by the huge Capcom leak they're brining back their old beat em ups. Also RE Engine is proving to be scalable. If Monster Hunter Rise doesn't count, I'm sure they will develop budget shit on RE Engine as well. 

Square has a good side hustle releasing budget RPGs and a bit beefier shit like Octopath and Bravely Default. They even released a KH melody game and Balan Wonderland + That Platinum Games Action-RPG is on the way. 

I really doubt Square wants to go full AAA.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Capcom has gone pretty much full AAA and its worked very well for them though.



You're like a Nerd Dinosaur from Jurassic Park. Your vision is based on budget. Capcom has released AA games all across the board, especially focusing on their backlog catalog through HD remasters, special editions and compilations, and the biggest series in their company already went down straight to AA budget after World.

Even GTA's Publisher recently made a division purely made to develop AA games because they recognize that the AAA model isn't properly sustainable because they can't rely on 1 or 2 games, no matter how profitable they are. They just want to make games that don't take 5 or 6 fucking years to get out.



Zensuki said:


> Its a bad thing for genres that simply can't sustain AAA budgets: sim games, CRPGs, SRPGs, non-FF/KH JRPGs, non-Mario Platformers etc





Zensuki said:


> A different time. As much as most of us hate to admit, AAA gaming tends to be not only the pinnacle of the medium




Polygon count got your ass hooked like heroin. AAA has slowly but surely become the least expressive baseline in the medium and the actual good games are the exception, rather than the norm. Japs usually carry the load because their budgets tend to be a a sliver of what western companies spend. When Japanese tried the western model, they almost crashed their industry during the PS3/360 generation. Studios died like it was the fucking plague.

Literally all those genres are alive and well doing small scaled games. Especially the RPG genre, the AA sphere is so much fucking better than big budget hollywood RPG games, it's not even funny. AAA don't scratch the surface, even.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mega Man 11 says hi.



Meant those expansive 3D platformers that were so big during the N64/PS1/PS2 days. 
2D platformers are massive in the Indie space and there are even a fair amount of 3D ones.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Capcom hasn't gone full AAA. Mega Man 11 did extremely well. Monster Hunter Stories 2 is on the way. And going by the huge Capcom leak they're brining back their old beat em ups. Also RE Engine is proving to be scalable. If Monster Hunter Rise doesn't count, I'm sure they will develop budget shit on RE Engine as well.
> 
> Square has a good side hustle releasing budget RPGs and a bit beefier shit like Octopath and Bravely Default. They even released a KH melody game and Balan Wonderland + That Platinum Games Action-RPG is on the way.



I wouldn't call 1.3 million extremely well. Capcom's leak specifically says how they want MHS2 to blow up and become a big JRPG franchise. 

I'd bet those beat em up remakes are AAA. I'd also bet those two new IPs are AAA.

RE, RE remakes, DMC, MH main, SF, Pragmata, Dragons Dogma, Onimusha have all gone AAA. The only teams that have not are:

MH spin off, MH stories, MM and AA and perhaps some others we don't know about.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really doubt Square wants to go full AAA.



Square unlike Capcom has no universal AAA engine, so they are way behind. Like I said it will interesting to see if they push Nier to AAA instead keeping it at AA and the longevity of their AA games like BD, OT, TWEWY.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2020)

How much of a loser you have to be to steal toys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2020)

All PS4 physical copies can run on Ps5 right? I just sold my ps4 pro yesterday for like 200$ along with 30 something games that fucker was really lucky


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> All PS4 physical copies can run on Ps5 right?


Yes but u need the disk to play them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> Yes but u need the disk to play them



Yes, i have a few games that I didn’t sell lol 

Will wait for ps5 pro then or maybe i’ll jump the bandwagon next christmas


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altace (Dec 13, 2020)

Cyberpunk has boosted my need to get a PS5 since it is so fucked on PS4. 

But when I do have the money AND a game I REALLY want to play on next gen all the consoles are sold out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ve beaten Miles Morales and got the platinum for Astro’s Playroom, now I have no other PS5 games to play

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2020)

Play with your triggers

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 31, 2020)

It's soooo hard to get a PS5 right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2020)

I think the next supply is in januari. At least that’s what my brother-in-law told me, who works at the biggest e-commerce company in Holland.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2021)

It's a good problem to have considering there are no must play games released + helps resist the urge of a FOMO purchase. 

A Horizon 2 Bundle will most likely be my purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2021)

What are the chances we actually get something good from this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2021)

GOW Ragnarok maybe 

Some first part developers? 

...

Skyrim
GTA5


----------



## Karma (Feb 23, 2021)

Horizen prolly

GoW will release at the end of the year at the earliest


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2021)

Karma said:


> Horizen prolly
> 
> GoW will release at the end of the year at the earliest


A trailer wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2021)

I’d say a new Rift Apart trailer, that’s the only thing I’m expecting. It’ll probably be littered with indie trailers. And here’s this too for those that like the VR stuff


----------



## Karma (Feb 23, 2021)

Prolly more RE8 news too


----------



## The Supreme Being (Feb 24, 2021)

Hopefully some FF16 stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2021)

Sure. I'll catch it.  

Horizon 2 bundle announcement would be nice


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2021)

Btw, where are those alternate cover plates we were teased, Sony?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 24, 2021)

A wild Xbox lover appears!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> Prolly more RE8 news too


Ada Wong plz


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

These things always managed to be weaker than Directs and post Iwata Directs are pretty fucking lame.

It'd be nice if we get more Pragmata and Ghostwire Tokyo, tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Ada Wong plz


Fuck no why


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 25, 2021)

Vault said:


> Fuck no why


I like Ada.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Sony just now realized you can stream at 60fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

in 30 secs


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Yooooo these fuckers aren't late today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

UpgradeStation running wild brother


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

GILF Samus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> GILF Samus


----------



## OLK (Feb 25, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I like Ada.


Ada is for Leon games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow. This game will have PT demo bonus stages.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

So now it's dodgeball


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

EA: Come play with with our balls... you dirty slut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

3D Beat em up. We need more of those.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Sifu I'm in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Vault said:


> So now it's dodgeball



If teams dont enter the map like this what's even the point of making such a game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Western animation style Ghostrunner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Probably 10 years too late to say this, but animatronics aren't scary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

2.9D instead of 2.5D

Same energy as "negative latency".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

So many indies new triple A IPS already


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

I will be playing a Pixar movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Just found out this Kena game is coming on epic game store. Lame, guess I'll forgot about it until it's released on steam in the distant future when I end up buying a ps5. So it'll probably be a while.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 25, 2021)

Why the fuck does  a Pixar-esque game look so appealing ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

As if Deathloop didn't look Godly before, but now the music is adding so much to the whole vibe. Gaddamn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

This shit plays like Dishonoured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

oh shitttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Yuffie? tha faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Nani the fook is going on ny'are?


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Thought that wAs Zack for a second lol


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 25, 2021)

Weiss ???

Oh fuck off SQ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Motherucker they doing a Remake ReMix exclusive to PS5 

fuck outta here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

>"Fog effects" caption during the dance scene 

I read that differently

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

They added sushi photo mode


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Guess am buying a PS5 now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Vault said:


> Thought that wAs Zack for a second lol



I dont even know who the fuck is he? I certainly dont remember him. So probably new character?


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow that's all. Fuck this got excited for no reason. Look like a fucking clown 

Elden ring hahahaha GOW Ragnarok HAHAHA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2021)

4K (checkerboard) Tifa tits

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OLK (Feb 25, 2021)

FF7 Final Mix

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OLK (Feb 25, 2021)

Photo Mode posts are gonna be dominated by lewd Tifa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont even know who the fuck is he? I certainly dont remember him. So probably new character?


Must be because I legit don't recall such a character


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2021)

06/10/21 means 10-th June or 6-th October ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Weiss ???
> 
> Oh fuck off SQ.



What? You dont like Saiyan Sephiroth?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2021)

Yuffie???  Who are the guys with her, spin-off characters?


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Motherucker they doing a Remake ReMix exclusive to PS5
> 
> fuck outta here


At least you don’t gotta pay if you have the PS4 version


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What? You dont like Saiyan Sephiroth?


Of course i like him.




In an obscure game nobody played, where he belongs.

The implication of what this means to the story of this game makes my head hurt and my hatred for SE increasing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> At least you don’t gotta pay if you have the PS4 version



I still have to pay for a new console tho. Unless I can play the yuffie episode on my PS4 which I hope is the case.


----------



## OLK (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still have to pay for a new console tho. Unless I can play the yuffie episode on my PS4 which I hope is the case.


I bet it'll be out on PS4 as well


----------



## Karma (Feb 25, 2021)

I got Yuffie confused with Rikku and hot hella excited gor a second


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The implication of what this means to the story of this game makes my head hurt and my hatred for SE increasing.



Story already turned to camel shit in Part 1. Now it's NomuraVerse baybeeee. My friends are my power and all that hokey condom farts shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> I got Yuffie confused with Rikku and hot hella excited gor a second



You have one chance to appeal to not be banned.


----------



## Karma (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You have one chance to appeal to not be banned.


Tara Strong > Whoever they got to voice Yuffie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> Tara Strong > Whoever they got to voice Yuffie



I'll see you in the Konoha courts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Feb 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Story already turned to camel shit in Part 1. Now it's NomuraVerse baybeeee. My friends are my power and all that hokey condom farts shit.


No getting off Nomura's wild ride. We suffer and get excited together until the end


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow, anyone stupid enough to support FF7R on the PS4 must feel pretty fucking dumb right now.

Nomura isn’t just a hack, he represents all the shitty business decisions of the company.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2021)

These things have the same energy as their last E3 conferences since they keep showing the same games. Over and over again and act like it’s something new.

Copy Paste of Play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, anyone stupid enough to support FF7R on the PS4 must feel pretty fucking dumb right now.
> 
> Nomura isn’t just a hack, he represents all the shitty business decisions of the company.


I mean you get a free upgrade so I don't get how people got cheated


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2021)

PS5 not dead yet? Lmao I almost forgot about consoles


----------



## The Supreme Being (Feb 25, 2021)

These direct/state of plays have been garbage. My expectations were super low and they couldn't even reach them.  Also hope your excited for Genesis in part 2 of FF7 remake.


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## OLK (Feb 26, 2021)

w
why do i buy games

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2021)

Sony Japan Studios was just put out to pasture. The Studio that made Ico, SotC, Last Guardian, Blood Siren series, Gravity Rush and plenty more. It's also the Studio that saved Demon Souls from being cancelled and saved Bloodborne from Sony's higher-up meddling.

Not that it could  do much nowadays since literally everyone that made the above possible left the Studio in the last 3 years since they couldn't release anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2021)

And the with that, Sony's Californianization is now complete. RIP Legend of Dragoon and Puppeteer dreams.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2021)

jesus christ, this is awesome



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony Japan Studios was just put out to pasture. The Studio that made Ico, SotC, Last Guardian, Blood Siren series, Gravity Rush and plenty more. It's also the Studio that saved Demon Souls from being cancelled and saved Bloodborne from Sony's higher-up meddling.
> 
> Not that it could nowadays do much since literally everyone that made the above possible left the Studio in the last 3 years since they couldn't release anything.


rip

So uh....what are the odds of those games coming to PC?


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2021)

Lmao Phil Spencer just clarified all future Betheda games will be exclusive to platforms with game pass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

Ouch. Poor Mikami. Stuck with the America Box. Guess he'll have to pay more attention to the PC version.


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ouch. Poor Mikami. Stuck with the America Box. Guess he'll have to pay more attention to the PC version.


Phil phrasing is pretty intresting.

Playstation could receive these games, but theyd have to allow game pass on it. The money Microsoft and Sony make from the console sales r peanuts compared to the actual game sales. Allowing Game Pass cutting into their revenue stream might actually hurt their earnings more than just not having Bethesda games on there.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Lmao Phil Spencer just clarified all future Betheda games will be exclusive to platforms with game pass


I thought they said Bethesda games would still be releasing on all consoles? No that that matters to me since I don’t play their games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Phil phrasing is pretty intresting.
> 
> Playstation could receive these games, but theyd have to allow game pass on it. The money Microsoft and Sony make from the console sales r peanuts compared to the actual game sales. Allowing Game Pass cutting into their revenue stream might actually hurt their earnings more than just not having Bethesda games on there.



Which essentially means it'll be Xbox exclusive since I don't see Sony playing ball at any point. They don't really like to mesh with the competition even if they're slightly more open about PC.

Bottlenecking Tango to only Xbox in the console space would be pretty suicidal but it ain't the first time where shitty business got him in exclusive deadland.


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I thought they said Bethesda games would still be releasing on all consoles? No that that matters to me since I don’t play their games.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Phil phrasing is pretty intresting.
> 
> Playstation could receive these games, but theyd have to allow game pass on it. The money Microsoft and Sony make from the console sales r peanuts compared to the actual game sales. Allowing Game Pass cutting into their revenue stream might actually hurt their earnings more than just not having Bethesda games on there.


I don't think so. They said they would continue to support the games that have already released on that platform but future titles are on Xbox with the exception of deathloop and Tokyo ghostwire because if Bethesda's prior contract there could be a few more but I doubt it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 19, 2021)

I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2021)

just copped a ps5. won't tell you my plug. smaller than expected but still pretty chunky

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> won't tell you my plug



I hope you choke!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 29, 2021)

Damn, it’s really happening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Damn, it’s really happening




BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I have a bunch of PSOne/PS2 classics on my PS3. If it brakes and I can't redownload them, you betcha ass I wont be buying them again on the PS5 storefront or whatever. Gonna emulate that bitch for sure.


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of PSOne/PS2 classics on my PS3. If it brakes and I can't redownload them, you betcha ass I wont be buying them again on the PS5 storefront or whatever. Gonna emulate that bitch for sure.


Shoudnt u be able to download them as long as u still have ur account?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> Shoudnt u be able to download them as long as u still have ur account?


Yeah I’m pretty sure you can do that with the Wii and Wii U after their stores closed. Should be the same here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> Shoudnt u be able to download them as long as u still have ur account?





BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah I’m pretty sure you can do that with the Wii and Wii U after their stores closed. Should be the same here.




I've no idea. But if I can't access the shop on my PS3, there's a chance I wont be able to access the download list either.


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I've no idea. But if I can't access the shop on my PS3, there's a chance I wont be able to access the download list either.


U can download any game u purchased from the PSApp

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> U can download any game u purchased from the PSApp


The updated app doesn’t show anything below PS4 anymore. Guess you’re fucked Kurisu

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2021)

Jim Ryan: ?

Killing game preservation, one golf club at a time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jim Ryan: ?
> 
> Killing game preservation, one golf club at a time.



On the plus side, they're making a solid argument for emulation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> On the plus side, they're making a solid argument for emulation.



If anything, I hope the different publishers and devs who can push out re-releases start waking up. We're not even talking strictly PS1,2 and 3 games. Now the best version of Muramasa: The Demon Blade is practically in the same limbo as a game from fucking 20 years ago.

Emulation's argument always spoke for itself but seeing this pathetic display just works in its favor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Finally time to crack dat ol' Vita it seems.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2021)

Some of the games are becoming Bone exclusive cause they're not getting rid of shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some of the games are becoming Bone exclusive cause they're not getting rid of shit.



The Great Gayming Piracy Age is upon us indeed. This is the biggest digital purge yet. Amazing how twitter/resetera gaymers aren't making more of a bitching tsunami about this. But God forbid the new Smash characters have huge milkers. SMH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Baks said:


> Rumor, PS5 to have disc based backwards compatibility with PS1, PS2, PS3 and PS4 games:
> 
> 
> I really hope that this is true.



This aged like milk. If the milk came out of a dog's anus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some of the games are becoming Bone exclusive cause they're not getting rid of shit.



Will people be able to download games they have already paid for? 

That this is even a question is why I will always prefer having a hard copy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Gunners said:


> Will people be able to download games they have already paid for?
> 
> That this is even a question is why I will always prefer having a hard copy.




Even if not at first, I feel eventually that's gonna be the case.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Great Gayming Piracy Age is upon us indeed. This is the biggest digital purge yet. Amazing how twitter/resetera gaymers aren't making more of a bitching tsunami about this. But God forbid the new Smash characters have huge milkers. SMH.



And that's really the saddest part of it. The gayming community is so centered on this consumerist ideal of OLD BAD, NEW GOOD that they won't even flinch at the idea that all of the games released on their platform of choice will die off.

Gaymer "proud" themselves on calling out bullshit and like to watch youtube videos to call out the "man" but at the end of the day, they really couldn't care less. Hell, even during the Don Mattrick days where he was about to turn the Xbone into a fucking entertainment box with 0 BC, people bitched so much to the point where they had to change.   

Sony and Nintendo, though? S'all good, no problem, bro. Keep that shit coming. 

And that's it, this shit doesn't even stop with Sony. Like, what the fuck are people gonna do when the Switch dies, drops its infrastructure *again* and suddenly you have no way of downloading the metric shit ton of DLC that Smash Ultimate has? Will Nintendo even care because at that time, it'll be shilling the new Smash and dump Ultimate down the C&D goulash of old Nintendo games.

I'm just rambling now but I hope Jim Ryan doesn't last long as the head of Sony. He's making Playstation as bland as fucking possible.



Gunners said:


> Will people be able to download games they have already paid for?
> 
> That this is even a question is why I will always prefer having a hard copy.



The idea is that they can although you already have a shit ton of people having problems doing that, even before they took it down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And that's really the saddest part of it. The gayming community is so centered on this consumerist ideal of OLD BAD, NEW GOOD that they won't even flinch at the idea that all of the games released on their platform of choice will die off.
> 
> Gaymer "proud" themselves on calling out bullshit and like to watch youtube videos to call out the "man" but at the end of the day, they really couldn't care less. Hell, even during the Don Mattrick days where he was about to turn the Xbone into a fucking entertainment box with 0 BC, people bitched so much to the point where they had to change.
> 
> ...



Nintendo's timid releases is also stupid. I like how their fix for the many retro purchases people had for the Wii/WiiU is renting a limited ass 9999 game in 1 cartridge. The Smash is so true. That's why I hope they eventually release a speshul edishion Smash Ultimate with all DLC on disc, because we aint getting another Smash like that chief. 

Oh, and it gets better... Sony failed to inform a dev about the purge, so their PS Vita version ended up being abruptly cancelled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Still got ways to go I guess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2021)

Blindly give money to the multibillion dollar companies you simp, so maybe in the future they'll give you what you want.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2021)

Why tho. The PS4 remaster looks fine still


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2021)

>There is also a new Uncharted game in development by Naughty Dog which a team of *Bend Studio had to help with until they feared to get absorbed by ND and asked to be taking off the project (they are now working on their own new game)*

What?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2021)

We need a new God of War trailer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Even people within the industry can't get their hands on this sumbitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2021)

Jesus, talk about retard strength.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >There is also a new Uncharted game in development by Naughty Dog which a team of *Bend Studio had to help with until they feared to get absorbed by ND and asked to be taking off the project (they are now working on their own new game)*
> 
> What?


Seems like Bend is just getting, well, _bent over_.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

> Some of PS3 Videogames don't get a Patch and the patch is essential to play Online and earn Trophies:
> 1) - Nor automatically at the boot of the game itself;
> 2) - Nor through "Manual" (Triangle: update check)
> 
> ...




What a shitfuck. Now even buying physical games wont help you, especially if the game is a mess on launch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, talk about retard strength.



HDMI ports are already beta enough. I ruined one of my monitor's ports just by barely tugging on the cable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What a shitfuck. Now even buying physical games wont help you, especially if the game is a mess on launch.



Sony out there charging you online rental services with expiration dates alongside glorified paper weights and proud of it. This is why PC people usually become elitists, the console space can be so pathetically anti-consumer. Thank God I can buy PS2 games with no fear of this shit.

When Microsoft is the one Publisher out of Nintendo and Sony that actually seem to care about a healthy gaming ecosystem, you know the console sphere is completely topsy turvy stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 12, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why tho. The PS4 remaster looks fine still



Prob to tie in with the series? Not a fan unless it has serious graphical improvements and extra content. Maybe its a test project for VASG to build a AAA team.

I see the Days Gone news as a net win. It did very well for a new IP but I was like why, especially when we have TLOU? Bend can work a better new IP.

Also UC5 best be happening. One of the best gaming franchises in a long time and UC4 sold like 20 million. Wasn't the new San Diego studio rumored to be working on it though.

Not sure what the article is trying to say. Nearly all of Sony's team are big and built for AAA productions. Why would they be making anything other than AAA?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony out there charging you online rental services with expiration dates alongside glorified paper weights and proud of it. This is why PC people usually become elitists, the console space can be so pathetically anti-consumer. Thank God I can buy PS2 games with no fear of this shit.
> 
> When Microsoft is the one Publisher out of Nintendo and Sony that actually seem to care about a healthy gaming ecosystem, you know the console sphere is completely topsy turvy stupid.



We've all been warned. We've all warned others. Everyone knew this was coming. But to actually see happening is surreal. I really thought they'd wait a few more years until they'd pull the plug.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2021)

Sony killing their AA studio and push mobishit is the cherry on top for their series of latest Sony demoralizing news.

Beautiful. 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

I got the thing 




He's a big fucker. I got pythons just carrying the thing for 1 kilometer.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2021)

HDR is the ugliest shit in history. It's the shittain tint all games had on the PS3 but maxed out to all fuck. If my eyes could puke, I'd be drowning in my own vomit right now. How is this a selling point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HDR is the ugliest shit in history. It's the shittain tint all games had on the PS3 but maxed out to all fuck. If my eyes could puke, I'd be drowning in my own vomit right now. How is a selling point?



Hahaha, holy shit. In what way does it look bad?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hahaha, holy shit. In what way does it look bad?



It's like the warm screen setting but much worse with an ungodly brown tint on everything. All the colors look washed out. There's no vibrancy at all. Like whenever an American movie has a scene in a desert setting. I turned that shit off immediately.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2021)

**PSP still dead**

Always a catch. I don't doubt for a second they'll do it again down the line since they have no problem axing the oldest device's store.

Start buying whatever old stuff you want now that they've extended the window. There's plenty of $20 stuff on the store that's retarded expensive physical.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah I dont trust this exactly because PSP stayed dead.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HDR is the ugliest shit in history. It's the shittain tint all games had on the PS3 but maxed out to all fuck. If my eyes could puke, I'd be drowning in my own vomit right now. How is this a selling point?


what kinda tv you playing on?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HDR is the ugliest shit in history. It's the shittain tint all games had on the PS3 but maxed out to all fuck. If my eyes could puke, I'd be drowning in my own vomit right now. How is this a selling point?





blakstealth said:


> what kinda tv you playing on?



Yeah, this is important,  not having a great tv makes HDR look iffy.


----------



## Karma (Apr 20, 2021)

Horizen Zero Dawn Complete Edition is free. Go grab it while u can

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HDR is the ugliest shit in history. It's the shittain tint all games had on the PS3 but maxed out to all fuck. If my eyes could puke, I'd be drowning in my own vomit right now. How is this a selling point?


Bruh invest in a good tv. LG C9 and up are amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 21, 2021)

Apparently Sony is spending money to keep games off game pass instead of putting it on PS Now


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> Bruh invest in a good tv. LG C9 and up are amazing.



Plus calibration tools like SpyderX pro and your tv graphics and colors will be life like


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> what kinda tv you playing on?





Nemesis said:


> Yeah, this is important,  not having a great tv makes HDR look iffy.



ASUS ROG Strix 4K HDR. It still looks like dogshit.


----------



## Karma (Apr 21, 2021)

Sony can suck my dick

That concludes my Ted talk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ASUS ROG Strix 4K HDR. It still looks like dogshit.


seems like the ps5 has some hdr issues. it could be that, or maybe the monitor's settings need to be tweaked. or maybe the game you're playing doesn't look good with HDR to begin with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 21, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> seems like the ps5 has some hdr issues. it could be that, or maybe the monitor's settings need to be tweaked. or maybe the game you're playing doesn't look good with HDR to begin with


Yeah, but most monitors aren't that great with hdr gaming. It's all about 1080p and high refresh rate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> seems like the ps5 has some hdr issues. it could be that, or maybe the monitor's settings need to be tweaked. or maybe the game you're playing doesn't look good with HDR to begin with



It's just that I hate the look of it. Maybe others like it, but I dont. I like my shit vibrant with poppy colors ready to poke my eyes to blindness.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's just that I hate the look of it. Maybe others like it, but I dont. I like my shit vibrant with poppy colors ready to poke my eyes to blindness.



I like deep shadows and strong lighting. I like to have some color but some mood too.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's just that I hate the look of it. Maybe others like it, but I dont. I like my shit vibrant with poppy colors ready to poke my eyes to blindness.


that's what HDR is supposed to do


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's just that I hate the look of it. Maybe others like it, but I dont. I like my shit vibrant with poppy colors ready to poke my eyes to blindness.


HDR tends to make black blacker and white whiter, but colors less flashy.


----------



## Karma (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2021)

Is that the Battlefield that has WW2 era Reset Era users with prosthetic arms?


----------



## Karma (Apr 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is that the Battlefield that has WW2 era Reset Era users with prosthetic arms?


Yea lmao

Wreakfest is the best thing on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 29, 2021)

Does anyone have any recommendations for external SSD's?
My ps5 can't handle all these ps5 games. Might as well put all the ps4 games on external ssd since you can play them of the external ssd.

So I thought I'd get the dual charger for the ps5 and that shit comes with an adapter and everything. And here I thought it was a simple charger than you connect to your ps5.
Fuck that, I'm sending it back.


----------



## Karma (May 2, 2021)

Microsoft's leaked review of TLoU 2 

Source:


----------



## JayK (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (May 4, 2021)

Karma said:


> Sony can suck my dick
> 
> That concludes my Ted talk


Just Sony or can Nintendo and Microsoft join the fun too?


----------



## Karma (May 4, 2021)




----------



## JayK (May 4, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Just Sony or can Nintendo and Microsoft join the fun too?


Nintendo can certainly suck mine.

Last interesting game they've released was Luigi's Mansion 3.


----------



## Zensuki (May 4, 2021)

JayK said:


>


More like market leader with largest userbase does not want users/spend to migrate when smaller competitors gain access to said userbase.

Also curious when this policy actually has been triggered: the case of a a big chunk of the playerbase playing on multiple platforms and then deciding to spend money away from the most popular console.....let alone with a 15% difference seems unlikely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2021)

Sony is integrating discrod. Best sony news in the least 2 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> More like market leader with largest userbase does not want users/spend to migrate when smaller competitors gain access to said userbase.
> 
> Also curious when this policy actually has been triggered: the case of a a big chunk of the playerbase playing on multiple platforms and then deciding to spend money away from the most popular console.....let alone with a 15% difference seems unlikely.



And that userbase wanted to play with people that had other consoles.   

In the era of blind brand loyalty, crossplay does so little to sway sales.


----------



## Simon (May 4, 2021)

JayK said:


>


Gio Corsi went from good guy to bad real quick


----------



## Zensuki (May 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And that userbase wanted to play with people that had other consoles.
> 
> In the era of blind brand loyalty, crossplay does so little to sway sales.



 Its not about crossplay, its about the mixing of wallets (due to how in game purchases are handled) and hence business models. 

Apple isn't going to allow cross app purchases to the Google store without some policy. Facebook is not going to let TikTok access its user network, allow iMessage to accumulate WhatsApp's chat history without some clause to compensate them for a potential loss in revenue.

X Company puts in a lot of work and money to cultivate Y userbase. Why should another company be allowed access to Y userbase through X's platform and make money off them without compensation? The companies with the smallest userbase have the most to gain by combining networks, while those with the largest have the most to lose. 

The terms act as an insurance policy for the very rare cases (I assume), where a lot of the playerbase now plays on multiple consoles and spends money disproportionately to time spent on each platform. I can't think of what games this would kick in for though.

Maybe its to prevent cross play platforms undercutting PSN, like MS saying all VBucks are half price on Xbox. The PS userbase would never be exposed to this but with crossplay they now are, and they now are incentivised in spending all their money on Xbox Live.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2021)

JayK said:


>





For the Payers.

In the age where third party exclusives are dead, Sony will fight tooth and nail to be the most elitist stupid fucking brand possible run by slack jawed retards. I'm actually glad Tim went full stupid on Apple because all these confidential policies are just being outed. I'm channeling my inner Ren but consoles were a mistake.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2021)

Sonic Colors Ultimate. Meh. Would rather have Generations or even Unleashed Remaster but it's a half decent modern Sonic game. I'm more excited about Sunset Overdrive and the sequel. It's crazy how this went from Microsoft exclusive to a Sony IP. I hope Apocalypse keeps the tone and amps the speed.


----------



## JayK (May 5, 2021)

Colours is the best modern Sonic game.

There I said it.


----------



## Zensuki (May 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For the Payers.
> 
> In the age where third party exclusives are dead, Sony will fight tooth and nail to be the most elitist stupid fucking brand possible run by slack jawed retards. I'm actually glad Tim went full stupid on Apple because all these confidential policies are just being outed. I'm channeling my inner Ren but consoles were a mistake.


Tim's going to get BTFO by Apple. Its always funny see these wannabe big companies try and peddle the law against the platform companies as soon as their product becomes incredibly popular. 

Its like they forgot that the only reason their product is able to reach millions is due to the platform makers will.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Its not about crossplay, its about the mixing of wallets (due to how in game purchases are handled) and hence business models.
> 
> Apple isn't going to allow cross app purchases to the Google store without some policy. Facebook is not going to let TikTok access its user network, allow iMessage to accumulate WhatsApp's chat history without some clause to compensate them for a potential loss in revenue.
> 
> ...



Erm... Who cares? If sony does so little to compete with prices on their storefront, it's their issue. In a time where exclusivity is dying, eventually multiplatform software prices are gonna be a huge factor. If it's not already. 

You can expect MS to be even more aggressive with their retardedly good value for money prices.  Xbox Pass already looks super fucking enticing if you dont care much for Sony's games.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 5, 2021)

Be agressive. Be be agressive!!! Honestly if PS has fears about exposing their players to Xbox maybe they should be more consumer friendly.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Erm... Who cares? If sony does so little to compete with prices on their storefront, it's their issue. In a time where exclusivity is dying, eventually multiplatform software prices are gonna be a huge factor. If it's not already.
> 
> You can expect MS to be even more aggressive with their retardedly good value for money prices.  Xbox Pass already looks super fucking enticing if you dont care much for Sony's games.



Erm....the very people that make consoles? Why should Sony allow competitors to take money out of the platform they built and undercut them whilst getting no benefit? Like you're not making sense here. If its their problem then they can do what they want to remedy it....its their platform.

It would be like rolling up to a club with drinks from the newsagents and saying you got to compete with prices. You'll get told to fuck off and go somewhere else.

Its the very opposite of being competitive: forcing parity just because the losers are butthurt that they don't have the same userbase. By fair competition, your platform lost. Apple points this out clearly. 

No surprise the losers (Epic, MS) want a bigger slice  

MS can be aggressive all they want, they're still getting outsold by Sony 2:1 in sales and revenue. Ultimately they're still tied to hardware. GamePass is clearly subsidised by MS's monopoly money in other areas, so not only is it unsustainable but its also ripe for an anti-trust lawsuit as well.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 5, 2021)

Actually sales figures points to the consoles being fairly close maybe approximately 2 million apart right now. However with about currently 23 million game pass subscribers  xbox would currently if numbers are correct means they make approximately 287.5 million a month on top of console sales which usually sell at a loss anyways. Right now microsoft doesn't care too much about sales like they do subscribers on gamepass. The revenue is roughly the same between the two companies both hovering near a 3.1billion dollar figure as far as profit goes. Also Microsoft as a whole was willing to eat the operating cost of game pass if it means keeping Amazon and Google out of gaming. In the same breath though investing in more studios allows for Microsoft to churn out more of their own games which leads to more direct profit back. Gamepass as stated by Phil Spencer and others is sustainable however it's not too profitable at the moment (even though it turns a profit) because they are doing all they can to promote it as well.

As of now I think there is healthy competition going on XD


----------



## Zensuki (May 5, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Actually sales figures points to the consoles being fairly close maybe approximately 2 million apart right now. However with about currently 23 million game pass subscribers  xbox would currently if numbers are correct means they make approximately 287.5 million a month on top of console sales which usually sell at a loss anyways. Right now microsoft doesn't care too much about sales like they do subscribers on gamepass. The revenue is roughly the same between the two companies both hovering near a 3.1billion dollar figure as far as profit goes. Also Microsoft as a whole was willing to eat the operating cost of game pass if it means keeping Amazon and Google out of gaming. In the same breath though investing in more studios allows for Microsoft to churn out more of their own games which leads to more direct profit back. Gamepass as stated by Phil Spencer and others is sustainable however it's not too profitable at the moment (even though it turns a profit) because they are doing all they can to promote it as well.
> 
> As of now I think there is healthy competition going on XD


PS4: 115 million
XB1 (per Apple v Epic): 48 million

PS5: 7.8 million
XB series: MS too scared to release numbers.

You are wrong

Playstation: $22.67B
Xbox: $13.83B

Playstation is almost twice the marketshare of Xbox. MS once again is too scared to release profit breakdowns like Sony and Nintendo do.

Google and Amazon are not competition in the console gaming space, no matter what streaming tech fanboys like to imagine. These are the contenders:

Tencent → $29.3B (incl. social networks business)
Sony → $22.67B
Nintendo → $15.79B
Microsoft → $13.83B
NetEase → $8.37B

Apple and Google in the mobile space probably fit above NetEase but below MS.

Healthy competition? Doubt it. You're looking at 11 figure companies spending billions in an arms race to buy exclusive games, buy timed exclusives, buy developers or as MS set as precedent, buy an entire publisher.

Gaming is going to get more divided until some of these companies die in the gaming space or are forever silo'd. Google and Amazon are DOA.
Epic and MS are the weakest atm.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 5, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> PS4: 115 million
> XB1 (per Apple v Epic): 48 million


I mean I'm not concerned about Xbox one numbers...


Zensuki said:


> PS5: 7.8 million
> XB series: MS too scared to release numbers.


The number is thought to be around 4.5 but the sales aren't really a great indicator considering demand is outstripping the supply. So if they don't have any stock they don't have any sales.


Zensuki said:


> Playstation: $22.67B


You're going off of revenue intlstead of profit which is fair. Microsoft's numbers are actually around $15B. A 56% increase from last year's $10B.


Zensuki said:


> Playstation is almost twice the marketshare of Xbox. MS once again is too scared to release profit breakdowns like Sony and Nintendo do.


You have to ask why is it twice the market share it's an eastern company Japanese to be exact. However if you want to talk about numbers Microsoft has 141 million concurrent users versus playstation's 101 million. Plus they did release info XD.


Zensuki said:


> Google and Amazon are not competition in the console gaming space, no matter what streaming tech fanboys like to imagine. These are the contenders:


Google and Microsoft were attempting to enter the gaming. It's one of the reasons that fueled Microsoft into buying Bethesda.


Zensuki said:


> Tencent → $29.3B (incl. social networks business)
> Sony → $22.67B
> Nintendo → $15.79B
> Microsoft → $13.83B
> ...


Okay!


Zensuki said:


> Healthy competition? Doubt it. You're looking at 11 figure companies spending billions in an arms race to buy exclusive games, buy timed exclusives, buy developers or as MS set as precedent, buy an entire publisher.


Let's not pretend that timed exclusives and developers aren't something that Playstation doesn't fully embrace. 


Zensuki said:


> Gaming is going to get more divided until some of these companies die in the gaming space or are forever silo'd. Google and Amazon are DOA.
> Epic and MS are the weakest atm.


Microsoft looks like it's snowballing to be something big XD.


----------



## Karma (May 5, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> PS4: 115 million
> XB1 (per Apple v Epic): 48 million
> 
> PS5: 7.8 million
> XB series: MS too scared to release numbers.


Console sales r irrelevant. 

The main money makers r software sales, especially in the early stage in a consoles lifetime where theyre usually sold at a lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 5, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I mean I'm not concerned about Xbox one numbers...


You should be because, PS5 is following a similar trend to PS4


SakuraLover16 said:


> The number is thought to be around 4.5 but the sales aren't really a great indicator considering demand is outstripping the supply. So if they don't have any stock they don't have any sales.


We have no official number. MS stopped releasing sales numbers as soon as Playstation started dominating them.


SakuraLover16 said:


> You're going off of revenue intlstead of profit which is fair. Microsoft's numbers are actually around $15B. A 56% increase from last year's $10B.


Nope. They are 13B for the FY 2020
15B is the trailing 12 month figure

Revenue figures you see on any financial site for a year usually refers to FY not trailing periods. All the above data is FY.


SakuraLover16 said:


> You have to ask why is it twice the market share it's an eastern company Japanese to be exact. However if you want to talk about numbers Microsoft has 141 million concurrent users versus playstation's 101 million. Plus they did release info XD.


What?
Playstation handily beats Xbox in the US, the UK and crushes them in EU.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Google and Microsoft were attempting to enter the gaming. It's one of the reasons that fueled Microsoft into buying Bethesda.


Nah. MS bought Bethesda because Sony was dominating them in the console sector and their first party games could not match Sony's growth. They needed better selling exclusive titles to differentiate themselves from Playstation. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Let's not pretend that timed exclusives and developers aren't something that Playstation doesn't fully embrace.


I didn't but its not nearly as bad as buying a multi-billion dollar publisher just because you mishandled your own first party studios. 

Sony has now locked nearly every Sqaure enix AAA game: FF16, FF7R, Forspoken, KH is prob next? There are rumours that this is just the beginning.

Do you think gaming is a better place if Bethesda is Xbox exclusive? If Square Enix is Sony exclusive? If GTA becomes PS5 exclusive? 

No, all these games used to be multiplatform, but the arms race has escalated due to certain companies being unable to compete without said arms race, and those with inadequate studios need to fix it ASAP.

 The future of AAA gaming is only going to be more divided.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Microsoft looks like it's snowballing to be something big XD.


We'll see. Right now they are without a doubt the weakest, in terms of revenue, sales, first party and profit.


----------



## Zensuki (May 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Console sales r irrelevant.
> 
> The main money makers r software sales, especially in the early stage in a consoles lifetime where theyre usually sold at a lose.



Software sales, sub numbers, DLC sales are all dependent on consoles sales


----------



## Karma (May 5, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Software sales, sub numbers, DLC sales are all dependent on consoles sales


Not really.

U can buy any of MS' stuff on Windows 10 iirc


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 5, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> You should be because, PS5 is following a similar trend to PS4


Again PS4 sales don't matter to me because we are in a new generation pass sales don't always dictate future ones.


Zensuki said:


> We have no official number. MS stopped releasing sales numbers as soon as Playstation started dominating them.


I don't see how it matters considering Xbox isn't making their money from the consoles themselves instead they are doing so of their service. Also again if sales are limited by stock why would the number of sales be important right now since the demand outstrips the supply?


Zensuki said:


> Nope. They are 13B for the FY 2020
> 15B is the trailing 12 month figure
> 
> Revenue figures you see on any financial site for a year usually refers to FY not trailing periods. All the above data is FY.


Why are we looking last year's figures instead of what's happening now? 


Zensuki said:


> What?
> Playstation handily beats Xbox in the US, the UK and crushes them in EU.


Are you speaking of what's current (even with how stock is) or overall because honestly for Xbox console sales aren't their number one indicator for success.


Zensuki said:


> Nah. MS bought Bethesda because Sony was dominating them in the console sector and their first party games could not match Sony's growth. They needed better selling exclusive titles to differentiate themselves from Playstation.


So they added 8 studios to go with their other 15 so they could have more gamepass material. The fact of the matter is that exclusive titles are only really bought by a fraction of the user base. Xbox and playstation are playing two different games here. So comparing them in the same metric doesn't paint an accurate picture. 


Zensuki said:


> I didn't but its not nearly as bad as buying a multi-billion dollar publisher just because you mishandled your own first party studios.


Pretty sure Phil is correcting the mistakes of the last head of Xbox and is doing a pretty good job on it I must add. Plus more below.


Zensuki said:


> Sony has now locked nearly every Sqaure enix AAA game: FF16, FF7R, Forspoken, KH is prob next? There are rumours that this is just the beginning.


So with all these timed exclusives (I don't know if they all are) why is it so unfair that Microsoft played Sony's game better? The rumors for Xbox are also quite exciting I must say.


Zensuki said:


> Do you think gaming is a better place if Bethesda is Xbox exclusive? If Square Enix is Sony exclusive? If GTA becomes PS5 exclusive?


I don't however if this is how it has to be then so be it. I can't blame microsoft though especially when one pays third parties to keep games off of a platform.


Zensuki said:


> No, all these games used to be multiplatform, but the arms race has escalated due to certain companies being unable to compete without said arms race, and those with inadequate studios need to fix it ASAP.
> 
> The future of AAA gaming is only going to be more divided.


Unfortunate but true.


Zensuki said:


> We'll see. Right now they are without a doubt the weakest, in terms of revenue, sales, first party and profit.


No profit is going pretty well. First party is about to chug along everything is starting to look great!


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Not really.
> 
> U can buy any of MS' stuff on Windows 10 iirc


Yes really, a tiny percentage means nothing. Windows is so irrelevant to MS's bottom line right now that they don't even report it.


----------



## Karma (May 6, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Yes really, a tiny percentage means nothing. Windows is so irrelevant to MS's bottom line right now that they don't even report it.


Well see.

According to u MS' console sales r pretty bad but the 20 million game pass users arent coming outta thin air.


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Again PS4 sales don't matter to me because we are in a new generation pass sales don't always dictate future ones.


They show how 70% of the cutting edge console audience has chosen Playstation, and whether you like it or not, that's something MS is going to worry about going forward.


SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't see how it matters considering Xbox isn't making their money from the consoles themselves instead they are doing so of their service. Also again if sales are limited by stock why would the number of sales be important right now since the demand outstrips the supply?


Because a console that sells more, has more players, has more people buying software, has more people subscribing, that's the entirety of the console business. If you can't do that then your console business is dead.

We already know from the chip companies how many PS5s and Xboxs are going to be made this year. PS5 will outproduce Xbox 2:1 2021.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Why are we looking last year's figures instead of what's happening now?


Not all companies release their 2020 FY at the same time. For instance, Nintendo just released theirs today. From Mar 31st 2020 -> Mar 31st 2021

Sony → $25.04B
Nintendo → $15.79B
Microsoft → $15.01B



SakuraLover16 said:


> So they added 8 studios to go with their other 15 so they could have more gamepass material. The fact of the matter is that exclusive titles are only really bought by a fraction of the user base. Xbox and playstation are playing two different games here. So comparing them in the same metric doesn't paint an accurate picture.


Wrong. 
Sony sells 60M first party titles a year, that's 20% of total software and 44% of their Gross Profit in software.
Nintendo sells 180M first party titles a year, 79% of total software and 85% of their Gross Profit in software.

44%, 85% of Gross Profit is not a tiny fraction lol



SakuraLover16 said:


> Pretty sure Phil is correcting the mistakes of the last head of Xbox and is doing a pretty good job on it I must add. Plus more below.


He's definitely better than the prior guy.


SakuraLover16 said:


> So with all these timed exclusives (I don't know if they all are) why is it so unfair that Microsoft played Sony's game better? The rumors for Xbox are also quite exciting I must say.


There is no game. This is just companies throwing money because they can't compete in a natural manner.
MS being so desperate took it to a whole new level by buying a multi billion dollar publisher.

If this leads to predatory pricing business models, then that's illegal and MS will be taken to courts just like many big tech players have been.



SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't however if this is how it has to be then so be it. I can't blame microsoft though especially when one pays third parties to keep games off of a platform.



Lmao yes you can when MS is the only one out here buying entire publishers. MS comes of as the worst of the bunch by default. 



SakuraLover16 said:


> No profit is going pretty well. First party is about to chug along everything is starting to look great!


For the 27th time you are wrong. No one knows Xbox's profit or if they even do make a profit. MS is too scared to release such numbers


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Well see.
> 
> According to u MS' console sales r pretty bad but the 20 million game pass users arent coming outta thin air.


???
XB1 has sold 48 million. MS also offers GamePass for like $1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 6, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> They show how 70% of the cutting edge console audience has chosen Playstation, and whether you like it or not, that's something MS is going to worry about going forward.


Seems like they are basking in the success of gamepass instead XD 


Zensuki said:


> Because a console that sells more, has more players, has more people buying software, has more people subscribing, that's the entirety of the console business. If you can't do that then your console business is dead.
> 
> We already know from the chip companies how many PS5s and Xboxs are going to be made this year. PS5 will outproduce Xbox 2:1 2021.


What part of microsoft making their money from software don't you understand? Their profit isn't as much dependent on console sales as I have stated multiple times because the fact of the matter is consoles are sold at a loss. They are making their money from gamepass and Xbox live


Zensuki said:


> Not all companies release their 2020 FY at the same time. For instance, Nintendo just released theirs today. From Mar 31st 2020 -> Mar 31st 2021
> 
> Sony → $25.04B
> Nintendo → $15.79B
> Microsoft → $15.01B


But the most recent quarterly earnings paint a better picture considering the consoles released in November.


Zensuki said:


> Wrong.
> Sony sells 60M first party titles a year, that's 20% of total software and 44% of their Gross Profit in software.
> Nintendo sells 180M first party titles a year, 79% of total software and 85% of their Gross Profit in software.
> 
> 44%, 85% of Gross Profit is not a tiny fraction lol


It is small when your userbase is over a hundred million right? This means that looking at numbers Sony is selling approximately 20 million each for their most recent games. Looking at Microsoft's revenue it grew by over 50% with the introduction of their hardware and the improvement of their software.


Zensuki said:


> There is no game. This is just companies throwing money because they can't compete in a natural manner.
> MS being so desperate took it to a whole new level by buying a multi billion dollar publisher.
> 
> If this leads to predatory pricing business models, then that's illegal and MS will be taken to courts just like many big tech players have been.


I fail to see what's natural about keeping third party games off of another console lol. Microsoft is not only boosting the best deal in gaming but allowing creators to make what they want. I say this is the result of Sony shenanigans XD.

There is nothing predatory going on lol. Nothing illegal either it's a good thing that no one is going off what you think is going to happen.


Zensuki said:


> Lmao yes you can when MS is the only one out here buying entire publishers. MS comes of as the worst of the bunch by default.


The worst of the bunch by being the most consumer friendly lmao.


Zensuki said:


> For the 27th time you are wrong. No one knows Xbox's profit or if they even do make a profit. MS is too scared to release such numbers


The fact that we have figures to look at shows the opposite of what you're claiming lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2021)

Sonic Colors Ultimate?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Sonic Colors Ultimate?



Best post of this page.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Well see.
> 
> According to u MS' console sales r pretty bad but the 20 million game pass users arent coming outta thin air.


How come they're sold out everywhere then? I don't know how many they made, but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 7, 2021)

I kid you not Sony is being sued for predatory pricing right now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I kid you not Sony is being sued for predatory pricing right now.



It's a proposed lawsuit for now. 

I hate modern Sony but that thing is fucking stupid. Sony sells PSN gift codes retail  so it's not the end of the world if they don't let people buy their games outside their store. Sure, it's a dumb practice but lawyering up because of that just sound stupid.

Some retard indie dev just sued Steam because of the 30% cut just last week (Coincidentally by the same lawyer firm that's helping Tim). That doesn't change the fact that Steam is by far the best gaming platform out there.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a proposed lawsuit for now


I just watched a YouTube video on it so I don't know the smaller details.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I hate modern Sony but that thing is fucking stupid. Sony sells PSN gift codes retail so it's not the end of the world if they don't let people buy their games outside their store. Sure, it's a dumb practice but lawyering up because of that just sound stupid.


From what I understand it seems more like they can charge whatever they want for digital sales here is a quote from a Bloomberg article.



> Sony previously allowed players to purchase games via download codes from third-party retailers like GameStop and Amazon. But in 2019, after a leaked memo circulated online, Sony confirmed that download codes were only purchasable via the PlayStation Store, not third-party retailers. Those restrictions established the alleged “monopoly over the sale of digital PlayStation games,” according to the lawsuit.
> 
> “Sony’s monopoly allows it to charge supracompetitive prices for digital PlayStation games, which are significantly higher than their physical counterparts sold in a competitive retail market, and significantly higher than they would be in a competitive retail market for digital games,” lawyers wrote in the lawsuit.
> 
> Lawyers claim that popular games sell for, on average, 75% more digitally on the PlayStation Store than those sold physically. That number could be up to 175% more at its highest, according to the lawsuit. Sony made $17 billion in revenue over the fiscal year that ended March 31, 2021, from digital PlayStation games and other content purchased on the PlayStation Network, the company said in an earning report; lawyers said $7 billion of that may be due to overcharging via the alleged monopoly on downloads from the PlayStation Store.


So from what I'm gathering at least digitally Playstation games sell for on average 75% more than what you would pay buying them physically. So if you possess an all digital console you are stuck paying what they want you to pay.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Some retard indie dev just sued Steam because of the 30% cut just last week (Coincidentally by the same lawyer firm that's helping Tim). That doesn't change the fact that Steam is by far the best gaming platform out there.


I'm pretty sure you have to agree to the 30% cut if you want your game up there if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Seems like they are basking in the success of gamepass instead XD



Gamepass is not profitable so its the opposite






SakuraLover16 said:


> What part of microsoft making their money from software don't you understand? Their profit isn't as much dependent on console sales as I have stated multiple times because the fact of the matter is consoles are sold at a loss. They are making their money from gamepass and Xbox live



Software sales depend on consoles sold 





SakuraLover16 said:


> But the most recent quarterly earnings paint a better picture considering the consoles released in November.



I mean its the same picture of PS4 generation atm.



SakuraLover16 said:


> It is small when your userbase is over a hundred million right? This means that looking at numbers Sony is selling approximately 20 million each for their most recent games. Looking at Microsoft's revenue it grew by over 50% with the introduction of their hardware and the improvement of their software.



No thats 60M per year. Overall, Sony has probably sold 200-300M games this gen. I just told you that it acoounts for 44% of their software profits so I don't know why you are even arguing if its small.

No company in the world looks at 44% of their profits in a segment and says thats small 



SakuraLover16 said:


> I fail to see what's natural about keeping third party games off of another console lol. Microsoft is not only boosting the best deal in gaming but allowing creators to make what they want. I say this is the result of Sony shenanigans XD.
> 
> There is nothing predatory going on lol. Nothing illegal either it's a good thing that no one is going off what you think is going to happen.



Like MS didn't do it the entire of the 360 gen 
And no Sony or Nintendo have never bought an entire publisher.

Predatory pricing is a legal term for being a dominant player and having your entire business strategy rely on taking massive losses for a long period of time that the competition can't compete with.

Gamepass could certainly fall in that category depending on their margins.



SakuraLover16 said:


> The worst of the bunch by being the most consumer friendly lmao.



Right, because running an unsustainable model, that encourages microtransactions, prevents game ownership and tricks consumers into thinking its one price when in the future they'll continue to charge more and more is consumer friendly.



SakuraLover16 said:


> The fact that we have figures to look at shows the opposite of what you're claiming lol.



Stop lying. Its getting sad. MS hasn't released Xbox profit numbers. If you somehow have this information that rest of the market does not, by all means post it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 7, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Gamepass is not profitable so its the opposite


Their success is gaining 5 million new subscribers in three months lol. They've obviously made a profit and aren't hemorrhaging money as far as revenue as a whole goes. 


Zensuki said:


> Software sales depend on consoles sold


Not necessarily. Xbox has broken out of the console model by allowing accessibility through older hardware, computers, phones, etc. If gamepass can go on it you're still selling software I assume that's how it works anyways. 


Zensuki said:


> I mean its the same picture of PS4 generation atm.


You're still looking at it as if they're playing the same game lol.


Zensuki said:


> No thats 60M per year. Overall, Sony has probably sold 200-300M games this gen. I just told you that it acoounts for 44% of their software profits so I don't know why you are even arguing if its small.
> 
> No company in the world looks at 44% of their profits in a segment and says thats small


I'm sorry but you are jumping on two many things at once here. Gaming revenue as a whole grew by 50%, services revenue grew by 34%, and hardware revenue is up 232% I think you are kind of missing the idea of what I'm saying. I'm not interested in probably. What I'm saying is as a whole exclusives are only bought by a fraction of the userbase. Also I'm like 99% sure that the 60 million exclusive number isn't quite correct from what I can see anyways.


Zensuki said:


> Like MS didn't do it the entire of the 360 gen
> And no Sony or Nintendo have never bought an entire publisher.
> 
> Predatory pricing is a legal term for being a dominant player and having your entire business strategy rely on taking massive losses for a long period of time that the competition can't compete with.
> ...


No one accused Sony of buying an entire publisher but they have bought entire studios and has locked away many third party games with timed exclusivity. Microsoft buying an entire publisher is nothing but an escalation of the practice that everyone gleefully took part in prior.

Microsoft isn't taking part in predatory pricing by the way. Microsoft isn't a dominate force in the game market and the strategy is to take a loss for the time being in a push for marketing their service which in return brings in new users and increases profit.

Based on the own criteria you provided their pricing isnt predatory but instead competitive.


Zensuki said:


> Right, because running an unsustainable model, that encourages microtransactions, prevents game ownership and tricks consumers into thinking its one price when in the future they'll continue to charge more and more is consumer friendly.


Pretty sure it's sustainable at least that is what the company heads are saying. It's sustainable because they make at the least between 229,770,000 to 345,000,000 a month on top of other revenue like sales and Xbox live. Any game that you play you are given the option of being able to buy it and at a discount with gamepass.

Anyways you are thinking way too little of people if you believe they are being tricked into believing they only have a one time payment for the service. Do you only pay once for Netflix? 

Offering a selection of over 200+ games that you can download and play as long as you want just doesn't stop becoming consumer friendly overnight.


Zensuki said:


> Stop lying. Its getting sad. MS hasn't released Xbox profit numbers. If you somehow have this information that rest of the market does not, by all means post it.


They have where do you think the 15 billion dollar number is coming from. Also you can do math they give percentages and all you know.

They aren't providing console numbers but they are showing that they are making money as a whole.

Also you probably need to read up on the definition of lying because we have obviously recieve some figures especially since we know that walked away with over 3 billion in profit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 8, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Then post the link to Xbox profits LMAO. You're such a liar its hilarious





Zensuki said:


> MS have provided no data to say this so nope. In fact all they talk about is Xbox hardware and software.





Zensuki said:


> 232% of a small number is still a small number. Post some actual numbers, why are you so scared
> 
> Bruh shut the fuck up. You don't even know what an official SEC report, a post ago you didn't even know how FY's are reported and now according to you, Sony's own FY report, accurate by law, is somehow wrong.
> 
> ...


That's the main part of their business.... Hardware and software sales...




Content and services apparently make up 80% of their revenue. So it makes sense that they use this metric instead of console sales themselves. Plus Phil said he would never release any numbers except for actual user numbers which he said wouldn't change even if they sold more than Sony. The user numbers from what I gather ranges between 100-141 million according to the Microsoft CEO and other data I've heard.

Name calling is bad by the way. It makes me sad . Pretty sure I haven't lied about anything by the way .


Zensuki said:


> Dominant =/ leading. MS are in last place but they still have like 27% marketshare.
> Yes taking a continuous loss to peddle a unsustainable business model for others is the exact definition of predatory pricing.
> 
> Also, MS buying an entire publisher is a million times more pathetic than any third party deal Sony or Nintendo have done


So they aren't dominant or leading meaning there isn't any predatory pricing going on by your definition . Your opinion on whether it's sustainable or not is worthless because despite what you believe the people at Xbox say otherwise and they make at the minimum 229,770,000 monthly off of gamepass based off of current subscribers . Even if they made nothing off of it they still make out with profit according to their revenue and profit margins.

Also I think you are giving Playstation too much credit here. Phil Spencer blatantly admits that Microsoft was keeping an eye trained on Google and Amazon not on PlayStation and Nintendo. The aquisition of Zenimax did bolster the amount of studios and IP Xbox have at their disposal but it also took away the potential foothold Amazon and Google had into gaming. Microsoft let's Sony use it's servers for goodness sake.


Zensuki said:


> Nope, GP is not making a single bit of profit.
> 
> 300 million is peanuts for Xbox, let alone Playstation. Playstation makes 2B a month. Not to mention GP has plummeted Xbox software sales for many games. It has a negative effect.


I disagree with this assessment . In fact it seems to be doing the opposite. There doesn't seem to be much of a negative effect if any. There is more to a game than just the initial purchase. It's great for developers especially indie ones. Hell even Outriders was successful on gamepass especially for a new IP.





Zensuki said:


> We literally have entire bodies of regulators and lawmakers in place to govern predatory business models because the consumer is too ignorant or dumb to realise whats going on.
> 
> You are the textbook example of this.


Please refrain from insults that's what people who are losing arguments do . If these regulatory bodies don't currently consider what Microsoft is doing to be predatory then why do you keep talking about it like it suddenly will be . Gamepass has been around for a long time and isn't too different from PS Now except that is infinitely better.


Zensuki said:


> You have very little knowledge on the business side of things, S-1 reports, 10-K/Q, balance sheets, and yet you spew a ton of misinformation (Xbox is profitable, GP is profitable, 1st party sales do not matter).


Xbox is profitable, gamepass makes over 200,000,000 monthly, and I never said anything about first party sales. Since we are on the first party topic with the recurring revenue from gamepass on top of potential sales puts them in a great place especially considering things like in game purchases and what not if Fortnite has taught us anything it's that people are willing to spend money on a free to play game .


Zensuki said:


> You are incredibly self centered. You're the type of person who thinks consumer friendliness is just getting cheap shit, and pays no attention to the negative consequences.


Now now let's stop with the personal attacks. The fact of the matter is Gamepass is consumer friendly because it's the best deal in gaming currently   . Microsoft pays developers to put their games on gamepass and those same developers also make money from sales and what not.


Zensuki said:


> Governance of a business model is not just about consumers, but also workers, dependent companies and competitors. Thankfully we have people far cleverer than you looking over this.


It's a great thing that everyone benefits then huh? Even competitors are forced to get better at serving their consumers. Sure it may not be a plus for them but it means that they can't give their consumers trash and expect them to be happy with it.


Zensuki said:


> That's revenue...
> How can you not understand the difference between revenue and profit?


I do. For example even though Playstation brought in way more revenue than Xbox if I'm not mistaken their profits are similar if I'm not mistaken. Microsoft's profit last year was 3.53 billion while playstation's profit was 3.15 billion which is separate from revenue. Revenue wise Playstation walked away with 24.4 billion in revenue vs. Microsoft's (Xbox) 15 billion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2021)

Zensuki said:


> Erm....the very people that make consoles? Why should Sony allow competitors to take money out of the platform they built and undercut them whilst getting no benefit? Like you're not making sense here. If its their problem then they can do what they want to remedy it....its their platform.



How does that matter one bit to the consumer? People want to play with their friends, if that shit is more appealing on a different box, then it's where that consumer will want to look at. PS5 had a great head start due to how great the PS4 was/is. But Sony needs to adapt and be lenient towards shit like this or they risk another PS3 debacle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2021)

Wow. This thread tho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How does that matter one bit to the consumer?



Because Sony good. Microsoft Bad.

I just spared you a Charles Dickens sized novel page of console war faggotry.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 9, 2021)

I welcome PlayStation to make mistakes!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How does that matter one bit to the consumer? People want to play with their friends, if that shit is more appealing on a different box, then it's where that consumer will want to look at. PS5 had a great head start due to how great the PS4 was/is. But Sony needs to adapt and be lenient towards shit like this or they risk another PS3 debacle.


PS5 is easy to develop on is it not? That was the main problem with PS3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> PS5 is easy to develop on is it not? That was the main problem with PS3 if I remember correctly.



I meant in terms of fucking up a gen. Not necessarily the same way. 

MS fucked up with the Xbone, and it wasn't cuz the box itself was bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I welcome PlayStation to make mistakes!



They have been making mistakes. But MS didn't capitalize one bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They have been making mistakes. But MS didn't capitalize one bit.


I'm hoping E3 shows some huge stuff because you're right.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Sony good. Microsoft Bad.
> 
> I just spared you a Charles Dickens sized novel page of console war faggotry.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2021)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2021)

First time ever where a black playstation controller looks like ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2021)

Tried this a couple of days ago, the dualshock feels as well as it should and the haptic feedback can be fun...until it becomes annoying. Same for the sound effects coming out of the controller, that also got old in the Wii, depending on much it was used. They have to be smart about it.

Overall, I still prefer Xbone's controller but this is probably the best controller they've done. 

I played Returnal and the vibration simulating rainfall was neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2021)

My deaf ass couldn't hear the sounds so this is my first time knowing about it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2021)

I'm gonna assume that shit is customizable because playing Returnal was irritating with the dualshock going PEW PEW BLING BLONG PWEEE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm gonna assume that shit is customizable because playing Returnal was irritating with the dualshock going PEW PEW BLING BLONG PWEEE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2021)

Fuck me, that brings back so many memories

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2021)

Retro Sci Fi is something else.

The game itself is pretty cool although it really was a gamble. I don't know how why Sony greenlit a AAA bullet hell roguelike. Maybe it's because it's a TPS while trying to be as cinematic as possible (which isn't much cause of the roguelike's core design) but this can't be making the numbers they want. I'd never pay 80e for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd never pay 80e for this.



 

Altho to be fair it looks good, muh-hyper-realistic grafux-wise. Guess that price is justified with the polish. It's not my kind of game, but if a full 3D Metroidvania looked and played like this, but with all the Metroidvania style backtracking and exploration + a setting/hero I'm into, I'd pay that much.

Hell. I'd pay a 100 euros to play Blasphemous, and even double dip to buy it as a birthday gift. I'm a dirty fanboi like that.

I think the game's biggest weakness is the boring looking MC. She does all this flashy super cool shit, but when she removes the helmet, she looks like someone that would like to talk to the manager at tesco after picking up her grandson from football practice. I dont mind the normie look, but it really depends on the game. Someone doing cool shit, has to look fucking cool.


----------



## Karma (May 17, 2021)

Think they were going for a Ripply vibe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Think they were going for a Ripply vibe



Huh? Ripley looked badass tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 18, 2021)

I really want Returnal, but I am not willing to pay that much for a rogue like. Especially when I got Hades for 30 bucks and it has more replay value than Returnal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Altho to be fair it looks good, muh-hyper-realistic grafux-wise. Guess that price is justified with the polish. It's not my kind of game, but if a full 3D Metroidvania looked and played like this, but with all the Metroidvania style backtracking and exploration + a setting/hero I'm into, I'd pay that much.
> 
> Hell. I'd pay a 100 euros to play Blasphemous, and even double dip to buy it as a birthday gift. I'm a dirty fanboi like that.
> 
> I think the game's biggest weakness is the boring looking MC. She does all this flashy super cool shit, but when she removes the helmet, she looks like someone that would like to talk to the manager at tesco after picking up her grandson from football practice. I dont mind the normie look, but it really depends on the game. Someone doing cool shit, has to look fucking cool.



I get what you mean, I'd buy something I'm REALLY into at full price but only if there's like, no option to do it at a discount and if I really believe in the developer. But nowadays, since I'm not really that emotionally invested in many games or series, I just focus on waiting for sale and prices drops.

I'd buy Returnal at 30e, max IF I didn't have anything on my plate. And yeah, I get what you mean, we talked about this. The entire game's setting is WHOA SUPER RULE OF COOL DARK ALIEN SCI FI GOING PEW PEW and they go with middle aged McNormal Woman lady as the protag. It's a weird concession. Someone mentioned Ripley but Ripley looked appealing/cool in most Alien movies.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (May 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huh? Ripley looked badass tho.


I think its cause the devs r finnish. Both the lady and her haircut look distinctly finnish to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> I think its cause the devs r finnish. Both the lady and her haircut look distinctly finnish to me



Learned that Finnish means Boring today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2021)

I got a PS5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2021)

Niggas r speculating this is the Silent Hill game


Kojima's recent tweet.



Studios recent tweet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2021)

I smell troll.


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I smell troll.


The dude who runs this Blue Box Studio is called Hasan Kahraman.

Guess what Hideo translates into in Turkish?

Kahraman


----------



## Karma (Jun 16, 2021)

Its Silent Hill fam


*Spoiler*: __ 



Original user who discovered the meaning of Hasan 
Here are all the possible hints that Blue Box Game Studios is related to Kojima and Silent Hill.

I think i (might be) a believer. There are several points that hint towards Abandoned being Silent hill and Blue Box Studios being actually a studio opend by Kojima. I've tried to compile all the ones i could find for the moment:

· 

·  The one for P.T was named 7780s Studio and the one for MGS:V was from 

· , alongside a blogpost hiting for a release later this year.  (which was shot down by Konami)

· 

·  (Six days ago)

· 

·  

·  

· .

· "Blue Box" is a term used for phone scams

· Employees at Company Likedin profile use Stock Photos.

· Geoff Keighley follows Studio in Twitter.

· At the Abandoned Trailer, , the letters P and T are covered by the trees.

· A couple months later, BLUE BOX Game Studios revealed that . This is a curiously specific thing that not even first-party PlayStation Studios games have done, so it raised some eyebrows that this unknown game studio would be the first to pioneer the feature. Another game that got a console application as a teaser for an upcoming release (but was later “abandoned”…) was _P.T._

· The Twitter handle for Blue Box game Studios is *,* a possible Death Stranding Reference

· Blue Bog tweeted in one of their tweets that the . 

· , exactly one year after the release of _P.T.,_ and right around the time Kojima was going through his breakup with Konami.

·  just like in .

· 

·  

· *H*asan *K*ahraman initials are the same as Hideo Kojima.

· Most of the tweets made by Blue Box are at strange local time hours of around 3:00 am. The studio is claimed to be located in Netherlands.

· (SneakyWarrior) with a total number of trophies 1238, 

·  ()

· SneakyWarrior (Kahraman)  .

·  Both of their names mean Hero in their respective languages.

· Hasan Kahraman does have an Apple App Store profile with a bunch of low-quality asset flip games under his belt. The only app that’s not a game is called “Go Fit XL,” which sits under the Health and Fitness category. The  says at one point “Personal Training ( PT ) Programs.”


----------



## Karma (Jun 29, 2021)

Sony buys Housemarque and Bluepoint

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Karma said:


> Sony buys Housemarque and Bluepoint



Guess Returnal really did well. 

Both are practically 2nd Party tbh.


----------



## Karma (Jun 29, 2021)

Also seems like Bluepoint r the ones doing the Bloodborne remaster/remake


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Jul 6, 2021)

Some cuck type shit tbh, showing their competitors game off like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 6, 2021)

To be fair the deal was done before the aquisition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2021)

Isn't deathloop a ps5 exclusive tho?  

Anyways, now that I have a ps5 I can comfortably look forward to this without bothering with the EGS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2021)

Karma said:


> Some cuck type shit tbh, showing their competitors game off like that



Bethesda's a slut like that. Getting Sony money for timed PS5 exclusives while they're being bought out by the competition.


----------



## Karma (Jul 7, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> To be fair the deal was done before the aquisition.


They shouldve reduced focus on this after the buyout. Theyre currently treating this like one of their tentpoles because they have nothing else to fill in this games void, which makes me believe HZDFW wont come out this year.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't deathloop a ps5 exclusive tho?


Timed exclusive, im guessing Sony screamed and begged MS to honor the old contract.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 7, 2021)

Karma said:


> They shouldve reduced focus on this after the buyout. Theyre currently treating this like one of their tentpoles because they have nothing else to fill in this games void, which makes me believe HZDFW wont come out this year.


It probably won't. They've already pushed God of War back I think.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2021)

So with the selection of ps5 games I'm still ridiculously content with my ps4 pro. 

Unless I'm mistaken I feel like the upgrade isn't worth it just yet.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 8, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> So with the selection of ps5 games I'm still ridiculously content with my ps4 pro.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken I feel like the upgrade isn't worth it just yet.





That's you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> That's you.


Interesting. So sarcasm aside, you think it is worth it?


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 8, 2021)

Rasendori said:


> Interesting. So sarcasm aside, you think it is worth it?



Well that's relative to the disposable income of the individual.

If rich kid has 10K a week disposable income, buying a $600 ps5 just to play the Demon Souls remaster is worth it in his mind.

To the average kid it isn't.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2021)

No talking about the SoP at all. Was it that bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> No talking about the SoP at all. Was it that bad



I had a busy day tbh. Will probably catch it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 16, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Well that's relative to the disposable income of the individual.
> 
> If rich kid has 10K a week disposable income, buying a $600 ps5 just to play the Demon Souls remaster is worth it in his mind.
> 
> To the average kid it isn't.



Buy a choice hooker instead or something, rather than play something you already played 69 times before on a new piece of plastic that is otherwise useless.


----------



## Karma (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## convict (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 28, 2021)

Actually the Series X/S is so far their best selling console ever. I think Microsoft will be just fine lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2021)

MLB sold 2m? How??


----------



## Xebec (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2021)

Fucking finally. Now I can have more than 2 ps5 games installed at the same time.

Edit: did anyone look at the prices for the SSD's with the set requirements?
1 TB costs $200 like holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> MLB sold 2m? How??



Because sports fans are filthy cretins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 1, 2021)

Sold out in America

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> MLB sold 2m? How??


A lot of male casual gamers want a ps5 for this types of game or like madden n shit


----------



## Altace (Aug 2, 2021)

Never understood buying a 500 dollar console for just 1-2 games.

But I'm poor as shit so what do I know?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)

Altace said:


> Never understood buying a 500 dollar console for just 1-2 games.
> 
> But I'm poor as shit so what do I know?



All the poor people I know have a PS4 just to play FIFA. Can't underestimate sports games man.


----------



## pfft (Aug 2, 2021)

Altace said:


> Never understood buying a 500 dollar console for just 1-2 games.
> 
> But I'm poor as shit so what do I know?


I used to know several casual gamers who liked mainly sports games
AND/Or COD and that was p much it 

I have a ps5 and i play a few games ig 
Ac valhalla 
Immortals Fenyx 
Overcooked 
It takes two 
 Sack boy 

maybe im kinda casual


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 2, 2021)

Altace said:


> Never understood buying a 500 dollar console for just 1-2 games.
> 
> But I'm poor as shit so what do I know?


Does it really matter what console you own. What matters is that you enjoy the games that you play on said console. 
I only play 3 genres. FPS, fighting games and RPG's. I don't own a lot of games either, but when I want to play a game I want it to be easy and fast. 
That's why I upgraded from the PS4.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2021)

Thoughts?


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Thoughts?


The RDR rumor is more intresting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Thoughts?



If  they're building everything from the ground up with new assets and animations, that's not a remaster, that's a remake. So weird when companies can't make up their own minds with their own terminology.

And it's meh. Rockstart doesn't make new games anymore and now the only thing they're doing besides GTA6 is GTA remakes? Whatever.


Karma said:


> The RDR rumor is more intresting



RDR1, now with 30 more hours of animal skinning animations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If  they're building everything from the ground up with new assets and animations, that's not a remaster, that's a remake. So weird when companies can't make up their own minds with their own terminology.
> 
> And it's meh. Rockstart doesn't make new games anymore and now the only thing they're doing besides GTA6 is GTA remakes? Whatever.
> 
> ...



TBF, RDR2 was only 3 years ago. Rockstar takes a billion years to make their games, which given their scale, is completely understandable. Still the best open world games in the industry decades after their success where all AAA companies tried to mimic their formula and most failed. Only real sucky part is their other genre franchises are dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> TBF, RDR2 was only 3 years ago. Rockstar takes a billion years to make their games, which given their scale, is completely understandable. Still the best open world games in the industry decades after their success where all AAA companies tried to mimic their formula and most failed. Only real sucky part is their other genre franchises are dead.



I understand that, they're basically the absolute best at what they do and they have no reason to do anything else.

BUT.

I want Bully 2, man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xebec (Aug 13, 2021)

won't these games all be missing the music that helps make them so good? Vice City especially


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I want Bully 2, man.



Will never happen even if Rockstar decided to make other games. Bully was a game of its time man.


----------



## Altace (Aug 14, 2021)

Why make anything beyond GTA Online?

It shits money.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 14, 2021)

Altace said:


> Why make anything beyond GTA Online?
> 
> It shits money.



People forget quality and innovation are only required until the filthy corporate entity finds a cow full of enough milk to leech for a lifetime.

Then it begins the feeding process until the cow is merely a dried husk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2021)

Rockstar running out of ideas and drive to make new games

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2021)

Altace said:


> Why make anything beyond GTA Online?
> 
> It shits money.



Why should a video game company make games?

Beats me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why should a video game company make games?
> 
> Beats me.



You know they only care about money by the end. The product is just that inconvenience they have to make good enough for you to give it to them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2021)

About fucking time. Only took, what, 2 months?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 2, 2021)

Take it with a grain of salt.

But nuking a studio to build a new one from scratch isn't unheard of over in Japan due to how things work there with layoffs, etc...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 2, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> About fucking time. Only took, what, 2 months?


40mins is the same length as the last PS Showcase last September.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2021)

Altace said:


> Why make anything beyond GTA Online?
> 
> It shits money.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Why should a video game company make games?
> 
> Beats me.



Because they have a duty to their shareholders. It is sad, but legally they have to justify why investing in a new game will benefit the company.

It isn't going to be top of the list when GTA Online is bringing them in consistent revenue.

Best way of looking at things is asking yourself what you would want the company to do if you held shares in it and didn't give a darn about the product.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2021)

Sony is so anti-consumer these days it's not even funny anymore

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2021)

Can we get an official ssd firmware update for gods sake. Wtf is it taking so long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> But nuking a studio to build a new one from scratch isn't unheard of over in Japan due to how things work there with layoffs, etc...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2021)

*People who have been buying Skyrim and GTA 5 for full price since 2013 on each console that comes out:* Why is Sony making us pay 10$ extra for games on both consoles that I own!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *People who have been buying Skyrim and GTA 5 for full price since 2013 on each console that comes out:* Why is Sony making us pay 10$ extra for games on both consoles that I own!



I honestly wouldn't mind the 70 bucks price point if companies did more AA or budget download games at reasonable prices.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind the 70 bucks price point if companies did more AA or budget download games at reasonable prices.


Former SIE President Shawn Layden even said that.

He said we had too many AAA games and prices will go higher to due budget costs increases with each gen, that it is unsustainable and that we need to bring back more AA games.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind the 70 bucks price point if companies did more AA or budget download games at reasonable prices.


Every studio who made them is probably gobbled up by bigger studios. The issue in games is that a lot of the executives have no respect for niche games or things without some big name attached to them. It's why we've gotten copy paste Far Cry games and Acs for the last several years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2021)

Pretty sweet timing for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)

Pretty sure he's just trolling but you never know


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Only thing I expect from this is GoW gameplay, other than that, I expect nothing else.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pretty sure he's just trolling but you never know


I’ve seen him tweet a poll if whether or not there should be another Godzilla fighting game so it’s probably just hopeful thinking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Only thing I expect from this is GoW gameplay, other than that, I expect nothing else.



Pragmata trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Link to the thing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

5 minutes until sony smells its own shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Live action trailer about how godly the PS5 is 

Right on the money from the first second.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

What am I watching


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> What am I watching



Retarded game of chess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Sony:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm Jim Ryan. President and CEO of Sony Entertainment.

Fuck Japanese games.

My hate for them has no limits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Knights of the Old Republic remake huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2021)

KOTOR Remake announcement, damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh look. The good SW game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Pragmata?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Bayonetta subscribed to communism and became Chinese to star in her our game again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

The TnA in this is stronk. Jayzuz.


----------



## Xebec (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayonetta subscribed to communism and became Chinese to star in her our game again.


I thought this was Korean 2B

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Kpop officially hijacked the stream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Hewly shit that cat model is lifelike as hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Black Life is Strange?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Project Eve huh?

Looks like Bayonetta & FF vibes with a slice of DMC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

I forgot about this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Alan Wake on PS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

GTA V wasn't a launch title?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Foreskin looks as terrible as before. But even more cause that protagonist would just not shut the hell up. Also every single face model is awful.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

GTAV: $70 edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Ghostwire horseshit needs uninterrupted gameplay to make sense of what's going on


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

I still don’t see what’s so expanded about next gen GTA V


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Not this Guardians shit again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Ghostwire looks dooooooooooooooope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Starfox stages in the GotG game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

These days every starfox influenced sub-mission is better than starfox.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

What we do in the shadows: We play Battle Royal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Woah. Deathloop looks much better than it did last time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

ANOTHER multiplayer Vampire the Masquerade game.

Just fuck off already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a chuckle everytime I see Sony push Deathloop

Must kill them promoting Microsoft

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> I have a chuckle everytime I see Sony push Deathloop
> 
> Must kill them promoting Microsoft



Playstation literally promoted 2 Microsoft games in this special Playstation program. It's beautiful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Spooky shit only appears on VHS.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Isn’t there only 9 more minutes of the showcase left?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Somber setting for a game about a demon possessing helpless animals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Uncharted for PC? fukin what?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayonetta subscribed to communism and became Chinese to star in her our game again.



Game literally looked like a shitty bootleg Bayonetta. Checks out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

GoW is next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Game literally looked like a shitty bootleg Bayonetta. Checks out.



Umbran Cough gives enemies corona.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2021)

Wolverine game wtf!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Sony again:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Spider-Man sequel?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Holy fuck. Wolverine game. Please dont suck.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Wolverine character action game


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Wolverine?!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Dracula got tired of waiting for konami to make a Vania game and invested in cars instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Bro WHERE IS MY GOW!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

We all have that one friend that stayed up for GT and are currently drowning in their own cum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Its gonna end with car shit


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Spider-Man sequel?



There it is now


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Kraven!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Damn. Marvel hijacked this stream.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We all have that one friend that stayed up for GT and are currently drowning in their own cum.






Guilty


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

There’s the Spider-Man sequel.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Its time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Dad of War 2: The puberty years.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Boy


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

YOOOOO Spider Man 2 with Kraven & Venom 

Jizzzzz


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

NO WAYYYYYY ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

THE BOI IS HERE


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

FUCK YEAH ATREUSSSS OLDDDD BOYYYYYY


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

WOLF SLEIGH RIDEESSSS


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

ACTUAL VIKING CIVILIZATION!!!!! CALLED IT!!!


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Ooooof. Dialogue took a hit.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

THORRRR


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Wait Tyr’s alive??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Boy discovers pussy


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Thanos


Am i tripping or what

That nibba sounded like Josh Brolin


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Tyr's alive??? Shiit


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Boy discovers pussy



DAT CHICK'S EVILLLL


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Boy discovers pussy


The ultimate gamer escapist fantasy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

>GT = Arcade good stuff
>Feels like you're driving an actual fridge


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Ngl im worried abt the Wolverine game

Insomniac dont rlly do hyper violence. Sucker Punch wouldve been the better choice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Insomniac's Marvel Gaming Universe. IMGU?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ngl im worried abt the Wolverine game
> 
> Insomniac dont rlly do hyper violence. Sucker Punch wouldve been the better choice



And would do Silver Samurai justice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Venom looks fucking sick. I hope to god hes Eddie and not Harry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ngl im worried abt the Wolverine game
> 
> Insomniac dont rlly do hyper violence. Sucker Punch wouldve been the better choice



Insomniac makes the better games, tho. If they don't go for generic BamHam combat like with Spider Man, it could be pretty fucking cool. If it does have the same kinda gameplay, it's a hard pass.

I doubt it'll have the gore of that really cool budget Wolverine game that came out a few years back. That game was actually pretty good.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2021)

At least from now on there'll be no more deathloop stuff since it will be out when Sony has their next event.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Ngl im worried abt the Wolverine game


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2021)

So also will Venom be Brock of 
*Spoiler*: _first game spoiler_ 



Harry Osborne


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


>


U want a goreless Wolverine game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

New GOW director worked on every GOW game released.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New GOW director worked on every GOW game released.


What happened to Cory?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> At least from now on there'll be no more deathloop stuff since it will be out when Sony has their next event.



Plot twist: contract also includes DLC marketing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> What happened to Cory?



Says he got tired

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> What happened to Cory?



He said fuck directing more AAA stuff, he conned the new director into it. In the actual interview. Kind of hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

This was better than anything at E3. Like the only thing I am excited for from there is really Mario Rabbids and Dread. This was like four games I really want now. And I am kind of becoming sold on Death Loop


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> U want a goreless Wolverine game?


Were you also being worried about The Last of Us and Ghost of Tsushima when they were announced? They were Naughty Dog and Sucker Punch’s first transitions into M rated games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Boy midway through the game when Dad wont let him smash the random chick:


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

New GoW looks a lot like the 2018 game


Im curious y it had a 4 year development cycle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He said fuck directing more AAA stuff, he conned the new director into it. In the actual interview. Kind of hilarious.



He looks exactly like the documents control guy at my job working for 15 years. I can pop his eye bags with a cough.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Were you also being worried about The Last of Us and Ghost of Tsushima when they were announced? They were Naughty Dog and Sucker Punch’s first transitions into M rated games.


Does the Wolverine game already have an M rating?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Does the Wolverine game already have an M rating?


Chances are probably high.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> New GoW looks a lot like the 2018 game
> 
> 
> Im curious y it had a 4 year development cycle



Schreier: Did someone say development cycle?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> U want a goreless Wolverine game?


I want a good Wolverine game. I'm not 13, gore alone doesn't sell me on shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

I need to see more gameplay from Project Kpop Bimbonetta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I want a good Wolverine game. I'm not 13, gore alone doesn't sell me on shit.



Imagine getting immersed in a hyper realistic game where a buff dude with 15 inch claws doesn't rip enemies to shreds when he attacks them. 

Wolverine: Muh feelings are real, but the violence needs to be masked


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> You seem to act like it does.


Yea, thats wut im hopeing for.


BlazingInferno said:


> But chances are probably high.


Based on?


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I want a good Wolverine game. I'm not 13, gore alone doesn't sell me on shit.


Ok

This is the equivalent of saying kill bill or berserk is for edgy teens. Smth can be gory and have substance


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Based on?


A feeling. Insomniac is the only one of the big 3 Sony studios to have not done a M rated game yet. The teaser seemed sort of M rated to me.

EDIT: Correction, I forgot the Resistance series exists. But they haven’t done an M rated game since the last one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2021)

RIP Ningendo and Microshit


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Resistance series


I see


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> This is the equivalent of saying kill bill or berserk is for edgy teens. Smth can be gory and have substance


Something can be gory and mature, but when I see something the first thought is "man, but what if there's no gore".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> RIP Ningendo and Microshit


Nintendo will be fine. I don't really think anyone even has that new Xbox, like I literally think maybe I know one person who said they are trying to get it. There's no games for it.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

No Elden Ring, but I guess I shouldn't be greedy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Anyone wanna start a Forspoken thread? I am aggressively uninterested.


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "man, but what if there's no gore".


The character is tied to violence, whats the point in using him if ur not gonna take advantage a major part of the IP?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Anyone wanna start a Forspoken thread? I am aggressively uninterested.


Maybe if no one has in a bit. It looks like a fun game, but I really hate starting them when there's not much information out because you just end up editing the opening post a bunch. 

Honestly the first game I had no interest in that they showed was GT7 and I have just accepted that they have to throw beautiful car game on every console


----------



## Karma (Sep 9, 2021)

Forspoken movement looks sexy tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe if no one has in a bit. It looks like a fun game, but I really hate starting them when there's not much information out because you just end up editing the opening post a bunch.
> 
> Honestly the first game I had no interest in that they showed was GT7 and I have just accepted that they have to throw beautiful car game on every console



It kinda feels like an isekai setting for some reason. Normie chick gets sucked into a fantasy world out of nowhere.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It kinda feels like an isekai setting for some reason. Normie chick gets sucked into a fantasy world out of nowhere.


Lol someone in my stream I was in said that right at the start and got hyped when it was true.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Forspoken movement looks sexy tbh


Give me free running, photo mode and costumes and I'm pretty happy TBH


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

I made a thread for Forspoken

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Francyst (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Sep 11, 2021)

Karma said:


> What happened to Cory?


He is the studio creative director so he supervises all projects there but he is also likely directing a new title over there if we go by the recent video interview as well as job listings. (Actually I followed Cory and SSM for awhile now and assumed he wouldn't be the director for the next game but it seems I and many, many others were right).

If that is a new I.P or not is unknown.

A new director for GoW though this isn't new though, they usually swap directors per game, Cory is still there working on it as well but not as the director, he could still give his inputs but will most likely be working on GoW and his other game. 

The person that is the new director though worked on every single GoW even the PSP ones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2021)

Deathloop looks like a great game, but almost all of the discussion around it on Twitter seems to be XBOX fans being bitter about a timed exclusive. I swear I follow PS5 and Sony and PS4 on Twitter and most of the shit that comes up is people bitching that hate those things. I follow Persona and 90% of that conversation is people complaining about how ever game set in Tokyo gets compared to Persona 5

Even though I have only ever seen complaints about that and never seen the real thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Deathloop looks like a great game, but almost all of the discussion around it on Twitter seems to be XBOX fans being bitter about a timed exclusive. I swear I follow PS5 and Sony and PS4 on Twitter and most of the shit that comes up is people bitching that hate those things. I follow Persona and 90% of that conversation is people complaining about how ever game set in Tokyo gets compared to Persona 5
> 
> Even though I have only ever seen complaints about that and never seen the real thing.



Console Wars became something special with social media.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2021)

Deathloop looks overrated. People who probably praise it must be the same people who say Bioshock Infinite was a good game


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 14, 2021)

Finally tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2021)

After all this time and lines still look like this.  I think demand for demand's sake is causing it


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2021)

Why wait in a line when you can check Twitter for updates and order online?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2021)

Gunners said:


> Why wait in a line when you can check Twitter for updates and *order online?*


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2021)

I ordered online and received it on the same day   .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 30, 2021)

Got ps5 two days ago. Along with my new Qled. I am impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2021)

Took forever for them to confirm it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2021)

PS5 doesn't have themes and no one seems to have noticed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Took forever for them to confirm it



Now the PortStation is finally canon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

Kinda weird the only upcoming Playstation games I'm interested in are Marvel games.  

Want to see Wolverine gameplay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2021)

Such excitement


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 27, 2021)

There is no one on the Xbox thread to talk to but we've been doing good! I promise!

How was the state of play?


----------



## S (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm excited for the new Star ocean, i hope it's better then the last one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2021)

S said:


> I'm excited for the new Star ocean, i hope it's better then the last one.


I tried one of them and got insanely bored. But that was back on like PS2. I'll probably ignore this one unless it looks really good or different.


----------



## S (Oct 27, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I tried one of them and got insanely bored. But that was back on like PS2. I'll probably ignore this one unless it looks really good or different.


You mean probably Star Ocean 3 till the end of time...which is funny because SO3 is my favorite of all star ocean games.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2021)

You should try the remakes for the PS2. They were pretty good. I still like the original best though. 
Was there an announcement or trailer for star ocean?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 27, 2021)

I heard today’s SoP sucked ass. True?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2021)

That's pretty dope. Now their games get a platform that can push their games performance to their limits and Sonyfags still get their games while realizing they don't become worse by being multiplat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2021)

Like I honestly couldn't give a shit about high end PC games. Not going to buy a gaming PC and unless it will play on a Mac I'm not going to bother with them and in the case of Sony games I couldn't run them to the degree a PS5 can, so it doesn't really enter into it unless we're talking about really old Sony games

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2021)

I actually hate crossplay with PC. They have a big adventage. Higher FPS. Especially with shooters it's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> I actually hate crossplay with PC. They have a big adventage. Higher FPS. Especially with shooters it's annoying as fuck.


I think that's only in some games, like I can't remember what it was but cross play on some games was worse for them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that's only in some games, like I can't remember what it was but cross play on some games was worse for them.


Yeah I was strictly taking about my own experiences. I play mostly shooters. I wouldn't mind playing fighting games against them. Shooters is just a big issue. 120 fps is the max you can go on console which is already pretty good, but once you've played 200 fps and higher, 120 fps looks like a slow motion to you. 
Also the fov slider in warzone that still isnt on console is such a big advantage to have.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 30, 2021)

It seems the increasing inefficiency of AAA development and marketing is leaving less and less room for platform exclusivity.

I suspect that in ten years some people will be playing the next God of War and Halo on pregnancy tests.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> It seems the increasing inefficiency of AAA development and marketing is leaving less and less room for platfrom exclusivity.
> 
> I suspect that in ten years some people will be playing the next God of War and Halo on pregnancy tests.


I honestly miss the times when hardware had more personality, really the last time that anything ever had a feel to it was the WiiU and that went badly, but since really the early aughts everything that isn't Nintendo basically has the same feel to it. Consoles are becoming more like multimedia machines and computers.

I'd much rather go back to the days of different things trying to cater to and pull different fans. We're going to see less hardware innovation because of this since the real standout now is making sure you can work with 3rd party devs or buying out the 3rd party devs. And no, graphics changes aren't really hardware innovations, they're just the inevitable result of things being cheaper to produce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2021)

The more options for people to play games on, the better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2021)

Guess we know what Sony's agenda is now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess we know what Sony's agenda is now.


Was coming to post this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2021)

Am i tripping didn't Khris make a thread for the new star ocean game? Can't find ir anywhere. 


The environment and town looks good, there just something about the character art/rendering whatever you want to call it that I don't really like


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> Am i tripping didn't Khris make a thread for the new star ocean game? Can't find ir anywhere.



I didn't. Go make one, hoe.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The more options for people to play games on, the better.


I love Google Stadia


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 6, 2021)

Infamous Second Son.
Infamous First Light.
Horizon Zero Dawn.
Ghost of Tsushima

Those games left my jaw on the floor. They looked awesome on ps5.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Infamous Second Son.
> Infamous First Light.
> Horizon Zero Dawn.
> Ghost of Tsushima
> ...


just got a ps5. I'm looking forward to the better loading times fo sho


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> just got a ps5. I'm looking forward to the better loading times fo sho


Get an internal SSD while you have the chance. Big discounts going on right now.
 It's a game changer. The 650 GB is going to be filled in no time. 
I got a 2 TB SSD and that shit is so fast. I copied everything there. Say goodbye to re-downloading games which takes forever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> Get an internal SSD while you have the chance. Big discounts going on right now.
> It's a game changer. The 650 GB is going to be filled in no time.
> I got a 2 TB SSD and that shit is so fast. I copied everything there. Say goodbye to re-downloading games which takes forever.


Definitely gonna do that. the 2TB drive in my ps4 is pretty much full now. I might just find a 4TB one and be done with it.

edit: nvm, they're as much as a ps5 lol. 2TB it is


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2021)

Haha yeah 4 TB is overkill to be honest. 
2 TB WD SN850 with heatsink (which came the best out of the tests) is now on sale. It's the same price as what I payed for the 2 TB version without the heatsink.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 14, 2021)



Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 3, 2021)

PlayStation Plans New Service to Take On Xbox Game Pass
					

Sony Group Corp.’s PlayStation division is planning a new subscription service to compete with rival Microsoft Corp.’s popular Xbox Game Pass, according to people familiar with Sony’s plans and documents reviewed by Bloomberg.




					www.bloomberg.com
				






> PlayStation owners to pay a monthly fee for access to a catalog of modern and classic games...





> The new Plus would reportedly be a three-tier service, with the lowest tier essentially the same offering as it currently exists, enabling users to play games online and giving access to a handful of free monthly titles. The middle tier would include access to a catalog of downloadable PS4 and eventually PS5 games, while the top tier would add on-demand streaming and games from the first three PlayStation consoles and the PSP.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if following Microsoft's strategy is wise to be honest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 3, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm not sure if following Microsoft's strategy is wise to be honest.


They aren't. They are instead doing some legacy program. (PS1, PS2, PS3 and PSP)

There won't be a day 1 first party releases like Game Pass.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> They aren't. They are instead doing some legacy program. (PS1, PS2, PS3 and PSP)
> 
> There won't be a day 1 first party releases like Game Pass.


I know I was just saying I'm not quite sure they'll get the result they want. One of the main drawing factors is the day one releases for no extra charge and their already available backwards compatibility games. I'm not quite sure people will feel like they've got a great deal especially with the three tiers and whatnot especially since Microsoft hands you everything including Xbox live for one flat rate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2021)

Someone who owns an Xbox explain the Game Pass to me and how it’s different from PlayStation Now?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 3, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Someone who owns an Xbox explain the Game Pass to me and how it’s different form PlayStation Now?


So PS NOW has more games and is older then Game Pass but what Game Pass has that PS Now doesn't is basically day 1 first party Xbox Studio titles while PS NOW would get such titles later after they have released.

I don't believe Game Pass also includes streaming though. PS NOW has streaming for both PS3 and PS4 with the option to download the PS4 games but not the PS3 ones due to bc reasons with the hardware. 

You can't download those PS4 titles on PC though. Xbox has a streaming service but it is separate from GP, called XCloud.

GP is also on PC but unlike PS Now you can download said GP games. GP is more so Xbox One and Series games.

So basically PSNOW is more so old games but a larger library while GP is new games.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Someone who owns an Xbox explain the Game Pass to me and how it’s different form PlayStation Now?


With game pass I get access to play online, day one releases for Xbox studio games, I can stream games from multiple devices including my game console. Some of the games even benefit from frame rate boosts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 3, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> With game pass I get access to play online, day one releases for Xbox studio games, I can stream games from multiple devices including my game console. Some of the games even benefit from frame rate boosts.


Isn't the frame rate boosts due to their overall great BC program?

MS did an impeccable job with that as far as licensing could allow. Of course some of those BC titles make their way to GamePass. I think GamePass Ultimate includes XCloud. While PS has Remote Play for streaming on other devices.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2021)

I've read that playstation now has input lag. Can anyone confirm or deny.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Isn't the frame rate boosts due to their overall great BC program?
> 
> MS did an impeccable job with that as far as licensing could allow. Of course some of those BC titles make their way to GamePass. I think GamePass Ultimate includes XCloud. While PS has Remote Play for streaming on other devices.


I read somewhere that the technique used still makes the game believe it's running on what it's frame rate is coded to be. I don't know the exact way they do it. It's probably a bit cheaper in the long run to get ultimate as well. I thought we were talking about ultimate the whole time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I don't believe Game Pass also includes streaming though.


It does

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> So PS NOW has more games and is older then Game Pass but what Game Pass has that PS Now doesn't is basically day 1 first party Xbox Studio titles while PS NOW would get such titles later after they have released.
> 
> I don't believe Game Pass also includes streaming though. PS NOW has streaming for both PS3 and PS4 with the option to download the PS4 games but not the PS3 ones due to bc reasons with the hardware.
> 
> ...


Xcloud has been integrated into Xbox Game Pass Ultimate, the highest tier of the Game Pass plans

Game Pass for PC and Game Pass Ultimate also include EA Play memberships.



Haohmaru said:


> I've read that playstation now has input lag. Can anyone confirm or deny.


I hear it's gotten better over the years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Someone who owns an Xbox explain the Game Pass to me and how it’s different form PlayStation Now?



It's a subscription based library that's not shit.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 4, 2021)

People expecting to play ps2/3 games at 4k60 are going to be very disappointedm sony aren't microsoft they don't care about BC

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Isn't the frame rate boosts due to their overall great BC program?



The Series X were built from the ground up so that they could do work like framerate boosts and resolution improvements on older games from their native hardware's OS.

Sony's classic library subscription program is just a reaction to people's outrage at Sony trying to nuke their classic library on the PS3 and Vita. And much like the Playstation Mini, it'll be an overpriced piece of shit with the absolute bare minimum done.

Sony then: "These games are ancient. Who would want to pay for this"
Sony now: "These game are ancient. People will pay premium for them and not own them. Fuck you."

Jim Ryan is a fucking hack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Series X were built from the ground up so that they could do work like framerate boosts and resolution improvements on older games from their native hardware's OS.
> 
> Sony's classic library subscription program is just a reaction to people's outrage at Sony trying to nuke their classic library on the PS3 and Vita. And much like the Playstation Mini, it'll be an overpriced piece of shit with the absolute bare minimum done.
> 
> ...


I doubt it since these things aren't done overnight. You can't wing out a BC program months after some store closure outrage.

Don't underestimate how hard it is to create streaming server blades or emulation programs. Just ask MS.

There have been patents about this stuff for months and years. Are they doing this to compete against GP? Sure but did they whip this out and start this year? I don't think so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2021)

There's no doubt in my mind that their emulation efforts will be terrible so that only makes them look even worse if this was somehow something they had planned for a long time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2021)

Finally


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 13, 2021)

Cheaper then the  but still pretty expensive. Should've been around $30-40USD, while these are

Of course these are going to sell out though and it will likely be hard to get them but as long as they aren't limited editions and constantly get replenished then I don't see that as a too bad issue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2021)

Sony sued the dick off of third party cover palettes to produce the most blandest shit you've ever seen since Nintendo Switch's "Dark" theme.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2021)

This is giving me Nintendo Revolution vibes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 29, 2021)

Gamepass is netflix with videogames.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2022)

fancy


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2022)

Why they do this? I ain’t getting the VR just for this one game


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 10, 2022)

*Rumor: Sony Wants Final Fantasy Games Exclusively on PS5 This Generation*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2022)

Wait. Isn't chaos paradise on xfridge?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> *Rumor: Sony Wants Final Fantasy Games Exclusively on PS5 This Generation*



Not much of a rumour when it's what Sony wanted since the fucking PS1 generation. Square Enix won't do any better than timed exclusive. They want multiplat money.

Except launchers. With launchers they'll be Epic exclusive for some ungodly stupid reason.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 11, 2022)

Japan just doesn’t like Xbox. They’ve always stick with either PlayStation or Nintendo consoles.


----------



## firefist (Jan 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except launchers. With launchers they'll be Epic exclusive for some ungodly stupid reason.


its money. they want that fortnite cash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2022)

Sure would be nice of Sony pretended Ghostwire existed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2022)

Stray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2022)

Totally forgot about Ghostwire.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 31, 2022)

Xbox gets Activision and Sony gets Bungie. What’s next? And how come Nintendo doesn’t buy any game studios?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Xbox gets Activision and Sony gets Bungie. What’s next? And how come Nintendo doesn’t buy any game studios?


The last time they did they bought Monolith Soft. I think Nintendo won


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

This is crazy

Console war between the actual publishers havent been this heated since the 90s


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

Microsoft gets bungie to make them halo
Halo puts MS on the map
They leave MS, join Activision
Leave Activision
Activision starts exclusive deals with Sony
CoD sells like crazy on PS
MS buys Activision
Sony buys Bungie

This is fucking crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> This is crazy
> 
> Console war between the actual publishers havent been this heated since the 90s



Instead of focusing on making exclusives, they're just throwing metric tons of cash and buying popular third parties. It's just mordibly obese corporate dick swinging. It's not as obnoxious as Microsoft buying Activision or even Bethesda but these mega corporations slowly assimilating the entire industry and risking dooming every game of personality and diversity is a terrible perspective.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> And how come Nintendo doesn’t buy any game studios?



They're not interested in randomly buying studios because they're focusing on growing bigger teams internally.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Instead of focusing on making exclusives, they're just throwing metric tons of cash and buying popular third parties. It's just mordibly obese corporate dick swinging. It's not as obnoxious as Microsoft buying Activision or even Bethesda but these mega corporations slowly assimilating the entire industry and risking dooming every game of personality and diversity is a terrible perspective.


Buying publishers is fucked, but buying independent is usually more good than bad

Nibbas in the AA space r the most susceptible to going under. Its the entire reason Obsedian even sold in the first place. There is still the chance it goes the EA way tho where they force the studio to make shit games then disband them because the shit game they were forced to make didnt sell.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)

*Bungie will also stay MultiPlat.*

Sony will likely go after publishers now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Bungie will also stay MultiPlat.


Yea, theyll likely still have a PC presence


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> Yea, theyll likely still have a PC presence


Bungie and SIE said


> After the deal closes, Bungie will be "an independent subsidiary" of SIE run by a board of directors consisting of current CEO and chairman Pete Parsons and the rest of the studio's current management team.
> 
> Sony has said Bungie will remain a multiplatform studio, with the option "to self-publish and reach players wherever they choose to play."



I think with these rules Sony will now move to grabbing Japanese Publishers. Just to keep others from taking them away but also to expand their experience in other fields and grow their I.Ps worth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

I bet they buy Square

That news abt FF being PS exclusive this gen was prolly related to it imo


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> I bet they buy Square
> 
> That news abt FF being PS exclusive this gen was prolly related to it imo


I can see them buying Square and/or Capcom or both. Those two are the more popular picks even speculated by analysts. It seems like a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

I find it funny that despite all this spending from MS/Sony, Nintendo will continue to put up fight.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)

Karma said:


> I find it funny that despite all this spending from MS/Sony, Nintendo will continue to put up fight.


Nintendo is in their own little hybrid bubble. People who own Switches also likely own something else.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2022)

So the multiplat thing has sone caveats

It seens bungie can still make games on their own, but they need to publish it themselves. Theres very little down for them to that with all the shit they need to do for PS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2022)

Karma said:


> So the multiplat thing has sone caveats
> 
> It seens bungie can still make games on their own, but they need to publish it themselves. Theres very little down for them to that with all the shit they need to do for PS.



First impression, it does seem to give them an odd amount of autonomy but there's probably no way they can release anything remotely close to an Halo or Destiny on their own, especially if they need to publish it themselves which is just impossible to do on a large scale if you're not a, well...a publisher.

It might as well not even be an option.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2022)

You know console companies got their consumers by the clit when you see blokes being excited by a video game publisher acquisition. 

Glorified consumer whore: Yay! I get to keep playing the same game I've been playing all this time, but now, other wont be able to play it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 5, 2022)

I think most are just happy that it's on gamepass.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know console companies got their consumers by the clit when you see blokes being excited by a video game publisher acquisition.
> 
> Glorified consumer whore: Yay! I get to keep playing the same game I've been playing all this time, but now, other wont be able to play it.


Not always. It would be good news in Konamis case since they refuse to make actual games anymore and someone getting access to their catalogue might change that.

I honestly play nothing Bungie makes so it doesn’t effect me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not always. It would be good news in Konamis case since they refuse to make actual games anymore and someone getting access to their catalogue might change that.



Well, did they acquire Konami?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, did they acquire Konami?


No, that’s just an example.

Like I said the Bungie thing is a non issue for me. I forgot it had happened


----------



## Xebec (Mar 8, 2022)

FF16  

I expect SoP since it's out next week


----------



## JayK (Mar 8, 2022)

Schreier already kinda called XVI not happening this year. Forspoken being moved to Autumn pretty much killed all chances for a 22 release.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2022)

At least we got Stranger in Paradise.

lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No, that’s just an example.



Well then that would be a cause for celebration. Something like Konami is an exception. Still would prefer if Konami still made games for all platforms. But it would be a "I'll take what I can get" situation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2022)

Japanese Devs, huh? Square Enix is probably gonna announce another Nomura spinoff that irreparably damages the brand s'more and they'll call it a night. 

Capcom's lineup is a bit dry so a Pragmata showing would be the ticket. Still curious to see what the hell that game is about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Japanese Devs, huh? Square Enix is probably gonna announce another Nomura spinoff that irreparably damages the brand s'more and they'll call it a night.
> 
> Capcom's lineup is a bit dry so a Pragmata showing would be the ticket. Still curious to see what the hell that game is about.



Too bad Tecmo team got tricked into making Chaos Paradise, otherwise I would've predicted Nioh 3. 

Side note, as much as I am loving Elden Ring, Nioh 2 still has better combat overall.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Too bad Tecmo team got tricked into making Chaos Paradise, otherwise I would've predicted Nioh 3.



Sure would like for Ninja Gaiden not to be fucking dead too.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Side note, as much as I am loving Elden Ring, Nioh 2 still has better combat overall.



Easily. I think I need a DMC5 break, to be honest. That game seems fucking endless and sometimes I just need to grab a giant monster by its head and beat the shit out of it with a robot arm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sure would like for Ninja Gaiden not to be fucking dead too.



Man, imagine Analog Stick boobs but with modern day drifting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)

Expecting to be mildly disappointed today.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)

Less than an hour


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Pragmata is MP Co-op?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Imagine those dinosaurs on a Dino Crisis game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Cool remix of the FF1 theme for such a dumb concept.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Final Fantasy Ramen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2022)

Anything good announced?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

As if Forespoken already didn't have a complete clash of elements, square decided to add rap music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

SilverCross said:


> Anything good announced?



Pragmata is MP co-op so a complete bust so far.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

ROBOTS ??? GUNDAAAAAM !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

The stream is lagging like crazy btw. 

@Yagami1211 It's Gundam of Duty mon frere. get in that shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

TMNT !!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

A Kaiju arena fighter. last time I saw something like this was on the ps2 I think.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Jojooooooooooooo OOOOOO !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Is this a Jojo reference?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yareyare daze


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Métroidvania Tsushima ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

ReReturnal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

A hideo kojima game ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Lmao... They made the Returnal MC a GILF by giving her cheeks animation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Why wasn't this just a Square show?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Alliance vs Empire ? Stinks final Fantasy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Final Fantasy XCOM


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Is that the square conférence ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 9, 2022)

Aaaaaand it's over.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)

Did that chick do the Nardo run?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

JRPG Rougevania under the Valkyrie name?  

*Big tall mommy enters*

Well shoot, where's my credit card?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2022)

Wait, it's fuckin over? fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Wait, it's fuckin over? fuck



Why are you quoting your girlfriend?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2022)

Kojima?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2022)

Missed it. Seems like I didn’t lose much. How’s Pragmata Co-op?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How’s Pragmata Co-op?



It's co-op.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are you quoting your girlfriend?




--

The two SE games look interesting. that's about it for me, really.


----------



## JayK (Mar 9, 2022)

my condolences to the PSbros


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2022)

The only thing more embarassing than that Foreskin trailer was that Valkyrie trailer. What the fuck is SE doing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2022)

Okay, so this ExoPrimal shit is what you fucks were talking about?

Why the fuck is Capcom trying to do Anthem. It looks stale as hell somehow.


----------



## JayK (Mar 9, 2022)

reminder that Forspoken is 20 bucks more than Elden Ring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, so this ExoPrimal shit is what you fucks were talking about?
> 
> Why the fuck is Capcom trying to do Anthem. It looks stale as hell somehow.



At least it's not actually Pragmata. 

That game is still its own thing


ExoPrimal looks lame, and a complete dick slap to the face to Dino Crisis. Not sure what Capcom is thinking, they already have a money printing MP Co-op with a cult like fan base. Stick to that and make more SP game ffs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2022)

JayK said:


> reminder that Forspoken is 20 bucks more than Elden Ring


It looks like more fun than Elden Ring to me at this point, it looks like fantasy Infamous and the traversal looks fast and interesting.  

Like you guys need to stop sucking this game's dick. I recognize animations from Dark Souls, a game I barely played, and while the game might run fine (at least it did as a PS4 game on PS5) I like how all of a sudden no one cares about shitty grass animations and the like or re-used assets from older games. Stuff I watched people tear Pokemon apart over some years back. If anyone but From Soft put this out people would be in here clowning on them. Like for there to be no pause option in a game in 2022 should basically knock two points off your review scores right there. Other games with partial online do it, it's not that fucking hard. 

The Souls games are obviously not for me, this is the third or fourth time I have tried to get into one and even the things that usually help me get into some games (character creation, large open worlds) are completely not doing it on this game. And what makes the fact all the more annoying is how people run around jacking off over these games like they're so amazing and different when if you showed an average person three screen shots from three of these games they'd be hard pressed to tell you which is which.


----------



## JayK (Mar 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like more fun than Elden Ring to me at this point, it looks like fantasy Infamous and the traversal looks fast and interesting.
> 
> Like you guys need to stop sucking this game's dick. I recognize animations from Dark Souls, a game I barely played, and while the game might run fine (at least it did as a PS4 game on PS5) I like how all of a sudden no one cares about shitty grass animations and the like or re-used assets from older games. Stuff I watched people tear Pokemon apart over some years back. If anyone but From Soft put this out people would be in here clowning on them. Like for there to be no pause option in a game in 2022 should basically knock two points off your review scores right there. Other games with partial online do it, it's not that fucking hard.
> 
> The Souls games are obviously not for me, this is the third or fourth time I have tried to get into one and even the things that usually help me get into some games (character creation, large open worlds) are completely not doing it on this game. And what makes the fact all the more annoying is how people run around jacking off over these games like they're so amazing and different when if you showed an average person three screen shots from three of these games they'd be hard pressed to tell you which is which.


If you (for some reason) wanna compare ER to Pokémon games which look like they could be on the N64 you do you.

Souls games are a 1 and done deal for me and I still think this game is a 10/10.

There is no 15 hour combat tutorial like in Xenoblade 2, an overly bloated UI taking up half the space, insane amounts of drop down menus giving me a headache or fuck knows how many hours of pointless story cutscenes. You get dropped in and just play the game. A game in a very fleshed out hard fantasy world completely jacked with things to see around every corner and a really appealing art direction. The more you explore the more you realise the game just keeps _going _leaving you wondering if it happened to be developed by literal zombies.

Even castles/dungeons (which as a sidenote perfectly fit into the map layout btw) looking tiny on the map are in fact huge and crammed with hidden items and weapons. Those dungeons together with save checkpoints show how much From understands fundamental level design.

Presentation wise...
Elden Ring looks like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Pokémon looks like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I wonder which game looks extremely generic and awful not just in its art direction but execution and emptiness of the world. You can't even genuinely say Pokémon games even contain a basic atmosphere.

*But muh Switch*

Yeah nah mate, look at SMTV, an actually good game unlike whatever Gamefreak is shitting out:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Then you could talk about the fact that ER only uses unique NPCs for its quests among a lot of other things. It is pretty clear that ER operates in an entirely different universe from almost all other games.

People are not gonna stop dIcKrIdInG this game because it is just that good and you have my sincerest condolences for missing out on this masterpiece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> If you (for some reason) wanna compare ER to Pokémon games which look like they could be on the N64 you do you.
> 
> Souls games are a 1 and done deal for me and I still think this game is a 10/10.
> 
> ...


It really isn't that good, y'all just on some weird cult shit. Every Souls game that comes out y'all are going to act like this until they inevitably fuck up like CDPR or every other developer under the sun that was everyone's darling until they weren't suddenly. 

And there's nothing wrong with UI in a lot of games. I would take a million meticulously designed cool UIs over "look we made our screen clean and you also can't pause".


----------



## JayK (Mar 13, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It really isn't that good, y'all just on some weird cult shit. Every Souls game that comes out y'all are going to act like this until they inevitably fuck up like CDPR or every other developer under the sun that was everyone's darling until they weren't suddenly.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with UI in a lot of games. I would take a million meticulously designed cool UIs over "look we made our screen clean and you also can't pause".


I think it is quite ironic how you tell this to the person who openly shits on developers no matter who'm it is at every possible occasion. Maybe you should take my word for it this time.

Other than that none of what you said really applies to me as I simply haven't been around here when CDPR dropped The Witcher 3 or From Dark Souls 3/Remastered. None of those devs is *my darling* either way. Nintendo is, probably will always be as long as they drop games like BotW and Odyssey.

But hey if you insist on some bashing: Dropping Dark Souls Remastered, a low effort port for full price is just as criminal as Nintendo dropping Skyward Sword *HD* for 60 bucks. People bought those anyway though, gotta consume after all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

JayK said:


> I think it is quite ironic how you tell this to the person who openly shits on developers no matter who'm it is at every possible occasion. Maybe you should take my word for it this time.
> 
> Other than that none of what you said really applies to me as I simply haven't been around here when CDPR dropped The Witcher 3 or From Dark Souls 3/Remastered. None of those devs is *my darling* either way. Nintendo is, probably will always be as long as they drop games like BotW and Odyssey.
> 
> But hey if you insist on some bashing: Dropping Dark Souls Remastered, a low effort port for full price is just as criminal as Nintendo dropping Skyward Sword *HD* for 60 bucks. People bought those anyway though, gotta consume after all.


I didn't buy the remasters of either Zelda game that came out for Switch because I felt that there was no point to it. In fact I was outspoken about how dumb the Links Awakening was since it was a game that had never been full priced.

The difference with the Skyward Sword game and this one was people acting like some new ground has been broken by this game and everyone at least has to try it. No, this game isn't for everyone, it doesn't seem to be doing anything particularly new and UI and user interface and respecting a users time are part of game design. 

Like most games people get into I can at least understand why they're gaga over them. WIth this I'm like "oh it's more of this thing that I didn't get the first time around".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

There's a lot to unpack here, but here we go:



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like you guys need to stop sucking this game's dick.



This is basically you right now:



The game is good. If it isn't for you, it isn't for you. Doesn't mean it does not succeed in being a fun and challenging video game. I'm not even a Fromsoft fan, I prefer the Nioh games personally. But even I am having a lot of fun exploring and defeating challenging bosses. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I recognize animations from Dark Souls, a game I barely played, and while the game might run fine (at least it did as a PS4 game on PS5) I like how all of a sudden no one cares about shitty grass animations and the like or re-used assets from older games. Stuff I watched people tear Pokemon apart over some years back.



You completely missed the point about Pokemon reusing animations. Gamefreak used "creating countless brand new animations for Pokemon" as an excuse to cut the dex, only for people to discover they used the same animations they've always been using since the 3DS games. In some cases, even cutting down animations to the point they look poorer like Wingull for example. Reusing assets isn't an automatically frowned upon practice, if you grew up with fighting games, you'd realize that. But there is context for everything. If GF didn't lie about making "countless new animations" most people wouldn't have called them out on reusing assets. 

You also can't be comparing Elden Ring's vegetation to fucking Pokemon. Elden Ring objectively looks good. While Pokemon Sword and Shield objectively looks poor, Arceus which I enjoyed, doesn't look MUCH better either. Nitpicking these imaginary shitty grass animations, which I have no idea where they're coming from isn't gonna change that. 




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If anyone but From Soft put this out people would be in here clowning on them.



Context matters. Elden Ring is a good looking game. Performance is a little shoddy, but it's not unplayable. Total package is more than excellent. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like for there to be no pause option in a game in 2022 should basically knock two points off your review scores right there. Other games with partial online do it, it's not that fucking hard.



I agree there should be a pause option, I too have a life outside of games, but it's not a huge deal. Not worth knocking two points or whatever from a shitty journo review, and is in no way game breaking. They give you a healthy alternative in fast traveling to a grace where it is safe. 

It's not about it being hard or not, it's clearly a design choice. One which I don't agree with, but hey, like I said, not a huge deal.  




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Souls games are obviously not for me



Could've led with that. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Souls games are obviously not for me, this is the third or fourth time I have tried to get into one and even the things that usually help me get into some games (character creation, large open worlds) are completely not doing it on this game. And what makes the fact all the more annoying is how people run around jacking off over these games like they're so amazing and different when if you showed an average person three screen shots from three of these games they'd be hard pressed to tell you which is which.



So your problem with a game which you can't get into is that others are enjoying it? Game has major hype, and for good reason. Just because you can't get into it, doesn't mean it's not warranted. 

Yeah I bitch about modern day Pokemon, God of War, and Last of Us. But at least I used to be a major fan of those games, that ended up deviating from the games I used to enjoy. 

Spiderman received massive hype, I wasn't into it, I kept to myself cause it doesn't concern me. I certainly wasn't acting like you are right now.  

It sounds like you were never into these games begins to with. So what's the real issue here? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It really isn't that good, y'all just on some weird cult shit. Every Souls game that comes out y'all are going to act like this until they inevitably fuck up like CDPR or every other developer under the sun that was everyone's darling until they weren't suddenly.



Yet to get a proper explanation as to why Elden Ring sucks from you tbh. 

And wait, people will keep enjoying a game series or dev until it stops being enjoyable? Is that your argument?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2022)

Ppl need to get out of the mind set that every game needs to appeal to them


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2022)

A Gundam FPS count me in


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 21, 2022)

Never heard of them


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2022)

Subscription tiers were a mistake.



No day one shit kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2022)

I thought the tier stuff was debunked?


----------



## OLK (Mar 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No day one shit kinda defeats the purpose.


It's still PSplus though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2022)

OLK said:


> It's still PSplus though



Doesn't that just play online MP?


----------



## OLK (Mar 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doesn't that just play online MP?


You get rented games and online, and can keep them as long as you have an account, even if they aren't available to new subscribers anymore
PS Now gives you more games to download and stream, and the PS3 games with it

The new service combines both, so you're not really losing anything if you already sub to one or the other


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2022)

That's actually quite good. Hopefully everything we've bought on PS3 or gotten from PS+ will be added to our accounts to download and play, too.


----------



## Milliardo (Mar 29, 2022)

I need to get a PS5.


----------



## Xebec (Mar 29, 2022)

ps3 tech still biting sony in the ass 15 years later


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 29, 2022)

There are a lot of great PS2 games, but I don't think I'll play them now. With how far games have come graphics wise, it's hard to play games that look like shit in comparison.
I'm really hoping we'll get to see a lot of 2d RPG's. 
That was my shit back in the day. I literally played almost every RPG that came out. Even the Japanese only ones like Tales or Rebirth and Tales of Destiny remake.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 29, 2022)

Interesting rebrand. They're finally competitive with Xbox Live/Game Pass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2022)

Die-Hardman said:


> ps3 tech still biting sony in the ass 15 years later



"Streaming"

I sure love paying for concessions. This service's format is shit but maybe at least they can offer a decent game lineup for all consoles. Let's see.


----------



## OLK (Mar 30, 2022)

Velocity said:


> That's actually quite good. Hopefully everything we've bought on PS3 or gotten from PS+ will be added to our accounts to download and play, too.


They never left. You always keep everything that was available for PSPlus during your subs. I still have the PS3 monthly games on my account


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2022)

OLK said:


> They never left. You always keep everything that was available for PSPlus during your subs. I still have the PS3 monthly games on my account


No, I mean… if this service lets us play PS3 and PS1/PS2 Classics games on a PS5, hopefully this means we won’t need PS+++ (or whatever you want to call it) to play the games we already digitally own.

I bought a lot of PS1 and PS2 games digitally between the PS3, PSP and Vita and I also bought a lot of digital PS3 games and obviously got a lot from PS+ too. I’d hope I can play all of them on a PS5 with or without subscribing to the highest tier, y’know?


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2022)

Cant even play ps3 games cause brazil doesnt have cloud streaming


----------



## OLK (Mar 30, 2022)

Velocity said:


> No, I mean… if this service lets us play PS3 and PS1/PS2 Classics games on a PS5, hopefully this means we won’t need PS+++ (or whatever you want to call it) to play the games we already digitally own.
> 
> I bought a lot of PS1 and PS2 games digitally between the PS3, PSP and Vita and I also bought a lot of digital PS3 games and obviously got a lot from PS+ too. I’d hope I can play all of them on a PS5 with or without subscribing to the highest tier, y’know?


Dunno about the PS1 or PS2 games, but you'll definitely need PS+ to play the PS3 games, since they're stream only. You don't own the streaming versions and the PS4 can't play PS3 games, which is why they have to be streamed


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2022)

OLK said:


> Dunno about the PS1 or PS2 games, but you'll definitely need PS+ to play the PS3 games, since they're stream only. You don't own the streaming versions and the PS4 can't play PS3 games, which is why they have to be streamed


This presumably means we won't be able to buy any either, then, which is pretty awful. Sounds like it really is just PS+ with PSNow tacked on and Sony acting like it's a whole new service.

That's really not a good look for Sony, especially given the Series X (and all future Xbox consoles) work directly off the disc for those older games and still allows you to buy and download Xbox or 360 games and their dlc. Something tells me Folklore won't be available on PS+++ nor any of its dlc, which I already bought.

It would've been pretty megaton for Sony if they had announced, for example, that all Square Enix published PS2 games would be available to purchase and download on PS5 and included in PS+++ too, but I guess that just isn't happening.


----------



## OLK (Mar 30, 2022)

It's just a subscription service, which is exactly what they advertised. They're combining PS+ with PSNow. You don't own anything, you subscribe to play their list of games. And now you can play past PS+ games even if you weren't subbed during the months they were released. Doesn't bother me, they've been upfront about this


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2022)

OLK said:


> It's just a subscription service, which is exactly what they advertised. They're combining PS+ with PSNow. You don't own anything, you subscribe to play their list of games. And now you can play past PS+ games even if you weren't subbed during the months they were released. Doesn't bother me, they've been upfront about this


It needs to be more than that if they want it to compete with Game Pass, is all I'm saying. Which is the whole point, no? PSNow by itself was never particularly appealing to anyone and giving it a different name isn't going to change that.

If all Sony is going to do is bundle PS+ and PSNow, it won't be enough. Backwards compatibility should be a feature, not a subscription benefit. If the PS5 can play PS1/PS2/PS3/PSP games, then we should be able to play the games we own without a more expensive subscription.


----------



## OLK (Mar 30, 2022)

Velocity said:


> It needs to be more than that if they want it to compete with Game Pass, is all I'm saying. Which is the whole point, no? PSNow by itself was never particularly appealing to anyone and giving it a different name isn't going to change that.
> 
> If all Sony is going to do is bundle PS+ and PSNow, it won't be enough. Backwards compatibility should be a feature, not a subscription benefit. If the PS5 can play PS1/PS2/PS3/PSP games, then we should be able to play the games we own without a more expensive subscription.


The point is trying to get people to jump on their streaming service, since PSNow wasn't profitable (even though it was better than PS+) with their piss poor advertising. This whole thing is just to get PSNow up to par with PS+
PS5 can't play PS3 games, it has to stream them. PS3 was a shit machine and it's biting them in the ass


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2022)

OLK said:


> PS5 can't play PS3 games, it has to stream them. PS3 was a shit machine and it's biting them in the ass


This shouldn't really matter. As unattractive as buying games that can only be streamed from the cloud is, a lot of people that owned a PS3 in the past will already have a massive library of PS3 games they either bought digitally or received from PS+.

The former should be available to stream from the cloud even without a PS+ subscription at all and the latter should be available to stream from the cloud with any tier of PS+ subscription, not just the most expensive one.

This needs to be the case, really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Sony patenting dildos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 29, 2022)

Dammit, I was planning to do this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dammit, I was planning to do this


Lots of folks bought several years of subs in preparation only to find their codes don't work any more. Now they're going to find their codes aren't worth as much as they're meant to be, either. Pretty shitty of Sony to pull this stunt.

Some people have suggested that Sony can't afford to let people get discounted subscriptions the way Microsoft does, but doesn't that just bode really poorly for the future of their service? They already don't have day one releases because they'd lose too much money, but what else can't they afford?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2022)

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol



That one player:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2022)

>via streaming 

Nah thanks. My internet is horrible.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (May 16, 2022)

Surprised that we are getting PS5 games with the new subscription tiers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2022)

Piss weak list but some bangers in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (May 16, 2022)

Everyone should upgrade and only download Tokyo Jungle to send Sony a sign that we want another one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Piss weak list but some bangers in there.


And I own some of the games already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2022)

Simon said:


> Everyone should upgrade and only download Tokyo Jungle to send Sony a sign that we want another one.





BlazingInferno said:


> And I own some of the games already.



If anything, some good can come out of this by dumb kids playing older forgotten games and Sony/other companies seeing the traffic and maybe work on resurrecting some bangers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2022)

My PS3 is acting like a 89 year old man so I guess it’s nice I could play the Infamous games on PS5


----------



## OLK (May 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> My PS3 is acting like a 89 year old man so I guess it’s nice I could play the Infamous games on PS5


I swear mine screams in pain whenever I play a game for more than 10 mins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2022)

OLK said:


> I swear mine screams in pain whenever I play a game for more than 10 mins


I played Red Dead Redemption a couple months back and it kept occasionally closing the game as soon as I loaded my file. My controller also can’t stay on without being connected sometimes too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> My PS3 is acting like a 89 year old man so I guess it’s nice I could play the Infamous games on PS5





OLK said:


> I swear mine screams in pain whenever I play a game for more than 10 mins



You both will be Skynet's first victims for this blatant machine abuse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sinoka (May 26, 2022)

Sony reveals PC sales #

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 27, 2022)

I don’t really expect anything major honestly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2022)

Sinoka said:


> Sony reveals PC sales #




Holy shit Horizon sold very well. Days Gone almost reached Dad of War tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t really expect anything major honestly



You kidding?

FFXVI baybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes... Fucking finally

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2022)

My PS5 came in the mail today, or from Fed EX rather, so glad to have one in my room that I can fill up with fucking game play videos and not have to delete them.

Edit: I preordered the purple cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiken (Jul 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes... Fucking finally


Is variable refresh rate even a big deal?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2022)

Raiken said:


> Is variable refresh rate even a big deal?



It very much is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2022)

A State of Play AND a Direct tomorrow?


----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2022)

Forbidden West DLC please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 12, 2022)

FF16 please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't like the implication here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2022)

Guess they finally decided to add Kratos to smash


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't like the implication here


Dick measuring contest.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 13, 2022)

I just need Hogwarts gameplay video

Damn it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)

This is probably going to be like 98% Indie shit and the remaining percentage is GoW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Wow, people sure are excited for this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Tekken 8


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

We got supers back. Naisu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Horny Porter. Imagine showing a british sounding game during mourning period for the queen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Yakuza: Like a Sushi


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)

Yawn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

Stellar Blade looked solid graphics wise. Nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2022)

Didn't even know this was happening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't even know this was happening



It's okay, go to sleep. It's shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

holi shit. this looks straight trash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Nintendo won while showing 5 farming games. How the fuck can you suck that badly?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2022)

> Only cool scene form the neww GoW trailer was Atreus shooting the eclipse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2022)

Man, this was sad. Now I'll go to work in the morning both tired and pissed. Gonna go rewatch the Bayo 3 and Octopath 2 trailers again.


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

Tekken 8, Samurai Yakuza remake, GoW, and a new Team Ninja game?

Sorry pervs, the weebs won this day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OLK (Sep 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nintendo won while showing 5 farming games. How the fuck can you suck that badly?


Nintendo's was boring. Sony showed some good games today.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2022)

Okay, just checked the line up.

1: I love how Ghosts of Sushi revived interest in the Samurai genre....in japan. This game actually managed to be extremely influential.
2: I love how Sega is slowly rebranding Yakuza to its original wapanese name "Like a Dragon". Ishin was doooooooooooooooope. @Yagami1211 
3: Team Ninja's Ronin game looks OOF. They'll never make another Ninja Gaiden again but at least the ain't making shit anymore.
4: God of War doesn't look as insulting as the first game now that we have more than 3 different monster this time around.
5: Tekken 8 looks kinda of insane. And I like the focus on the other Heihachi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, just checked the line up.
> 
> 1: I love how Ghosts of Sushi revived interest in the Samurai genre....in japan. This game actually managed to be extremely influential.
> 2: I love how Sega is slowly rebranding Yakuza to its original wapanese name "Like a Dragon". Ishin was doooooooooooooooope. @Yagami1211
> ...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tekken 8


If the netcode is as garbage as 7, I don't want it. I fucking love Tekken, but it is incredibly frustrating to play online.


----------



## Steven (Sep 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> Tekken 8, Samurai Yakuza remake, GoW, and a new Team Ninja game?
> 
> Sorry pervs, the weebs won this day.


Bayonetta 3>>>>

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

@Simon's saltiness over Bayo 3 will just make me enjoy the game more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 14, 2022)

He randomly decides he's gonna be against a hype game

Last time it was Elden Ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Karma said:


> He randomly decides he's gonna be against a hype game
> 
> Last time it was Elden Ring



Apparently he hates Octopath 2 as well 

meanwhile creating 7 different AssCreed games


----------



## Simon (Sep 14, 2022)

Karma said:


> He randomly decides he's gonna be against a hype game
> 
> Last time it was Elden Ring


What can I say I like going against the grain instead of falling in line. 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Apparently he hates Octopath 2 as well
> 
> meanwhile creating 7 different AssCreed games


Yeah, because Octopath wasn’t good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> What can I say I like going against the grain instead of falling in line.



Just say you want attention bro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> Yeah, because Octopath wasn’t good.



From this moment on, I shall call you Limon but pronounced like Simon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Simon (Sep 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just say you want attention bro


Castlevania, Resident Evil, and Bayonetta will never appeal to me. 

I won’t conform to the Arcades doctrine EVER.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From this moment on, I shall call you Limon but pronounced like Simon


You are, so far, the only person I’ve spoken to who actually enjoyed Octopath without issue. That game had zero depth in terms of combat & narrative. Live a Live is leagues better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> I hate great games and love to suck AssCreed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

Karma said:


> He randomly decides he's gonna be against a hype game
> 
> Last time it was Elden Ring


you bought cyberpunk 2077 leave me alone


----------



## Karma (Sep 15, 2022)

Simon said:


> you bought cyberpunk 2077 leave me alone


 

Im also buy the dlc day 1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2022)

Steven said:


> Bayonetta 3>>>>



No way in hell.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> No way in hell.


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, so this ExoPrimal shit is what you fucks were talking about?
> 
> Why the fuck is Capcom trying to do Anthem. It looks stale as hell somehow.


I was searching for a thread and found your BAD take

THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE DUMB FUN.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2022)

Please be a remaster over a remake. None of that TLOU Part I remake bs


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2022)




----------

